# AMD Athlon X2 7750 BE OC Club



## alwaysAMD

awesome.


----------



## nub

Have not really started to oc this yet. Just set my multiplier to 15.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=494965


----------



## TripleC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nub* 
Have not really started to oc this yet. Just set my multiplier to 15.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=494965

i will update this one when i get home later, don't have my usb with my today, just emailed the excel to my email


----------



## bucdan

hoping to get new cooler and go higher! do you have a linky to be placed in the sig? itll be cool.

question... is ddr2 1066 working for dual channel? cause im doing 800 which is down clocked for me.

funny how alot of people have this chip with a 790gx


----------



## nist7

*spot reserved*

My 7750 just got in this afternoon. But won't have time to fiddle with it until the weekend. Will keep updated.

edit:

User - nist7

MHZ - 3407

Bus x Multi - 200.4 x 17

Ram speed - 1066

Voltage - 1.40

HT Link - 1800

Mobo - Gigabyte Ga-Ma770-DS3 Rev2.0

Chipset - AMD770

CPU Cooling - Stock









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=497352


----------



## Templar848

Ok, so it's a very minor OC, but it's a start. And it gets me added to the list.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=497426


----------



## The_Leetard179

Yay mine is coming soon


----------



## TripleC

so we got more people having this chip after all huh

let's keep this thread alive,

thread updated

(damn i gotta find time to update the top 30 gpu thread lol, update that thing takes like an hour everytime)


----------



## TripleC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bucdan* 


hoping to get new cooler and go higher! do you have a linky to be placed in the sig? itll be cool.

question... is ddr2 1066 working for dual channel? cause im doing 800 which is down clocked for me.

funny how alot of people have this chip with a 790gx

ddr2 1066s is same as ddr2 800s except it's clock at 1066mhz,


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TripleC* 
ddr2 1066s is same as ddr2 800s except it's clock at 1066mhz,

yea well i just figured that the issue of the proc being limited... so i can go in bios and just change the ram spead to 1066? will there be any perf difference?

oh and voltage is at stock. i believe 1.325?


----------



## Dopamin3

3.4ghz wasn't stable at 1.45v but at 1.49v it is. Bump my voltage up to 1.49v in the chart for reference please







. Good luck to everyone oc'ing this beauty of a chip! (btw it is set to 1.49v in bios so CPUZ and everest are reading it slightly wrong)


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
...turns out I wasn't that stable with 1.45v at 3400. Orthos gave me a bluescreen in 20 minutes. Now voltage is at 1.48 and everything seems 100% stable. Just bump my voltage up to 1.48v in the table for reference









edit: heres cpuz verification: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=495059

1.48 for 3.4? nice! im only shootin for about 3.2 for under 1.4v


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

@tripleC
i use DDR2-800 OC'd to DDR2-880


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade* 
@tripleC
i use DDR2-800 OC'd to DDR2-880

athlon 7750 only!


----------



## nist7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
...turns out I wasn't that stable with 1.45v at 3400. Orthos gave me a bluescreen in 20 minutes. Now voltage is at 1.48 and everything seems 100% stable. Just bump my voltage up to 1.48v in the table for reference









edit: heres cpuz verification: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=495059

How is your temp looking?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bucdan* 
athlon 7750 only!

yeah..^^ its bitter sweet..^^

i have 2 systems at home for testing..


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade* 
yeah..^^ its bitter sweet..^^

i have 2 systems at home for testing..


















gah! man...lol i just saw your sig rig and said no! llol


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nist7* 
How is your temp looking?

About 30 idle and 47 load give or take a few.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

@all
i managed to pump more to 3.4Ghz will post later i have to go attend some perosnal meetings..







will test too if it goes stable..


----------



## nist7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
About 30 idle and 47 load give or take a few.

Nice, that's a very cool temp under load.

I'll be seeing how good the stock HSF up, hopefully it'll stay around 60C under load on a considerable OC (hoping for 3.2 but will be happy with 3.0) But we'll see


----------



## TripleC

update in a while
gtg eat first lol


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

latest with another motherboard


----------



## wiidoggy49120

Update me bus is 210mhz and muti.is 15 volt is 1.60


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Can't wait til tomorrow to come cause my stock case psu was too weak for my overclock!! I will hit 3.7+ very,very soon, lol.
And nice remake of the club Trip!

:edit: Oh, Trip at that time my memory sticks were ddr2 800, Ocz Fatal1ty Edition.


----------



## cyron

ok little bit of help here lol. i have been trying to OC my 7750 with no luck. i had it at 3.1, but as soon as it got into windows it froze







. That was at 14.5 x multi and 205 bus i think... so i tryed it with the bus at 200 and the multi at 15. that loaded and seemed stable untill i ran orthos... about a hour in i got a quick blue screen then a restart. that was at +50mv. so i upped the vcore +100mv and im trying that. oh and i JUST put in some new OCZ Platinum XTC REV.2 PC2-6400 2GB 2X1GB DDR2-800 CL4-4-4-15. i set the mem voltage at just over 1.9 and all the timings right. is there anything you guys can suggest.?

ohh and max temp at +50mv vcore was 45-46
im testing it now with +100 vcore and so far its been 47.


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyron* 
ok little bit of help here lol. i have been trying to OC my 7750 with no luck. i had it at 3.1, but as soon as it got into windows it froze







. That was at 14.5 x multi and 205 bus i think... so i tryed it with the bus at 200 and the multi at 15. that loaded and seemed stable untill i ran orthos... about a hour in i got a quick blue screen then a restart. that was at +50mv. so i upped the vcore +100mv and im trying that. oh and i JUST put in some new OCZ Platinum XTC REV.2 PC2-6400 2GB 2X1GB DDR2-800 CL4-4-4-15. i set the mem voltage at just over 1.9 and all the timings right. is there anything you guys can suggest.?

ohh and max temp at +50mv vcore was 45-46
im testing it now with +100 vcore and so far its been 47.

Try taking out your 8800 and see if it boots.
If it boots then it is your psu.


----------



## cyron

ok 2 hours of orthos and it passed everything.

vcore 46
mb 28

ill try and play some left 4 dead and see how it goes, thanks for the help







ill see if i can get it faster tomorrow


----------



## flak4

3.3GHz 207x16 1.45V

Can't bring that voltage down at all. Chipset definitely holding me back.


----------



## Nenkitsune

I'll bet I can get a better gaming and overall stable overclock if I get a new power supply.

My rig is 4 hours OCCT stable at 3.3ghz with 1.47v (maybe even lower than that) but as soon as I try to game, it'll freeze on me. hell, at 3.2ghz it takes 1.48-1.5v to get it gaming stable, even though it can be OCCT stable for hours and hours with 1.42v+ I was running OCCT and had it make a graph of my 12v rail. starts at 12.03 while stressing my CPU only, as soon as I fire up Furmark v1.6 the 12v rail fluctuates from 11.9 down to 11.84v probably NOT a good thing. I'll bet this powersupply is being taxed big time during gaming.

I just used a little powersupply calculator with my current setup, but for the graphics card I selected a 9800GT (and GTX to see the difference) since I overclocked my 9600GT WAY WAY WAY past the stock settings, and I'm at the bleeding limit of what my PSU can handle...

Yep, monday becomes New PSU day


----------



## flak4

It's very strange.

At 3.2 it's perfectly stable with 1.375V.
A 100MHz boost and I need 1.45V to stabilize it. I need to get me one of those Biostar boards.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flak4*


It's very strange.

At 3.2 it's perfectly stable with 1.375V.
A 100MHz boost and I need 1.45V to stabilize it. I need to get me one of those Biostar boards.


no, that sounds about right actually. to stabalize my system at 3.3ghz for 4 hours of OCCT it takes about 1.45v on my system as well. once you hit 3.3ghz these chips become voltage hungry


----------



## cyron

ok ya so after 2 hours stable, i restarted and windows froze on the loading, so i have to go back to 2.7 gahh this is so stupid, ill try removing the gpu and seeing if that helps at all. tomorrow is another day


----------



## stanley3

stock voltage but it read 1.296v, 200mhz bus, 1800,mhz HT, multiplier x15 @ 3.0ghz
ECS A770m-A

BTW, what software do you guys use to measure temps? thanks


----------



## flak4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyron*


ok ya so after 2 hours stable, i restarted and windows froze on the loading, so i have to go back to 2.7 gahh this is so stupid, ill try removing the gpu and seeing if that helps at all. tomorrow is another day


I have that board. Not a very good overclocker, that one.

If you even touch the ref clock your overclock will not be stable. Even after stress testing; you will get mixed results. Many headaches with that board.

Only use the multiplier.

But if you succeed at a stable overclock using the ref clock please let me know because I want to test it on mine as well.


----------



## flak4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanley3*











stock voltage but it read 1.296v, 200mhz bus, 1800,mhz HT, multiplier x15 @ 3.0ghz
ECS A770m-A

BTW, what software do you guys use to measure temps? thanks


I use HWmonitor. Google it. It's written by the same people who wrote CPU-Z.

And yeah - I can go 3GHz with no voltage increase. Stock volts at 1.275V.


----------



## stanley3

@flak4

thanks bro

BTW, whats the difference between HWMonitor and HWMonitor Pro?


----------



## RawZ

Woohoo, 7750 BE club!









Here the most i can get:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=495865

All i can reach on the CPU since i'm using an old cheap-ass Â£35 board. Still, 3.1Ghz on that board is pretty good i suppose lol.

Using a S1283. Idle temps 30.C / 45.C Load roughly.

Add me!


----------



## cyron

ok i guess its my mb, im gonna take it back and just eat the restocking fee, what MB can i get that i will be able to OC this well??
its gotta be from

www.ncix.com
thanks


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyron* 
ok i guess its my mb, im gonna take it back and just eat the restocking fee, what MB can i get that i will be able to OC this well??
its gotta be from

www.ncix.com
thanks

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...acture=BIOSTAR

I have a similar version to this board, and it overclocks pretty well despite my crappy power supply. when I get a new one I'll be able to tell just how well it does. (I just ordered a kill-a-watt meter beforehand to see my actual power draw before I do buy it, but this is a 500 watt rosewill PSU that's over 3 years old now. I really doubt it's happy with the current setup)


----------



## cyron

ya i was trying to find the biostar, but they never have any in stock so thats out of the question. im coming up to my 2 week so i need to get rid of this, if that is the problem, and get a better one.


----------



## cyron

either that, or i return everything and get a e5200 oc to 4.0 and call it a day. i use it for 90% gaming


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiidoggy49120*


Update me bus is 210mhz and muti.is 15 volt is 1.60



Quote:



Originally Posted by *flak4*


3.3GHz 207x16 1.45V

Can't bring that voltage down at all. Chipset definitely holding me back.


Screen Shot or Validation link please


----------



## TripleC

ok, very small update.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TripleC*


ok, very small update.


how about a default voltage for me







? instead of N/A


----------



## winginit

TripleC.... could you add me in please:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=472911

.... vcore at 1.45v. Thanks!


----------



## hellr4isEr

can some1 add me? my proof is in my sig.. also got a screenshot..


----------



## hellr4isEr

gonna try to get higher in a few days or so.. gettin other **** setup still :\\


----------



## bucdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


can some1 add me? my proof is in my sig.. also got a screenshot..





wow...3.4 on stock voltages? what setting of acc areu usin? how are your temps so low? its on stock cooling, unless you live in canada or something, but chicago gives those temps?


----------



## txzuke

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=496559

3410


----------



## Nenkitsune

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=496586

well just for the hell of it I went ahead and got a 3.4ghz validation (totally not stable, i'm only pushing 1.48v to it right now, it takes 1.55v to get it stable enough to boot into windows, but it still isn't benchmark stable. It may be because this PSU is taxed pretty badly)


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bucdan* 
wow...3.4 on stock voltages? what setting of acc areu usin? how are your temps so low? its on stock cooling, unless you live in canada or something, but chicago gives those temps?

Dunno what "acc setting" ur talkin about.. im gettin these temps surprisingly.. i jus switched to that new IC 7 Carat Thermal Compound.. it works wonders.. dropped 7C on my idle.. havent checked load yet.. also im using a thermaltake ruby orb cpu cooler..


----------



## videoman5

Is 1.6 a safe 24/7 voltage?


----------



## hellr4isEr

i believe max 1.5 volts for 24/7 usage.. but that could jus be me..


----------



## Nenkitsune

1.5-1.55v depending on temps, but for me, my limit is 1.5v

I can't wait to get new thermal compound though. I'll bet these temps will drop BIG TIME.

I'm using THREE YEAR OLD arctic silver 5.

yep, it's been sitting around for THREE YEARS hahaha.
it's definitely seperated some, and is much thicker than it was 3 years ago, so I'm sure a lot of the particles have separated.

oh well, we'll see what happens next week when I get new compound lmao

and if this setting is stable, it's going to be my current setting. (Only because reference overclocks impress me more.)

oh, also, because my HT and NB frequency are at 1984 lmao

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=496621

13x248 [email protected]

let's see if it's stable

well those settings were a total bust.

now I'm at 16.5x207 for [email protected]
idle at 29c only because the side is open.


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


Dunno what "acc setting" ur talkin about.. im gettin these temps surprisingly.. i jus switched to that new IC 7 Carat Thermal Compound.. it works wonders.. dropped 7C on my idle.. havent checked load yet.. also im using a thermaltake ruby orb cpu cooler..


Hell!!! How the hell you get 3.4 on stock voltage? 
Is it tested Stable (At least 10-12 hrs?) 
I have the same MB as you and I needed 1.45v








You don't know what ACC is? LOL.. I didn't either at one point of time (thanks Nenkitsune)
So if you don't know about ACC then it is disabled if you did not turn it on yourself in the bios.
I'm going to take a look at this now..

:edit: And last, did you upgrade the bios to the 11/11/08 one or did you stay with the one that came with the MB? 
That is the best one I used "tro me" for the 3.6 then upgraded to the latest and then "@#$%^"!! 
I think the updated one is screwed up, I'm keep getting higher and lower cpu volts everytime I restart the computer now????


----------



## Nenkitsune

seriously, I don't think I can even get my system to POST at 3.4 with stock voltage, let alone boot windows!

I re-applied my thermal compound. last time I put my heatsink on, I kinked it and it lifted (so it probably had lots of bubbles)

we'll see how it does now.

3.2ghz 1.47v


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*


seriously, I don't think I can even get my system to POST at 3.4 with stock voltage, let alone boot windows!

I re-applied my thermal compound. last time I put my heatsink on, I kinked it and it lifted (so it probably had lots of bubbles)

we'll see how it does now.

3.2ghz 1.47v


That is weird that you need 1.47 for 3.2 and your mb is better than mine?? lol
And Trip thinks I have the GX3!!! Nope the GX A2+ hehehe...


----------



## Nenkitsune

it's my power supply. it takes 1.47-1.5 to get it stable enough to game, even though it's prime stable down to something like 1.4v

hell, i'm running [email protected] 1.456 right now to see what temps it hits in OCCT

and for some reason, I kept getting Code 1 in OCCT after 2 minutes with 1.47v at 3.2ghz

though, it could be because my NB is overclocked to 2400mhz lmao

yep, it's ALWAYS just past the 2.5 minute mark that it crashes. guess I'll drop my NB frequency since it's obviously not a CPU crash

1.408v 3.3ghz load temps at 46c, looks like case ambient is 23c. everest has a Motherboard temperature sensor, i believe this to be the SB sensor, as the SB creates no heat it seems. NB temp is at 48-50c. Or maybe this board has its own ambient sensor?

guess that was too low. trying 1.42ish now

3.3ghz 1.42v stable so far for 1 hour. case ambient appears to be at 25c load temp at 46c with heatsink fan set to LOW and the two top exhaust fans on my P182 set to Medium. with all 3 set to low, load temp hits 50c+ so it seems that on low the fans don't exhaust enough air and a hotspot forms.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

@hi guys..


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker* 
Hell!!! How the hell you get 3.4 on stock voltage?
Is it tested Stable (At least 10-12 hrs?)
I have the same MB as you and I needed 1.45v








You don't know what ACC is? LOL.. I didn't either at one point of time (thanks Nenkitsune)
So if you don't know about ACC then it is disabled if you did not turn it on yourself in the bios.
I'm going to take a look at this now..

:edit: And last, did you upgrade the bios to the 11/11/08 one or did you stay with the one that came with the MB?
That is the best one I used "tro me" for the 3.6 then upgraded to the latest and then "@#$%^"!!
I think the updated one is screwed up, I'm keep getting higher and lower cpu volts everytime I restart the computer now????

lol somehow i booted into windows.. got the screenshots and all.. and watched an HD movie.. b4 i clocked back down.. im using the latest bios.. 78DBAB11 11-11-08.. but can u explain ACC b4 u go all crazy lol.. im obviously not an experienced overclocker..


----------



## TripleC

ok, there's some updates huh, back later for that just reinstalled Vista from 7


----------



## hellr4isEr

Can somebody please explain "ACC setting" on this biostar board.. ima go poke around the bios..


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


Can somebody please explain "ACC setting" on this biostar board.. ima go poke around the bios..



i do not know how it works, but it is not in my mobo options anywhere, tho it is in overdrive, set it to auto and see


----------



## hellr4isEr

Advanced Clock Calibration [Options are: Auto, All Cores, Per Core, Disabled]

its in the bios.. in the T-Series OverClock Tab.. i still dont know what it is..

ill set it to auto and see what happens...


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


Advanced Clock Calibration [Options are: Auto, All Cores, Per Core, Disabled]

its in the bios.. in the T-Series OverClock Tab.. i still dont know what it is..

ill set it to auto and see what happens...


i set it to auto.. all temp monitors show each of my cores running at 90C+.. but over all temp is still sitting peacefully at 24C.. what the hell does that ACC **** do?

edit: jus read up on it.. it jus allows for a higher overclock.. so i dont necessarily need that to be on..


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


i set it to auto.. all temp monitors show each of my cores running at 90C+.. but over all temp is still sitting peacefully at 24C.. what the hell does that ACC **** do?

edit: jus read up on it.. it jus allows for a higher overclock.. so i dont necessarily need that to be on..



i really wanna know what acc do as well

thread updated


----------



## Alwinp

Just a suggestion, I think i'd be really nice if you'd also add the kind of cooling they use.

W/C, phase or air.


----------



## alwaysAMD

ACC allows each core and the nb to receive different voltages. Example, when stress testing, one core constantly fails before the other. ACC will bump the voltage up on that core, rather than the whole chip. Same goes for NB.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD* 
ACC allows each core and the nb to receive different voltages. Example, when stress testing, one core constantly fails before the other. ACC will bump the voltage up on that core, rather than the whole chip. Same goes for NB.

any proof of this? not that I'm trying to knock at what you're saying, but I have found nothing anywhere about what it really does. AMD hasn't released any tech info on it as well, unless there's some recent news about it


----------



## alwaysAMD

I've only gathered this info from various threads, it's nothing official, but it makes sense as to why people are getting higher overclocks.


----------



## TripleC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alwinp* 
Just a suggestion, I think i'd be really nice if you'd also add the kind of cooling they use.

W/C, phase or air.

how about lets make it exact.

tell us what cooler you got!!!


----------



## TripleC

Updated. now everyone update me


----------



## tweakboy

That's a very nice OC on that chip. Who else gets this, or I wonder if its CPU specific.

Im sure some BE will clock higher then others,, like from a diff batch or something. Revised batch etc,, good stuff!


----------



## alwaysAMD

Xig HDT-S1283


----------



## TripleC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD* 
Xig HDT-S1283









Xigmatek right? HDT-S1283

sometimes i got issues with spelling,


----------



## alwaysAMD

correct!


----------



## winginit

.... Thermalright SI-128


----------



## TripleC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD* 
correct!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *winginit* 
.... Thermalright SI-128

Updated to my Excel,

i think i'm gonna wait around til later tonight just to see if i can get more imput at once.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Thermaltake Ruby Orb Cpu Cooler


----------



## TripleC

cool, so far everyone's got a different cooler, keep them coming.


----------



## hellr4isEr

can we post extremly high and unstable specs if we can cpuz validate it? not that i have one.. jus wonderin..


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


can we post extremly high and unstable specs if we can cpuz validate it? not that i have one.. jus wonderin..


yes sir. point is how high can it reach,

BUT, must be validated or Screen Shot(might take this out, but there's a problem with proofing voltage.. sigh)


----------



## alwaysAMD

Just a suggestion, but maybe you should put up the NB frequency instead of the HT link, since it has a bigger impact on performance.


----------



## flak4

Scythe Shuriken low profile cooler (air).


----------



## TripleC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD* 
Just a suggestion, but maybe you should put up the NB frequency instead of the HT link, since it has a bigger impact on performance.

i thought they kinda matches (or at least don't exceed HT) each other??
tell me more about this NB Freq


----------



## archerz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=486518
Voltage is 1.344, using sunbeam core-contact freezer


----------



## bucdan

stock cooler FTL







\\

nice to see this thread grow huh triplec.


----------



## TripleC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bucdan* 
stock cooler FTL









nice to see this thread grow huh triplec.

sometimes you just gotta try to think of a way to get ppl's attention as well as their interest.

thanks for that other dead thread for the initial stats tho.

I mean, if i'm putting some effort to run tests and get info to post on a thread, i would do it in a thread that look promising.


----------



## nist7

User - nist7

MHZ - 3407

Bus x Multi - 200.4 x 17

Ram speed - 1066

Voltage - 1.40

HT Link - 1800

Mobo - Gigabyte Ga-Ma770-DS3 Rev2.0

Chipset - AMD770

CPU Cooling - Stock







(most likely getting a lapped TRUE in the near future







)









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=497352


----------



## richierich1212

nice, on stock cooling.


----------



## Nenkitsune

well I found my rock solid stable setting. [email protected] so far it's been stable on OCCT 3.0 for the past 9 hours at 45c load (case ambient at 25c, so 20c over ambient is my temp)

also, trip, I've got the TA790GX3

as for the HT/NB frequency's, you always want the HT frequency to be LOWER than the NB Frequency, but overclocking the NB frequency (and keeping the HT at 1800mhz) can lead to BIG increases in memory performance.


----------



## TripleC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune* 
well I found my rock solid stable setting. [email protected] so far it's been stable on OCCT 3.0 for the past 9 hours at 45c load (case ambient at 25c, so 20c over ambient is my temp)

also, trip, I've got the TA790GX3

as for the HT/NB frequency's, you always want the HT frequency to be LOWER than the NB Frequency, but overclocking the NB frequency (and keeping the HT at 1800mhz) can lead to BIG increases in memory performance.

uhhh yeah i did put TA790GX3.. confused.

thanks for the info on 2nd part.
still wish someone knows and can put some tutorial on acc


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TripleC*


uhhh yeah i did put TA790GX3.. confused.

thanks for the info on 2nd part. 
still wish someone knows and can put some tutorial on acc


nah, on the list it shows up as a TA790GX A2+ (also, STL_OverClocker runs a TA790GX A2+, not the GX3)

and if you want, I run a Xigmatek HDT-s1283

OHHH haha I see why. I have TWO entries on there. I've also managed to get 3.3ghz stable with 1.42v instead of 1.52v


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*


nah, on the list it shows up as a TA790GX A2+ (also, STL_OverClocker runs a TA790GX A2+, not the GX3)

and if you want, I run a Xigmatek HDT-s1283

OHHH haha I see why. I have TWO entries on there. I've also managed to get 3.3ghz stable with 1.42v instead of 1.52v


I do not know what(sleepy now), but i changed it lol,


----------



## Nenkitsune

haha don't worry about it too much. after a 10 hour test on OCCT i found my 12v rail has a 6% ripple on it...OUCH (that equates to 77mv of ripple, that is NOT a good thing. GOOD high quality power supplies stay WELL under 50mv of ripple under system load. I had 77mv of ripple with just a CPU load!)

I'm gonna run the power supply test on OCCT 3.0 and see what happens


----------



## nist7

come on ppl, theres gotta be more 7750BEers out there!

bump for awesome thread


----------



## RawZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawZ*


Woohoo, 7750 BE club!









Here the most i can get:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=495865

All i can reach on the CPU since i'm using an old cheap-ass Â£35 board. Still, 3.1Ghz on that board is pretty good i suppose lol.

Using a S1283. Idle temps 30.C / 45.C Load roughly.

Add me!










Forgot to add using a Xigmatek S1283 Red Scorpion to cool. My Voltage is 1.39.


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Any one seen x18.5 yet??? I have!!! Crashed as soon as I signed in my name under windows. Darn, no screen shot.. I'm about to give up on this chip after a couple more trys after that I'll waste my money on the am3..


----------



## Templar848

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nist7*


come on ppl, theres gotta be more 7750BEers out there!

bump for awesome thread










I just posted up my beginning results on page one.

Just out of curiousity, does anyone know why CPU-Z is ready my memory as PC6400 instead of 8500? It does seem to be running at 1066 (or close to) but I was just wondering.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Probably because your SPD only goes up to PC2-6400, and it has an EPP (extended performance profile) for PC2-8500

my ram only has a SPD for up to DDR2-667 (PC2-5300) even though it's rated for DDR2-1066


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Holy [email protected]#!, You guys need to see this with our cpu's!!!! 
And I said I was gonna give up, I think not!!! 
Me,Trip and a couple of other guys need to be listed in here.
http://www.ripping.org/database.php?occore=Kuma&oc=AMD


----------



## The_Leetard179

Hmm these things are beasts, mine should be here on Wednesday


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker*


Holy [email protected]#!, You guys need to see this with our cpu's!!!! 
And I said I was gonna give up, I think not!!! 
Me,Trip and a couple of other guys need to be listed in here.
http://www.ripping.org/database.php?occore=Kuma&oc=AMD


lol if you want to be listed, just submit your results.

I sort of want to get my old BE-2400 back running when I get a new PSU and see if I can break the 3.5ghz mark

UPDATE:
[email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=497662


----------



## Templar848

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune* 
Probably because your SPD only goes up to PC2-6400, and it has an EPP (extended performance profile) for PC2-8500

my ram only has a SPD for up to DDR2-667 (PC2-5300) even though it's rated for DDR2-1066

Ah...thank you very much.


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune* 
lol if you want to be listed, just submit your results.

I sort of want to get my old BE-2400 back running when I get a new PSU and see if I can break the 3.5ghz mark

UPDATE:
[email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=497662

Bout time you hit 3.5 man!!! Good job and keep pushing








Yea I just saw I could post my clocking gotta get it off my "illegal copy of windows" computer...lol


----------



## TripleC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker* 
Holy [email protected]#!, You guys need to see this with our cpu's!!!!
And I said I was gonna give up, I think not!!!
Me,Trip and a couple of other guys need to be listed in here.
http://www.ripping.org/database.php?occore=Kuma&oc=AMD

used to put results on that site and AMDgeeks maybe i should again

Thread updated


----------



## nist7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune* 
lol if you want to be listed, just submit your results.

I sort of want to get my old BE-2400 back running when I get a new PSU and see if I can break the 3.5ghz mark

UPDATE:
[email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=497662

Yikes, these Kumas are really volt hungry. I've tried the multiplier at 17.5 at 1.50v last night and my system wont even POST. Since I had to remove the battery to clear CMOS and it was late at night i gave up. But I think I've summoned up enough courage to venture into the 1.5+ volt territory on stock HSF.....









If you all don't hear from me that probably means I'm at microcenter getting a replacement CPU


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nist7*


Yikes, these Kumas are really volt hungry. I've tried the multiplier at 17.5 at 1.50v last night and my system wont even POST. Since I had to remove the battery to clear CMOS and it was late at night i gave up. But I think I've summoned up enough courage to venture into the 1.5+ volt territory on stock HSF.....









If you all don't hear from me that probably means I'm at microcenter getting a replacement CPU










hope ur system simply crash or no post b4 it burns
good luck


----------



## alwaysAMD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TripleC*


i thought they kinda matches (or at least don't exceed HT) each other??
tell me more about this NB Freq


On the the older x2s, the NB ran at the same speed as the actual chip. On phenom based chips, it's separate and opens up alot of memory bandwidth around 2Ghz-2.2Ghz. Stock is 1800, but it easily runs at 2000 like the 9850.


----------



## nist7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TripleC*


hope ur system simply crash or no post b4 it burns
good luck


eh, won't post at all at anything above 17 no matter how much volt i pump into it. im more than happy with what i already got.


----------



## xz3rorom3o

does this CPU come with the upgraded heatpipe version of the AMD heatsinks?


----------



## winginit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xz3rorom3o* 
does this CPU come with the upgraded heatpipe version of the AMD heatsinks?

No, it doesn't.... it's just the small plain one.


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Hey guys, I just broke my personal best records!!! 
3.622mhz,3.640mhz,3.658mhz,3.676mhz!!! 
With ice chunks inside my homemade resovoir, will be trying a few blocks of ice later this week.
Want Proof? 
3.622mhz:


3.676mhz:


I do have the cpu-z dumps for all of the above settings but I tried to validate them from my hdd and it will not work for some odd reason? So I took the pics with my camera phone before it crashed.

Oh Trip the block i'm using for H2O is the Zalman ZM-WB5 water block.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *winginit*


No, it doesn't.... it's just the small plain one.


yeah, it's a real bummer too. the OLD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ (socket 939) even came with a 4 heatpipe cooler.

so, I can POST at 3.5ghz but i can't boot windows at 3.5 no matter what.

also, let's go for 3.6 yay

can't get anything higher than this
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=498172
[email protected]


----------



## Templar848

Well, I am going up in baby steps, but it is stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=498604










1.425 volts

Any suggestions for higher stable clocks? I actually had to go up to 1.42 volts just to get 3.1 stable at all and didn't expect the need for that. My temps are still quite good according to Probe II, and never went over 46c.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker*


Hey guys, I just broke my personal best records!!! 
3.622mhz,3.640mhz,3.658mhz,3.676mhz!!! 
With ice chunks inside my homemade resovoir, will be trying a few blocks of ice later this week.
Want Proof? 
3.622mhz:


3.676mhz:


I do have the cpu-z dumps for all of the above settings but I tried to validate them from my hdd and it will not work for some odd reason? So I took the pics with my camera phone before it crashed.

Oh Trip the block i'm using for H2O is the Zalman ZM-WB5 water block.


how come your HT link is almost half of the normal HT link?


----------



## alwaysAMD

He's eliminating variables, i.e, making sure his HT won't hold his OC back.


----------



## hellr4isEr

gotcha.. thought u only did that with the memory.. my bad.. anyways i jus hit a personal best.. [3466mhz @ 1.47v]

LINK - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=498630


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

@all
looks like i'm gonna be dethroned lolz..i got new news..past the 3.5Ghz block with an AMD780G mobo..^^


----------



## flak4

What are your settings?


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr* 
how come your HT link is almost half of the normal HT link?

Yea I'm only going for a max overclock record (for myself) in the world record database for the website link a couple of pages back, not for 24/7 use.

Plus I have cheap memory as for now trying to see if I can find those Team Xtreem sticks anywhere..


----------



## stanley3

what is the highest speed that can be achieved in stock voltage? can it handle 3.1 or 3.2ghz?

@tripleC

im using arctic freezer64 as my cpu cooler.


----------



## flak4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanley3*


what is the highest speed that can be achieved in stock voltage? can it handle 3.1 or 3.2ghz?

@tripleC

im using arctic freezer64 as my cpu cooler. 


3.0GHz to my knowledge. 3.1GHz requires a substantial boost - say 0.5-0.75V to stabilize.

It really is very strange.


----------



## Simple_echo

This was my first time overclocking so it's nothing amazing, was really paranoid about something going wrong.

It's 3ghz 200X15, stock voltage.

It was at 45c with ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 64 Pro, after running prime95 for 10 hours and 30 minutes.


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Hey, Broke my record, 3.7ghz #7 OF THE WORLD RECORD!!! And not finished yet, new memory on the way..
New records for me!!!! 3693.7,3711.2, and 3728.0mhz!!!!
Proof?
3693.7mhz:









3711.2mhz:









3728.0mhz:


----------



## TripleC

will update soon, way too busy sorry guys


----------



## flak4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker* 
Hey, Broke my record, 3.7ghz #7 OF THE WORLD RECORD!!! And not finished yet, new memory on the way..
New records for me!!!! 3693.7,3711.2, and 3728.0mhz!!!!
Proof?
3693.7mhz:









3711.2mhz:









3728.0mhz:









Wow...I really need a new cooler. Can't OC past 3.2GHz


----------



## TripleC

thread updated


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TripleC*


thread updated



Welcome back Trip!! Are you going to do some more Oc'ing? I know if I can hit this as far as I have with my wifes 
"2gb 667 cheapo T1" memory stick then I know for sure you will pass me up..







Until I get my new sticks lol...









I'm doing some more testing today since it's about -2degreesF+ wind chill here so I plan on going into a room in my house and leaving the windows open so the wifey don't freeze to death...


----------



## Toot the Bagal

Was advised to buy the 7750be over the 6000+/6400+ even though it had further to climb, glad i got it tho!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=499129

Voltage 1.325


----------



## TripleC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker* 
Welcome back Trip!! Are you going to do some more Oc'ing? I know if I can hit this as far as I have with my wifes
"2gb 667 cheapo T1" memory stick then I know for sure you will pass me up..







Until I get my new sticks lol...









I'm doing some more testing today since it's about -2degreesF+ wind chill here so I plan on going into a room in my house and leaving the windows open so the wifey don't freeze to death...









i wanted to but i might have to wait a little bit , recently approved by immigration here, and lots stuff i have to do like health check , applying for work permit and such,(lots damn money too, byebye deneb til later)

i sure will try to see how far i can take this cpu, if the deneb business isn't so good in the new few days or so, i might lap this cpu as well


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TripleC* 
thread updated

hey TripleC.. u might wanna update my voltage settings.. i believe they were 1.47.. not that 1.3 thats on the chart.. thanks!


----------



## TripleC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr* 
hey TripleC.. u might wanna update my voltage settings.. i believe they were 1.47.. not that 1.3 thats on the chart.. thanks!

done


----------



## flak4

Can you update mine on the chart as well? My cooler is the Scythe SHURIKEN.


----------



## TripleC

shoot, i think i missed a guy, will update again, soon


----------



## Nenkitsune

yep, you missed mine. look back a bit and I have one for 3.57ghz

also, my kill-a-watt came in.
under load, the WATT reading is at 350watts BUT the VA is at 500 (va is something like apparent power, it's similar to the watt though)

it can't pull more than 500 VA though

raising the voltage to 1.536v (what it takes to boot windows at 3.4ghz) WITHOUT increasing the frequency, pulls 430+ watts. the VA at that wattage is at 600VA

yep, time for a new PSU. I'm pushing near 90% maximum load at that point. not a good thing if I want to get an HD4870 later


----------



## TripleC

Hopefully this time i fix it up right


----------



## TripleC

NOooooooooooooooo, I missed one guy again , what the hell is wrong with me

EDIT: there, fixed it


----------



## Aeloi

3.25 GHz / 225 * 14.5 / 449 MHz (1:2 @ 5-5-5-18) / Don't Remember Voltage / Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2HP / 780G / Air (Zalman 7500)

image in sig.


----------



## STL_OverClocker

My top record, which I could not even get a camera shot with is: 3763mhz







18x209 @ 1.71v
It really does not count w/o proof








Crashed as soon as cpu-z came on!








I think it was windows 7 beta? Yesterday I was using Windows Xp so I will reinstall that later.
O'well tomorrow is a new day i'm done for the night.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

yeah i've been dethroned but will come back nicely lolz..









3.6Ghz here i come..


----------



## TripleC

tried my best, won't even go back up to 3.6Ghz, we will see about that later on.


----------



## sgdude

haha its spelled "athlon" in the title.


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgdude*


haha its spelled "athlon" in the title.


what's wrong with athlon?


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TripleC* 
what's wrong with athlon?

no idea what his deal is.

this little thing is cool though (kill-a-watt) I have it taped up onto my desk so i can actively watch it. at idle this thing uses about 188 watts. load it goes up wicked high though.

ok I figured out the difference between the Watt and the VA. both are measures of wattage, but the VA is how much watts it's actually pulling from the wall, and the Watt it shows calculates the VA*PF to get that rating. meaning I have a horribly inefficient powersupply. (it's only about 68% efficient)

and that's at idle lmao. let's load it up and see what happens


----------



## TripleC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune* 
no idea what his deal is.

this little thing is cool though (kill-a-watt) I have it taped up onto my desk so i can actively watch it. at idle this thing uses about 188 watts. load it goes up wicked high though.

what is it , wattage monitoring device?


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TripleC* 
what is it , wattage monitoring device?

yep, it's a pretty cool thing to have. it can monitor the line voltage (from the outlet) how many amps you're pulling from the outlet. How many watts are being pulled from the outlet, as well as how many watts your computer is pulling from its powersupply (by calculating in the powerfactor, which is basically how efficient it is) and also can monitor how KWH your system uses.

it's good for monitoring ANYTHING that pulls power from the wall.

it's scary, but from 1.42 to 1.52, I go from 178 watts idle, to 210 watts idle. this thing is only 71% efficient under load, so it actually costs quite a bit of money to run...


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*


yep, it's a pretty cool thing to have. it can monitor the line voltage (from the outlet) how many amps you're pulling from the outlet. How many watts are being pulled from the outlet, as well as how many watts your computer is pulling from its powersupply (by calculating in the powerfactor, which is basically how efficient it is) and also can monitor how KWH your system uses.

it's good for monitoring ANYTHING that pulls power from the wall.

it's scary, but from 1.42 to 1.52, I go from 178 watts idle, to 210 watts idle. this thing is only 71% efficient under load, so it actually costs quite a bit of money to run...


Where you buy the kilo-watt from? I need that for myself.

@Trip... You might have to drop the timings on those memory sticks and make them slower around 533-667 I guess and drop the HTT Link down to about 800mhz but as far as I see the record breakers are using HTT Link @1000mhz. I don't know what other settings they used









Major testing on my part today and these Kuma's loves the cold!! Wish I had some LN2 and a pot it would be on!!









Will do more after these new sticks arrive later today and I'm making a cooler for the mosfets out of my old power supply then adding more fans so I will let ya'll know what's good..


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker*


Where you buy the kilo-watt from? I need that for myself.

@Trip... You might have to drop the timings on those memory sticks and make them slower around 533-667 I guess and drop the HTT Link down to about 800mhz but as far as I see the record breakers are using HTT Link @1000mhz. I don't know what other settings they used









Major testing on my part today and these Kuma's loves the cold!! Wish I had some LN2 and a pot it would be on!!











I got it from newegg.

also, I got some IC Diamond from a member here. GREAT stuff once you hit a certian point. at [email protected] the temps are the same as with AS5, BUT increase the voltage to 1.52v, and AS5 hits 52c, where IC Diamond only gets up to about 45-47c

anyways, this powersupply is badly taxed lmao. at 1.52v loading both the cpu and gpu, I end up pulling something like 430-450 watts of power. at a PF of only .71 it means the apparent power is up at 600 watts or something. not a good thing when it comes time to pay the bill


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*


I got it from newegg.

also, I got some IC Diamond from a member here. GREAT stuff once you hit a certian point. at [email protected] the temps are the same as with AS5, BUT increase the voltage to 1.52v, and AS5 hits 52c, where IC Diamond only gets up to about 45-47c

anyways, this powersupply is badly taxed lmao. at 1.52v loading both the cpu and gpu, I end up pulling something like 430-450 watts of power. at a PF of only .71 it means the apparent power is up at 600 watts or something. not a good thing when it comes time to pay the bill



So that means that my 750 watter is pulling more watts from the AC? Oh :turd: Yea I will be keeping that thing off and unplugged instead of leaving it on all day


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker*


So that means that my 750 watter is pulling more watts from the AC? Oh :turd: Yea I will be keeping that thing off and unplugged instead of leaving it on all day


not quite, a powersupply only draws as much power as it requires (a 750 watt psu will not pull 750 watts unless it's 100% loaded, most of the time you probably only pull 300 or so)
but if your powersupply is 80 Plus certified then you should expect it to pull about 20% more from the wall than it's outputting.
in my case I'm pulling 200 watts of power from the PSU, but I'm actually pulling 289 watts from the wall.


----------



## STL_OverClocker

NEW #6 WORLD RECORD OVERCLOCK FOR THE 7750!!! 3.747MHZ!!! AND IT'S VALID!!!!

PROOF:


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker*


NEW #6 WORLD RECORD OVERCLOCK FOR THE 7750!!! 3.747MHZ!!! AND IT'S VALID!!!!

PROOF:




wow nice..congrats dude..i am purchasing my water cooling setup can u advice a cpu block i can use??


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker*


NEW #6 WORLD RECORD OVERCLOCK FOR THE 7750!!! 3.747MHZ!!! AND IT'S VALID!!!!

PROOF:




nice oc man.


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


wow nice..congrats dude..i am purchasing my water cooling setup can u advice a cpu block i can use??


Thanks guys!!!
Well really any amd2 block would do but if you got the money buy a Swiftech Apogee Gt or Gtz. Even the ones from Dangerden is good, and so far the one I have is good and a good price too..









I need to find something for the mosfets as I was working on this today I had made a heatsink for it but boy it gets hot fast. I might make or find something to water cool it somehow. The nb/sb too.
Fans was not cutting it. Even while my room was @ -4c, wifey was pissed


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker*


Thanks guys!!!
Well really any amd2 block would do but if you got the money buy a Swiftech Apogee Gt or Gtz. Even the ones from Dangerden is good, and so far the one I have is good and a good price too..










i was choosing that one together with DTEK fuzion v2...am really having a hard time on choosing..i'll only water cool my cpu 1st before everything else..


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

+ rep to you dude..^^


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


i was choosing that one together with DTEK fuzion v2...am really having a hard time on choosing..i'll only water cool my cpu 1st before everything else..



so.. water cooling,

what are all the parts that's needed,

i want to start to get some knowledge on that


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TripleC*


so.. water cooling,

what are all the parts that's needed,

i want to start to get some knowledge on that


good radiators..good reservoirs..a good pump..some monster fans and a good coolant plus the tubings..









wait there's more a good CPU/chipset/VGA waterblock its really expensive engaging in this cooling solutin though results are really promisng..


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


good radiators..good reservoirs..a good pump..some monster fans and a good coolant plus the tubings..









wait there's more a good CPU/chipset/VGA waterblock its really expensive engaging in this cooling solutin though results are really promisng..



how about a 150 - 200 dollars budget, can I put together a at least decent water cooling system?

(in term of canadian dollar, ncix.com or newegg.ca)

EDIT: or used WC kit or something


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TripleC* 
so.. water cooling,

what are all the parts that's needed,

i want to start to get some knowledge on that

I went the "ghetto way", a res bucket, 1/2'' lines, high volume sub water pump from my bird feeder from outside, 1/2'' fittings, a heater core from my car..lol.. x2 for a total of 4 80mm broken xbox 360 fans with a fan shroud made with "plastic Glad Ware container big enough for the core" and x2 80mm fans blowing the back of my homemade box for the heater core, Antifreeze/distilled water, ice, and last, water block of your choice.

Total price for me: Under $60 bucks...


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

you can use a kit but results are not so good when compared to air coling it will turn out that air cooling will be the best..but if you customize your WC solution..its nonetheless appreciated since results are really significant

take this as an example i purchased the coolermaster Aquagate before and found out myself that my 9700NT turned out much better than using the Aquagate..


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade* 
i was choosing that one together with DTEK fuzion v2...am really having a hard time on choosing..i'll only water cool my cpu 1st before everything else..


Just make sure you get one that has a copper bottom and that is not breakable, there is a few out there that have plastic on the top where the lines go, you don't want those kind..


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

thanks man..


----------



## TripleC

kit i meant someone else's wc built or soemthing. i dunno, maybe ocn have ppl sellign their wc solutions.


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TripleC* 
kit i meant someone else's wc built or soemthing. i dunno, maybe ocn have ppl sellign their wc solutions.

Just build your own it would be alot cheaper. The only thing that will cost you the most is the water block and the water pump depending on if you want a subpump or one that goes inside the cpu case. The hoses, fittings and locks you can get from the hardware store. For the heater core just go to your local auto parts store and pick one up for a '77 Pontiac Bonneville.

Your total price: Less than $100u.s.


----------



## hellr4isEr

i cant hit past my wall of 3466mhz.. could it be because im using onboard graphics? i read that in a diff thread..


----------



## hellr4isEr

btw if any1 has the Biostar TA790GX A2+ .. theres a new bios update..

File Size - 1024 KB 
Upload Date - 2009-01-13 
Description - Update CPU micro code. (with Biostar logo) 
File - 78DBA113.BST

i dunno why it says that upload date because i got my board after that.. and that bios wasnt up there.. unless im goin crazy..


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


i cant hit past my wall of 3466mhz.. could it be because im using onboard graphics? i read that in a diff thread..


Did you go into the bios and turn UMA+Sideport to UMA only under internal graphics? And did you turn up the pci-e clock?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


btw if any1 has the Biostar TA790GX A2+ .. theres a new bios update..

File Size - 1024 KB 
Upload Date - 2009-01-13 
Description - Update CPU micro code. (with Biostar logo) 
File - 78DBA113.BST

i dunno why it says that upload date because i got my board after that.. and that bios wasnt up there.. unless im goin crazy..


Yea it's correct, China website had it for a while but I installed it on my board it was acting strange.

I noticed that the Dram timings were showing up wrong and my cpu volts were too. I wonder if they fixed it?

That's maybe the reason why it took so long for the U.S Biostar website to get it?

It's a updated version for the AMD Phenom II:
1. Resolve the AMD Phenom II CPU with Win XP installation errors.

This is the place I had saw it at first back In January:
http://www.lejabeach.com/Biostar/TA790GX/


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker*


Did you go into the bios and turn UMA+Sideport to UMA only under internal graphics? And did you turn up the pci-e clock?


so ur saying, Sideport limits oc? do u know it for a fact?( cause i'm having trouble going back to 3.6)


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TripleC*


so ur saying, Sideport limits oc? do u know it for a fact?( cause i'm having trouble going back to 3.6)


Yes, I saw that somewhere? it says:

> Enter Internal Graphics Configuration and choose "UMA" from Internal Graphics Mode

* The UMA mode Allocates memory for the onboard graphics controller from the system memory.

:edit: here:
http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/...osoc/index.htm


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker*


Yes, I saw that somewhere? it says:

> Enter Internal Graphics Configuration and choose "UMA" from Internal Graphics Mode

* The UMA mode Allocates memory for the onboard graphics controller from the system memory.

:edit: here:
http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/...osoc/index.htm


i see. i thought, leave the system ram along is better lol..


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TripleC*


i see. i thought, leave the system ram along is better lol..



Well everytime I changed it made my oc better for some odd reason









:edit: I'm using the on board graphics for now but it is craaaaappy!!

I'm thinking about going to my local ice shop today and buy some dry ice to put inside my res. bucket.

Last night I used 20lbs. of regular ice, and then took my heater core and stuck it inside a ice case, and the cpu stayed @ -4 degrees c for hours...

So I know if regular ice would do that, dry ice would be even better.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker* 
Did you go into the bios and turn UMA+Sideport to UMA only under internal graphics? And did you turn up the pci-e clock?

Yea it's correct, China website had it for a while but I installed it on my board it was acting strange.

I noticed that the Dram timings were showing up wrong and my cpu volts were too. I wonder if they fixed it?

That's maybe the reason why it took so long for the U.S Biostar website to get it?

It's a updated version for the AMD Phenom II:
1. Resolve the AMD Phenom II CPU with Win XP installation errors.

This is the place I had saw it at first back In January:
http://www.lejabeach.com/Biostar/TA790GX/

no i didnt do that.. i can change it to UMA only.. but what exactly are you talkin about for turning up the pci-e clock? directions would be great.. thanks..


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr* 
no i didnt do that.. i can change it to UMA only.. but what exactly are you talkin about for turning up the pci-e clock? directions would be great.. thanks..

Go here, it will tell you everything about our MB:http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-...;f=45;t=000142

I didn't want to show all my secrets....lol.... Kidding...

:edit: as for the pci-e you must turn it up a few mhz when you hit a wall so try to turn it up to about 110mhz-115mhz and so on. The more you super oc the more you turn up pci-e so it can be more stable.

I learned that from the amd overdrive video on youtube.


----------



## TripleC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker* 
Go here, it will tell you everything about our MB:http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-...;f=45;t=000142

I didn't want to show all my secrets....lol.... Kidding...

:edit: as for the pci-e you must turn it up a few mhz when you hit a wall so try to turn it up to about 110mhz-115mhz and so on. The more you super oc the more you turn up pci-e so it can be more stable.

I learned that from the amd overdrive video on youtube.










thats something i never heard of , intersting, does it apply to when a video card is present as well,. or only IGP setup


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TripleC* 
thats something i never heard of , intersting, does it apply to when a video card is present as well,. or only IGP setup

It works for both. I think.. there is a setting for the igp too, as I adjusted the pci-e one I had to mess with the igp mhz untill windows finally booted for my screen shot









The only thing that is stopping my higher oc is my mosfets. I could get alot more.


----------



## hellr4isEr

even with UMA only.. still cant hit or pass 3500mhz.. is it possibly my psu?

This is my power supply.. also how about having 4x120mm antec tri-cool fans hooked to the board via 3 pin power only.. and 2 of them are on "Y" connector to get power.. maybe im losing it there? I dont mind buying a new psu.. jus dont want to buy it for no reason..

"edit": i will try uppin the pci-e in a bit..


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


even with UMA only.. still cant hit or pass 3500mhz.. is it possibly my psu?

This is my power supply.. also how about having 4x120mm antec tri-cool fans hooked to the board via 3 pin power only.. and 2 of them are on "Y" connector to get power.. maybe im losing it there? I dont mind buying a new psu.. jus dont want to buy it for no reason..

"edit": i will try uppin the pci-e in a bit..


shouldn't be ur Power Supply tho, u do have dual 16a, that's not much but u only using Onboard graphics... and these fans takes no more then couple of watts per fan


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


even with UMA only.. still cant hit or pass 3500mhz.. is it possibly my psu?

This is my power supply.. also how about having 4x120mm antec tri-cool fans hooked to the board via 3 pin power only.. and 2 of them are on "Y" connector to get power.. maybe im losing it there? I dont mind buying a new psu.. jus dont want to buy it for no reason..

"edit": i will try uppin the pci-e in a bit..


Ooooh, I didn't notice your psu!!! That could be the problem right there! I had to buy a new one when I hit 3.5, cause you know everytime you raise the cpu volts it pulls more juice from the psu. I'm not sure but I think you should be o.k with what you got..

:edit: Um, I'm sorry to tell you this..... But those ocz fatal1tys suck. How do I know you ask??? I just took those out this week!!!! You are bsod'ing like hell aren't you??? I wasted money on those there.. I did hit 3.5 with them thou!!! but that was it... 3517mhz x17.5 multi @ 1.53v nothing else touched but the multi and a 201mhz htt clock.

That psu is only getting maybe 384watts on the 12v rails since not shared with 5v and 3.3v!!!! 
16a+16a=32amps 32a*12v= 384watts
5v *20a= 100watts
3.3v *20a=66watts
Total watt you "might" have max psu load=550watts overloaded minus the "real"max load= about 400watt or less total, maybe..


----------



## TripleC

dual 16a give approx. 192w each at 12v rail, should be more then enough for a IGP setup


----------



## Nenkitsune

lmao damn I really do need a new PSU. maximum load on my 12v rail is 380 watts. max on the +3.3 and +5 is 275 watts.
on CPU load only I pull 300 watts. add GPU load and it goes over 400 watts.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker*


Ooooh, I didn't notice your psu!!! That could be the problem right there! I had to buy a new one when I hit 3.5, cause you know everytime you raise the cpu volts it pulls more juice from the psu. I'm not sure but I think you should be o.k with what you got..

:edit: Um, I'm sorry to tell you this..... But those ocz fatal1tys suck. How do I know you ask??? I just took those out this week!!!! You are bsod'ing like hell aren't you??? I wasted money on those there.. I did hit 3.5 with them thou!!! but that was it... 3517mhz x17.5 multi @ 1.53v nothing else touched but the multi and a 201mhz htt clock.

That psu is only getting maybe 384watts on the 12v rails since not shared with 5v and 3.3v!!!! 
16a+16a=32amps 32a*12v= 384watts
5v *20a= 100watts
3.3v *20a=66watts
Total watt you "might" have max psu load=550watts overloaded minus the "real"max load= about 400watt or less total, maybe..


actually im not getting any BSOD.. i run a stable 3400mhz at 1.45 volts.. only reason i got em is cuz they were like 28 bux shipped.. but they seem to be working perfectly fine.. ill try another set of ram tho.. ive got some gskill ddr2 1066..


----------



## alwaysAMD

@hell

i'd say that cooler will limit you more than anything else. the orbs were designed for single cores, not overclocked quads with two cores disabled.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD*


@hell

i'd say that cooler will limit you more than anything else. the orbs were designed for single cores, not overclocked quads with two cores disabled.










my temps are fine.. at stock on idle.. im at 20C.. even with a "crappier" cooler i should be able to load up 3500mhz.. if i can load up 3400mhz.. get 29/48C idle/load temps.. and have it stable.. i can get 3466.. but as soon as i hit 3500 it just doesnt wanna load and my temperature is still fine..

however i will be investing in a xigamtek 1283 red scorpian.. since im makin it all red..


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

guys is 1.6 volts dangerous already??i'm slacking off my OC since its really high voltages were talking here..


----------



## Yukss

hello guys, is really a good a idea change my current cpu to this one ? am i gonna see any improvement ?


----------



## bucdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


hello guys, is really a good a idea change my current cpu to this one ? am i gonna see any improvement ?


at your clocks, id say no really. you pretty much have high clocks and wont see much of a difference. but a quad would do you well.


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


hello guys, is really a good a idea change my current cpu to this one ? am i gonna see any improvement ?



it is faster then 6000+ clock to clock,

very very good upgrade then no. unless if ur getting ti by selling the 6000+ like i did


----------



## Yukss

lol, now iÃ±m seeing my post and it does not have any sense, iwas almost sleeping when i wrote it.. and btw thanks for your replys..

im gonna keep my money and save a little more and upgrade to the new phenoms II


----------



## hellr4isEr

lol tripleC.. what happen to the chart.. it jus got unupdated..


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


lol tripleC.. what happen to the chart.. it jus got unupdated..



what?? did i missed something again?

please help me out , i didn't know there's new entries.

thanks

(after a week or 2 things will be better, too much bs going on here these couple of weeks)


----------



## GameBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bucdan*


at your clocks, id say no really. you pretty much have high clocks and wont see much of a difference. but a quad would do you well.


Thats nonsense, the 7750 BE is faster clock for clock and is of a different architecture of the 6400+. And as he is using a GTX 260 the 6400+ would most likely be bottlenecking it so upgrading will give a nice boost, though, i'd just gave up for a PII


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TripleC* 
what?? did i missed something again?

please help me out , i didn't know there's new entries.

thanks

(after a week or 2 things will be better, too much bs going on here these couple of weeks)

lol no bigge.. my top is 3466mhz.. at 1.47 volts.. i posted it a while back..


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Dry ice in a slush box today time!!!! Going to drop my w/c heater core in it then oc'ing to hell I go!
Also I've made a water cooled setup for the mosfets, northbridge and southbridge last night!
This should be a very interresting day.








I will let ya'll know the outcome...
Hey Trip, Whenever you are not busy my voltage was only 1.58v.


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker*


Dry ice in a slush box today time!!!! Going to drop my w/c heater core in it then oc'ing to hell I go! 
Also I've made a water cooled setup for the mosfets, northbridge and southbridge last night!
This should be a very interresting day.








I will let ya'll know the outcome...
Hey Trip, Whenever you are not busy my voltage was only 1.58v.


gotta have to wait til later later tonight, latest updated excel is at home pc.

as well as hellz 3466Mhz result, will be updated then

if by any chance idid not update anythign tonight, it will mean i 'm too tired to stay on PC


----------



## Yukss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GameBoy*


Thats nonsense, the 7750 BE is faster clock for clock and is of a different architecture of the 6400+. And as he is using a GTX 260 the 6400+ would most likely be bottlenecking it so upgrading will give a nice boost, though, i'd just gave up for a PII


well i know mine is bottlenecking my vga.. but to much ?


----------



## Templar848

Ok, I'm stumped. I cannot get past 3.075 stable. My temps never go over 46c, and this is according to three different temp monitors. I can get 3.1 to run for a couple of hours or so at 1.42 volts, but eventually it goes down. Increasing or decreasing the voltage from there makes it worse and it will crash in a few minutes. My RAM voltage is at 2.0 which is the minimum for my memory. I've droppped my HT multiplier down to x8.

I'm not looking for big numbers, I am looking for stability. I was hoping to be able to get a good 24/7 at 3.4, but would be happy with 3.2, and I can't even get the system to boot at 3.2.

Does anyone have any suggestions for where I might start looking for the problem?


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Templar848* 
Ok, I'm stumped. I cannot get past 3.075 stable. My temps never go over 46c, and this is according to three different temp monitors. I can get 3.1 to run for a couple of hours or so at 1.42 volts, but eventually it goes down. Increasing or decreasing the voltage from there makes it worse and it will crash in a few minutes. My RAM voltage is at 2.0 which is the minimum for my memory. I've droppped my HT multiplier down to x8.

I'm not looking for big numbers, I am looking for stability. I was hoping to be able to get a good 24/7 at 3.4, but would be happy with 3.2, and I can't even get the system to boot at 3.2.

Does anyone have any suggestions for where I might start looking for the problem?

how exactly are you trying to overclock? are you just upping the multiplier or changing the reference clock as well? you should be able to get a stable 3.0ghz at stock voltages by just upping the multiplier.. btw what overclock speed did u manage to get stable at? i especially hate ASUS boards for anything AMD related.. so for me.. my number one problem is your board lol.. sorry but thats jus me rambling.. there really should be nothing holding u back since u seem to have a good setup as per your sig rig..


----------



## Templar848

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


how exactly are you trying to overclock? are you just upping the multiplier or changing the reference clock as well? you should be able to get a stable 3.0ghz at stock voltages by just upping the multiplier.. btw what overclock speed did u manage to get stable at? i especially hate ASUS boards for anything AMD related.. so for me.. my number one problem is your board lol.. sorry but thats jus me rambling.. there really should be nothing holding u back since u seem to have a good setup as per your sig rig..


I can get completely stable at 3.045 with a 15x multiplier and 203 clock, verified with prime95 at 10 hours and multiple graphics apps after that. I haven't run Prime for very long at 3.075 15x at 205 clock, but I have not crashed at those settings. I am using the BIOS and I have tried to get 3.1 both by going to 207 clock at 15x and 200 x 15.5. Neither one has been stable for more than a couple of hours, and usually crash within the first half hour. I can get 3.0 stable at stock voltage no problem. To get the 3.075 stable (again, unverified stability) I have to go up to 1.38 volts.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Templar848* 
I can get completely stable at 3.045 with a 15x multiplier and 203 clock, verified with prime95 at 10 hours and multiple graphics apps after that. I haven't run Prime for very long at 3.075 15x at 205 clock, but I have not crashed at those settings. I am using the BIOS and I have tried to get 3.1 both by going to 207 clock at 15x and 200 x 15.5. Neither one has been stable for more than a couple of hours, and usually crash within the first half hour. I can get 3.0 stable at stock voltage no problem. To get the 3.075 stable (again, unverified stability) I have to go up to 1.38 volts.

does your board have an ACC setting? try setting that to auto.. also try lowering the dram speed and see what happens..


----------



## Templar848

It does have ACC settings, and I have not tried that. I will also try lowering the ram settings and see what happens.

I had someone I know mention to me that Vista 64 was not a good solution for an overclocked system. Is that a possible issue as well?

Oh, and thank you for the help.


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Blew my mb out.....









I hope that the 7750 isn't f'd up!!!









As soon as I tried 3.8 with x19 multi windows booted then crashed at the sign in screen, then the mb never reposted again since.









I've resetted the cmos 12 times and even let it sit unplugged for a while, watching for the mb leds to come on and not one light blinked on.









O'well dry ice was fun while that lasted.








It did chilled my heater core down to -30c tho







But







.

New Egg time!!! Hopefully my kuma isn't screwed, if so Phenom II combo here I come!!


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Templar848*


It does have ACC settings, and I have not tried that. I will also try lowering the ram settings and see what happens.

I had someone I know mention to me that Vista 64 was not a good solution for an overclocked system. Is that a possible issue as well?

Oh, and thank you for the help.


no prob.. glad to help.. i dont think vista 64 would be a problem with overclocking.. im 99% sure on that..however if u are skeptical on that, you could always try installing xp.. if u have it that is.. i highly doubt thats the problem tho.. have you checked reviews on ur board? mayb its not that good for overclock?


----------



## dakid898

Hey guys, I went into my BIOS to overclock my 7750, I set the Multiplyer to 15 and change my ram clock to 1066 since it was 800 stock. Thats all i did and when I run Orthos I get this message

Quote:

Using CPU #1
Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
Press Stop to end this test.
Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using 1024K FFT length.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
Torture Test ran 0 minutes 36 seconds - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
Execution halted.
I tried to find the Stress.txt but could not find it? What did I do wrong?


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakid898* 
Hey guys, I went into my BIOS to overclock my 7750, I set the Multiplyer to 15 and change my ram clock to 1066 since it was 800 stock. Thats all i did and when I run Orthos I get this message

I tried to find the Stress.txt but could not find it? What did I do wrong?

just means its unstable.. i suggest u clock the ram back down to 800 for now.. and try again..


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker* 
Blew my mb out.....









I hope that the 7750 isn't f'd up!!!









As soon as I tried 3.8 with x19 multi windows booted then crashed at the sign in screen, then the mb never reposted again since.









I've resetted the cmos 12 times and even let it sit unplugged for a while, watching for the mb leds to come on and not one light blinked on.









O'well dry ice was fun while that lasted.








It did chilled my heater core down to -30c tho







But







.

New Egg time!!! Hopefully my kuma isn't screwed, if so Phenom II combo here I come!!









sorry to hear that man.. hope all is well wit the KUMA


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker* 
Blew my mb out.....









I hope that the 7750 isn't f'd up!!!









As soon as I tried 3.8 with x19 multi windows booted then crashed at the sign in screen, then the mb never reposted again since.









I've resetted the cmos 12 times and even let it sit unplugged for a while, watching for the mb leds to come on and not one light blinked on.









O'well dry ice was fun while that lasted.








It did chilled my heater core down to -30c tho







But







.

New Egg time!!! Hopefully my kuma isn't screwed, if so Phenom II combo here I come!!

How bad was the condensation?
when you chill water with dry ice I bet the CPU temps dropped pretty far below ambient, and I'll bet all the water lines and such were coated in condensation, right?


----------



## dakid898

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


just means its unstable.. i suggest u clock the ram back down to 800 for now.. and try again..


same thing 









EDIT: I even put my voltage to 1.408 and same thing...


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*


How bad was the condensation?
when you chill water with dry ice I bet the CPU temps dropped pretty far below ambient, and I'll bet all the water lines and such were coated in condensation, right?



Really bad







Yep u r right!








I didn't notice that until I reopened the case and my 360mm fan made it worst by flinging it all around the case.








Blow dryer didn't work, oven @ 170F didn't work so just gave up and took the loss.








Don't know why I didn't wrap the lines with something.... Geez

So I've decided to order the PH2 sometime next week or so... 
Don't have the time to wait for the am3's

:edit: Hold it, am3 is out this month so I might wait until then..


----------



## Templar848

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


no prob.. glad to help.. i dont think vista 64 would be a problem with overclocking.. im 99% sure on that..however if u are skeptical on that, you could always try installing xp.. if u have it that is.. i highly doubt thats the problem tho.. have you checked reviews on ur board? mayb its not that good for overclock?


Actually, I have been reading several reviews on this mobo (there is a long thread raving about it in the AMD motherboard forums on this site) and it seems to be a good overclocker. That being said, it looks like I am not the only one who has had an issue using it and Vista 64 bit. There is a fellow with a Phenom II 940 BE who could not get past 3.4 until he installed xp 32 bit, and was immediately able to punch it up to 3.7 afterwards. Asus just released a new BIOS for this board in the last couple of days that I am using now. I think I am going to give it a little time before I try again. I am beginning to get nervous at all the crashes, so I may have to work my courage back up.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker* 
Really bad







Yep u r right!








I didn't notice that until I reopened the case and my 360mm fan made it worst by flinging it all around the case.








Blow dryer didn't work, oven @ 170F didn't work so just gave up and took the loss.








Don't know why I didn't wrap the lines with something.... Geez

So I've decided to order the PH2 sometime next week or so...
Don't have the time to wait for the am3's

:edit: Hold it, am3 is out this month so I might wait until then..

yep, that's why you NEVER want to let your CPU, or any other component, drop below room temp. condensation forms and all hell breaks loose. what you should have done was wrap all the lines up with foam, or lots of paper towels, then get silicone gel or whatever, and coat the CPU socket with it to make sure moisture doesn't hit the board, then coat all the nearby components with vasoline or something like that (so you can clean it up later) or even more silicone.

basically, you soaked everything in water and blew it all up.


----------



## TripleC

can somebody tell me why OCN didn't email me on this thread where there are so many posts since last time i checked ? (subscribed instant email)

will update soon (tonight most likely)


----------



## TripleC

so screw it,

i do it now,

thread updated


----------



## BassmanJ

Wow!! What a great thread!
This is my first post but I am no stranger to the board. Hmm, does using the term "board" date me?? lol!

Anywho - just wanted to say thanks to all for th their inputs on their experiences. I received my 7750BE this week and have spent a few days getting the OS's/input devices up and running.
After dinner, i will be hitting the BIOS to see what I can get out of my stock HSF.
Cheers all!


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker*


Really bad







Yep u r right!








I didn't notice that until I reopened the case and my 360mm fan made it worst by flinging it all around the case.








Blow dryer didn't work, oven @ 170F didn't work so just gave up and took the loss.








Don't know why I didn't wrap the lines with something.... Geez

So I've decided to order the PH2 sometime next week or so... 
Don't have the time to wait for the am3's

:edit: Hold it, am3 is out this month so I might wait until then..


ohh man..mixing dry ice with H2O??OMG..








i just hope before using that u placed some insulators behind and up front your board it will chill the whole thing 1.25x faster than H2O alone..


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


ohh man..mixing dry ice with H2O??OMG..








i just hope before using that u placed some insulators behind and up front your board it will chill the whole thing 1.25x faster than H2O alone..


No, I did not mix dice with h2o..lol

Nope, I didn't think about insulating anything, I just wanted to beat my record and some other ones. 
(Rushing to f'up my cpu)

That was the only thing on my mind. I didn't think it was gonna be that bad.
(First time dice user here, never again w/o insulating)









I had put my heater core into the cooler and then put dice on top and poured acetone on top of the core. Res. was filled with antifreeze and a little of distilled water. 
Wasn't bad until my fan hit the lines, ice melted all over the place...


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker* 
No, I did not mix dice with h2o..lol

Nope, I didn't think about insulating anything, I just wanted to beat my record and some other ones.
(Rushing to f'up my cpu)

That was the only thing on my mind. I didn't think it was gonna be that bad.
(First time dice user here, never again w/o insulating)









I had put my heater core into the cooler and then put dice on top and poured acetone on top of the core. Res. was filled with antifreeze and a little of distilled water.
Wasn't bad until my fan hit the lines, ice melted all over the place...


arggghhh man..too bad..arrrgggghhhh...


----------



## dakid898

add me to the list, When I get my new RAM I will mess with it some more


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


arggghhh man..too bad..arrrgggghhhh...











dude, what is ur ram speed man.


----------



## clutch442

So dakid, what did you do to get it stable?


----------



## BassmanJ

Ok - can't get it stable past 3.0... although, only put about 30mins into playing. Runs great at 3.0 - played for an hour last night (FSX).
Don't really understand the DRAM speed thing - maybe someone can confirm what I think I see - am I running at 400Mhz








Cheers!


----------



## hellr4isEr

BossmanJ - your running ur ram at 800mhz.. im guessin u have ddr2 pc6400 ram.. thats what the dram speed thing is.. 400mhz per stick.. 2 sticks.. equal 800mhz..


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TripleC*


dude, what is ur ram speed man.


DDR2 800(i underclocked my mems from 800 to 667 so that i can work my way up using FSB..)


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

lol i forgot to tweak down my FSB...darnn


----------



## gammaray

Hi,
i am new to this website, and i got a 7750 BE. I overclocked it to 2.9Ghz but anything higher freezes my system. I wonder why, even when i raise the Vcore to 1.40 1.45 or 1.50 it still hangs. I tried with 1.50, lowered memory frequency to 200Mhz and HT to 800 and won't work either. Anyone got any idea what i could do?

Thx !


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gammaray* 
Hi,
i am new to this website, and i got a 7750 BE. I overclocked it to 2.9Ghz but anything higher freezes my system. I wonder why, even when i raise the Vcore to 1.40 1.45 or 1.50 it still hangs. I tried with 1.50, lowered memory frequency to 200Mhz and HT to 800 and won't work either. Anyone got any idea what i could do?

Thx !

woah...drop that vcore...that is super high..u should be able to get 3.0ghz on stock voltages.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gammaray*


Hi,
i am new to this website, and i got a 7750 BE. I overclocked it to 2.9Ghz but anything higher freezes my system. I wonder why, even when i raise the Vcore to 1.40 1.45 or 1.50 it still hangs. I tried with 1.50, lowered memory frequency to 200Mhz and HT to 800 and won't work either. Anyone got any idea what i could do?

Thx !


how did u overclock it to 2.9? u should be able to hit 3.0 by just changing the multiplier and keeping stock voltage..


----------



## Templar848

He is not the only one having issues. I cannot run 3.0 stable at stock voltage by just changing the multiplier. For stability at 3.0 I have to run 1.35 volts, and I am still unable to clock any higher with stability. I am beginning to wonder if there were a bad batch of processors that went out or something.


----------



## BassmanJ

hellr4isEr - thanks for your input bro... actually the ram is...
G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM 1066 (PC2 8500)... and i have V set to 2.08..
but the MOBO has the 'ol AM+ and 1066 fine print which I still haven't wrapped my head around yet:
" 4 x DIMM, Max. 8 GB, DDR2 1066/800/667 ECC,Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
Dual Channel memory architecture
*Due to AMD CPU limitation, DDR2 1066 is supported by AM2+ CPU for one DIMM per channel only. "
??

Gammaray - my system is @ 3.0 MHz and stock voltage (Auto) - ends up about 3.6 as you can see from my monster image above.


----------



## bucdan

triplec

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=503539

at 1.3 volts...i didnt test, but so far so good really, if all fails ill do 1.325. everything is the same... but ddr2 800..

let me ask, any performance difference between ddr2 800 and ddr2 1066? and at what voltage should i do? auto or a set value? it says 1.8 for 400, and 2.1 for 1066.. thanks

EDIT: nvm i want my dual channel...ddr2 800 it is then


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr* 
BossmanJ - your running ur ram at 800mhz.. im guessin u have ddr2 pc6400 ram.. thats what the dram speed thing is.. 400mhz per stick.. 2 sticks.. equal 800mhz..

nope, that's not how DRAM works. it runs at 400mhz, BUT it can send data both ways at the same time, giving an EFFECTIVE frequency of 800mhz.

it has nothing to do with how many sticks of ram you're using


----------



## BassmanJ

OK - here's my question for the day...
To get a bit more bang out of my 7750... should I upgrade my old PSU or invest in a better CPU HSF?


----------



## alwaysAMD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bassmanj* 
ok - here's my question for the day...
To get a bit more bang out of my 7750... Should i upgrade my old psu or *invest in a better cpu hsf?*

:d


----------



## BassmanJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune* 
nope, that's not how DRAM works. it runs at 400mhz, BUT it can send data both ways at the same time, giving an EFFECTIVE frequency of 800mhz.

it has nothing to do with how many sticks of ram you're using

I tried setting the speed to 533 (1/2 of 1066) and the timing numbers went wierd (in CPUZ).

I have spent a couple hours trying to understand which is the most effective setting but there are soooo many conflicting opinions around. I wonder if I would even notice the differences?


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BassmanJ* 
I tried setting the speed to 533 (1/2 of 1066) and the timing numbers went wierd (in CPUZ).

I have spent a couple hours trying to understand which is the most effective setting but there are soooo many conflicting opinions around. I wonder if I would even notice the differences?

is there any speed difference? i mean we didnt oc the bus speed... so that means we just get hte benefit of tighter timings?


----------



## BassmanJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD* 
:d

ya- figured as much - cheaper way to go too!!
was looking at that Vantec FX120 one... seems to be good reviews on it. seems quite enough (conflicting reviews).. but moves a lot of air.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BassmanJ* 
I tried setting the speed to 533 (1/2 of 1066) and the timing numbers went wierd (in CPUZ).

I have spent a couple hours trying to understand which is the most effective setting but there are soooo many conflicting opinions around. I wonder if I would even notice the differences?

I really doubt you'd notice a difference between 400 and 533, even if you got the timings adjusted right. that, and if you want more memory performance, overclock your northbridge.


----------



## TripleC

thread updated


----------



## gammaray

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bucdan* 
woah...drop that vcore...that is super high..u should be able to get 3.0ghz on stock voltages.

hi, thx for replying,
but i raised the voltage because with stock at 3.0 GHZ the pc freezes, and i have to reboot.


----------



## gammaray

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr* 
how did u overclock it to 2.9? u should be able to hit 3.0 by just changing the multiplier and keeping stock voltage..

i simply did 200Mhx X 14.5. everything else on auto, except for my RAM which i manually i have set to 5-5-5-15 533MHz right now.

if i try 15x 200 and put the ram on auto @ 3.0Ghz, the Mouse freezes on the desktop and i have to reboot.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune* 
nope, that's not how DRAM works. it runs at 400mhz, BUT it can send data both ways at the same time, giving an EFFECTIVE frequency of 800mhz.

it has nothing to do with how many sticks of ram you're using

interesting.. nice save!







def learned something new..


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gammaray* 
i simply did 200Mhx X 14.5. everything else on auto, except for my RAM which i manually i have set to 5-5-5-15 533MHz right now.

if i try 15x 200 and put the ram on auto @ 3.0Ghz, the Mouse freezes on the desktop and i have to reboot.

dont leave ram on auto then.. set it manual speed to the lowest possible ddr400... and try boot up.. if it works.. move the speed up and repeat..


----------



## bucdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


dont leave ram on auto then.. set it manual speed to the lowest possible ddr400... and try boot up.. if it works.. move the speed up and repeat..


you shouldnt leave voltage on auto for cpu ever...but for ram its ok i believe.

when you over clock your cpu and leave the voltage on auto, it bumps up voltage itself for unecessary reasons, so you have to set your cpu voltgage manually...if you did auto voltage in bios, follow the voltage levels in bios and not cpuz since it can be reading wrong.

so no one answered me yet, is there any gain out of setting ram to ddr2 400 instead of ddr2 800? i only did multiplier oc and not fsb; tighter timings? im just asking....


----------



## dakid898

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clutch442*


So dakid, what did you do to get it stable?


I took out my OCZ Ram which is bad and put in some no man brand lol


----------



## gammaray

What is alternate VID in my BIOS exactly? and what setting should i put it on?

as for setting my RAM to 400Mhz i tried, but same results, in prime or occt, my computer reboot @ 3Ghz, i don't even get a message error.


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gammaray* 
What is alternate VID in my BIOS exactly? and what setting should i put it on?

as for setting my RAM to 400Mhz i tried, but same results, in prime or occt, my computer reboot @ 3Ghz, i don't even get a message error.

Try only sticking one memory stick in, then reboot @ 3.0ghz. If that doesn't work try the other stick and boot again. If it doesn't work, raise cpu volt to 1.40v-1.45v and test with the above settings.

You should not has to touch anything but the multi and maybe cpu volt, even if you leave the memory on auto..

If that don't work then you might have a bad batch chip there... cause if I can go to 3.2 @ stock volts everything stock even on auto without ACC on then you shouldn't have a problem @ only 3.0..

:edit:
If you can pull out that HD 4830 and see what happens..
You didn't tell anybody what psu you have there..


----------



## gammaray

Quote:


Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker* 
Try only sticking one memory stick in, then reboot @ 3.0ghz. If that doesn't work try the other stick and boot again. If it doesn't work, raise cpu volt to 1.40v-1.45v and test with the above settings.

You should not has to touch anything but the multi and maybe cpu volt, even if you leave the memory on auto..

If that don't work then you might have a bad batch chip there... cause if I can go to 3.2 @ stock volts everything stock even on auto without ACC on then you shouldn't have a problem @ only 3.0..

:edit:
If you can pull out that HD 4830 and see what happens..
You didn't tell anybody what psu you have there..

i can't pull out the 4830 as my mobo doesnt have IGP. I could always raise the pci-e voltage tho? (range 100-150) The PSU is the stock one that comes with the antec sonataIII which is a 500W earthwatts 80 PLUSÂ® certified, Dual 12V outputs: 12V2 for Motherboard and peripherals; 12V1 for processor.

i will try what you said, boot with only one stick and then see...thx


----------



## bucdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker*


Try only sticking one memory stick in, then reboot @ 3.0ghz. If that doesn't work try the other stick and boot again. If it doesn't work, raise cpu volt to 1.40v-1.45v and test with the above settings.

You should not has to touch anything but the multi and maybe cpu volt, even if you leave the memory on auto..

If that don't work then you might have a bad batch chip there... cause if I can go to 3.2 @ stock volts everything stock even on auto without ACC on then you shouldn't have a problem @ only 3.0..

:edit:
If you can pull out that HD 4830 and see what happens.. 
You didn't tell anybody what psu you have there..


i just had a game crash at 3.0ghz at 1.3 volts, in cod4.... bad batch you guys think or heat? i was usin acc on auto, and ram volts on auto also..


----------



## alwaysAMD

Just give it a tad more juice and it should be fine.







I had mine at 1.36v and it would crash on orthos, bumped up to 1.37v and flew right threw everything.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD*


Just give it a tad more juice and it should be fine.







I had mine at 1.36v and it would crash on orthos, bumped up to 1.37v and flew right threw everything.


really... 1.36 just for 3.0? man... 1.36 got people to 3.4... and 1.37 is like almost 1.4 to get 3.6 i guess ill do 1.325v and try priming it.

triplec: im at 1.325 now.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

guys is this serious??i changed boards just now using the Foxconn A79A-S and i OC my processor and hits 60 seriously..ouch...unlike with my MSI just hits 50 only with the same cooler tru90i..ouch..


----------



## Templar848

Well I have made a bit more progress with this chip. It seems that the key with this motherboard is a setting labeled CPU-NB voltage, which apparently needs to be the same as the CPU voltage. Before I was leaving this to auto, or to 1.325, which seemed to be the default voltage, and I couldn't even boot the system at 3.2 ghz. 3.1 would run a couple of hours at best. Now that I am setting this the same as the CPU voltage I had no problems running 3.1 for a few hours last night and 3.2 booted right up this morning and has been running for over an hour now. I know that isn't "stable" but it's a world better than not booting up at all.

Now, the validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=504505


----------



## Templar848

Ah yes, now we are getting somewhere.

I have not tested stability on this yet, but progress is being made. 1.47 volts

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=504614


----------



## gammaray

Quote:



Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker*


Try only sticking one memory stick in, then reboot @ 3.0ghz. If that doesn't work try the other stick and boot again. If it doesn't work, raise cpu volt to 1.40v-1.45v and test with the above settings.

You should not has to touch anything but the multi and maybe cpu volt, even if you leave the memory on auto..

If that don't work then you might have a bad batch chip there... cause if I can go to 3.2 @ stock volts everything stock even on auto without ACC on then you shouldn't have a problem @ only 3.0..

:edit:
If you can pull out that HD 4830 and see what happens.. 
You didn't tell anybody what psu you have there..


ok, i tried either memory stick on any slots on the board and ive got the same results: @3Ghz Prime last 15 minutes and computer reboots, @ 3.1Ghz in Prime the Pc reboots immediately. So, i wonder now. I guess the mobo has a weak chipset or the cpu isn't that good. @ 2.9Ghz tho, everything runs just fine.


----------



## Templar848

I was in a similar boat. I could not get over 3.0. 3.1 would bsod in prime fairly quickly but 3.0 was stable. Then I started tweaking the CPU-NB voltage and things got better quickly.


----------



## gammaray

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Templar848*


I was in a similar boat. I could not get over 3.0. 3.1 would bsod in prime fairly quickly but 3.0 was stable. Then I started tweaking the CPU-NB voltage and things got better quickly.


i also tried raising vcore voltage and northbridge voltage simultaneously and same results. didn't work.


----------



## el gappo

hey, trippleC recommended this site to me via youtube and its a hell of a lot more informative than amd forums (teepeeformybunghole) belive it or not el gappo was taken lol

parts to arrive on tuesday 7750be of course new cit atx gamer case gigabyte ma770 ds3 rev1 ozc platinum 800mhz 2 gb kit oh and some neons already got everything else from various broken pc's got ripped off by packard bell with a athlon3800 system a while ago and again off of ebay, a birthday present no less, hard drive faulty then processor goes, then mobo goes also all in a month so have built my own makeshift rig from 3 broken pc's till tuesday, life story i know but i deserve some rep for this kick ass system im running lmao


----------



## BlkDrgn28

Have some OC results to post. I am not finished though just having issues going to a 15x Multi that I can't figure out.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=504903

3107 Mhz/215x14.5/857 Mhz/1.35v (in bios)/1929/Asus M3N-HT Deluxe/780a/Zerotherm Nirvana 120 (Air)


----------



## TripleC

ok, from now on i will manually check on this thread, jeez, load of replies and i only got one email


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


hey, trippleC recommended this site to me via youtube and its a hell of a lot more informative than amd forums (teepeeformybunghole) belive it or not el gappo was taken lol

parts to arrive on tuesday 7750be of course new cit atx gamer case gigabyte ma770 ds3 rev1 ozc platinum 800mhz 2 gb kit oh and some neons already got everything else from various broken pc's got ripped off by packard bell with a athlon3800 system a while ago and again off of ebay, a birthday present no less, hard drive faulty then processor goes, then mobo goes also all in a month so have built my own makeshift rig from 3 broken pc's till tuesday, life story i know but i deserve some rep for this kick ass system im running lmao


nice. hope u enjoy and find this forum hopeful


----------



## richierich1212

So Triple, your 7750 @ 3.4GHz is what you can manage to squeeze out stable?


----------



## TripleC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
So Triple, your 7750 @ 3.4GHz is what you can manage to squeeze out stable?

doesn't go over 1.5v yes, otherwise 3.5


----------



## judasdoh

i just ordered mine









should be here on thursday


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *judasdoh*


i just ordered mine









should be here on thursday































welcome to the club buddy..


----------



## jreese86

I'm new here, and new to the overclocking thing, but here's my results so far.

What I've done so far:

- Enabled ACC
- Set CPU Voltage: 1.45v
- Set NB Modifier: 5x
- Set DRAM Voltage: 2.2v
- Set RAM to 800mhz (trying to run custom timing or 1066mhz would hang)
- Set CPU clock: 225mhz
- Set CPU multiplier: 15x

This resulted in:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=504971

3dMark06: 12265

So far I've ran p95 for about an hour WHILE playing Warhammer. CPU temps are 38C at idle, 55C at max load. I set my GPU fan to 100% and it runs no hotter than 45 while playing Warhammer. I will let p95 run over night though to make sure it's stable.

I found it weird that my RAM, which is rated by Kingston to work at 1066mhz with a 2.2v and 5-5-5-15, would not let me set it at 1066mhz with the voltage any higher than 1.8v. Do I need to leave my RAM set to "auto"? Right now I have it set to 800mhz with auto timing. I'll update this once I figure out if it's 100% stable.


----------



## Nenkitsune

why is your 3dmark06 score a 12265? shouldn't it be higher with a 9800GTX? I get 126xxx and I've gotten a 129xx at 3.3ghz with my 9600GT


----------



## jreese86

I was thinking the same thing. I'm a newbie to all of this. If anyone has some insight I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Nenkitsune

what do the three scores look like? if I saw those I could try and see what's causing the problem.

actually, if you could save your score on ORB and give me a comparison link (you need an account, and it saves your scores, then you make your score public and it gives you a link)
I could compare it to my scores and see where your system is lagging behind.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

i was wondering too.its a GTX+ it should get better scores..a single GTX+ can kill a 4870 on a single card basis..


----------



## jreese86

I'll have to try and redo the 3dMark06 test tonight and post the results. After I made this post I was messing around with the settings, and when I put them back to the specs in my first place, it would run p95 for more than 10 minutes without restarting. I set it down to 220x15 this morning and ran p95 before I went to work. Hopefully it's still running when I get home.

I'm still trying to figure out why I can't run my RAM at the voltage and timing that Kingston advertised.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

somethings holding it back to be OC'd..can u set it manually in the BIOS


----------



## jreese86

When I set it manually it hangs.

The odd thing is that I can set it to 1066 with auto timings and 1.8v and it will work. But if I increase it to the rated 2.2v it hangs.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

then its not adviseable at all to raise mem voltages..just set it lower then start to OC your mems using FSB you can work your way up OCing your processor and as well your rams..with low multiplier settings..don't stress to much the FSB and try lowering the HT multiplier so it would not hold you back..


----------



## Nenkitsune

Try this, set your ram all to Auto at 400mhz (ddr2-800) and just raise your CPU Multi up without raising your reference clock (keep it at 200mhz) keep everything else at auto, except your cpu voltage of course, and then run 3dmark06 again and see what it looks like


----------



## el gappo

anybody know of a decent cpu cooler fairly cheap and effective where i wont have to remove the motherboard, i dont have an access panel and want a quick eazy installation. am2+ ive heard only the ehviest ones like the v8 and v1 need removal but cant find anymore details. its for this processor on a ma770 ds3


----------



## jreese86

If Kingston specificies that the RAM is rated at 1066mhz with 2.2v, shouldn't it be perfectly fine to raise the mem voltage?

I'll try what you suggested Nenkitsune. Thanks.


----------



## GameBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


i was wondering too.its a GTX+ it should get better scores..a single GTX+ can kill a 4870 on a single card basis..


A 4870 is much faster than a 9800GTX+


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jreese86* 
If Kingston specificies that the RAM is rated at 1066mhz with 2.2v, shouldn't it be perfectly fine to raise the mem voltage?

I'll try what you suggested Nenkitsune. Thanks.

yep, if kingston says that it's rated to 1066 at 2.2v then it must run stable at 1066 with 2.2v
my OCZ ram is rated to run 1066 with 2.1v.


----------



## jreese86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*


yep, if kingston says that it's rated to 1066 at 2.2v then it must run stable at 1066 with 2.2v
my OCZ ram is rated to run 1066 with 2.1v.


This is why I'm confused, Kingston says it will run but it won't on my computer. It will run 1066mhz when I leave the voltage at 1.8 though? And I can run them at 800mhz @ 2.2v just fine. I'm so confused. I'm leaving work soon, so I'll go see how the stress test did and play with it some more.


----------



## jreese86

Well prime95 ran for 10h13m error free. That sounds stable to me. Now I'll play around with it and see what I can get my 3dMark06's scores to be.


----------



## jreese86

Here's my 3dMark06 score with:

3300mhz (200x16.5)
CPU Volt: 1.45v
NB Mult: 5x
HT Freq: 1000mhz
Mem Core: 400mhz
Mem Volt: 2.2v
Mem Settings: Auto
ACC: ON

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9974616


----------



## jreese86

Same setup as above, only with NB Multiplier of 7x for a HT Frequency of 1400mhz

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9974939

About 500 point difference. Gonna try getting it back to normal 9x @ 1800mhz.


----------



## jreese86

Same as above, with stock 9x NB mult and 1800mhz HT Frq.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9975057

Gained an extra 300 points.


----------



## jreese86

100% Stock BIOS settings:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9975168

10900 is my base line, so with the overclocking I have so far I'm gaining about 2000 points.

What kind of scores do you think I SHOULD be getting with stock and overclocked settings?


----------



## jreese86

Ok, I tried upping my memory core to 533 and it worked. Not sure what the deal is.

Here's my results with:

3300mhz (200x16.5)
CPU Volt: 1.45v
NB Mult: 9x
HT Freq: 1800mhz
Mem Core: 533mhz
Mem Volt: 2.2v
Mem Settings: Auto
ACC: ON

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9975274

Score: 12957

I'll have to stress test it tonight while I sleep.


----------



## fuehrer

@stock cooling

core @ 1.440V according to EVEREST CPUID


----------



## jreese86

Well the 1066mhz wasnt stable even at the auto settings of around 7-7-7-24.

I set it back to 800mhz at 5-5-5-15 with a ram voltage of 2.3v.

That seemed to run fine, so switched the cpu core to 220 with a 15x multiplier for a total of 3.3ghz. It's been stress testing for about 40min now with no problems. CPU temp is around 62C though. Once I make sure its semi-stable I'll test it with 3dmark06.


----------



## Nenkitsune

hmmm you also have too much ram... pull out two sticks and see if you can get 1066 stable. since you have a 32bit OS you can't even use more than about 3 since the GPU takes up the same memory space.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

tighten your mems and your GTX+ should kick ass like 14k as i've seen only using 5400 BE with this card eated up to 13k+ score only CPU OC no VC OC yet done..make your timings tight like 5-5-5-15 with TRC setting to 22 or 5-4-4-12 with TRC timing to 20 or 21..


----------



## jreese86

Pulled two sticks out. Won't startup @ 1066mhz with auto or 5-5-5-15 timings.

So far I've gotten it to 880hz with a score of 13k.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jreese86* 
Pulled two sticks out. Won't startup @ 1066mhz with auto or 5-5-5-15 timings.

So far I've gotten it to 880hz with a score of 13k.

but with that 7750BE you can get a higher score at least..maybe your mems are holding ya back..my tightest mem settings are 5-4-4-12 @2.3volts with TRC 22 subtiming @ DDR2 1200 FSB is set to 225..


----------



## jreese86

I can't run at 1066mhz regardless of my timings.

There's something holding my memory back. Windows won't even try to boot up.

I just set my memory to:

880mhz (440 core)
5-4-4-12-21-2T @ 2.3v

Boots up fine. Gonna run 3dmark06 and see how much it helped.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

thats good to hear..


----------



## jreese86

A whopping 8 point increase with those timings.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9976765


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

but still your mems hold yo back at 880..if you can reach 1066+ with those timings that would be sweet..







i told ya..


----------



## jreese86

Brain fart.

My cpu core was set to 220. By trying to run 1066mhz it was running 3:8 which meant 1173mhz...

I've got it set back to 3300mhz (200*16.5) and its booted up with 1066 with timing set to 5-5-5-15-24-2T @ 2.3v.

We'll see how this marks.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jreese86*


Brain fart.

My cpu core was set to 220. By trying to run 1066mhz it was running 3:8 which meant 1173mhz...

I've got it set back to 3300mhz (200*16.5) and its booted up with 1066 with timing set to 5-5-5-15-24-2T @ 2.3v.

We'll see how this marks.


man i'm gonna love the results of that!!!!! geez..was just a small mistake..lolz


----------



## jreese86

EDIT: nm, error on my part.


----------



## jreese86

Ok so I'm up to 13068 =/

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9976943

I've got to be missing something here.

Even my girlfriend's 790GX/7750BE/4830 only gets a 10300 score stock. Whats considered a "good" score for a 7750BE/9800GTX?


----------



## Nenkitsune

Try updating your video drivers to the most recent?


----------



## Kuma790

Newbie here, newbie to overclocking as well. Having fun, and getting decent results already!

Just using the multi and a bump up in voltage to 1.3, I'm running stable 3.2 under Prime95.

I set the IGFX to 533 sideport+uma with uma auto and voltage follows dram, and ramped up the GPU to 800.

Memory is set to DDR2-1066 with a bump up in volatge to 1.9 and timings on auto give 5-7-7-21 28 2T.
Specs are 800 5-5-5-15 2T 1.8

Temps with stock hsf+AS5 are CPU 29 idle, 47 full load, and system 32 idle, 48-56 loaded (P95 is lower, others (mainly video) benches are higher).

http://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?im...prime95qt4.png
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=505789

Any advice on safe improvements before I get a better PSU and HSF? Should I manually set the memory timings?

I noticed some progs list the Kuma as Athlon, others as Phenom. I think it's CPU-Wizard that shows it as a quad with 2 disabled cores.


----------



## TripleC

things just became harder, i sold my pc it will be gone today... damn fees.

will try my best ot update soon, as that i'm using a 900mhz laptop as temp pc


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kuma790*


Newbie here, newbie to overclocking as well. Having fun, and getting decent results already!

Just using the multi and a bump up in voltage to 1.3, I'm running stable 3.2 under Prime95.

I set the IGFX to 533 sideport+uma with uma auto and voltage follows dram, and ramped up the GPU to 800.

Memory is set to DDR2-1066 with a bump up in volatge to 1.9 and timings on auto give 5-7-7-21 28 2T.
Specs are 800 5-5-5-15 2T 1.8

Temps with stock hsf+AS5 are CPU 29 idle, 47 full load, and system 32 idle, 48-56 loaded (P95 is lower, others (mainly video) benches are higher).

http://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?im...prime95qt4.png
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=505789

Any advice on safe improvements before I get a better PSU and HSF? Should I manually set the memory timings?

I noticed some progs list the Kuma as Athlon, others as Phenom. I think it's CPU-Wizard that shows it as a quad with 2 disabled cores.



go read a few pages back i helped 1 here with the same question..but to make it snappy tighten your timings..a few pages back there's your clue..my keyboard's giving me a heck of prob's here..


----------



## jreese86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune* 
Try updating your video drivers to the most recent?

I just put these computers together, so I'm 99% positive I upgraded to the recent drivers, but I'll double check once I get home.

I left prime95 run the heavy RAM test over night, when I left work work it had ran problem free for around 6 hours. So it seems the RAM is stable at 1066mhz 5-5-5-15-21-2T @ 2.3v. Should I try tightening the timings further?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jreese86* 
I just put these computers together, so I'm 99% positive I upgraded to the recent drivers, but I'll double check once I get home.

I left prime95 run the heavy RAM test over night, when I left work work it had ran problem free for around 6 hours. So it seems the RAM is stable at 1066mhz 5-5-5-15-21-2T @ 2.3v. Should I try tightening the timings further?

yup try 5-4-4-15-2T same voltage +rep for being a good listener..







thanks for following my suggestions..


----------



## jreese86

Is my rep worth anything if I haven't built up my own rep? I didn't bother repping anyone because I figured it was pointless.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jreese86* 
Is my rep worth anything if I haven't built up my own rep? I didn't bother repping anyone because I figured it was pointless.

being a good leader means that you should be a good follower..i am proud for what you have achieved with my assistance..my reps came from helping others out and by achieving the 7750BE 3rd spot OC..you'll work it out up there soon..


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TripleC*


things just became harder, i sold my pc it will be gone today... damn fees.

will try my best ot update soon, as that i'm using a 900mhz laptop as temp pc


Sold your pc huh Trip??? Well, I've ordered the PH2 940 yesterday and the new gigabyte mb for testing to see what I can pull out of it, (Yea I'm the first test rat with this mb)







and would be here today








I think i've blew my 7750 along with the Biostar Mb since it got soaked by that dam dry ice test. I would try to see if the 7750 still work or not but don't wanna blow my new mb out with it if it's wet (doesn't look wet but who knows)


----------



## el gappo

im pretty sure that cpu will be fine, ive seen whole systems work submerged in deironised water and work so unless it had alot of condensation with some contaminants it should be ok, i presume it was just a short that blew the mobo, rep for trying and that record lol so trip are you getting a new 7750 system? i'll give you the links to where i got mine for cheap if you want


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
im pretty sure that cpu will be fine, ive seen whole systems work submerged in deironised water and work so unless it had alot of condensation with some contaminants it should be ok, i presume it was just a short that blew the mobo, rep for trying and that record lol so trip are you getting a new 7750 system? i'll give you the links to where i got mine for cheap if you want

Thanks El! I had beat my record as soon as the mb got wet and crashed...Lol... 3.8ghz without a screen shot







right when I was about to take a pic it never came back on..

I hope you are right that it would still work. I'll end up giving it to the wifey but first she'll need a new mb for it since I blew the one she was going to get.

If it works you got a rep coming, if not, well i'll still give ya one for the reply..


----------



## el gappo

maybe you could get an old am2 board and flash it just to check then if it does something horrendous it doesnt matter


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


maybe you could get an old am2 board and flash it just to check then if it does something horrendous it doesnt matter



I tried it on my wifes mb but I guess since I can not update the bios it doesn't know what it is.. Don't matter now, my ph2 just came in







About to set it up in a minute.


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


go read a few pages back i helped 1 here with the same question..but to make it snappy tighten your timings..a few pages back there's your clue..my keyboard's giving me a heck of prob's here..


Thanks, I just reread your advice on pg28, gotta goto work now. Will try setting mem back to 400 and start pushing the FSB up tonite. Will let you know how it works out.

on a side issue, being new to the boards and rep, I'm thinking I should give you a rep for helping me? I don't want to hand it out like it's nothing, I'll go read the rep threads to be sure I do things right!


----------



## TripleC

thread updated.


----------



## cappy

My 7750 arrived yesterday, and first thing ill need to do is buy a new cooler. Had a zalman for my opty 165, but doesn't fit on this mobo. These are the temps of the CPU and 4830 while playing a game, cpu under about 80% load..
Obviously cant start to OC yet.


----------



## alwaysAMD

cappy, that is really high. i'd try reseating the hsf just as a precautuon with a fresh application of TIM.


----------



## cappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD*


cappy, that is really high. i'd try reseating the hsf just as a precautuon with a fresh application of TIM.


Already did, would again but used the last of my as5.

-edit - Funny how it says the cores are at 38C, and CPU at 60C.
2 - Its not hot in the room, my computer is sitting 2 feet from a window and its about 30F outside, 75F in the room.

Shut the game off, this is pretty much idle temps. Ill check the bios if cool n quiet is on, or anything like it -.-


----------



## Templar848

I am trying to determine why my processor seems to be a bit more volt hungry than most. I have fully stable 3.2. Orthos verified for 12 hours with no errors, but it takes me 1.45 volts to get there. 3.2 will run down to 1.36 volts, but it will generate rounding errors in Orthos and crash on occasion. At 1.45 it is rock solid, not a single crash or Orthos error. I can run 3.3 at 1.47 but get a rounding error within a few minutes. I have added voltage up to 1.52 but still get the rounding error. I have also experimented with lowering the multiplier and raising the FSB, while at the same time lowering the RAM and HT settings. Still, it takes me up to 1.45 at 3.2 to run a clean stability check and nothing higher than 3.2 (even 3.25) will run without generating rounding errors. My temps are no problem at all. Even after 12 hours of Orthos I was sitting at 46 C, verified by Speedfan, PC Probe II and AMD Overdrive tool monitor.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cappy*


Already did, would again but used the last of my as5.

-edit - Funny how it says the cores are at 38C, and CPU at 60C.
2 - Its not hot in the room, my computer is sitting 2 feet from a window and its about 30F outside, 75F in the room.

Shut the game off, this is pretty much idle temps. Ill check the bios if cool n quiet is on, or anything like it -.-


update bios, reseat heatsink maybe?
dont use the one under the heatsink please.


----------



## jreese86

If I'm stable at:

3.3ghz
Core: 200
CPU Volt: 1.45
CPU Mult: 16.5x
Mem Core: 533mhz
Mem Volt: 2.3
Mem Timings: 5-5-5-15-24-2T

CPU Temp under load: 58C
MB Temp under load: 37C

What should I look to do to increase my 3dmark06 score? Up memory core or tighten timing settings?

Memory couldn't handle the cpu core being set to 220 in 3:8 mode (1173mhz). It wouldn't boot even with auto settings.


----------



## stanley3

wow your scores are high mine just 11900 @ 3.0ghz on 4850 toxic....


----------



## cappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bucdan*


update bios, reseat heatsink maybe?
dont use the one under the heatsink please.


Ill check if theres any bios updates tomorrow, and no. I did NOT use the thermal compound crap that comes on the bottom of the heatsink.


----------



## hellr4isEr

woot.. jus bought a saphire 4850 toxic.. gotta love newegg.. cant wait to see my 3dmark scores







(hate integrated graphics)


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jreese86*


If I'm stable at:

3.3ghz
Core: 200
CPU Volt: 1.45
CPU Mult: 16.5x
Mem Core: 533mhz
Mem Volt: 2.3
Mem Timings: 5-5-5-15-24-2T

CPU Temp under load: 58C
MB Temp under load: 37C

What should I look to do to increase my 3dmark06 score? Up memory core or tighten timing settings?

Memory couldn't handle the cpu core being set to 220 in 3:8 mode (1173mhz). It wouldn't boot even with auto settings.


tighten up your memory timings and OC your card a bit..


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kuma790*


Thanks, I just reread your advice on pg28, gotta goto work now. Will try setting mem back to 400 and start pushing the FSB up tonite. Will let you know how it works out.

on a side issue, being new to the boards and rep, I'm thinking I should give you a rep for helping me? I don't want to hand it out like it's nothing, I'll go read the rep threads to be sure I do things right!


yep glad to hear from you soon..







also tighten your timings as you go stable..


----------



## jreese86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade* 
tighten up your memory timings and OC your card a bit..









My GPU came overclocked with the core at 738. I messed around with it the other day for a few minutes and couldn't take it up much at all w/o artifacts. I didn't feel like messing with it so I just turned it back down to 738. I'll see what I can do w/ the memory settings though.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jreese86* 
My GPU came overclocked with the core at 738. I messed around with it the other day for a few minutes and couldn't take it up much at all w/o artifacts. I didn't feel like messing with it so I just turned it back down to 738. I'll see what I can do w/ the memory settings though.

but tweaking your cards could get you a 500 points increase depends on the tweak on your card..my friends 9800GTX+ can be pumped to 750..so that goes with yours..


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr* 
woot.. jus bought a saphire 4850 toxic.. gotta love newegg.. cant wait to see my 3dmark scores







(hate integrated graphics)

nice move.


----------



## jreese86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade* 
but tweaking your cards could get you a 500 points increase depends on the tweak on your card..my friends 9800GTX+ can be pumped to 750..so that goes with yours..

I'm pretty sure I mark'd it at 775 and my score went down a few points.

I've got alot of school work to do today and tomorrow. This weekend I'll play with it more.

I got my memory down to 5-5-5-15-21-2T. Trying to put it on 1T wouldn't boot. Seems stable so far. p95 ran for 19 hours error free with the old timing. Should I try going lower than 21 with the timing?


----------



## judasdoh

just got mine up and running!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=506367


----------



## jreese86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *judasdoh*


just got mine up and running!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=506367


Doesn't look like you had to do anything but raise the multiplier?

You should have plenty of room for more =)


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jreese86*


Doesn't look like you had to do anything but raise the multiplier?

You should have plenty of room for more =)


haha sorry, i know a noob oc...

i had to get to a scrim though!

(edit oh i jumped up 40 more fps on the css video stress test







)


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jreese86*


I'm pretty sure I mark'd it at 775 and my score went down a few points.

I've got alot of school work to do today and tomorrow. This weekend I'll play with it more.

I got my memory down to 5-5-5-15-21-2T. Trying to put it on 1T wouldn't boot. Seems stable so far. p95 ran for 19 hours error free with the old timing. Should I try going lower than 21 with the timing?


leave your timings as is and 2t and 21 TRC is fine..1t is for extreme OC mems only..will wait for your results..


----------



## fluxmaden

Gosh!!!!! i am at 3255.00 using 1.4V can't use 1.35 or below 1.4 gets errors after a few plays with crysis.


----------



## jreese86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


leave your timings as is and 2t and 21 TRC is fine..1t is for extreme OC mems only..will wait for your results..










So should I try turning up my cpu core but leave it at the same overall clock speed? Or should I try turning up the multiplier for some more clock speed?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jreese86*


So should I try turning up my cpu core but leave it at the same overall clock speed? Or should I try turning up the multiplier for some more clock speed?


multiplier for a new clock speed add some voltages though..but be sure to have a good cooler coz on 1.4+volts its surely hot..


----------



## jreese86

I've got a decent cooler. Whats the highest temp I'd want to see on load?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

55+ is treacherous so watch for that..


----------



## jreese86

Really? I've been running around 55C already. I've got a pretty big cooler too. Hmm...


----------



## fluxmaden

Guys whats the safe zone for 7750BE temperature? mines been running over 47 degrees when playing games.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fluxmaden* 
Guys whats the safe zone for 7750BE temperature? mines been running over 47 degrees when playing games.

i believe under 55C is perfectly fine.. i personally think anything over.. u should really watch it.. theres a page for the max degrees.. lemme see if i can find it..

edit: max temp for the chip is 73C.. so i say lets not reach there..


----------



## fluxmaden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr* 
i believe under 55C is perfectly fine.. i personally think anything over.. u should really watch it.. theres a page for the max degrees.. lemme see if i can find it..

edit: max temp for the chip is 73C.. so i say lets not reach there..

Thanks, btw what ur temp? at that 3.4Ghz? and ur voltage?


----------



## jreese86

The change in timings got me another 30 points.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9988490

Gonna try 3.4ghz.


----------



## jreese86

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9988611

Made over 150 point gain by raising the core to 205. Will stress test tonight.


----------



## Nenkitsune

hmmm your CPU score at 3.366ghz is only 5 points higher than mine at 3.3ghz. your GPU scores are 200+ above mine.


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade* 
yep glad to hear from you soon..







also tighten your timings as you go stable..

Dropped the multi down to 14, then started walking up the fsb. Got to 246 then crashed.

Dropped fsb back down to 240, fast clean boot. Started benches, crashed.

Started raising voltages, one step at a time and retesting till core 1.376, ht 1.9, and chipset 1.9. No crash on benches.

Raised the IGFX GPU to 800, giving about a 10% increase on graphic benches.

Left sideport and ram at 400 auto for now, getting decent timings, and excellent Everest ram reports!

Temps idling at cpu 35, sys 44, and loaded at cpu 52, sys 56. Gotta order a hsf, I don't think I can push the stock one much further, but I'm impressed with it so far for being what it is.

Here's where I stopped for tonight, gotta get some sleep.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=506565

Thanks for your help so far, looking forward to suggestions to move forward from here!
Keep in mind I can't get a new hsf for at least two weeks.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fluxmaden* 
Thanks, btw what ur temp? at that 3.4Ghz? and ur voltage?

@3.40ghz [1.45V]
idle 28C
load 48C


----------



## jreese86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune* 
hmmm your CPU score at 3.366ghz is only 5 points higher than mine at 3.3ghz. your GPU scores are 200+ above mine.

So if my GPU scores are 200 points higher than yours, and my cpu is set higher, then that means my CPU scores must be total crap. What could cause this?

About 15 seconds after I posted those scores, my computer crashed. So it wasn't stable. I turned it down to 3280mhz(205*16) and it scored a lousy 12976. So right now I've got it set to 3333mhz(202*16.5). It's running p95 right now. Before I left it looked like the max temp under load was about 58C.


----------



## V12

re-build from A8N32SLi-Deluxe, X2 4600 @ 2.85Ghz OC/OV - upgraded 2 days ago; booted straight into Vista Ult 64, w/o re-install:

X2 7750 BE @ 3.2Ghz, 1.37v on Foxconn A7DA-S (790GX/SB750)

Xigmatek S1284 EE HSF + scythe 3000rpm @ 70% + OCZ FreeZe

200x16 = 3.2
200x9 = 1800 HTT , SB750 ACC auto
533 DDR2 = 1066 4GB Crucial Ballistix PC26400 CL4 @ 5-5-5-15-31-2T, 2v, unganged


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *V12*


re-build from A8N32SLi-Deluxe, X2 4600 @ 2.85Ghz OC/OV - upgraded 2 days ago; booted straight into Vista Ult 64, w/o re-install:

X2 7750 BE @ 3.2Ghz, 1.37v on Foxconn A7DA-S (790GX/SB750)

Xigmatek S1284 EE HSF + scythe 3000rpm @ 70% + OCZ FreeZe

200x16 = 3.2
200x9 = 1800 HTT , SB750 ACC auto
533 DDR2 = 1066 4GB Crucial Ballistix PC26400 CL4 @ 5-5-5-15-31-2T, 2v, unganged



Nice job V12!! What your temps looking like? If under 55c-60c on load go for 3.3


----------



## Nav

Hey guys just opened my account on this site because it seems as though people are saying you guys know what your are doing!

Here is my setup:
lanparty dk 790gx mobo
AMD 7750 BE (with coolit watercooler)
Kingston Hyper x t1 2x2gb 1066mhz
Barracuda 7200rpm 32mb cache
PS Power and cooling Quad 750watt psu

Ok here is my problem! when do any minor changes to over clock my cpu ie. simply changing multiplier upto 14 or 15 ...I SEE NO CHANGE! cpuid shows me no change and neither does any other cpu monitoring program? why would this be?

With my setup how do i overclock...am i missing something small?? or is it harder to OC on DFI mobo?

a little help seeing all you guys at 3ghz and higher is making me hard!! lol


----------



## jreese86

Is your bios recording the changes? Sure you're not exiting without applying the settings?


----------



## jreese86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jreese86*


So right now I've got it set to 3333mhz(202*16.5). It's running p95 right now. Before I left it looked like the max temp under load was about 58C.


I got home from work and p95 had ran for 8 hours with no errors. I consider that stable. I ran 3dMark06 and I got a 13122. The cpu was at 58C when I got home. I think I'm going to leave the computer at these settings since it's getting so hot. Don't want to push it any farther. The only thing left that I might do is play with the GPU. Not sure how much I can push it though because I only have a 600W PSU and the GPU came overclocked to begin with. Plus I still need to figure out which clock settings do what (core/shader/memory). Here's the mark scores:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9995498

Thanks for all the help guys. The amount of knowledge I have acquired in the last week is amazing. Couldn't have done it with out this site and your help.


----------



## el gappo

your probably just not vsaving i hear those boards are ery good and that wc kit isnt bad you should have no probs


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nav*


Hey guys just opened my account on this site because it seems as though people are saying you guys know what your are doing!

Here is my setup:
lanparty dk 790gx mobo
AMD 7750 BE (with coolit watercooler) 
Kingston Hyper x t1 2x2gb 1066mhz
Barracuda 7200rpm 32mb cache
PS Power and cooling Quad 750watt psu

Ok here is my problem! when do any minor changes to over clock my cpu ie. simply changing multiplier upto 14 or 15 ...I SEE NO CHANGE! cpuid shows me no change and neither does any other cpu monitoring program? why would this be?

With my setup how do i overclock...am i missing something small?? or is it harder to OC on DFI mobo?

a little help seeing all you guys at 3ghz and higher is making me hard!! lol



first of all, make sure you update to the latest BIOS, as 7750 is new chip and not one of the K8 family (it isn't a Athlon, it's a Phenom (Kuma core))

and then change the value, and make sure u save and exit

should be able to do 3Ghz with stock voltage.. DFI boards are awesome ocer

did the 6000+ to 3.52Ghz with that same board of urs b4


----------



## jreese86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TripleC*


Format: 
Clock Speed/BusxMulti/RAM SPEED/Voltage/HT Link/Mobo/Chipset/Cooling(Air or WC or Something else)


Here is my official submission. The info you have on the chart already ended up not being stable.

3333mhz/202*16.5/1077mhz/1.45v/1818mhz/AOD790GX/7750 BE/Vigor Monsoon III LT Dual 120mm

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=506860

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9995498


----------



## V12

K10/AM2+ overclocking is a little new to me, coming from a very fluent 939/nVidia OC platform? my 2.4~2.85GHz OC was 100% OCCT/intelburn stable.

OCCT states both cores are 40'C ; coretemp 0.96 x64 states 15-16'C ?? Weird. 0.99 won't load - but then again, I have yet to fully re-install vista Ult. 64 from scratch, since swapping out motherboards.

I tried 3.3 = 16.5x 200 ... but, it BSOD... I think I need 1.45vCore. Working target = 3.6Ghz + 8Gb DDR2-1066.

Original Foxconn bios is P05, from MB. Should I really update to the 12/08 bios P06 ? Is the FOX UPDATE for windows reliable ? FOX UPDATE already updated itself. Still have to update the SB Chipset too - I think ACC is directly hard-wire linking SB750 to AM2+ cpu.


----------



## alwaysAMD

V12, disable cool n quiet.







on another note, I just picked up a TA790GX for dirt cheap so when it gets here, i'm going for 3.5Ghz


----------



## TripleC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jreese86* 
Here is my official submission. The info you have on the chart already ended up not being stable.

3333mhz/202*16.5/1077mhz/1.45v/1818mhz/AOD790GX/7750 BE/Vigor Monsoon III LT Dual 120mm

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=506860

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=9995498

dont' worry, this thread is about how far it can go, not stable oc and stuff


----------



## fluxmaden

May i ask whats cool n quiet in the BIOS for? whats the effect of enabling it and disabling it?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fluxmaden*


May i ask whats cool n quiet in the BIOS for? whats the effect of enabling it and disabling it?


runs cool and less power consumption..


----------



## bucdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


runs cool and less power consumption..


and destroys your oc...


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fluxmaden*


May i ask whats cool n quiet in the BIOS for? whats the effect of enabling it and disabling it?


to be more detailed, 
cool n quiet is an AMD's Technology that to help system reduce power consumption and heat

what it does is, when ur pc is idling, system will automatically drop multiplier and voltage to certain extend, and for doing that, the clock speed drops and voltage drops hence less power needed and less heat

and since it's automatic function and switches settings constantly, which is the reason why it effects overclocking results big time


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

grrr my temps hold me back while OCing damn..its hot here in the Philippines..when i boot up i get 43 degs already thats crap w/o OC..when i OC @3.5Ghz and running stablity test it shuts itself down due to heat...damn..i can't go down like this..arrrggghhhh


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TripleC* 
dont' worry, this thread is about how far it can go, not stable oc and stuff

In that case, add me to the 3.4 club!









Clock: 3.4
Bus x Multi: 200 x 17
Ram speed: 333
Vcore: bios 1.3, reads 1.376
HTlink: 1800
Mobo: Biostar TA790GX 128MB, bios 1-13-09
Cooling: stock hsf + AS5 (at it's limit!)
IGFX GPU: 800, Sideport set to UMA only




My previously posted 3.2 is the only Prime95 stable config I've managed.

3.3 via either straight mulit or fsb increase has rounding errors with 3.3+, probably due to weak memory and or psu. Hope to upgrade soon!


----------



## fluxmaden

Weird my HTlink is 1900+ Kuma790 how do you get that speed with only 1.37V? no blue screen? argh mine at 3.3GHz need 1.4V and above if not i get blue screen.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

different boards have different ways to OC he's stable at 1.3 and yours is 1.4 we all differ..


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fluxmaden*


Weird my HTlink is 1900+ Kuma790 how do you get that speed with only 1.37V? no blue screen? argh mine at 3.3GHz need 1.4V and above if not i get blue screen.


It's not stable at 3.4Ghz, but I can boot and run progs.

With my mobo, my issue has been the fsb. Almost any raise above 200 makes the system unstable above 3.3Ghz, no matter how I set the voltages or ram timings.

For 3.4Ghz, I upped the cpu overvoltage to 0.050, the memory to 1.9, chipset to 1.3, and ht to 1.3

Have you upped your other voltages, not just cpu? I'm new to OCing, perhaps it's the cpu overvoltage that gets me through to windows?

BTW- Windows 7 Beta is turning out to be a great OCing OS.


----------



## fluxmaden

I never touch anything else all to auto except Multiplier, Vcore and FSB thats all i touched the rest are set to auto. is it ok with those? or should i touch some other stuffs?


----------



## The_Leetard179

Hey guys, I just got my 7750BE

Can you gives give me a step by step guide on how to update my bios









Thanks in advance


----------



## fluxmaden

wrong message sorry =P
can't delete this post.....


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fluxmaden*


I never touch anything else all to auto except Multiplier, Vcore and FSB thats all i touched the rest are set to auto. is it ok with those? or should i touch some other stuffs?


I'm too new to OCing to say, but would suggest if you raise your fsb, you may need to increase either your chipset and/or ht voltages as well.

I just tried 3.5Ghz, and had to reset cmos. Looks like my current rig is pretty maxed at 3.4Ghz. Running stable and cool enough at 3.2 to make me happy till my tax return gets here.


----------



## fluxmaden

Ah whats the outcome of not raising ht voltages? and increase chipset whats that? sorry new to OC too. =)

Really need someone to tell me which do i need to touch when Ocing. thanks kuma btw.


----------



## Kuma790

The setting names are different depending upon your mobo/bios. You should probably google yours to learn which setting does what. I started here: Basic Overclocking Guide, then read the various stickies, and have learned more than I can comprehend at the moment. Still experimenting.

Basically, anytime you increase a setting beyond a certain amount, it will need more power to run stable. So if you are increasing your fsb, you may need to increase your chipset voltage (sometimes under vdd, in my bios it says chipset (over?)voltage). Raising your fsb will also cause your memory to run faster, so it may need a bump up in voltage as well.

Keep in mind that temps rise faster with higher voltages. (at least in my limited experience)


----------



## fluxmaden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kuma790*


The setting names are different depending upon your mobo/bios. You should probably google yours to learn which setting does what. I started here: Basic Overclocking Guide, then read the various stickies, and have learned more than I can comprehend at the moment. Still experimenting.

Basically, anytime you increase a setting beyond a certain amount, it will need more power to run stable. So if you are increasing your fsb, you may need to increase your chipset voltage (sometimes under vdd, in my bios it says chipset (over?)voltage). Raising your fsb will also cause your memory to run faster, so it may need a bump up in voltage as well.

Keep in mind that temps rise faster with higher voltages. (at least in my limited experience)


Icic thanks alot. because i set it to auto, so i am not sure weather will it automatically set the right amount of voltage.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kuma790*


I'm too new to OCing to say, but would suggest if you raise your fsb, you may need to increase either your chipset and/or ht voltages as well.

I just tried 3.5Ghz, and had to reset cmos. Looks like my current rig is pretty maxed at 3.4Ghz. Running stable and cool enough at 3.2 to make me happy till my tax return gets here.


uve got the same board as me basically and i cant get to 3.5ghz no matter what i do either.. :\\


----------



## Kuma790

Can you post some detailed voltages? Perhaps a screenshot of CPU_HWmonitor or SpeedFan's Show The Magic tab?

These Biostar 790+750 boards seem to get very picky on settings once you push the fsb more than +20 or get the cpu speed to 3.2+, and the Kuma gets hotter under high loads almost exponentially.

I'm going to try with ACC disabled tomorrow, even though it has only helped so far.


----------



## The_Leetard179

Hey everyone!

Just installed my 7750 BE. I just got it to 3.2ghz with 1.5v

I just looked around in the charts and I should be able to get to at least 3.3ish with these volts so yeah. I'll post validation after this


----------



## Nenkitsune

god I love cold weather.
idling at 19c with 1.584v
so far the best i've done is 3.654ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=507367

trying to reach 3.7

edit







ff can't get more out of it...


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune* 
god I love cold weather.
idling at 19c with 1.584v
so far the best i've done is 3.654ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=507367

trying to reach 3.7

edit







ff can't get more out of it...

man can you take a picture of your mobo with cooler??i wanna see if it hits the 1st 2 ram slots on the mobo eyeing on cooler looks great performs well i wanna try 1 over the weekend..just need to know whether it hits anything on the ram slots..can you??


----------



## Nenkitsune

actually it doesn't.
I've got OCZ Platinum memory, and they just barely fit under my cooler, with maybe a few mm to spare. just don't expect to install them or remove them with the cooler on.

I don't have them sitting in the 1st two though because I was lazy when I thought I had a problem with my memory


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

mine's on my sig and the rams are tall..i fear that it might hit or make contact to my mems..oh crap..the heats getting in to me..lolz


----------



## judasdoh

ok ok ok

i got a new overclock voltage at 1.36

idles at...22c? i dont think thats right...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=507691


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *judasdoh*


ok ok ok

i got a new overclock voltage at 1.36

idles at...22c? i dont think thats right...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=507691


in my case it's right, I had an ambient of 10c lmao


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune* 
in my case it's right, I had an ambient of 10c lmao

Nice job man!!







: You have to add your name to the list:

http://www.ripping.org/database.php?occore=Kuma&oc=AMD

Looks like you're in 11th place with that and you beat Trip on out since he sold his system...









I'm still waiting on someone here to beat my clock!!


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

lucky you guys have SB750 with your boards isn't mine just an underdog since its just 780G with those clocks??..


----------



## zhikang

hi guys just joined the forum cos of this thread! =D hahaha anyway here's my pop

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=508526

Stock voltage @ 1.325V and using a Coolermaster V8 HSF. Initial try at OCing but shld be able to improve given more time. Yet to do a full stability test yet but initial results seem promising. Idling @ 24-26C with ambient being arnd 22-23C (yes the V8 is a helluva HSF).


----------



## 322badl

Just thought I would join in the fun as well.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=508614

Running at 1.47V.


----------



## Kuma790

Welcome to the club!

zhikang, please fill out your profile's system specs so we can see what you're working with.

322badl, nice OC, is that stable?


----------



## TripleC

will be updating in near future


----------



## hlw8888

hi guys, i am new to this club and hope u all can give me some guidances on how to overclock my X2 7750BE.

my aim is to do a slight overclock from 2.7Ghz to 3.0Ghz using stock heatsink fan. i have tried using AMD Overdrive to do overclocking, but failed to do so. i can only allowed to change 1 core multiplier (the other core multiplier option is grey out).

as for my bios, the only overclocking option is to change the bus speed (default speed = 200Mhz).

so shld i continue to try using AMD Overdrive or use bios to overclock?

thks in advance.









my system:









my system temp:


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hlw8888* 
hi guys, i am new to this club and hope u all can give me some guidances on how to overclock my X2 7750BE.

my aim is to do a slight overclock from 2.7Ghz to 3.0Ghz using stock heatsink fan. i have tried using AMD Overdrive to do overclocking, but failed to do so. i can only allowed to change 1 core multiplier (the other core multiplier option is grey out).

as for my bios, the only overclocking option is to change the bus speed (default speed = 200Mhz).

so shld i continue to try using AMD Overdrive or use bios to overclock?

thks in advance.









my system:









my system temp:









bios baby... u should be able to do 15x multi on 200 on stock volts, but maybe 1.325 in my case for 100% stable. no big temp increase and welcome to the forums!


----------



## 322badl

Kuma790, it is not able to go long in Prime, only a minute or so. The system, however, is surprisingly so much snappier in performance from my previous completely stable 3.3Ghz overclock. Temps are only up to 16 degrees, versus the prior 11.


----------



## hlw8888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bucdan*


bios baby... u should be able to do 15x multi on 200 on stock volts, but maybe 1.325 in my case for 100% stable. no big temp increase and welcome to the forums!


according to my bios, it seems that i can only change the cpu frequency (bus speed).


















so i change the cpu freq instead of the multiplier?


----------



## V12

3100Ghz, 15.5x 200, 1.41v, ACC=auto, 8GB DDR2-800 @ 4-4-4-18-2T, 2v, 9x200, A7DA-S, 790GX/SB750, Xigmatek S1284EE

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=509130

Please add me to your database - had OC'd to 3.4GHz via OVerdrive easily - I'm now overclocking gently after a mishap/miscalc w/ cpu : vCore set [email protected] 2v + ACC-auto in bios... for 90secs into Vista 64 OS...whole system shutdown - minor cardiac. I think it's OK.

Strange how the core temps are 14-15'C, from OCCT and OVERDRIVE and HWMonitor - weird - no, I'm not outside - room temp is about 72'F ~ 22'C ???


----------



## ssego

Here's my meager 3.28GHZ OC, using the stock sink from my old X2 4800 (the one with the heatpipes).









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=509247

I can't seem to get it to boot and run stable any higher than 3.3GHz and I can't figure out why. I've boosted Vcore and NB voltage to 1.5v. I've clocked everything down and tried getting over 3.3 with low multis and high FSB. I've clocked the RAM and HTT down too. No matter what I try this chip doesn't want to do anything about 3.3, and even that is flakey. With the Radeon HD 4850 OC'ed too this system is a speedy little bastard and the temps dont go above 47C so I won't complain too much. Not bad at all for a sub US$500 machine


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:


Originally Posted by *322badl* 
Temps are only up to 16 degrees, versus the prior 11.

Those must be idle temps, what kinda temps are you getting under load?

Sounds like you're cooler is doing the job! At those temps, I bet you could push voltage higher and get better results on Prime95.


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ssego* 
I can't seem to get it to boot and run stable any higher than 3.3GHz and I can't figure out why. I've boosted Vcore and NB voltage to 1.5v. I've clocked everything down and tried getting over 3.3 with low multis and high FSB. I've clocked the RAM and HTT down too. No matter what I try this chip doesn't want to do anything about 3.3, and even that is flakey. With the Radeon HD 4850 OC'ed too this system is a speedy little bastard and the temps dont go above 47C so I won't complain too much. Not bad at all for a sub US$500 machine









Are you sure your PSU is solid enough to support your system? Pushing all voltages and overclocking a 4850 as well may be too much for it. Try monitoring your voltages with something like speedfan or cpu_hwmonitor, I like the chart in sysfan.


----------



## el gappo

add me to the club http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=510355 put it together just now http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=510355 ran prime 95 until i got bored of the space heater i now have 58 full load 38 idle. not turned on the turbine yet tho


----------



## hlw8888

i tried to up my cpu frequency to 205Mhz yesterday, then cannot boot to bios. luckily i managed to boot back to bios after some clearing CMOS steps. really scare out of my wits. now i am scare to try overclocking again.

could it be due to my rams? i using kingston valueram ddr2 800mhz. if i rem clearly, the bios state that my ram is running at 200Mhz.







(correct me if i said wrongly)


----------



## mikeyk365

proud owner


----------



## el gappo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=510545 prowder owner lol update plese tripleccc


----------



## alwaysAMD

You guys need to get new coolers and crank up the voltage. Lets see some 3.4Ghz-3.5ghz overclocks.


----------



## G5Grillation

Okay, I once again tried to OC the CPU to 3.2 GHZ by changing the multiplier to 16. I changed nothing else but the voltage. After running Orthos for a minute, the computer will get a blue screen and crash. I tried four more times, increasing the voltage until I got up to 1.5 V. Every time the system would crash with a blue screen about a minute in to Orthos.

My temperatures are more than fine. I am using HD Monitor as well as Coretemp, both which report 16 on idle and often 24 on load. The highest my CPU has gotten was 31, and this was at 1.5 V full load.

Do you think that there is a problem with my parts?


----------



## Nenkitsune

I think there's a problem with the temperature reading you have.

don't go by the core temps. they're off by a bit (on mine it's exactly 10c lower)

the problem might be that you don't have ACC with that chipset, but I'm not totally sure.

my system only takes 1.44v to get 3.3ghz stable, and 1.41-1.42v to get 3.2ghz stable (and 3.3ghz is the voltage wall, to get 3.4ghz to even BOOT windows it takes 1.55v+


----------



## G5Grillation

Yes, that sounds accurate. I think that my temps are reading must be too low for what it actually is.

What is ACC? I'm not familiar with that term, though I think it's important to understand.

I also think it's strange that it requires so much voltage to push me up into Windows, even at 3.2.

Do you have any recommendations of action I can take?


----------



## judasdoh

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=510664

3.1 ghz









7 hours stable


----------



## mikeyk365

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD* 
You guys need to get new coolers and crank up the voltage. Lets see some 3.4Ghz-3.5ghz overclocks.









i can to get mine to 3.5ghz but windows only recognizes 3.1ghz. any ideas??


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G5Grillation* 
Okay, I once again tried to OC the CPU to 3.2 GHZ by changing the multiplier to 16. I changed nothing else but the voltage. After running Orthos for a minute, the computer will get a blue screen and crash. I tried four more times, increasing the voltage until I got up to 1.5 V. Every time the system would crash with a blue screen about a minute in to Orthos.

My temperatures are more than fine. I am using HD Monitor as well as Coretemp, both which report 16 on idle and often 24 on load. The highest my CPU has gotten was 31, and this was at 1.5 V full load.

Do you think that there is a problem with my parts?

Check your voltage and temp readings with whatever program you like, then restart and go into bios to check those readings and compare. Whichever program is closest to bios readings, stick with it. And be aware that it is very easy to slightly unseat the temp sensor under the cpu when installing your cpu+hsf.

Have you run memtest at stock settings, and then again at overclocked settings. If you get no errors at stock settings, and do get errors when OCing, you may need to loosen up your memory timings.

Have you bumped up other voltages, such as ram, NB (chipset), and HT? I needed bumps on all voltages to boot at 3.4, and smaller bumps to run stable at 3.2.


----------



## G5Grillation

That is good advice. I may have unseated the sensor a bit when I was installing my heatsink.

I did boost the voltages on my RAM, which actually helped a little. I have not boosted the other voltages. Would you have a recommendation with how I should proceed, without messing anything up?

I need to run my memtest. That is also good advice. I have never run that program before (this is my first attempt OCing).

If you could provide me with some advice on how to go about boosting the other voltages, I would greatly appreciate it. Then, I will try it, and report back to you.


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G5Grillation*


That is good advice. I may have unseated the sensor a bit when I was installing my heatsink.

I did boost the voltages on my RAM, which actually helped a little. I have not boosted the other voltages. Would you have a recommendation with how I should proceed, without messing anything up?

I need to run my memtest. That is also good advice. I have never run that program before (this is my first attempt OCing).

If you could provide me with some advice on how to go about boosting the other voltages, I would greatly appreciate it. Then, I will try it, and report back to you.


Read and re-read the stickies, I read them over and over, I'm still new too.









And hopefully someone with your board can help you in your bios, I'm not familiar with it.

In my board's bios, there is an overclocking section with a voltages sub section with settings for cpu over-voltage, ram over-voltage, chipset over-voltage, and ht over-voltage. There is a seperate section for the cpu's vcore voltage setting.

For 3.4Ghz bootable to Windows 7 Beta (not Prime95 stable), I used the following:
_CPU Multi :_ x17
_FSB :_ 200mhz
_HT :_ 1800mhz
_VCore :_ 1.376v
_Memory :_ 333mhz Auto timings (5-5-5-13-18-1t 3:5) 1.9v
_CPU Over-Voltage :_ 0.5v
_Chipset Over-Voltage :_ 1.3v
_HT Over-Voltage :_ 1.3v


Do not use these settings right away, even if you have the same setup as I do! Work your way up on step at a time. If you can boot into windows at a particular setting, but it isn't Prime95 or Orthos stable, first try adjusting memory settings, then try bumping up your voltages. Once you pass Prime95 for several hours or Orthos, then raise your multi or fsb and test again, bumping up various settings.

Once I get a good hsf, I'll try to get 3.4Ghz stable. Right now my temps are a bit too high for me to feel comfy going over 1.4v with the stock hsf.


----------



## el gappo

nice and stable at 3.1
http://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?image=31101dz0.png


----------



## TripleC

sorry guys, lately everything are jus crazy,

my timing and everyday schedule are just nuts, i will update this thread as soon as I get a better chance and not dead tired.


----------



## el gappo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=511084 3.208 still on stock volts


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=511084 3.208 still on stock volts


nice ;D i needed to bump my voltage to 1.408 to get 3.220 ghz stable


----------



## judasdoh

oh add me to list please









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=511089


----------



## V12

X2 7750 @ 3.1Ghz. 1.4v + ACC=auto
I have found my Ballistix 4x 2gb PC2-6400 CL4 @ 800 @ 4-4-4-18-2T, 2.15v work extremely well --- 4-4-4-15 seems slightly inferior. 2v insufficient.
Maybe with 4x 2gb, unganged = 4x 64-bit memory controller/channels for these orange sticks, at this LOW CL4 settings requires more voltage than stock + TRAS = 18. Good air cooling in my CM-690 case + 60A on a single 12v rail works well.

Vista Ult. 64 just flies - so pleased when it just snaps to it....Working on OC to 3.2~3.4 stable.

Finally, re-installed Vista 64 and my WEI =

CPU=5.7; RAM=5.9; GPU(b)=5.9; GPU(g)=5.9; HDD=5.4 === 5.4 base score. But this is just an opaque guide to Vista performance.


----------



## el gappo

could someone help with my ram timmings? there is a pic above that shows the speed but its 8800 ocz platinum ram. i dont have the option for 444 15 timings only 3 5 5 15 which is daft any ideas? im on 2.214 now i kept blue screening @ 207 fsb and it was gettin to hot to handle so just bumped the multi to 16 way cooler, trying prime now


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


could someone help with my ram timmings? there is a pic above that shows the speed but its 8800 ocz platinum ram. i dont have the option for 444 15 timings only 3 5 5 15 which is daft any ideas? im on 2.214 now i kept blue screening @ 207 fsb and it was gettin to hot to handle so just bumped the multi to 16 way cooler, trying prime now


You should be able to go to your bios and set dram to 4-4-4-15 but first boot windows and open cpu-z, go to SPD, which is memory speed, write down the JEDEC and EPP numbers it shows and the volts needed for each one then try setting one them in the bios. 
You can set it to whatever your sticks can handle just don't over volt it.

Or, go to google, look up OCZ platinum 8800 review, look at the settings that they use for overclocking that type of memory, this is the best way to find out how high they go @ what setting


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Now for my news, the 7750 and MB survived from my water spill!! She is back alive but with d-ice I can forget it, she hates being colder than -40c on the new mb...


----------



## el gappo

thans st. im not trying to hijack this thread only posting here because your systems are similar to mine . but look http://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?ima...smemoryyl9.png why is my memories max 400? is it the ratio? its changed itself to 16:6


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
thans st. im not trying to hijack this thread only posting here because your systems are similar to mine . but look http://img5.imageshack.us/my.php?ima...smemoryyl9.png why is my memories max 400? is it the ratio? its changed itself to 16:6

Give me your full specs on your sticks please so I can look them up for you, as far as cpu-z shows is that your sticks max at 400mhz (800mhz total) @ 1.8v.


----------



## el gappo

this is what its at right now http://img26.imageshack.us/my.php?im...ryspeedbv8.png and the specs OCZ 2GB Kit (2x1GB) DDR2 800MHz/PC2-6400 CL 4-4-4-15 PLATINUM XTC the timmings were at 55515 @1.8 but the freq was 500 there is no option for 444 in my bios some have a lowest of 5. really apreciate this


----------



## Kuma790

Your CPUZ reading shows your memory running at 1071.4mhz, since it's DDR2 you double the number.

I ordered PC8500 from newegg, received PC6400 (first mistake the egg ever made on my orders). I can overclock it to 1066 with looser timings so I didn't return it.

400 5-5-5-16-21-1t
533 5-7-7-21-28-2t
(above timings are auto after manually setting speed)

Most reviews on memory I've read say stick with the 800 and OC.


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:



Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker*


Now for my news, the 7750 and MB survived from my water spill!! She is back alive but with d-ice I can forget it, she hates being colder than -40c on the new mb...










Glad to hear she survived!

Can't wait to see you try a straight spray of freon next!


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kuma790*


Glad to hear she survived!

Can't wait to see you try a straight spray of freon next!










lolx..surely you'd kill her gently..even more..


----------



## The_Leetard179

can too much voltage cause instability?


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Leetard179* 
can too much voltage cause instability?

yes. I've actually found that if you use way too much voltage than you need, it causes instability, but usually in the form of high heat


----------



## wiccan_creed

Can I join in?
I just ordered one this afternoon along with a GA-MA790X-UD4. Will this board yield good results?


----------



## The_Leetard179

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiccan_creed* 
Can I join in?
I just ordered one this afternoon along with a GA-MA790X-UD4. Will this board yield good results?

Well the board does have the SB750. So along with a nice psu, it should overclock like a beast


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

nice mobo you got there..


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker* 
Thanks El! I had beat my record as soon as the mb got wet and crashed...Lol... 3.8ghz without a screen shot







right when I was about to take a pic it never came back on..

I hope you are right that it would still work. I'll end up giving it to the wifey but first she'll need a new mb for it since I blew the one she was going to get.

If it works you got a rep coming, if not, well i'll still give ya one for the reply..

thank for your help on the memory, although i still cant figure how it runs so high on 1.8. anyway did she pull through?


----------



## wiccan_creed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Leetard179* 
Well the board does have the SB750. So along with a nice psu, it should overclock like a beast

The only modular power supply my local shop had was a SILVERSTONE DECATHLON DA650.
I hope it's not junk. The pc shops here in Alaska suck, everything new is so 2 years ago.


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiccan_creed* 
The only modular power supply my local shop had was a SILVERSTONE DECATHLON DA650.
I hope it's not junk. The pc shops here in Alaska suck, everything new is so 2 years ago.

haha, no im pretty sure thats a great psu









(im no psu pro though)


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiccan_creed* 
Can I join in?
I just ordered one this afternoon along with a GA-MA790X-UD4. Will this board yield good results?

It's a great mb for the price, I love it!! After a few months the bios would be better than the ones out at the moment. The only thing that I don't like about it is that Everest reads the cpu temps wrong. But that can be fixed with an update.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker*


It's a great mb for the price, I love it!! After a few months the bios would be better than the ones out at the moment. The only thing that I don't like about it is that Everest reads the cpu temps wrong. But that can be fixed with an update.










what do you mean man??the F7 bios is crap??was about to buy later but i saw your post and was having 2nd thoughts..


----------



## oulzac

Im stuck at 3.25 due to my cheap MOBO, but it will have to do for now.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=512070


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


what do you mean man??the F7 bios is crap??was about to buy later but i saw your post and was having 2nd thoughts..


F7 Bios??? Where you see that







I only have F2 which is the only one this mb uses for PH2's and the website shows..

It's only crap to me cause there is no option for ACC. and other voltage tweaks like on my Biostar mb. Some OC/temp/stable test programs I have don't even know what this mb is. Until then, have to wait for some updates..


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker*


F7 Bios??? Where you see that







I only have F2 which is the only one this mb uses for PH2's and the website shows..

It's only crap to me cause there is no option for ACC. and other voltage tweaks like on my Biostar mb. Some OC/temp/stable test programs I have don't even know what this mb is. Until then, have to wait for some updates..










ohh i see..btw man do i need yo have running water while doing my lapping??i'm gonna lap my TUR90i and see how things go down to boil..on other sites i saw lapping can be done without water..on some they with water..

going back..m3A78 is a nice board..add some voltages i mean the scary ones..


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


ohh i see..btw man do i need yo have running water while doing my lapping??i'm gonna lap my TUR90i and see how things go down to boil..on other sites i saw lapping can be done without water..on some they with water..

going back..m3A78 is a nice board..add some voltages i mean the scary ones..


you don't need running water, but it DOES help to have wet/dry sandpaper and to have a mixture of water with a drop of dish soap mixed in, then soak the sandpaper in it for a while, then pat out the extra water (so the paper is damp, but not soaked) when you do your lapping. I wish I had done this when I did my lap job on my old s754.

I did it dry though with no problems at all. just make sure you don't let the sandpaper clog (clean off the particles that build up or else it starts scratching bad)


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


ohh i see..btw man do i need yo have running water while doing my lapping??i'm gonna lap my TUR90i and see how things go down to boil..on other sites i saw lapping can be done without water..on some they with water..

going back..m3A78 is a nice board..add some voltages i mean the scary ones..



I wish i've bought that Foxconn mb you have


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker*


I wish i've bought that Foxconn mb you have










man i never regretted this board..it gets the hell out of the 7750BE and the Phenom2..19,117k on 3dmark06 with the 3870OC's, while the 7750BE 15,603k on 3dmark06 with the same cards..

so i will really need water and soap in any case wll buy the sandpaper later..hope this gives me good results..


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*


you don't need running water, but it DOES help to have wet/dry sandpaper and to have a mixture of water with a drop of dish soap mixed in, then soak the sandpaper in it for a while, then pat out the extra water (so the paper is damp, but not soaked) when you do your lapping. I wish I had done this when I did my lap job on my old s754.

I did it dry though with no problems at all. just make sure you don't let the sandpaper clog (clean off the particles that build up or else it starts scratching bad)


hmmm thanks man..i was confused on how to do it the proper way..some say dry some say need some water so that it wouldn't take too much material off..


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

@stl and nenkitsuke
man can i have your opinion regarding issues of acceptance regarding AMD processors over your country??here in the philippines AMD has been subject to "great criticism" and even more discrimination on forum threads here..i hate it when they bash AMD so much..1 time i posted the 19k 3dmark score all intel users got bitter coz their Q6600 and 4870's can't reach the same score..i hate the feeling that they throw at us in here..i know for sure AMD did something that end users all over the world benefited upon..and its not a bad thing at all its a part of moving forward..


----------



## Nenkitsune

that's how it is all over the world at this point. several years back it wouldn't be like that (no, wait, it still would, but with the intel guys laughing that our amd chips don't clock as high as theirs, even though amd chips would kick their ass all day in every test)


----------



## The_Leetard179

Guys, atm im running at non SB750 board and a crappy psu.

If i upgrade to a 750TX and a ga-ma 790xud4

How much more mhz will i get?

Because atm I can't really stabilise 3.2 I'm stuck at 3.1 =/


----------



## el gappo

any possibility of getting a list going for stable overclocks?


----------



## Toot the Bagal

Hi, just wanted to update my details, no longer using the Abit AN52V motherboard, went with the asus m2n-sli deluxe.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=512260

cpu voltage 1.3875.


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


@stl and nenkitsuke
man can i have your opinion regarding issues of acceptance regarding AMD processors over your country??here in the philippines AMD has been subject to "great criticism" and even more discrimination on forum threads here..i hate it when they bash AMD so much..1 time i posted the 19k 3dmark score all intel users got bitter coz their Q6600 and 4870's can't reach the same score..i hate the feeling that they throw at us in here..i know for sure AMD did something that end users all over the world benefited upon..and its not a bad thing at all its a part of moving forward..










People around the world will always bash if one thinks a product is better than the other, you already know what I think









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*


that's how it is all over the world at this point. several years back it wouldn't be like that (no, wait, it still would, but with the intel guys laughing that our amd chips don't clock as high as theirs, even though amd chips would kick their ass all day in every test)


Yep, It's never going to stop until AMD and Intel merge.. (which is never going to happen since intel is too greedy)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Leetard179*


Guys, atm im running at non SB750 board and a crappy psu.

If i upgrade to a 750TX and a ga-ma 790xud4

How much more mhz will i get?

Because atm I can't really stabilise 3.2 I'm stuck at 3.1 =/


3.3-3.5 stable.. with ACC..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


any possibility of getting a list going for stable overclocks?


I was thinking about making a list for stable clocks since Trip is slacking alot...









I'll see if I can make it can happen, just got to get a list made for you stable guys.


----------



## aggiebroz

Here are the results for my 7750, been running at these speeds for a month now.

mobo is a MSI K9A2 CF with 790X and SB600
cooler is Zalman 9700
cpu: 3200 MHz 200x16 at 1.4V
NB: 2000 MHz
HT: 1800 MHz
RAM: Corsair 4GB and Patriot 2GB at 800 MHz 4-4-4-12 at 2.2V










Would like to go higher but this is one of the early AM2+ boards that fries with CPU over 100W or so and I am probably already pushing it at 1.4V.


----------



## zhikang

Hi guys. I'm back with more tweaking. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=512823

as u can see my RAM timings are ****. I'm actually running Kingston HyperX PC2-8500 RAMs but they are only registering as PC-6400!?!?! Any idea why? My timings are set to Auto in BIOS and damn they give me this ****. =P Apparently my rams are rated to run @ 1066Mhz (533) @ 5-5-5-15


----------



## judasdoh

7750*BE* Club

for your sig?


----------



## Livinstrong

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aggiebroz*


Here are the results for my 7750, been running at these speeds for a month now.

mobo is a MSI K9A2 CF with 790X and SB600
cooler is Zalman 9700
cpu: 3200 MHz 200x16 at 1.4V
NB: 2000 MHz
HT: 1800 MHz
RAM: Corsair 4GB and Patriot 2GB at 800 MHz 4-4-4-12 at 2.2V










Would like to go higher but this is one of the early AM2+ boards that fries with CPU over 100W or so and I am probably already pushing it at 1.4V.


Now that is just messed up. I have the same motherboard and I am running with the same settings!! Hove you been able to get past 3.2GHz? ...I can't









Here is my overclock, 11 hours stable CPU-Z screen shot below


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Trip, I see you in here ***? I'm gonna help you out here by opening a 7750 Real Stable Club so you can chill for a minute. Are you using M$ Excel or something?


----------



## Nyroc

So I'm new to most of this, lookin for some help plz. Recently built a new system and am running the following:

AMD Athlon X2 7750 BE oc'd @ 3.2Ghz(16x200) @1.4v
MSI K9N2 Sli Platinum motherboard
Kingston Hyper-x KHX8500D2T1K2/4G running @ 1066Mhz and
5-5-5-15 timing @ 2.2v
Kingwin 700 watt PSU
Asus Silent Knight LE CPU cooler (Air)
XFX Geforce 9400 512mb video card

So my questions are,
I'm running Windows XP Professional and every time I successfully oc to 3.3Ghz or higher in the BIOS, Windows seems to crash eventually. I've tried multiple voltages with my CPU, NB, Hyper-Transport, etc. but it still crashes after a while in XP. Is this an issue with XP or with my voltage settings. Could some1 please post their settings for all voltages in the bios who has a good oc of 3.4 or so? also, i have an older hard drive (not sure of make tho), is that limiting me> I recently purchased a new 500G 32mb hard drive by seagate. 
Any way sorry for the long post and thank you in advance for any advice/help.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=513083 "still wavers a little with voltaegs and speeds, maybe ill go to 1.425v on cpu"








Avid AMD fan, I'll always buy AMD from now on!!!


----------



## STL_OverClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nyroc*


So I'm new to most of this, lookin for some help plz. Recently built a new system and am running the following:

AMD Athlon X2 7750 BE oc'd @ 3.2Ghz(16x200) @1.4v
MSI K9N2 Sli Platinum motherboard
Kingston Hyper-x KHX8500D2T1K2/4G running @ 1066Mhz and
5-5-5-15 timing @ 2.2v
Kingwin 700 watt PSU
Asus Silent Knight LE CPU cooler (Air)
XFX Geforce 9400 512mb video card

So my questions are,
I'm running Windows XP Professional and every time I successfully oc to 3.3Ghz or higher in the BIOS, Windows seems to crash eventually. I've tried multiple voltages with my CPU, NB, Hyper-Transport, etc. but it still crashes after a while in XP. Is this an issue with XP or with my voltage settings. Could some1 please post their settings for all voltages in the bios who has a good oc of 3.4 or so? also, i have an older hard drive (not sure of make tho), is that limiting me> I recently purchased a new 500G 32mb hard drive by seagate. 
Any way sorry for the long post and thank you in advance for any advice/help.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=513083 "still wavers a little with voltaegs and speeds, maybe ill go to 1.425v on cpu"








Avid AMD fan, I'll always buy AMD from now on!!!


You need to fill out your system, please!! Go to the top and select Quick Links...
Edit: Nvm, I see what you have. Do you have ACC on that board? If so turn it on to Auto, 1.45v-1.50v should get you there. What temps do you have?


----------



## Livinstrong

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nyroc*


So I'm new to most of this, lookin for some help plz. Recently built a new system and am running the following:

AMD Athlon X2 7750 BE oc'd @ 3.2Ghz(16x200) @1.4v
MSI K9N2 Sli Platinum motherboard
Kingston Hyper-x KHX8500D2T1K2/4G running @ 1066Mhz and
5-5-5-15 timing @ 2.2v
Kingwin 700 watt PSU
Asus Silent Knight LE CPU cooler (Air)
XFX Geforce 9400 512mb video card

So my questions are,
I'm running Windows XP Professional and every time I successfully oc to 3.3Ghz or higher in the BIOS, Windows seems to crash eventually. I've tried multiple voltages with my CPU, NB, Hyper-Transport, etc. but it still crashes after a while in XP. Is this an issue with XP or with my voltage settings. Could some1 please post their settings for all voltages in the bios who has a good oc of 3.4 or so? also, i have an older hard drive (not sure of make tho), is that limiting me> I recently purchased a new 500G 32mb hard drive by seagate. 
Any way sorry for the long post and thank you in advance for any advice/help.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=513083 "still wavers a little with voltaegs and speeds, maybe ill go to 1.425v on cpu"








Avid AMD fan, I'll always buy AMD from now on!!!


I'm having the same problem with my chip. Both of us have motherboards with the SB600 chip on them. I think that is what the problem is.


----------



## TripleC

first of all, sorry to Nyroc, u posted just when i finished updating and uploaded to the photobucket.

I like to ask if anyone like to take over the thread, i got so busy almost don't have time to update it.

unless if ya'll don't mind a slower update like last couple of weeks, i dont' mind keep doing it

otherwise let me know if u interested. (PM me)

thread updated.


----------



## STL_OverClocker

http://www.overclock.net/group.php?groupid=199

The 'Real' AMD 7750 B.E. CLUB.. Coming Soon







I will go through and make it for stable or not stable clocks and will fill out all the info from this club to help out Trip.

Edit: For those of you who are in this club, come join on in!!!
We can use this as the "info" thread and use to other for members clocks only. So if you want to ask questions or show your clocks just post them here. Thanks, ....STL....


----------



## TripleC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *STL_OverClocker*


http://www.overclock.net/group.php?groupid=199

The 'Real' AMD 7750 B.E. CLUB.. Coming Soon







I will go through and make it for stable or not stable clocks and will fill out all the info from this club to help out Trip.


sounds good bro.


----------



## aggiebroz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Livinstrong*


Now that is just messed up. I have the same motherboard and I am running with the same settings!! Hove you been able to get past 3.2GHz? ...I can't









Here is my overclock, 11 hours stable CPU-Z screen shot below


No, I have not been able to get past 3.2Ghz, I am at 3,2Ghz just with less voltage than you. I think I ran for 8 hours prime. I tried 3.3 at this same voltage and it only lasted 10 min or so prime. Not sure if I should try pushing 1.45V with this board long term, although that is what I used for my 5000BE but it was a 65W TDP.

Anyways, what kind of cpu cooler do you have and does it also provide some cooling for the board(MOSFETS). I have a Zalman 9700 with auto fan control that usually has it at about 2300-2600rpm at full load(max is 2800rpm). MY cpu temp is reported(with speedfan) as 49C max and the core temp is 36C max.

Also I have a small fan blowing on the back of the mobo which will keep the MOSFETS cooler since they cool through the pcb. This could be giving me more stable power. Also I have a decent 600W PSU.

Oh in case you hadn't noticed, when a K10 cpu is in this board(K9A2-CF), the BIOS option "HT link multi" actually corresponds to the NB on the cpu. But when my K8 was in there it actually corresponded to HT. Now with the K10 there is no way to change HT link in BIOS.


----------



## Kuma790

Even with the 790GX/750 I still am having trouble getting past 3.2 stable. I can boot to 3.4, but will either get rounding errors in the first P95 test, or BSOD within 15 min of P95. I'm new to OCing, so others can probably get better results than I have.

Another note, I can only get to boot to Windows 7 Beta at 3.4 if I only use the multi. Any raise in the FSB gives me serious issues past 3.2, usually BSOD.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kuma790*


Even with the 790GX/750 I still am having trouble getting past 3.2 stable. I can boot to 3.4, but will either get rounding errors in the first P95 test, or BSOD within 15 min of P95. I'm new to OCing, so others can probably get better results than I.

Another note, I can only get to boot to Windows 7 Beta at 3.4 if I only use the multi. Any raise in the FSB gives me serious issues past 3.2, usually BSOD.


You need to up your voltage if you expect an overclock of more than 3.00 ghz (in my experiences). I turned on ACC and was able to get to 3.2ghz with around 1.35v or so. After that, the voltage tends to be more and more and more.


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
You need to up your voltage if you expect an overclock of more than 3.00 ghz (in my experiences). I turned on ACC and was able to get to 3.2ghz with around 1.35v or so. After that, the voltage tends to be more and more and more.

I've been running 3.2 stable at 1.3v for awhile now (see sig). Chipset and HT set to 1.3v, mem 1.9v.

I'm still waiting to get a good hsf, helping out bro who's laid off, so extra money is scarce this month. I've pushed it up to 1.4v, but then the temp starts to scare me, 58C loaded.

My main issue has been with trying to up the fsb. No matter what multi and mem settings I use, I lose stability quickly over 210. Should I lower the ht? I thought this board could handle 2000 ht easily.


----------



## richierich1212

Kuma790, your ram doesn't need 2.0v?


----------



## Kuma790

No, it's PC-6400 rated at 1.8v 400 5-5-5-16-21-2t, and I've never pushed it above 1.9v, and still get stable results at 533 5-7-7-21-28-2t. Of course I lower it to 400 and set timings to auto when OCing higher than 3.2Ghz.

Do you think I should bump up the mem voltage a bit? If so, do I leave the sideport set to follow memory voltage, or set it back to auto?


----------



## richierich1212

Well 1.9v is good since its rated @ 1.8v. Do you have to have your HT set at 1.3v? How about 1.2v?


----------



## Nenkitsune

These chips seem to have a HEAVY wall past 3.3ghz 3.2-3.3 you can use about 1.4v, which is still low, but on my system, to boot at 3.4ghz it takes 1.52v+ (usually 1.55v but I've booted with lower volts and lower temps) and past 3.4ghz it takes massive amounts of voltage. I'd say it's safe to say that these chips will run around 3.2-3.3ghz if you have good air.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

count me in!!!


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richierich1212* 
Well 1.9v is good since its rated @ 1.8v. Do you have to have your HT set at 1.3v? How about 1.2v?

I can keep the HT voltage at 1.2, but OCing the graphics core over 800 (I'm using IGFX) takes 1.3 on the chipset to keep the radeon drivers from crashing and restarting.

On a sidenote, one of my disabled cores reads 0Ghz, the other reads 7070306753281Ghz. I realize this is just a bad reading, but it makes me wonder if there is some power drain to one of the disabled cores.


----------



## alwaysAMD

Stable enough?


----------



## Wolfairious

Is it feasable to get 3.2ghz by just changing the multiplier to x16. I did this last night and everything seemed fine. Ran WoW and City of Heroes. Did not bench test with Ortho but CPU-Z showed 3200.4. Will work on testing stability when I get home but all I changed was the Multi and got 3200 easy.


----------



## G5Grillation

I am having some real problems overclocking my CPU. I can't seem to get it to run stable above 3.1 GHZ no matter what I do. I'd like to hit 3.2 GHZ if I can. Do you guys see any problems with my hardware listed in my sig? Perhaps my mobo is cheap and is inhibiting anything past 3.1?

Also, I just went from Windows XP to Vista 64, and now I can't run stable unless I downclock the processor to 3.0 GHZ.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## oulzac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G5Grillation*


I am having some real problems overclocking my CPU. I can't seem to get it to run stable above 3.1 GHZ no matter what I do. I'd like to hit 3.2 GHZ if I can. Do you guys see any problems with my hardware listed in my sig? Perhaps my mobo is cheap and is inhibiting anything past 3.1?

Also, I just went from Windows XP to Vista 64, and now I can't run stable unless I downclock the processor to 3.0 GHZ.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


What are you using for multiplier, voltage and bus?

I have mine currently set at 15.5, 1.5 and 217 and I am getting it stable at 3.25, but anything over this and its very unstable.


----------



## alwaysAMD

Use a lower multiplier and higher fsb.


----------



## G5Grillation

Right now, I am at 3.00 GHZ (15 x 200).

Admittedly, this is my first processor I've overclocked, but I have done extensive readings on guides, some posted on this site.

Right now, I am just using the multiplier, but I tried raising the FSB with the multiplier, and I cannot run anything stable beyond 204 FSB. I am unsure why exactly. I've tried raising the voltage on my RAM and my HT, as well as the V.Core. In order to run somewhat stably at 204 FSB x 15.5 multiplier, I had to raise the V.Core to 1.5, which seemed a little high.

Do I need to tweak the RAM as I up the FSB? That is where I have been confused in my reading on overclocking so far.


----------



## G5Grillation

I just tried raising the FSB to 204, with the multi at 15.5, and am getting BSODs. Right now I am at 15.5 x 200 with the V.Core raised to 1.425. My temp on idle is 39 degrees.

On Windows XP, I could have at least started Windows at 15.5 x 204, but Vista seems to be less stable for the overclock for some reason. Perhaps because it uses more CPU power, or allows more RAM usage?

Also, should I be raising the Northbridge and Southbridge values in my bios?

Thank you very much in advance.

Update: I just tried OCing with just the multi raised to 15.5, tested in Orthos, and the system crashed before two minutes passed. This is when the V.Core was raised to 1.425. My temps were reaching 50 celsius on full load.

I am not sure how to post a screenshot of My CPUID Hardware Monitor, but I am concerned about some of the numbers there and would appreciate any insight into what some of them mean.

At idle, my relevant numbers are:

Temperatures:

TMPIN0 26 C
TMPIN1 38 C
TMPIN2 79 C

AMD Athlon 7750

Temperatures:
Core 0 18 C
Core 1 18 C

My first question is, what part of my system does the 79 C TMPIN2 refer to, because that seems very hot. M

My second question is, should I be reading the Temperatures of the Cores (at 18 C) or should I be reading TMPIN1 (at38 C). When I go to BIOS, it says my CPU temp reads 39 degrees on idle, nowhere near 18 C, the temp. of the cores.

Any insight would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Flame17

Mayby it's the AMD 770 chipset, i have also problems above 3150 mhz.

Only thing with the board i have is the CPU support up to 140W.

Waiting for the Phenom II and a lower price.

In the mean time, i also want to OC my Kuma around 3.2ghz


----------



## 0929

hello kinda new here..but i know kairi =p









Cooler Master Hyper TX2









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514137


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

hehehe nice one bro..







welcome to the club..


----------



## 0929

thanks man! =p


----------



## Glyphor

Hey guys might has well post it.







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=513951


----------



## G5Grillation

I envy all of you who can get your Kuma to 3.2


----------



## mikeyk365

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514245

1.475v
runnin idol at 51c with my cooler

Still goin!


----------



## mikeyk365

1.55v

48c idol
gonna let it burn in a lil bit.. but im happy!! need a bigger cooler.. thats the problem.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514264


----------



## 0929

hey guys..im wondering why cpu-z doesnt display my video card after validation? anyone? thanks in advance ^^,


----------



## mikeyk365

what card you got?


----------



## 0929

MSI 4830 512Mb..


----------



## mikeyk365

it might be your card... i heard of some ppl havin that same problem. you runnin version 1.50 cpuz??


----------



## 0929

i see..ty..
yeah im using 1.50 bro.


----------



## judasdoh

oh my voltage is at 1.41 so you dont need to put inp


----------



## alwaysAMD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeyk365*


1.55v

48c idol
gonna let it burn in a lil bit.. but im happy!! need a bigger cooler.. thats the problem.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514264



I'd invest in a new cooler, you're idle temp is my load.


----------



## Dwarlor

NIce to read what all you guys (and girls) get on their 7750!
New here, but got my Proc up nicely on just 1,33 V, but still trying to get past the 3.5 GHz..







. No one fried theirs yet?
To what Vcore can I go up to?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514621


----------



## Kuma790

Welcome, nice OC!

People have pushed them above 1.4v easily, even on stock air, higher in a few cases. The needed voltage seems to vary greatly board to board, yours sounds like it is one of the efficient ones. For most, once you go past 3.2Ghz, the Kuma starts to suck up voltage faster and faster.

BTW-plz add your system specs in the UserCP so we can see what your working with.


----------



## alwaysAMD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dwarlor* 
NIce to read what all you guys (and girls) get on their 7750!
New here, but got my Proc up nicely on just 1,33 V, but still trying to get past the 3.5 GHz..







. No one fried theirs yet?
To what Vcore can I go up to?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514621


Lets see some prime or orthos screenshots.


----------



## Dwarlor

Only tried Prime so far when it was at 3364 MHz with 1.33 V ...







Stable though, at least for 2 hours...
Will try soon at higher speed with Prime! (If it works I'll post some screenshots














)

@ Kuma790: added some system specs.


----------



## Malth

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514690

1.48V
MSI K9A2 Neo-F
stock cooling (w/ AS5)
~58C under load
~39C idle


----------



## alwaysAMD

malth that is way too much voltage. i use 1.47v for 3.4ghz


----------



## JDMB20TDA

replaced my 7750 and got another (mine wasnt oc'ing well and was running a few degrees hotter than most.) and so far im at
200 X 15.5 3100 mhz
45c load
33c idle
1.31v
still hot....


----------



## Malth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD*


malth that is way too much voltage. i use 1.47v for 3.4ghz


it's not stable at lower voltages


----------



## mikeyk365

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD*


I'd invest in a new cooler, you're idle temp is my load.










actually i just took off the side cover to my tower and its now runnin at 31c idol and about 40c at load.. money saver till i go liquid.


----------



## mikeyk365

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Malth*


it's not stable at lower voltages


try to underclock your RAM and play around with your ACC. i can run that frequency at stock voltage, 1.275v. last night i got 3.336GhZ at 1.387v stable.


----------



## JDMB20TDA

when you say stable what are you guys generally running?
because yesterday I got 3.2ghz stable and after 16 hours of Orthos it crashed, and last night I was able to get 3.3ghz @ 1.46v stable and at 8.5hrs Orthos it was fine, shortly after it crashed/rebooted.
Just curious would these be considered stable enough for most people?
and what could I do to prevent the crash when Im taking screen shots of the Oc'?
at this voltage im about ~53c load


----------



## Kuma790

You can't pause a crash to take a screen shot, but you can use monitoring software to log readings every couple of seconds. You may be maxing out your psu (as I am currently), your build overclocked will take most of what your psu has to offer.

Stable is a relative term.

To the hardcore, it may mean a minimum 24hour run on Prime95 or Orthos. However, you may never intend to leave your system running 24/7, so a shorter run may be fine for your needs.

For most, an overnight (10 hours) run of Prime95 or Orthos is a good indication of a stable overclock. Few people ever max out their computer all day long, so this meets most people's needs.

While attempting a max overclock, being able to boot into your OS and run SuperPI to at least 1 million digits shows you are on the right track towards stability, and some postings will call this stable.

Stable is relative to the poster and the situation.


----------



## JDMB20TDA

I pm'd you to keep the thread less cluttered.
But yea I was just curious as to if it were to run for that long then freeze up should that be something I need to be worried about?
I really only bought it to overclock and play games with.


----------



## Malth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMB20TDA*


when you say stable what are you guys generally running?
because yesterday I got 3.2ghz stable and after 16 hours of Orthos it crashed, and last night I was able to get 3.3ghz @ 1.46v stable and at 8.5hrs Orthos it was fine, shortly after it crashed/rebooted.
Just curious would these be considered stable enough for most people?
and what could I do to prevent the crash when Im taking screen shots of the Oc'?
at this voltage im about ~53c load


I would say it depends on what you're doing with your computer. The biggest stress to my PC is maybe playing games for 2-3 hours at a time max, so if I can stress my PC for a longer period of time than that without it crashing, then, for all intents and purposes, I would consider it stable.

My PC will never do anything for 24 hours, so making sure it can be at 100% for that long is a bit irrelevant for me.


----------



## el gappo

im having some trouble with mine now. 3.214 stable but i cant get higher, just bluescreen with a voltage over 1.45 real wierd, got 3.31 briefly and a more promising 3.280 until it crashed on the last 3dmark test, im gona have to up the nv voltage arnt i


----------



## termin8tor

I'm having an unusual problem with my own system. I can get my system to run stable and pass orthos tests for hours upon hours.

I have it set so that the Multiplier is 17x and the FSB is 200MHz

The problem lies in that if I run a video game such as Fallout 3, it runs in a choppy manner. It's weird because at stock speed (2700MHz 13.5x200 1.38Vcore) fallout 3 functions extremely smoothly. Any suggestions?

I've tried taking the multiplier up by only a half 14x to boost it up to 2800MHz and fallout performs horribly like that aswell.


----------



## oulzac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *termin8tor*


I'm having an unusual problem with my own system. I can get my system to run stable and pass orthos tests for hours upon hours.

I have it set so that the Multiplier is 17x and the FSB is 200MHz

The problem lies in that if I run a video game such as Fallout 3, it runs in a choppy manner. It's weird because at stock speed (2700MHz 13.5x200 1.38Vcore) fallout 3 functions extremely smoothly. Any suggestions?

I've tried taking the multiplier up by only a half 14x to boost it up to 2800MHz and fallout performs horribly like that aswell.


Sounds more like a Vista or video options (driver or setting) issues, than a cpu issue. It could be your HTS/F is not on properly or there is not a good contact with your paste between the cpu and HTS, causing a heat issue?

Have you checked your temps when not running at stock?


----------



## Templar848

I have never been able to get Orthos or Prime stable at anything over 3.21 ghz, and that requires 1.45 volts to be stable in an Orthos test overnight. Any less voltage and I get a rounding errors within an hour or two. I have managed to boot up to 3.3 at anywhere from 1.475 to 1.55 and can run Super Pi up to the 1M digit calculation with no problems, but Orthos fails due to a rounding error immediately below 1.5 volts, and generally fails within 2 minutes from 1.5 to 1.55. The system will not even completely boot into Vista above 1.55. I was able to get 3.26 stable at 1.55 volts for over an hour, but I felt like the voltage led to temperatures that were a bit higher than I wanted to run on a 24/7 basis.

All that being said, my temps are great. Temps at 3.2 ghz, with my fan at 60% at the 6 hour mark of Orthos were only 46c and never went above 47c the entire overnight run. During the 3.26 run, they seemed to hover at 48c most of the time and peaked at 50c. This was with the fan at 100%.

I have tried running my ram at 800 mhz, lowering the multiplier and raising the FSB. I have tried various voltage settings for the Processor-NB, NB and SB as well as various voltages for the ram. Granted, most of this has been fairly tedious work as I am still new to this, and most of what I have learned I learned from this site. Still, I feel like there is something I am missing, that I cannot gain stability. And that is seems to require much more voltage to achieve stability at given speeds with my system than with comparable systems in this thread. I have run the ram through the Vista included Memory tester as I cannot seem to get Memtest86 to work with Vista 64. The ram did pass the Vista test with no problems.

So, at this point I am sitting at 3.21 24/7 stable at 1.45 volts.


----------



## termin8tor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oulzac*


Sounds more like a Vista or video options (driver or setting) issues, than a cpu issue. It could be your HTS/F is not on properly or there is not a good contact with your paste between the cpu and HTS, causing a heat issue?

Have you checked your temps when not running at stock?


Yeah, when I'm running at stock the difference isn't even 4c. Stock speeds at idle are 24c (tested in speedfan and HWMonitor both give the same readings on both cores of the cpu) and the heatsink is sitting flush, also thermal grease is applied properly. It's just weird.


----------



## oulzac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *termin8tor*


Yeah, when I'm running at stock the difference isn't even 4c. Stock speeds at idle are 24c (tested in speedfan and HWMonitor both give the same readings on both cores of the cpu) and the heatsink is sitting flush, also thermal grease is applied properly. It's just weird.


Have you ran orthos or prime to test the stability?


----------



## termin8tor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oulzac*


Have you ran orthos or prime to test the stability?


Yep, that's why I'm perplexed about the issue it doesn't make that much sense to me. I can run 3dmark tests through to the end without a hiccup. Orthos tests will stay stable for 8+ hours without any errors so I'm a bit confused.

I'm going to attempt putting the voltage up on the pci-express port to see if that helps at all.


----------



## oulzac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *termin8tor*


Yep, that's why I'm perplexed about the issue it doesn't make that much sense to me. I can run 3dmark tests through to the end without a hiccup. Orthos tests will stay stable for 8+ hours without any errors so I'm a bit confused.

I'm going to attempt putting the voltage up on the pci-express port to see if that helps at all.


I would try other games first.
It may be an issue with Fallout 3.


----------



## termin8tor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oulzac*


I would try other games first.
It may be an issue with Fallout 3.


Well I thought about that. Except if I drop the cpu to stock speeds fallout runs perfectly. I'm going through the motions of changing the multiplier 1x at a time, and monitoring 3dmark scores to see if they get better or worse. Then I'll be able to see if it's affecting all 3d apps or just Fallout.

Schoolboy error on my part. I was watching the temperatures of each individual core and taking just one as the overall cpu temperature. I didn't realise the temperature is both cores at the same time. Under load I'm running at 50C


----------



## Nenkitsune

core temp readings on these chips is about 10c lower than actual temps from what I've seen.


----------



## Kuma790

There are so many people having trouble getting the Kuma past 3.2Ghz stable that I've come to call it the wall. Many can boot at higher speeds (I can get above 3.4), but it seems stability is a major issue anywhere 3.3 and above for the majority.

For my system, 3.2 is stable all day at low voltages with the memory, sideport memory, and igpu overclocked as well. Boost it up to 3.3 with any combination of multi and fsb, and I start to get rounding errors and the WEI causes my video driver to crash and restart. At 3.4, I can open most everyday programs, but all stress progs cause bsod, haven't tried any games.

Perhaps some of you guys who do have a 3.3Ghz+ stable setup can share some insight?


----------



## Nenkitsune

yeah, I run 3.3ghz stable with 1.42-1.44v (i think 1.44v was the absolute stable, but it runs fine at 1.42)
hell there was no problem with it either. I overclocked my NB up to 2.4ghz (but I think 2.2ghz runs a bit more stable) and my memory at their rated timings at ddr2-1066

getting PAST 3.3ghz hahaha...it takes on a normal day 1.55v to boot at 3.4ghz
if it's cold enough, i've gotten it to boot at 1.48v

the system will POST all the way up to 3.6ghz too (accidentally set the multiplier too high)


----------



## oulzac

I can get into windows with it at 3.6, but about 10 seconds after windows loads, it reboots itself. Its a great little chip, its just not a good one for OC'ing.


----------



## termin8tor

Well I've discovered my problem. Or at least I think so. The overclock is perfectly fine. My processor is automatically being scaled back on multiplier. I thought that with cool n quiet disabled this wouldn't happen. Does anyone have any idea of a setting in the bios I may have missed that would do this? I've noticed it scales back when it's under Full Load which I find really odd.


----------



## 0929

new board ^_^
















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=516557
shoutout to my boy kairi..ima get your 3.6 nyahaha


----------



## judasdoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oulzac*


I can get into windows with it at 3.6, but about 10 seconds after windows loads, it reboots itself. Its a great little chip, its just not a good one for OC'ing.


whoa, what voltage are you at?

3.2 is the average overclock ive seen around here.


----------



## 0929

personal best haha i need a new cooler lol

















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=517076


----------



## alwaysAMD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kuma790*


There are so many people having trouble getting the Kuma past 3.2Ghz stable that I've come to call it the wall. Many can boot at higher speeds (I can get above 3.4), but it seems stability is a major issue anywhere 3.3 and above for the majority.

For my system, 3.2 is stable all day at low voltages with the memory, sideport memory, and igpu overclocked as well. Boost it up to 3.3 with any combination of multi and fsb, and I start to get rounding errors and the WEI causes my video driver to crash and restart. At 3.4, I can open most everyday programs, but all stress progs cause bsod, haven't tried any games.

Perhaps some of you guys who do have a 3.3Ghz+ stable setup can share some insight?


I get 3.3Ghz stable with 245x13.5 @ 1.44v. 3.4Ghz takes 1.475v, and orthos will fail after a couple hours. So far I havent had any restarts or crashes yet, but in order to get 3.4 stable, I need 1.5v, which i'm not will to put through this chip on air cooling. So 1.475 it stays.


----------



## Kuma790

Getting sooooo close to 3.5!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=517452

I tried lowering everything else and just pushing the multi and fsb up. I set the nb to 1000, the ht to 1000, the memory to 200, and upped the vcore to 1.4v, the fsb to 1.34v, and the chipset to 1.34v. Set the multi to 16, then started walking up the fsb. Got it up to 16x218=3488 stable enough to run simple benches. BSOD at 16x219.

I *will* reach 3.5 before the weekends out!


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

its a good thing for most of you guys having cold weather..unfortunately here in the philippines its bull ***** hot..thats why i have no updates for a while..


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade* 
its a good thing for most of you guys having cold weather..unfortunately here in the philippines its bull ***** hot..thats why i have no updates for a while..









I live in Las Vegas, and while it's cool here now, it's never truly cold!


----------



## aggiebroz

I ramped up just one core(set the other to lowest multi) since I don't want to risk frying my weak mobo from too much load. The highest I could get either core was 3.5Ghz at 1.45V, but I did not stress test it.

Anybody running their 7750 on a K9A2-CF revision 1 that is only rated for cpu's up to 95W and if so how high have you run the voltage when stress tessting?


----------



## scott160592

i recently overclock my CPU using the multiplier but how come one core is allot slower then the other










its the multiplier because the cores run at the same speed if you leave the multiplier and only change the frequency










anybody got any ideas


----------



## RemiKo

3645.03/227.81*16/455.6/1.4875V/1139.1/Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe/nForce 570 SLI/PENTAGRAM FREEZONE HP-120 AlCu Karakorum P 7015 [Air]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=518588


----------



## oulzac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RemiKo* 
3645.03/227.81*16/455.6/1.4875V/1139.1/Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe/nForce 570 SLI/PENTAGRAM FREEZONE HP-120 AlCu Karakorum P 7015 [Air]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=518588

yeah but is it stable?


----------



## alwaysAMD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scott160592* 
i recently overclock my CPU using the multiplier but how come one core is allot slower then the other










its the multiplier because the cores run at the same speed if you leave the multiplier and only change the frequency










anybody got any ideas

cool n quiet disabled in the BIOS?


----------



## scott160592

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD* 
cool n quiet disabled in the BIOS?

yepp


----------



## GekzOverlord

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=518727

theres my cpu-z
cpu volage = 1.3250
chipset volate = 1.375
dram volate = 2.00

temps at 50c tops to about 60c


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scott160592* 
i recently overclock my CPU using the multiplier but how come one core is allot slower then the other










its the multiplier because the cores run at the same speed if you leave the multiplier and only change the frequency










anybody got any ideas

Have you tried manually setting everything? The multi, the fsb, the ht, the nb, memory, the voltages, can you set them all and have your settings stick?


----------



## Gruj

for me, 3.2 ghz is not stable, and im wondering what voltage I need it at. At the moment, i'm 3.2 ghz with 1.3 volts on the cpu core which is whats set on AMD Overdrive, the program i use to overclock. But, cpu-z is saying my core voltage is 1.36-8 volts, do i need to increase this to get a stable overclock @3.2ghz?

PS, I have a asus M3A78 PRO, 4 GB ram, 500GB samsung HDD, OS: XP SP3, and my cpu temperatures are well below expected, I recently purchased a Zalman cnps 9500 and under load my CPU is at 38C


----------



## scott160592

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gruj* 
for me, 3.2 ghz is not stable, and im wondering what voltage I need it at. At the moment, i'm 3.2 ghz with 1.3 volts on the cpu core which is whats set on AMD Overdrive, the program i use to overclock. But, cpu-z is saying my core voltage is 1.36-8 volts, do i need to increase this to get a stable overclock @3.2ghz?

PS, I have a asus M3A78 PRO, 4 GB ram, 500GB samsung HDD, OS: XP SP3, and my cpu temperatures are well below expected, I recently purchased a Zalman cnps 9500 and under load my CPU is at 38C

you have the same mobo as me have a look with cpuid in Everest if one core is slower then the other


----------



## tweakboy

That's a nice club to be a part of...


----------



## Gruj

Both my core clocks are the same. How do you overclock your 7750?


----------



## scott160592

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gruj* 
Both my core clocks are the same. How do you overclock your 7750?

change the multiplier though the bios but i dont know why one core is slower then the other


----------



## tweakboy

Very nice CPU, it OCes well too,, good stuff ,


----------



## JDMB20TDA

highest I was able to get it so far.
16 hours orthos stable.

core contact freezer (sunbeam)

motherboard just took a crap so ill be back to push it further.


----------



## el gappo

id bet it was another amd overdrive buf. it thinks my 7750 is an intel chip. your better off doing it the old fasioned way in the bios


----------



## Gruj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scott160592*


change the multiplier though the bios but i dont know why one core is slower then the other










You may need to change the multiplier with both cores separately, but honestly, I dont use the bios for overclock, i use amd overdrive, as its far simpler and in a familiar environment, You can select both cores for the overclock, and you can benchmark and run stability tests all in the same program. Mine came with the DVD with the motherboard, you should try it out.


----------



## el gappo

its obviously not working properly i cant even use it atall but rarther that than clock half of my cpu. the bios is alot simpler than it seems


----------



## Gruj

Is it true to increase the voltage of the processor, you need to increase the latency timings so the ratio of the voltage would match together? I heard this from a friend of mine and was wondering what this was all about.


----------



## alwaysAMD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gruj*


Is it true to increase the voltage of the processor, you need to increase the latency timings so the ratio of the voltage would match together? I heard this from a friend of mine and was wondering what this was all about.


Not sure what you are talking about but L1 & L2 cache latencies are the only thing that come to mind, and those cannot be changed.


----------



## Templar848

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDMB20TDA*


highest I was able to get it so far.
16 hours orthos stable.

core contact freezer (sunbeam)

motherboard just took a crap so ill be back to push it further.


Is CPU-Z showing your VCore at *1.872?* How can that be right...or even possible?


----------



## el gappo

lol yeah it is but im sure its really 1.372


----------



## JDMB20TDA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Templar848*


Is CPU-Z showing your VCore at *1.872?* How can that be right...or even possible?


yea its strange, it has always showed the incorrect vcore.
any ideas how to correct that?
EDIT; 1.46v foxone shows the correct values on the left.


----------



## el gappo

im not sure maybe thats why it never show the vcore on cpu'z validation, just ignore it or try a later version


----------



## numanoid

Hey all

Just read all the posts here and there is some really good information.

I have got my 7750BE clocked up to 3.11 but im under the impression I can get more, yet I am crashing out anything more. Maybe someone in the know can help as im really new to all this.

My specs

500w Antec modular psu
Biostar TA790GX 128M
AMD 7750 BE
ATI 2600 XT
4gb 800mhz DDRII
Gigabye Rocket II cooler
2x 1TB Maxtor HDD

Some pics I have taken


















If anyone is familiar with this board, what should I set up in the bios etc

Thanks to all who can help and point me in the right direction


----------



## el gappo

3.1 with stock volts is standard but if you want higher then you'd better start to up the voltage 1.44 for 3.2 stable(thats with the multiplier @ 16 and the ratioclock/fsb @200) . also you might want to clock your memory frequency to 800 or 1066 to get some more speed out of your system since its @ 600mhz, just change the dram frequency to * 5.55 or whatever options you have in the bios. let me know how you get on


----------



## Glyphor

I would lower the HT one under the NB is at. here is what i have stable ATM:


----------



## V12

I updated my OC to 3.3 stable @ 1.45v DDQ, ACC=auto, 1.36v NB, 2.2v 4x2Gb DDR2-800 @ 4-4-4-12-24-2T. Loooove 8GB in Vista Ult 64. = caches 6,6 GB into system. 5.7 cpu WEI; 7.1 WEI/W7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=523404


----------



## Toot the Bagal

Hey all, iv kept pushing this chip for the last week solid, cant get 3.3ghz! Just wont happen! Gave up now roughly 30 mhz short.... Happy enough though.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=523696


----------



## JDMB20TDA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toot the Bagal*


Hey all, iv kept pushing this chip for the last week solid, cant get 3.3ghz! Just wont happen! Gave up now roughly 30 mhz short.... Happy enough though.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=523696


it happens... i have two of these chips and one Ive only been able to get 3.2ghz stable at 1.46v while the other is at 1.46v 3.3ghz stable 16 hours orthos.


----------



## fefe78

Hi everybody,

I had recently buy this chip and now I'm trying to do a little overclock, just raise to 3Ghz (with stock heatsink)

I'm a bit newbie in oveclocking so I have problems with bios settings, becasue with my motherboard (ASRock Alivexfire) when I set the overclock options to manual, the standard values of the following parameters start from the lower ones... and I don't know what to set.

- Cpu Frequency Multiplier
- Cpu voltage
- NB Frequency Multiplier

I wanted to increase only the Cpu Frequency Multiplier to 15 for example... but I don't know what to put in other parameters...

Someone can help me?

Thanks.

Bye


----------



## Toot the Bagal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JDMB20TDA* 
it happens... i have two of these chips and one Ive only been able to get 3.2ghz stable at 1.46v while the other is at 1.46v 3.3ghz stable 16 hours orthos.

Its very annoying to know tho, that previous to your hours of time spent trying to push your cpu, is the harsh fact that you may be hindered from the word go (50/50) chance what u get.

The joys!


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fefe78*


Hi everybody,

I had recently buy this chip and now I'm trying to do a little overclock, just raise to 3Ghz (with stock heatsink)

I'm a bit newbie in oveclocking so I have problems with bios settings, becasue with my motherboard (ASRock Alivexfire) when I set the overclock options to manual, the standard values of the following parameters start from the lower ones... and I don't know what to set.

- Cpu Frequency Multiplier
- Cpu voltage
- NB Frequency Multiplier

I wanted to increase only the Cpu Frequency Multiplier to 15 for example... but I don't know what to put in other parameters...

Someone can help me?

Thanks.

Bye


If you'll click the UserCP link at the top of the page and then fill out your system specs, we can help you. 3.0Ghz is pretty easy to achieve with the Kuma.


----------



## fefe78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kuma790* 
If you'll click the UserCP link at the top of the page and then fill out your system specs, we can help you. 3.0Ghz is pretty easy to achieve with the Kuma.

Ok. System specs updated.


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fefe78*


Hi everybody,

I had recently buy this chip and now I'm trying to do a little overclock, just raise to 3Ghz (with stock heatsink)

I'm a bit newbie in oveclocking so I have problems with bios settings, becasue with my motherboard (ASRock Alivexfire) when I set the overclock options to manual, the standard values of the following parameters start from the lower ones... and I don't know what to set.

- Cpu Frequency Multiplier
- Cpu voltage
- NB Frequency Multiplier

I wanted to increase only the Cpu Frequency Multiplier to 15 for example... but I don't know what to put in other parameters...

Someone can help me?

Thanks.

Bye


CPU Multi : 15
CPU Voltage : 1.3v
NB Frequency Multi : Stock (1000Mhz or 5x for your board I believe)

Be sure to read the overclocking guides posted in the stickies, they have tons of great info that will help you!


----------



## fefe78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kuma790*


CPU Multi : 15
CPU Voltage : 1.3v
NB Frequency Multi : Stock (1000Mhz or 5x for your board I believe)

Be sure to read the overclocking guides posted in the stickies, they have tons of great info that will help you!


There was no way to boot pc with this settings.. and also with some others... so I go back to a previous bios fw version... now the parameter to set are different.. and I'm able to boot the pc with a cpu multipier of 15X at 3,0 Ghz.

What is worrying me now are the temperatures... both at 2,7 and 3 Ghz cpu temps are similar: 40Â° idle and 56/58 full load (after 5 sessions of intelburntest)... aren't they a little bit high?


----------



## AMD_Freak

Multi= x16
CPU Voltage = 1.45v
NB 1104

On Vista 64
AIR Xigna

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=525348


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fefe78*


There was no way to boot pc with this settings.. and also with some others... so I go back to a previous bios fw version... now the parameter to set are different.. and I'm able to boot the pc with a cpu multipier of 15X at 3,0 Ghz.

What is worrying me now are the temperatures... both at 2,7 and 3 Ghz cpu temps are similar: 40Â° idle and 56/58 full load (after 5 sessions of intelburntest)... aren't they a little bit high?


Glad you worked it out.

Your temps are a bit high, but that's the price of stock cooling, at least with the stock Kuma. Might check your case's airflow, and consider getting a better cpu cooler. I'm definitely getting a better one before the summer hits here in Vegas!

BTW- did you check your temps in bios or a windows program?


----------



## fefe78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kuma790*


Glad you worked it out.

Your temps are a bit high, but that's the price of stock cooling, at least with the stock Kuma. Might check your case's airflow, and consider getting a better cpu cooler. I'm definitely getting a better one before the summer hits here in Vegas!

BTW- did you check your temps in bios or a windows program?


I checked the temps with different softwares.. CoreTemp, HwMonitor, SpeedFan... some of these gave me only core temperature, that usually is lower (about 30Â°)... others gave me also the CPU Temp.. and this was higher..

What is strange is that the temps are high both at stock and 3Ghz frequency... so.. is not a problem of overclocking.. but I'm worried that I could have placed my heatsink bad...

At which temps I should begin to worry?

Thanks...

EDIT: I found an arctic cooler freezer pro 64 heatsink at a low price.... is this a good heatsink?


----------



## Kuma790

I never let mine get above 60c, but I think you can push as high as 70c, though I definitely don't recommend it!

Arctic Cooller makes good heatsinks, and they should fit in most cases easily.


----------



## Spitfirejds1

Hey Everyone,

I recently built my system and have been trying to effectively OC this chip and I havent succeeded. Trying AMD Overdrive, after a restart, the settings would go back to stock value 2.7ghz. Attempting to OC in the bios, when I go into Manual Editing Mode, the bios values for all the parameters are set to the lowest. Ive heard you can up the Multiplier to OC but I dont know what to put in for the rest of the fields.

What are the values I should put in the other parameters to make this thing stable and preferably above 3.2ghz. I have good enough cooling in my case so I should be fine cooling wise.

Can anyone help me?
Thanks.
ps. ( If i posted in the wrong forum, I'm new to this site and figured this would be the direct way to solve the problem)


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spitfirejds1* 
Hey Everyone,

I recently built my system and have been trying to effectively OC this chip and I havent succeeded. Trying AMD Overdrive, after a restart, the settings would go back to stock value 2.7ghz. Attempting to OC in the bios, when I go into Manual Editing Mode, the bios values for all the parameters are set to the lowest. Ive heard you can up the Multiplier to OC but I dont know what to put in for the rest of the fields.

What are the values I should put in the other parameters to make this thing stable and preferably above 3.2ghz. I have good enough cooling in my case so I should be fine cooling wise.

Can anyone help me?
Thanks.
ps. ( If i posted in the wrong forum, I'm new to this site and figured this would be the direct way to solve the problem)

to do a simple OC.. you should be able to just overclock by setting the multiplier higher.. and checking to see if it is stable. After that once it is unstable, push your voltage up higher. While you do this keep ur memory speed at stock.. I know there are some guides on this forum that you should start lookin at..


----------



## Spitfirejds1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr* 
to do a simple OC.. you should be able to just overclock by setting the multiplier higher.. and checking to see if it is stable. After that once it is unstable, push your voltage up higher. While you do this keep ur memory speed at stock.. I know there are some guides on this forum that you should start lookin at..

I understand that part; like how u can effectively oc the chip to 3.0ghz by pushing the Multiplier to 15. However like I said, my system crashes from that point because I don't understand what to put in for the other fields (in bios)

I know the board I have is quite common for this chip to be matched with. Also others have successfully oc'd w/ the combo to significant performance difference.

Anyways, is there anyone that has had experience with such combo that can help me out; rather then just pointing the finger to the other forum









It would be greatly appreciated


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spitfirejds1* 
I understand that part; like how u can effectively oc the chip to 3.0ghz by pushing the Multiplier to 15. However like I said, my system crashes from that point because I don't understand what to put in for the other fields (in bios)

I know the board I have is quite common for this chip to be matched with. Also others have successfully oc'd w/ the combo to significant performance difference.

Anyways, is there anyone that has had experience with such combo that can help me out; rather then just pointing the finger to the other forum









It would be greatly appreciated









i have the same basic board as you.. and all i did was raise the voltage a little to make it stable.. i dont know if ur askin for specific step by step directions.. cuz all u have to do is look in ur manual to see where the voltage control is.. and add some voltage..


----------



## Kuma790

Our bios might be a bit different, so use this just as a guide:

In bios, first turn ACC off, then:

Chipset tab
790 tab
<Set to manual>
<Set to UMA only>


T-Series tab
CPU FID/VID tab
PStates <change to enabled, will then show other options>
<set multiplier to 3.0 to start, then work your way up>
<set voltage to 1.3v to start, then bump up when necessary>


Voltage tab
CPU Over Voltage <set to 0.025 to start, may need to bump up later>
Memory <set to your memory's specs, increase if OC memory as well, but only 0.1v>
Chipset Voltage <set to 1.3>
HT Voltage <set to 1.3>


Hopefully our bios is similar enough for that to help.


----------



## Jethrodood

Heres mine! Best $63 ive ever spent on hardware! Fun chip!


----------



## pez

Ok, count me in...I set my vcore to 1.4, but it's still only reading at 1.31, but it's a few minutes stable in Orthos.


----------



## razr7

i heard these newer amd can oc well


----------



## pez

I think most people see an OC wall around 3.2-3.4. Speaking of which, w/ 1.4 Vcore 2.912 is stable so far.


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jethrodood* 
Heres mine! Best $63 ive ever spent on hardware! Fun chip!









Nice OC!

Just a warning- I wouldn't trust those temps , there's pretty much now way you are running 1.5v at a core temp of 16c on stock air. Check your temps in your bios. If you plan on running over 3.2 on a daily basis, you probably should get something other than the stock cooling.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
I think most people see an OC wall around 3.2-3.4. Speaking of which, w/ 1.4 Vcore 2.912 is stable so far.

There seems to be a stability wall around 3.2Ghz. Plenty of people have OC'd beyond 3.2Ghz and booted into their OS (Kuma OC Record Database), but it's difficult to stay stable above 3.2-3.3Ghz for most.


----------



## pez

Hmmm at 3.012GHz atm, but I went downstairs to watch a couple movies while orthos ran, and I came back to a restarted computer...so I'm thinking BSOD. I'm gonna run it again soon of course and see if I can at least see the bsod, but hopefully I'll get luckier than that :/.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kuma790*


Nice OC!

Just a warning- I wouldn't trust those temps , there's pretty much now way you are running 1.5v at a core temp of 16c on stock air. Check your temps in your bios. If you plan on running over 3.2 on a daily basis, you probably should get something other than the stock cooling.

There seems to be a stability wall around 3.2Ghz. Plenty of people have OC'd beyond 3.2Ghz and booted into their OS (Kuma OC Record Database), but it's difficult to stay stable above 3.2-3.3Ghz for most.


I've hit 3.3ghz stable with 1.44v but to even boot windows at 3.4 takes 1.52-1.55v (lower temps=lower voltage to boot)

I have managed to get it up there pretty high, but that was with AMD Overdrive and the thing would crash VERY easily (basically, save validation, hope system doesn't bsod, then drop the multi and hope it doesn't bsod trying)


----------



## Chronos 1nside

Hi, I'm new here and so my rig...

Athlon x2 7750
Big Typhoon VX 120+AS5
Gigabyte GA-MA770UD3
Corsairs DDR2 6400C4 2x1gb
Sapphire HD4850 512mb
Topower M2 600w

I need some advice for those of you that have matched the Kuma with a Gigabyte ga-ma770ud3.

I think I'm running to high voltages to get the 3.2ghz (1.5v), so my question here is: Which configs are you setting in BIOS on this board?

Thx in advance


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chronos 1nside*


Hi, I'm new here and so my rig...

Athlon x2 7750
Big Typhoon VX 120+AS5
Gigabyte GA-MA770UD3
Corsairs DDR2 6400C4 2x1gb
Sapphire HD4850 512mb
Topower M2 600w

I need some advice for those of you that have matched the Kuma with a Gigabyte ga-ma770ud3.

I think I'm running to high voltages to get the 3.2ghz (1.5v), so my question here is: Which configs are you setting in BIOS on this board?

Thx in advance


I'm not very experienced with AM2/AM2+ OC'ing yet. But I'm at 3.012GHz. It seems to get 3GHz stable, i had to up my vcore to 1.45, so I don't think I'd be too surprised if you needed 1.5. I have DDR2 1066 RAM, so our OC's are probably going to vary, but the only settings that I remember changing in BIOS were RAM voltage (had to manually put my RAM voltage at it's stock 2.1) Vcore, which is at 1.45 ATM, and my multi is at x15 (CPU Freq is still at 200). I'm very interested in what your settings are too, if you don't mind sharing. Have you tested 3.2GHz for stability?


----------



## Chronos 1nside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


I'm not very experienced with AM2/AM2+ OC'ing yet. But I'm at 3.012GHz. It seems to get 3GHz stable, i had to up my vcore to 1.45, so I don't think I'd be too surprised if you needed 1.5. I have DDR2 1066 RAM, so our OC's are probably going to vary, but the only settings that I remember changing in BIOS were RAM voltage (had to manually put my RAM voltage at it's stock 2.1) Vcore, which is at 1.45 ATM, and my multi is at x15 (CPU Freq is still at 200). I'm very interested in what your settings are too, if you don't mind sharing. Have you tested 3.2GHz for stability?


Well, my Kuma is stable at 3ghz with vcore stock and now I'm testing [email protected]/vnb and my mems are running stock (800)@C5 and 2.1vdimm

I'm testing with OCCT LinPack Test @51Âº full load

I've to add that my SO is Windows Vista 32bits


----------



## pez

Hmm, mine seems to need more voltage for 3.0ghz *sigh*. Could also be a RAM thing. not sure. Are you running 200x15 as well for you stock stability?


----------



## Chronos 1nside

Yeah, 200x15 for 3ghz and 200x16 for 3.2ghz... gotta tell you that my last test was stable; now I'm testing my mems at 1066mhz/cpu stock


----------



## jasonvan9

I've had mine up to 3.2GHz @ 1.400V, but wasnt stable for more then an hour..
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=525006

ATM im running at 3.08Ghz @ 1.45V, 205x15, I've also reduced my HT from 1800 stock to 1400MHz. Ram is declocked from 1066 to 820 @ 5-5-5-18
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=527688


----------



## Jethrodood

I think the 36C temp is the one that is true. Havent quite figured out what to make of ASUS temp functions yet. I dont have stock cooling, its some giant copper Zerotherm butterfly thingy and I do have a very cool running setup for air. (custom case with ductwork)


----------



## TheLastPriest

First and foremost, I want to thank everyone, I have so far read through 31 pages of this thread and it has been very informative. Finding that we have the same issues is refreshing. I was hoping that with all the expertise here I could get some help. I have a thread up at...a different site trying to get some opinions however traffic must be slow through there as I am not getting too much feedback. Hopefully here where everyone is on the same subject I might be able to get a little more help. Here is a summery thus far.

Athlon x2 2.7Ghz Kuma 7750 BE
Rosewell RCX-Z940-SL
Gigabyte
GA-MA770-UD3
8gb Kingston hyperX 1066
Antec Smart Power 500w
Vista Ultimate 64bit

testing with
AOD - System stats, Benchmarking
Prime95 - Small FFt
Vista memory diagnosic tool - RAM testing
Easy Tuner 6 - Temp and system stats

All changes made in bios

I would like to get it to a stable 3ghz, which I know most of you are saying "just turn up the multiplier noob!", I did that, It was going great all the way through 2.9ghz(14.5x), got to 3ghz(15x) and Prime crashed the moment I turned it on, I bumped the voltage up from 1.325 to 1.34 and tried again, this time I got about 3min into prime before another blue screen made my acquaintance. Dropped to stock and ended for the day

Alright so looking into the bios this board automatically sets ram to 800, I am using kingston hyperx so I had manually changed the frequency to 533 to run 1066 however I through neglect, ignorance or stupidity forgot to adjust the voltage of the ram to 2.2 and set the timings for 5-5-5-15, I am thinking this could have caused my issues, gonna bump it back up and see what happens now that this has been corrected.

After ram timings 3ghz (15x) stock 1.325 voltage ran for about 5min in prime before going to blue screen and restarting, bumped up to 1.35 and and got about 10min before blue screen, bumped to 1.375 and couldnt even get through the startup programs before blue screen. I now pulled it back to 14.5x and am running stable now. Not sure why there is such a hump at 3ghz for me.

So here I sit with a piddly little 2.9Ghz OC not sure what to do next, I have attached a CPU Z screenshot and my OC spreadsheet

Anyone who takes the time to look through my data and let me know what you think, thank you. Based on the posts above I need to bump my voltage a little (or a lot) higher but since most are getting to 3ghz on stock voltage I am hesitant until some pro's look my stats over.

Thank you


----------



## TheLastPriest

First and foremost, I want to thank everyone, I have so far read through 31 pages of this thread and it has been very informative. Finding that we have the same issues is refreshing. I was hoping that with all the expertise here I could get some help. I have a thread up at...a different site trying to get some opinions however traffic must be slow through there as I am not getting too much feedback. Hopefully here where everyone is on the same subject I might be able to get a little more help. Here is a summery thus far.

Athlon x2 2.7Ghz Kuma 7750 BE
Rosewell RCX-Z940-SL
Gigabyte
GA-MA770-UD3
8gb Kingston hyperX 1066
Antec Smart Power 500w
Vista Ultimate 64bit

testing with
AOD - System stats, Benchmarking
Prime95 - Small FFt
Vista memory diagnosic tool - RAM testing
Easy Tuner 6 - Temp and system stats

All changes made in bios

I would like to get it to a stable 3ghz, which I know most of you are saying "just turn up the multiplier noob!", I did that, It was going great all the way through 2.9ghz(14.5x), got to 3ghz(15x) and Prime crashed the moment I turned it on, I bumped the voltage up from 1.325 to 1.34 and tried again, this time I got about 3min into prime before another blue screen made my acquaintance. Dropped to stock and ended for the day

Alright so looking into the bios this board automatically sets ram to 800, I am using kingston hyperx so I had manually changed the frequency to 533 to run 1066 however I through neglect, ignorance or stupidity forgot to adjust the voltage of the ram to 2.2 and set the timings for 5-5-5-15, I am thinking this could have caused my issues, gonna bump it back up and see what happens now that this has been corrected.

After ram timings 3ghz (15x), bumped up to 1.35 and and got about 10min in prime before blue screen, bumped to 1.375 and couldnt even get through the startup programs before blue screen. I now pulled it back to 14.5x and am running stable now. Not sure why there is such a hump at 3ghz for me.

So here I sit with a piddly little 2.9Ghz OC not sure what to do next, I have attached a CPU Z screenshot and my OC spreadsheet

Anyone who takes the time to look through my data and let me know what you think, thank you. Based on the posts above I need to bump my voltage a little (or a lot) higher but since most are getting to 3ghz on stock voltage I am hesitant until some pro's look my stats over.

Thank you


----------



## jasonvan9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


Athlon x2 2.7Ghz Kuma 7750 BE
Rosewell RCX-Z940-SL
Gigabyte
GA-MA770-UD3
8gb Kingston hyperX 1066
Antec Smart Power 500w
Vista Ultimate 64bit

Anyone who takes the time to look through my data and let me know what you think, thank you. Based on the posts above I need to bump my voltage a little (or a lot) higher but since most are getting to 3ghz on stock voltage I am hesitant until some pro's look my stats over.


Alright Chris, as you said.. you're hesitant until a pro looks over your stats, and from my profile i'm sure you can assume I am not a pro.. however you do have a very similar rig to mine, be it a tad more ram but still,the same manufacturer's on most parts so take my opinion however you wish.

First off, like yourself, i've read through dozens of threads and reviews and guides to overclocking the 7750 BE. I've tried many of the exact same numbers and settings as the guides and suggestions to no avail.

Like you, I've read that you can get a stable 3Ghz overclock with the stock voltage, but i've also read that all chips are different and what works for one may not work for another. I do however at the moment have a stable overclock at 3Ghz, granted without stock voltage.. but hey, there's always room for improvement.

I've heard of a plateau effect for these chips getting to 3Ghz and above, some work with the stock voltage up to 3Ghz, some you have to start upping the voltage substantially before and after the 3Ghz mark. My chip seemed to plateau sooner, hence my voltage level at my current OC.

Just something to keep in mind, happy OC!

Jason


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jasonvan9*


I've had mine up to 3.2GHz @ 1.400V, but wasnt stable for more then an hour.. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=525006

ATM im running at 3.08Ghz @ 1.45V, 205x15, I've also reduced my HT from 1800 stock to 1400MHz. Ram is declocked from 1066 to 820 @ 5-5-5-18
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=527688


It's good to see I'm not the only one having a bit of trouble getting past 3GHz.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


First and foremost, I want to thank everyone, I have so far read through 31 pages of this thread and it has been very informative. Finding that we have the same issues is refreshing. I was hoping that with all the expertise here I could get some help. I have a thread up at...a different site trying to get some opinions however traffic must be slow through there as I am not getting too much feedback. Hopefully here where everyone is on the same subject I might be able to get a little more help. Here is a summery thus far.

Athlon x2 2.7Ghz Kuma 7750 BE
Rosewell RCX-Z940-SL
Gigabyte
GA-MA770-UD3
8gb Kingston hyperX 1066
Antec Smart Power 500w
Vista Ultimate 64bit

testing with
AOD - System stats, Benchmarking
Prime95 - Small FFt
Vista memory diagnosic tool - RAM testing
Easy Tuner 6 - Temp and system stats

All changes made in bios

I would like to get it to a stable 3ghz, which I know most of you are saying "just turn up the multiplier noob!", I did that, It was going great all the way through 2.9ghz(14.5x), got to 3ghz(15x) and Prime crashed the moment I turned it on, I bumped the voltage up from 1.325 to 1.34 and tried again, this time I got about 3min into prime before another blue screen made my acquaintance. Dropped to stock and ended for the day

Alright so looking into the bios this board automatically sets ram to 800, I am using kingston hyperx so I had manually changed the frequency to 533 to run 1066 however I through neglect, ignorance or stupidity forgot to adjust the voltage of the ram to 2.2 and set the timings for 5-5-5-15, I am thinking this could have caused my issues, gonna bump it back up and see what happens now that this has been corrected.

After ram timings 3ghz (15x) stock 1.325 voltage ran for about 5min in prime before going to blue screen and restarting, bumped up to 1.35 and and got about 10min before blue screen, bumped to 1.375 and couldnt even get through the startup programs before blue screen. I now pulled it back to 14.5x and am running stable now. Not sure why there is such a hump at 3ghz for me.

So here I sit with a piddly little 2.9Ghz OC not sure what to do next, I have attached a CPU Z screenshot and my OC spreadsheet

Anyone who takes the time to look through my data and let me know what you think, thank you. Based on the posts above I need to bump my voltage a little (or a lot) higher but since most are getting to 3ghz on stock voltage I am hesitant until some pro's look my stats over.

Thank you
Chris


Our setups are identical apart from RAM it seems. If I'm not mistaken, DDR2 1066 at 5-5-5-15 is stock voltage of 2.1. At 3.01GHz, I had to up my vcore to 1.45 for it to be stable in everything. I can run Orthos for 4 hours and it stays stable. Also, for me to be able to load a level in Crysis Warhead, I had to up my vcore to 1.45. I'm not sure if I'm willing to push my chip to 1.5 vcore for a higher OC, but it's not an expensive chip either, and my temps aren't that high at all. With 1.45 vcore, my highest temp under orthos is 47C.


----------



## jasonvan9

_*The pursuit of more for less continues;*_

*Test1:Go big or go home*
3.22Ghz (16x200) @1.440V, HT link = 1000MHz, Ram = 1073MHz @ 2.1V with 5-7-7-24 timing. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=527993

Update: Prime95 ran for about 5min, worker#2 had a calculation error, restarted test and got blue screen 5min later.. Note: temps = 45C under load

*Test2: 3GHz at stock? Sure, let's try it!*
3.08GHz (15x205) @ 1.312V, HT link = 1400MHz, Ram = 1096MHz @ 2.1V with 5-7-7-24 timing.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=528002

Update: Prime95 ran for 17min, kept receiving rounding errors on worker#2.. Note: temps = 36C under load.. lowering voltage helps alot

*Test3: Minor tweak, will it work?*
3.02GHz (15x200) @ 1.312V, HT link = 1400MHz, Ram = 1074MHz @ 2.1V with 5-7-7-24 timing
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=528027

Update: Prime95 certified stable, no errors of any kind, i think i cracked the 3GHz stock code!


----------



## dandoekno

Would I see a gap of improvement if I upgraded from a brisbane 5200+ oced to 3.1 ghz to the Amd Athlon X2 7750 BE?


----------



## vacs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dandoekno* 
Would I see a gap of improvement if I upgraded from a brisbane 5200+ oced to 3.1 ghz to the Amd Athlon X2 7750 BE?

yes you would...my 5200+ was on 3.2ghz and the 7750 on default 2.7ghz kicked his ass...


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jasonvan9*


_*The pursuit of more for less continues;*_

*Test1:Go big or go home*
3.22Ghz (16x200) @1.440V, HT link = 1000MHz, Ram = 1073MHz @ 2.1V with 5-7-7-24 timing. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=527993

Update: Prime95 ran for about 5min, worker#2 had a calculation error, restarted test and got blue screen 5min later.. Note: temps = 45C under load

*Test2: 3GHz at stock? Sure, let's try it!*
3.08GHz (15x205) @ 1.312V, HT link = 1400MHz, Ram = 1096MHz @ 2.1V with 5-7-7-24 timing.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=528002

Update: Prime95 ran for 17min, kept receiving rounding errors on worker#2.. Note: temps = 36C under load.. lowering voltage helps alot

*Test3: Minor tweak, will it work?*
3.02GHz (15x200) @ 1.312V, HT link = 1400MHz, Ram = 1074MHz @ 2.1V with 5-7-7-24 timing
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=528027

Update: Prime95 certified stable, no errors of any kind, i think i cracked the 3GHz stock code!


Have you tried that w/ the HT Link at 1800? Wouldn't hurt I don't think.


----------



## wuliheron

Hey guys, I'm really glad I found this board. I just finished my own economy build:

Antec 300 case $50.00
3 yate loon 120mm case fans $20.00
MSI K9A2 Neo-F motherboard (770 chipset) $65.00
AMD Kuma 7750 BE $80.00
Cooljag dual heat pipe $35.00
OCZ Reaper 4 GB (2x2) PC8500 $50.00
MSI Radeon 4830 $80.00

Slapped my old HDDs and DVD in and I'm ready to OC!

The MSI motherboard required a million downloaded driver and bios updates, but I have more time than money. Unfortunately their dual core center and DOT don't seem to play nice with XP and AMD's new Overdrive keeps locking up my system around 3 Ghz, so it looks like I'll just have to do things the old fashioned way. I'll get back to you about that later.


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dandoekno* 
Would I see a gap of improvement if I upgraded from a brisbane 5200+ oced to 3.1 ghz to the Amd Athlon X2 7750 BE?

The L3 cache alone makes the Kuma a better choice. In Everest benchmarks, the only chips that beats my Kuma when OCd to 3.2Ghz are quadcores.


----------



## jasonvan9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Have you tried that w/ the HT Link at 1800? Wouldn't hurt I don't think.

i havent tested many at 1800MHz HT link speed, but its worth a shot now that i have some baseline OC setups that are stable, i'll report back later


----------



## AMD_Freak

I played around a little this weekend this is about the best i could come up with
anything more was unstable

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=528081


----------



## TheLastPriest

Jason and Pez: Thanks for the feedback, I think it will probably take another week of me wanting more performance before I start pumping that kind of voltage into the cpu(seeing how I had strictly promised myself and the wife before the build that I would be leaving everything stock...as if I have ever done that with anything)

Just out of curiosity, to anyone that has a Gigabyte board or more specifically the GA-MA770-UD3, when I go to take host cpu control off of auto and on to manual to be able to change the "bus" speed(since I am sitting stable at 14.5x multiplier seems like it might be worth a try to kick that up slightly) the text that is usually green that says "system voltage optimized" immediately turns red and starts blinking. I assume this is just and idiot light to warn people they might be doing something stupid however it didnt change when I messed with the voltage and that could possibly be a stupider move, is there anything special I need to worry about with the red blinking text of doom or is it as I suspect just there to ward off wandering idiots?

So even with my tiny 2.9 OC, can I join the club?


----------



## jasonvan9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest* 
Jason and Pez: Thanks for the feedback, I think it will probably take another week of me wanting more performance before I start pumping that kind of voltage into the cpu(seeing how I had strictly promised myself and the wife before the build that I would be leaving everything stock...as if I have ever done that with anything)

Just out of curiosity, to anyone that has a Gigabyte board or more specifically the GA-MA770-UD3, when I go to take host cpu control off of auto and on to manual to be able to change the "bus" speed(since I am sitting stable at 14.5x multiplier seems like it might be worth a try to kick that up slightly) the text that is usually green that says "system voltage optimized" immediately turns red and starts blinking. I assume this is just and idiot light to warn people they might be doing something stupid however it didnt change when I messed with the voltage and that could possibly be a stupider move, is there anything special I need to worry about with the red blinking text of doom or is it as I suspect just there to ward off wandering idiots?

So even with my tiny 2.9 OC, can I join the club?

Np, happy to help out. And about that flashing text of doom, I have the exact same thing when i go to change system voltages after setting cpu control to manual and it is as you say.. just a flashing idiot light to ward off wandering idiots, it doesnt stop blinking, ive tried several things.. it doesnt seem to have any detrimental effects on anything though, so no worries.

And yes, even with 2.9 you're still technically overclocking, ive even seen a guy who raised his FSB by 1 and got on the list for 2713Mhz.. lol so yeah, i think yours will make the cut


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jasonvan9*


i havent tested many at 1800MHz HT link speed, but its worth a shot now that i have some baseline OC setups that are stable, i'll report back later


Curious, what difference do you notice or in your opinion what's the advantage/disadvantage of a lower HT Link?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


Jason and Pez: Thanks for the feedback, I think it will probably take another week of me wanting more performance before I start pumping that kind of voltage into the cpu(seeing how I had strictly promised myself and the wife before the build that I would be leaving everything stock...as if I have ever done that with anything)

Just out of curiosity, to anyone that has a Gigabyte board or more specifically the GA-MA770-UD3, when I go to take host cpu control off of auto and on to manual to be able to change the "bus" speed(since I am sitting stable at 14.5x multiplier seems like it might be worth a try to kick that up slightly) the text that is usually green that says "system voltage optimized" immediately turns red and starts blinking. I assume this is just and idiot light to warn people they might be doing something stupid however it didnt change when I messed with the voltage and that could possibly be a stupider move, is there anything special I need to worry about with the red blinking text of doom or is it as I suspect just there to ward off wandering idiots?

So even with my tiny 2.9 OC, can I join the club?


Yeah, I think it's just an idiot light. It annoys me w/ it's blinking though lol. They probably do that also to tell you that you're voiding your warranty on your CPU as well...and possibly your RAM...and if you get happy w/ the NB and SB voltage, your motherboard too lol. I wouldn't worry because 2.9 seemed to be stable at stock or slightly higher, but 3ghz takes a nice bump.


----------



## fefe78

Hi all,

I tried to push my 7750 to 3,1 Ghz (15.5 X 200) and occasionally I had win xp reboots (which produced minidump files), during the normal use of windows... cpu idle, no stress at all.
At 3.0 Ghz seems to have no problems. 
Is possible that the cause is the overclocking?


----------



## jasonvan9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Curious, what difference do you notice or in your opinion what's the advantage/disadvantage of a lower HT Link?


Personally I havent noticed any difference from the change in HT link speed, then again I'm not a PC gamer or anything so i dont really do anything to notice the change.. supposably its helps with the transfer link speed of the L3 cache and something else.. forget the other thing though..

FeFe, there is no doubt the random system crashes are the result of your overclock, some more information would have been more helpful, but overclocking with the wrong settings, or pushing to hard will no doubt cause system instability and random windows crashes even if you arn't doing anything at the time.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jasonvan9*


Personally I havent noticed any difference from the change in HT link speed, then again I'm not a PC gamer or anything so i dont really do anything to notice the change.. supposably its helps with the transfer link speed of the L3 cache and something else.. forget the other thing though..

FeFe, there is no doubt the random system crashes are the result of your overclock, some more information would have been more helpful, but overclocking with the wrong settings, or pushing to hard will no doubt cause system instability and random windows crashes even if you arn't doing anything at the time.


I gotcha. I should've known from your IGP, eh?







But for anyone wondering, this Kuma is perfect for games. I mean, it's at 3Ghz, and I'm very satisfied with that. This was teh part that got me. Saturday I opened up CoD4, found a server that was nearly full and it happened to be on a pretty demanding map (Overgrown). So I joined up the 20v20 battle and just ran around the whole time. With smoke, the lowest I hit was maybe 45, but when no smoke, and still the heli's and AS's dropping every other minute, my lowest fps was maybe 65. Even Crysis Warhead AVG's about 30 FPS for me on Gamer settings. So I'm very happy with my upgrade







.


----------



## tequila_b

Heya guys! i got myself my first desktop pc just a few weeks ago!!! so yeah...i'm a newbee! But...extremely addicted overclocker...pin moding was my best for some years now...until this day








so here is my current settings

Clock Speed : 3.1 GHz
Bus Multi : x15.5
RAM SPEED : 1066 MHz (2x1gb xms2 dominator)
Voltage : 1.47
HT Link : 1800 MHz

Mobo : Asus M3A78-T
Chipset : 790GX
Cooling : Xigmatek AIO (hybrid air/water)

Currently runing at 39C idle and 46c load (12hrs @ Prime95 -in place large FFTs- mode)









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=528501

I also tried a 3.3 (1.47v) but i received a calculation error in prime after a minute

In general i'm experimenting A LOT with bios settings, but the outcome is usualy instability in prime (which i'm in pursuit) blue screens...and lots of boot fails!!!

Oh and...i feel lucky finding you lads! cheers!


----------



## jasonvan9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
I gotcha. I should've known from your IGP, eh?







But for anyone wondering, this Kuma is perfect for games. I mean, it's at 3Ghz, and I'm very satisfied with that. This was teh part that got me. Saturday I opened up CoD4, found a server that was nearly full and it happened to be on a pretty demanding map (Overgrown). So I joined up the 20v20 battle and just ran around the whole time. With smoke, the lowest I hit was maybe 45, but when no smoke, and still the heli's and AS's dropping every other minute, my lowest fps was maybe 65. Even Crysis Warhead AVG's about 30 FPS for me on Gamer settings. So I'm very happy with my upgrade







.

what i meant was i'm not a PC gamer YET.. lol my old setup prevented me from playing anything really.. even age of empires 2 made it struggle.. the new setup should be able to handle a stupid amount of abuse compared to the old, im looking around for a few games at the moment, and ive already gotten COD:WaW, it runs on the onboard video even, not sure of the FPS though, its playable at least.. but i had to turn AA off.. but hey, what more could i expect?

And good job on the overclock tequila, keep up the good work and post some results if you get a chance so I, and others can compare our numbers to yours! Keep up the good work

Jason


----------



## TheLastPriest

You know, its funny the subject of gaming came up because I am and avid XBL player(Ace combat, COD4) and wanted to play PC but never had a nice enough rig, now that I have it I havent played any games at all. My buddy let me borrow crysis and apparently there is a bug with widescreen 1080p televisions that make it difficult to get even into the options to correct the resolutions. I messed with that for 2 nights and just gave it back to him. Either way though, just tweaking and making little changes here an there is fun enough to me. Call me strange but the fun part isnt what can be done with the machine but what can be done to the machine. Interesting, I have the same view on women....


----------



## usmcz

Well,

I guess I should join the club. This chip has been a lot of fun, but I've only been tweaking for a few days now, and only in my free time.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=528839 is my CPU-Z Validation

Watercooled setup. CPU @ Load doesn't break 23*C

I may need some guidance here, as I feel there is a lot of room to go with this chip/setup (maybe mobo holding back. It wasn't my first choice, or really, my choice at all. It was just lying around, haha)

If I go higher than 16multi, 16.5 will error out after 15-25min of Prime95, 17x will not boot windows (blue-screen dump). FSB I havn't played too much with, but if I remember going over 210 became unstable. Temps are great, nothing has broken 23-24*C, even after 6 hours prime95.

edited...


----------



## Nenkitsune

your temps may not be right, but are still low (my chip's core temp is 10c lower than its actual temp)

how many volts are you using? and it might not be able to go higher because you don't have ACC


----------



## usmcz

Hmm, how would I find out the actual temp then? Either way, at ~35*C (just a guess that is at least 10*C higher) I don't think that is an issue at all for this chip, yet.

Currently, I am at:
1.45v / 3200mhz (200x16) / 1800mhz HT Link

As for the ACC, that is possible.. I have been checking out 750 boards, but (and maybe I am misinformed) doesn't ACC apply to Phenoms? Or just the 750 chipsets and whatever processor is attached?

Also, I have been checking out the DFI LANPARTY DK 790GX-M2RS - but does anyone have any other recommendations for great OC'ing motherboard?


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:


Originally Posted by *usmcz* 
Hmm, how would I find out the actual temp then? Either way, at ~35*C (just a guess that is at least 10*C higher) I don't think that is an issue at all for this chip, yet.

Currently, I am at:
1.45v / 3200mhz (200x16) / 1800mhz HT Link

As for the ACC, that is possible.. I have been checking out 750 boards, but (and maybe I am misinformed) doesn't ACC apply to Phenoms? Or just the 750 chipsets and whatever processor is attached?

Also, I have been checking out the DFI LANPARTY DK 790GX-M2RS - but does anyone have any other recommendations for great OC'ing motherboard?

Check your temp in your bios, it is usually more accurate.

ACC is for Phenoms, luckily the Kuma is a Phenom in disguise, and ACC does help overclocking it.

I've put together 3 builds in the past couple of months using Biostar 790GX boards (TA790GX 128m and TA790GX3). They are good boards with plenty of features, the bios has more features than anyone could ever need, and they are relatively inexpensive. Only drawback I can think of is the placement of the primary PCIE slot, it's in what is normally the secondary position on the board, and this may cause issues if you use a large GPU card with multiple HDDs or PCI cards.


----------



## usmcz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kuma790* 
Check your temp in your bios, it is usually more accurate.

ACC is for Phenoms, luckily the Kuma is a Phenom in disguise, and ACC does help overclocking it.

I've put together 3 builds in the past couple of months using Biostar 790GX boards (TA790GX 128m and TA790GX3). They are good boards with plenty of features, the bios has more features than anyone could ever need, and they are relatively inexpensive. Only drawback I can think of is the placement of the primary PCIE slot, it's in what is normally the secondary position on the board, and this may cause issues if you use a large GPU card with multiple HDDs or PCI cards.

Okay, BIOS temp is showing 30*C but it doesn't fluctuate at all - even when I adjust my fan settings on radiator. Just seems kind of odd, and I'm not too familiar with ECS so I don't know how well it can be trusted, either. Just normally running usually temps will move around a degree or two, correct?

Kuma, thanks for the motherboard recommendations as well. I'll look into those too.


----------



## GMcDougal

Im having a really hard to getting to 3.0 gigz...ive tried raising the multiplier but it crashes the computer. any tips? ive raised the voltage alittle, didnt want to go too far on stock cooling.


----------



## pez

At 1.45 Vcore, my chip in HWMonitor shows 32 Min(idle) and 45 Max(load). With the chip at stock though, it was at 27C idle, and 36C load.


----------



## wiccan_creed

Wow....surprising.

I can get dang near 3.2 just changing the multiplier. Stock cooler sucks, can't wait to upgrade.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiccan_creed*


Wow....surprising.

I can get dang near 3.2 just changing the multiplier. Stock cooler sucks, can't wait to upgrade.


Heh, I'm not even on stock cooler. It's not a cooling issue for me, it's probably that this mobo isn't the greatest OC'er, but then again, my goal was for 3GHz.


----------



## tequila_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


At 1.45 Vcore, my chip in HWMonitor shows 32 Min(idle) and 45 Max(load). With the chip at stock though, it was at 27C idle, and 36C load.


Do you really trust HWmonitor? for me it reads at least 5 to 7 degrees less than the mobo monitoring sw...so i am a bit confused with what i should rely on. i tend to use the mobo sw though...


----------



## tequila_b

This afternoon i tried raising FSB (again)...anything above 205 gives me an instant crash or instability in prime. My question is, Can i improve stability by raising the NB voltage? the vid voltage seems to have no effect on fixing the problem.
this happens only when i'm messing with fsb...no problems ocing using multi (except the expected).


----------



## Nenkitsune

as for the motherboard recommendation, the TA790GX3 actually has the master GPU in the top slot instead of the bottom like the TA790GX version.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tequila_b*


Do you really trust HWmonitor? for me it reads at least 5 to 7 degrees less than the mobo monitoring sw...so i am a bit confused with what i should rely on. i tend to use the mobo sw though...


Well I use core temp too, except core temp for some reason doesn't show core 0 and core 1 for both cores like it used to, but core temp and hw monitor are within 1C of each other. I guess we'd have to ask the majority here what has seemed to be the most accurate? And too, when in bios, your CPU runs cooler anyways b/c you're not even using the OS yet.


----------



## numanoid

I still need some help with my system if anyone can help. I can seem to get stable at 3.10 but nothing over that.

Can anyone help with bios settings?

Should ACC be on or off? What should my memory be? 800 or 1066? If anyone has this board, maybe you can point me in the right direction, or is 3.10 the best im gonna get?

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help


----------



## Templar848

Quote:



Originally Posted by *numanoid*


I still need some help with my system if anyone can help. I can seem to get stable at 3.10 but nothing over that.

Can anyone help with bios settings?

Should ACC be on or off? What should my memory be? 800 or 1066? If anyone has this board, maybe you can point me in the right direction, or is 3.10 the best im gonna get?

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help


I cannot get my system to boot above 3.1 without turning ACC to either +2 all cores, or Auto. I seem to get a little better stability with Auto.

Have you adjusted your NB voltages? Raising my NB to 1.4 helped me immensely.

Still, there are more experienced OC hands here than mine that might have some better info for you. I have never managed to get 3.3 stable on my system. 3.2 seems to be as high as I can get with any stability at all.


----------



## usmcz

Just an update...
Ended up going with the TA790GX3, Newegg has a bunch of open box versions and I had a coupon. Really wish there were somewhere local I could have just picked one up from though 

numanoid - I don't mess with ACC, yet, but from what I gather it is best to have it on. Generally you can get a bit more o/c with it - we shall see soon though.

What kind of settings are you currently running to get 3.10? How are your temps?


----------



## Kuma790

Raising the NB voltage will help, but it may be better to lower the NB multiplier as well, at least till you find a stable configuration.

I got my highest OC by lowering both the NB and HT multis and raising their voltages.


----------



## Glyphor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tequila_b*


This afternoon i tried raising FSB (again)...anything above 205 gives me an instant crash or instability in prime. My question is, Can i improve stability by raising the NB voltage? the vid voltage seems to have no effect on fixing the problem.
this happens only when i'm messing with fsb...no problems ocing using multi (except the expected).


If you have your multiplier high try lowering it to stock then bring up the FSB Ive gotten to 3.2ghz with [email protected] with my ram at 800mhz.


----------



## pez

Hmmm I think I'm gonna take a break from OC'ing this thing. I'm sure I could push it a little more, but I'm actually pretty satisfied with 3.01GHz.


----------



## ris87

i'm happy with my 7750BE performance. Running at 3.00 Ghz (stable for long run) by just using cheap asus mobo and stock cooler


----------



## XiuKeong

Hi, I need help with my 7750. My kuma able to get 3.1ghz but not for the long run. After 7-8 hours, my whole pc hang. Anyone can help me solve?


----------



## pez

can you post a CPU-z SS with the memory tabs also? That would help us if we knew a bit more info on what you're running.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ris87*


i'm happy with my 7750BE performance. Running at 3.00 Ghz (stable for long run)


This is all I am shooting for. Couldn't even get it stable on my first try









When I get home today I will definitely be trying again, and JOINING THIS CLUB!


----------



## XiuKeong

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
can you post a CPU-z SS with the memory tabs also? That would help us if we knew a bit more info on what you're running.

Here you go.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Ok so funny story, posting it for two reasons, the first being that it is funny as it gets, second being if someone else is having the same issue I want them to be able to google and pick up the fix. So during the day I have been pulling my computer back to stock in case my wife uses it because i am not entirely comfortable with the temps and stability yet especially with her running the rig. That being said the other day putting it back to stock I pulled the multiplier back to 13.5 (not "auto", 13.5) and turned the cool and quiet feature on....that was stupid. Got home that night turned the computer on and every time I pulled load off the cpu and let it idle it gave me a bsod. For an hour or so trying to figure this thing out why would it crash on idle and run fine under load...pretty simple actually, when cool and quiet kicked in and tried to slow everything down it tried the multiplier but that was locked, I tell you what wasnt locked was the voltage and everything else. Bye bye went the support and the chip couldnt sustain the speed and the computer crashed. Lesson learned, if you are going to turn cool and quiet on, make sure you let the computer control everything else as well


----------



## V12

Foxconn A7DA-S + 8gb Ballistix @ 800-4-4-4-12-24-2T 2.15vDimm
PH X2 7750 BE @ *3.3Ghz* (16.5x200) 1.46v, +60mV NB, +60mV SB, ACC=auto, 1800 HTT
Xigmatek s1284EE + scythe 3000rpm @ 70%; Corsair TX750W, Vista 64 Ult.
Cannot exceed 3.3Ghz on Vista 64.


----------



## ForceX1

Hi guys, first post. Found this site wandering around the internet trying to figure out how to break 3.2GHZ with a 7750. A lot of people seem to have a hard time even getting to 3.2GHZ from what i have seen so i will count myself lucky.

Can anyone confirm what the NB voltage should be? When i set my vCore to 1.4v, load into windows and run AMD overdrive for example it shows that my NB voltage is also at 1.4v. Is this normal? I do not recall a setting for this in the BIOS.

Regards.


----------



## wiccan_creed

Well I hit 3.2 with 16x200 at 1.375V and stock HSF.
Ran OCCT for an hour, no problems. I think I'm gonna stop here until I get a better cooler.









Edit: ya know,....I've never had a chip overclock this easy before.


----------



## ForceX1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiccan_creed*


Well I hit 3.2 with 16x200 at 1.375V and stock HSF.
Ran OCCT for an hour, no problems. I think I'm gonna stop here until I get a better cooler.









Edit: ya know,....I've never had a chip overclock this easy before.


Yeah, I scaled back my voltage to 1.375v and runs stable at 3.2GHZ. I tried vCore of 1.5v and still i cannot get passed the built-in memtest without errors.

Why you would require that much voltage or more is beyond me to get over 3.2. In current setup i do not exceed 36C under a lengthy stress test. It seems like something else is in play that is not accounted for when going above 3.2GHZ. I have messed with ACC as well but to no avail. I can disable this and still run 3.2GHZ without any issues. Played around with HT and other voltages and still the same response.

Strange though. If i use a software overclock to 3.4 and stress or via BIOS and boot the machine into Windows, it ALWAYS BSOD referencing atapi.sys which is the ATA/IDE miniport driver which could possible indicate a problem having to do with the southbridge?

Since these boards do not have a cooling fan on the NB/SB i wonder if it is overheating? Then again how would it overheat since i can re-produce this with stock clock and HT voltage.


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ForceX1*


Hi guys, first post. Found this site wandering around the internet trying to figure out how to break 3.2GHZ with a 7750. A lot of people seem to have a hard time even getting to 3.2GHZ from what i have seen so i will count myself lucky.

Can anyone confirm what the NB voltage should be? When i set my vCore to 1.4v, load into windows and run AMD overdrive for example it shows that my NB voltage is also at 1.4v. Is this normal? I do not recall a setting for this in the BIOS.

Regards.


I have the same mobo, and I haven't had any problem changing my cpu, nb, chipset, and ram voltages independently. They are listed under chipset and ht voltages under voltages in the Tseries tab. I don't use AMD Overdrive, so perhaps it has something to do with the problem? (just fishing)

One thought, has everyone here using the TA790GX 128M upgraded to the latest bios? If your using Biostar, check out The Rebels Haven forums for great info and bios links.


----------



## ForceX1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kuma790* 
I have the same mobo, and I haven't had any problem changing my cpu, nb, chipset, and ram voltages independently. They are listed under chipset and ht voltages under voltages in the Tseries tab. I don't use AMD Overdrive, so perhaps it has something to do with the problem? (just fishing)

One thought, has everyone here using the TA790GX 128M upgraded to the latest bios? If your using Biostar, check out The Rebels Haven forums for great info and bios links.

Oh yeah. I have gone through all of those threads. There is a lot of information there. I wonder if there would be any benefit to making a custom HS for the FET's. See the attached:

NB voltage is fine. I think it is just a reporting issue within AMD overdrive. The overclock utility that ships with the board shows 1.16v which is fine i think. Was only using it because it allowed me to modify the CPU multiplier wheras the one that comes with the board does not appear to have this functionality.

Just makes it easier so i don't have to crack my case to reset with the jumper everytime i screw up hehe.







Then when it appears to be a stable setting i will set it in the BIOS. But i have pretty much exhausted my willpower at this point.


----------



## Chronos 1nside

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiccan_creed* 
Well I hit 3.2 with 16x200 at 1.375V and stock HSF.
Ran OCCT for an hour, no problems. I think I'm gonna stop here until I get a better cooler.









Edit: ya know,....I've never had a chip overclock this easy before.

My Kuma needs 1.47v to hit 3.2ghz stable (OCCT 1hour), less than that it's just imposible for me =(!


----------



## JDMB20TDA

so far 3.3 ghz 1.47v stable 7hours orthos.
my new motherboard runs .01v higher then the last, same make and model.

Edit;16.5 hours stable


----------



## wiccan_creed

Nice job JDMB20TDA, I'm hoping to get there in time. Stuck with stock cooling for now.
You got a link or screen shot?


----------



## ForceX1

JDMB20TDA said:


> so far 3.3 ghz 1.47v stable 7hours orthos.
> my new motherboard runs .01v higher then the last, same make and model.
> 
> Strange how voltages vary depending on the utility being used. CPU-Z says your vCore is 1.856v


----------



## wiccan_creed

I thought I misread the voltage.....1.856v !! WOW


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wiccan_creed*


I thought I misread the voltage.....1.856v !! WOW


CPU-z reads voltages right on Kuma's. Though it may be a board conflict, you may want to make sure that you don't have some type of overvolt or "performance" setting enabled.


----------



## hellr4isEr

wow.. gettin a 4850.. and turning off onboard video.. let me hit 3.5ghz finally.. gonna try for better.. will post CPUZ Validation link once i hit my personal best.. lets hope to break 3.6


----------



## PhatNugz

I got my 7750 to 2.93ghz with my MB's AI overclock at max wich is 10%.

I'd love to hit the 3.2 but need help if possible as I am a total noob when it comes to OCing...

I'm using a M3N78-Pro board..

Is there sombody out there that's has patience and can guide me threw it??


----------



## PhatNugz

User - PhatNugz

MHZ - 2970

Bus x Multi - 220x13.5
Ram speed - 800

Voltage - 1.392v

HT Link - 1980

Mobo - M3N78-PRO Phoenix ACPI 0701

Chipset - AMD770

CPU Cooling - AIR


----------



## hellr4isEr

hit 3502mhz.. finally.. but i cant break past that.. gonna try some other ****..

Validation Link

please update my ranking







i believe i am one spot higher now


----------



## ForceX1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*


hit 3502mhz.. finally.. but i cant break past that.. gonna try some other ****..

Validation Link

please update my ranking







i believe i am one spot higher now










Nice OC man. Stability testing? voltages? ACC? HT/NB Speed? hehe


----------



## wiccan_creed

Yes, share the knowledge........please!


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ForceX1*


Nice OC man. Stability testing? voltages? ACC? HT/NB Speed? hehe










haha.. well.. first off sorry for swearing in the previous post.. already been warned because of that









Stability - almost jizzed my pants when i hit the mark.. never stability tested.. soon tho
Voltage - 1.475 CPU + 2.0 Memory (Yes the memory voltage was a factor)
ACC - Auto
HT/NB Speed - Stock

Hope this helps.. i doubt it since it is normal configurations lol


----------



## steakwillkill

First day overclocking voltage is at 1.650-cpu 1.825-memory North Bridge at 1.1


----------



## HondaGuy

just got mine today also. CPUZ reading wrong volts...should be 1.35


----------



## HondaGuy

[email protected] 3.4


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steakwillkill*


First day overclocking voltage is at 1.650-cpu 1.825-memory North Bridge at 1.1


That is too high of a vcore IMO unless you're water cooling or have a really really good air cooler. On the other hand, I think my RAM may be limiting my OC. Any time I give my RAM the x4 (800mhz) RAM divi, it doesn't like to post and ends up giving me a safety screen to revert my settings back to the known safest ones. It's not got me too worried though, b/c 3.0GHz is doing really good for me. Curious...anyone who's running 3ghz...what vcore are you guys at?


----------



## wiccan_creed

I can not get AMD Overdrive to even start. I wonder why?


----------



## steakwillkill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
That is too high of a vcore IMO unless you're water cooling or have a really really good air cooler. On the other hand, I think my RAM may be limiting my OC. Any time I give my RAM the x4 (800mhz) RAM divi, it doesn't like to post and ends up giving me a safety screen to revert my settings back to the known safest ones. It's not got me too worried though, b/c 3.0GHz is doing really good for me. Curious...anyone who's running 3ghz...what vcore are you guys at?

well i have a evga 730a and I dont think that number was the vcore I cant get a good number for that


----------



## Kuma790

Nice OC hellr4isEr!

I had to work all weekend, so I have the next two days off. I should have time to do an updated chart, I'll post it and PM it to the OP.


----------



## www2

First of all hello. Second to say that I am new to all this OC'ing and just got myself 7750+.

First question is about temps. I see you guys are getting 34 C and similar, but THIS is my temp when comp is idle.....is this ok or is it to high.

It says 45 C, and everything is on default...didnt touch anything or oc-ed anything.


----------



## Nenkitsune

I'm not totally sure if that's correct judging by the core temps, but what does it say in the bios?


----------



## www2

Can't say now coz i am at work...gonna check when I get home......but what do you mean its not right?

Should I call home and tell my gf to switch it off if its to high?


----------



## Nenkitsune

well, on my chip, the core temp was off by about 10c (too low) so if it was running at 25c, it was really at 35c. I wouldn't worry too much, unless your bios gives a reading that's really high (in the bios I think mine was around 30-33c)


----------



## p11ma

sig
vcore: 1.328 V


----------



## www2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*


well, on my chip, the core temp was off by about 10c (too low) so if it was running at 25c, it was really at 35c. I wouldn't worry too much, unless your bios gives a reading that's really high (in the bios I think mine was around 30-33c)


Gonna go to shop before i get home and buy a good thermal paste to put on my CPU and fan, just to make sure.

Can you guys give me advice on how to remove the old paste.....I did it just once and meda a mess of mysefl and the CPU


----------



## jclark511

Hello!!!!!!! Just got my first relatively stable OC on my month old 7750..not much...but something...lol...any ideas on how to make it higher? I cannot seem to get it over 3.0









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=533058


----------



## MR-RC51

First post

jclark,
i up the voltage to 1.375, then i raised the multiplier to 16. and it seems to be stable for me.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=533111


----------



## jclark511

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MR-RC51* 
First post

jclark,
i up the voltage to 1.375, then i raised the multiplier to 16. and it seems to be stable for me.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=533111

my voltage is alreday 1.475


----------



## MR-RC51

we got virtually the same machine too. well, i guess we both wait and see if anyone has any ideas for us both to get up and over 3.2. i can't get it stable with any higher multiplier or FSB.


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jclark511* 
Hello!!!!!!! Just got my first relatively stable OC on my month old 7750..not much...but something...lol...any ideas on how to make it higher? I cannot seem to get it over 3.0









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=533058

Have you tried with only two, or even just one,stick of ram? You could have a single stick messing you up, and even if all four are good, it's sometimes problematic OCing with more than two sticks or ram. What voltage is your memory rated for and set at currently?

Also, have you tried lowering your NB and SB multis and then raising your FSB? That would also OC your ram, so keep an eye on it.


----------



## steakwillkill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *www2* 
Gonna go to shop before i get home and buy a good thermal paste to put on my CPU and fan, just to make sure.

Can you guys give me advice on how to remove the old paste.....I did it just once and meda a mess of mysefl and the CPU









take some rubbing alcohol and rub it til it is clean


----------



## www2

There is defietly something wrong with my temps....checked with some more monitoring software and they all say ~45 C while idle......didnt get the paste today, but will get it tommorow and apply it asap.


----------



## wiccan_creed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *www2*


There is defiantly something wrong with my temps....checked with some more monitoring software and they all say ~45 C while idle......didn't get the paste today, but will get it tomorrow and apply it asap.


I had that temp issue with OCZ Freeze paste, I switched over to AS5 and temps dropped drastically.


----------



## Glyphor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jclark511*


my voltage is alreday 1.475


Try lowering the multiplier, then raise the fsb. look at my sig for my results.(at 1.475Vcore)


----------



## jaydabay

I am not sure if I can push higher than 3.2 with this motherboard


----------



## hellr4isEr

kno what i hate? work.. it keeps me from having fun and overclocking my cpu.. stupid work..


----------



## mdf

Well, I tried overclocking and got up to 3.0ghz (200mhzx15). I'm a little afraid to go over 3ghz (this is my first overclock) as I heard some had to up the voltage and at that seems a little scarry...

This rig is used mostly for x264 encoding and temps under almost full load are 43C (stock amd cooler), while maintaining avg 49fps.

Here's the best validation I could think of:

http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4653/screenshot1kqh.png

Any other thoughts? How high do you think I can go?


----------



## wiccan_creed

Look at the link in my sig, I got 3.2 on 1.375v.


----------



## el gappo

you can ussualy oc to atleast 3.1 without a change in voltage, 3.2 is a big voltage wall wher you need about 1.44 for good stability, you should be able to get 3.2 or 3.3 depending on the chip and your airflow, i have 3.3 with good temps on my stock cooler due to some well thought out airflow, 50c on load around 40 on idle seems youve put some effort in also so go for something a little more drastic, pm if u run into any issues


----------



## el gappo

bet that isnt stable for long


----------



## mdf

Ok, I'm going to sit at 3.0ghz and let mprime run overnight, then if thats stable maybe bump it up a bit.

Its really important that this be stable as it is going to be queue'd up with pretty big loads and run overnight for extended periods doing bulk encoding 5-10 dvds at once.


----------



## wiccan_creed

Who me?

Stable enough to play all day.


----------



## jaydabay

is anyone else using this motherboard? my BIOS FID VID settings are in hex


----------



## princip

Hey just got my Kuma today, working with a slightly older board.
I noticed on the first or second page of this thread that somebody mentioned a bug and the core temps being 10c's out can anybody confirm this ?
I've got a slight OC at 2.8 and my core temp is at 51 while the two cores are themselves Freezing at 15 idle. Anybody?
Thanks

edit. Can anybody tell me what the max Core voltage on this chip should be and the max temps also?


----------



## Kuma790

I get about a 15c difference between my cpu temp and my two core temps. I know they are both related to the processor temperature due to watching them with SpeedFan while applying a load, both the temps rise and fall together.

Personally, I don't trust the core temp readings, but so long as the cpu temp stays below 55c, I'm happy.


----------



## princip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kuma790*


I get about a 15c difference between my cpu temp and my two core temps. I know they are both related to the processor temperature due to watching them with SpeedFan while applying a load, both the temps rise and fall together.

Personally, I don't trust the core temp readings, but so long as the cpu temp stays below 55c, I'm happy.



My core temps are pretty high. Right now at pretty much idle i'm hitting 54 with 1.344 of juice even though core 1 and 2 are both below 18. Wierd. I'm at stock.
Gonna check if I put too much thermal grease on. Or maybe my zalman is scratched.


----------



## Spitfirejds1

Is there anyone out there that can help me step by step in able to get my system stable from the oc. I have had nothing but problems even with just trying to change to x15. I know I have the capable hardware and Its pretty common for this chip for high oc's.

Anyone wiling to help me?
Thanks,


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spitfirejds1*


Is there anyone out there that can help me step by step in able to get my system stable from the oc. I have had nothing but problems even with just trying to change to x15. I know I have the capable hardware and Its pretty common for this chip for high oc's.

Anyone wiling to help me?
Thanks,










Here is a thread I have going to help me with my project. Lot's of ideas in it!

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/47...ct-3-0ghz.html

I am having problems too, but plan on trying some of the NB overvoltage tonight.


----------



## princip

running orthos @ stock 200x13.5 @ 1.25v i hit 67 !!
Is something wrong?


----------



## wiccan_creed

70 is the thermal limit I believe. I don't think the airflow in your case is sufficient either, although I may be wrong.

My temps were pretty high stock with a cooler master cosmos 1000, traded the shop for my antec 1200 and temps are no longer an issue. the only thing holding me from going any higher than 3.2 is my stock cooler.....man that thing sucks.
Wait...stock volts should be around 1.32

What thermal past are you using?
Did you apply it correctly?

*Off topic: When is the list getting updated? Last edited by TripleC : 4 Weeks Ago at 09:39 AM*


----------



## Spitfirejds1

Anyone willing to help me?

I mean help me; Not forward me to another thread or point the finger somewhere else.

GOOD KARMA

THX


----------



## bandook916

YO ADD ME TO THIS CLUBBBB

i gettin my 7750 today, motherboard in bout a week!


----------



## wiccan_creed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spitfirejds1* 
Anyone willing to help me?

I mean help me; Not forward me to another thread or point the finger somewhere else.

GOOD KARMA

THX

You could start by being more specific on what you have tried, what didn't work, some CPU-z screens of CPU & memory tabs. The more info you can provide, the better we can help.

Also, have you really *read* "the other threads" or just skim them. Be patient, people will help.


----------



## princip

I have the Zalman CNPS9500 AM2 CPU Cooler, and OCZ Freeze thermal which is supposed to be the S**t.
Right now I'm @ 13.5 x 225 which is 3037. I've got 1.408v and I'm hitting 60 at pretty much idle.
I have a real nice case with good airflow, no dust (just cleaned)
I can't even run orthos coz it gets too hot!
What should I do!


----------



## wiccan_creed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
I have the Zalman CNPS9500 AM2 CPU Cooler, and OCZ Freeze thermal which is supposed to be the S**t.
Right now I'm @ 13.5 x 225 which is 3037. I've got 1.408v and I'm hitting 60 at pretty much idle.
I have a real nice case with good airflow, no dust (just cleaned)
I can't even run orthos coz it gets too hot!
What should I do!

1. Set voltage to 1.375 (to start with, my go higher later)
2. Set multi. to 200x 15
3. Test and report back and we'll go from there.


----------



## princip

Ok i'll do that now
I'll just add though, 
My aim is to reach a max FSB so that I can increase my HT link as much as possible 
as I'm on an older board the m2n32 sli.


----------



## pez

Hmmm well my core is 30 like every other program...but then it says:

Temp1: 40C
Temp2: 43C
Temp3: 80C
Core: 30C

Someone care to explain? I haven't had any BSOD's or anything from any temps...so what's going on? lol? This is at idle BTW. HWMonitor reads my cores at 30C as well...I think cores is what really matters anyways.


----------



## wiccan_creed

What is your CPU temp in the bios?


----------



## princip

I was in the process of writing everything was ok and then I blue screened :S

heres what happened so far.
@ 1.375 200x 15 I blue screened 
Loosened ram loaded windows thought it was ok then blue screened
now i'm at 200x13.5 which is stock


----------



## wiccan_creed

Well, I'm hoping others chime in here as some have had better overclocks than I have. 
I am not really familiar with your board.

Keep trying and good luck!


----------



## Fizzlebob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
I was in the process of writing everything was ok and then I blue screened :S

heres what happened so far.
@ 1.375 200x 15 I blue screened
Loosened ram loaded windows thought it was ok then blue screened
now i'm at 200x13.5 which is stock

Okay, step 1 is to underclock everything else and go in small increments (1-3mhz) and run orthos or whatever until you find your max stock clock speed. When I say everything I mean ram, hyperterminal, everything. Make sure the ONLY thing being overclocked is the CPU/mobo. Mine seemed to like it more if i went in small increments ON THE TOTAL CLOCK SPEED. That means if you are raising your multi, you need to do a little math and lower your reference clock so that you are only increasing your total clock speed by small amounts incrementally. If you do this progressively and systematically then you should have less problems, and it will be easier for others to help you.

I would run orthos for about 5 minutes after each increase until I got a 100-150 mhz overclock and then do a 12 hour test for stability, but thats just my preference, and this is my first overclock so take it all with a grain of salt.


----------



## princip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toot the Bagal*


Hey all, iv kept pushing this chip for the last week solid, cant get 3.3ghz! Just wont happen! Gave up now roughly 30 mhz short.... Happy enough though.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=523696



How have you managed such a huge FSB with that board I can't get past 229!!
?

Gonna do that tomorrow Fizzlebob it's too late now








Thanks


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fizzlebob* 
Okay, step 1 is to underclock everything else and go in small increments (1-3mhz) and run orthos or whatever until you find your max stock clock speed. When I say everything I mean ram, hyperterminal, everything. Make sure the ONLY thing being overclocked is the CPU/mobo. Mine seemed to like it more if i went in small increments ON THE TOTAL CLOCK SPEED. That means if you are raising your multi, you need to do a little math and lower your reference clock so that you are only increasing your total clock speed by small amounts incrementally. If you do this progressively and systematically then you should have less problems, and it will be easier for others to help you.

I would run orthos for about 5 minutes after each increase until I got a 100-150 mhz overclock and then do a 12 hour test for stability, but thats just my preference, and this is my first overclock so take it all with a grain of salt.

Good advice, sounds like someone read the stickies and OCing guides! +rep

If you are pushing your voltage past 1.4v to achieve 3.0Ghz, you either are pushing it to high to fast, or you have a problem with your voltage. Always check your mobo's HW monitor to see what it says the voltage is, then find a program that reads the same (or very close, several programs with similar readings for confirmation is best).

Same goes for temperatures, check them in bios, then find several programs that give similar readings. If you are above 40c at idle, you either have a bad cooling setup, or a bad reading.


----------



## Fizzlebob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kuma790*


Good advice, sounds like someone read the stickies and OCing guides! +rep

If you are pushing your voltage past 1.4v to achieve 3.0Ghz, you either are pushing it to high to fast, or you have a problem with your voltage. Always check your mobo's HW monitor to see what it says the voltage is, then find a program that reads the same (or very close, several programs with similar readings for confirmation is best).

Same goes for temperatures, check them in bios, then find several programs that give similar readings. If you are above 40c at idle, you either have a bad cooling setup, or a bad reading.


I would also reccomend that if you change your stock cooler (which is a good idea) then you should go ahead and see how accurate your bios/temp monitoring software is. I had to heat it up to get the stock thermal paste to come off so I just went ahead and hit it with an infrared thermometer when I got it off to verify, then shut down before it could overtemp. Turns out my bios was reading about 6 degrees hot, so I get a little more room to play with at this point.

And yes, I read the stickies. Its a lot of good information so definitely make sure you READ them, not just skim them.


----------



## everkor

kuma x2 7750 @ 3.2

voltage: 1.3

multiplier x16

HT link : 1800

mobo : msi k9a2 platinum

heatsink : CM Sphere

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=534712


----------



## Fizzlebob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 
How have you managed such a huge FSB with that board I can't get past 229!!
?

Gonna do that tomorrow Fizzlebob it's too late now









Thanks

The short answer is lots of extra voltage in a couple of different places. If you give your board a little bit of love in the NB VID department (carefully now, wouldn't want to fry the board... or the rest of your house) then you can get some better reference clock speeds. In reality though you probably shouldn't need to go much higher than 229. In fact my current attempt I am running at 225 with a 15x muliti trying to break 3.3ghz. If I can get it to run at 3369 I have no doubt I can push this baby to 3.4 and perhaps beyond. If you are running an older mobo then that is what is going to impede higher ref clock speeds. Again though the multi is what seems to get people the really high clock speeds. It also seems to help if you tighten your timings versus raising the speed of the ram. A little bit of extra juice there helps a lot with stability too but again, be careful.

EDIT: I just saw what you were going for there. OCing the HT link has been pretty universally agreed upon as having little if any performance gain at all. unless you want to OC the ram to a screwy number like 900mhz or something then you should be fine just raising the multi. Even the ram oc isn't necessary if you tighten those timings (a voltage increase may help stability there).


----------



## xbanhxbaox

Hey all, New to the forum. I ran into a little problem after installing my kuma. I was running a 6000+ 3.1 ghz processor with my biostar ta770 and i was able to OC it to 3.4 by changing the ht link speed, ram speed, and fsb. Well now with this kuma i installed, my motherboard runs my ram speeds at the default 800mhz no matter what ram speed i choose in my bios. Anyone have any ideas why this is happening? and another thing... i'm currently running ganged mode with my ram and when i switch to unganged i get the bsod. I've tried to give it more juice but that didnt fix it, so i just left it on ganged mode. I currently have my kuma clocked to 3.0ghz with my multiplier at 15, my voltage is at 1.408, ht-link at 1800mhz, and ram at 800 with my timings at 5-4-4-15 at 2t and its running stable. My goal is to get to 3.2 stable, but i cant do that without being able to change my ram speeds. help please?


----------



## Fizzlebob

FINALLY! I got my CPU to OC past 3.3 mhz. I was running in to rounding error problems around 2 hours in to Orthos. Im going to let it run overnight, but here it is!


----------



## jaydabay

my system crashes when i try 3.4 but i will try and lower memory and see if it goes

3.2 @ 1.38v


----------



## RazorsEdge807

Well here's a sneak peak. I can see it now........beautiful. This is my first o.c./ full build and I think it's gonna make an excellent gaming/HTPC, what do you guys think? I'll get my specs and system posted later on today. Later guys.


----------



## RazorsEdge807

ditto


----------



## Fizzlebob

How long until you get it in?

You're going to love it, though I am not sure about that foxcon board. I don't know much about them, or your model specifically, but some people have seemed to have problems with them on the boards. Check it out before you open it up or it ships...


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RazorsEdge807* 
ditto

Better hope your graphics card isn't going to hate your PSU







That is a low wattage for some cards...

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## princip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kuma790* 
Good advice, sounds like someone read the stickies and OCing guides! +rep

If you are pushing your voltage past 1.4v to achieve 3.0Ghz, you either are pushing it to high to fast, or you have a problem with your voltage. Always check your mobo's HW monitor to see what it says the voltage is, then find a program that reads the same (or very close, several programs with similar readings for confirmation is best).

Same goes for temperatures, check them in bios, then find several programs that give similar readings. If you are above 40c at idle, you either have a bad cooling setup, or a bad reading.

I'm at stock with after market cooling (Zalman) and I have good thermal paste, and I'm running at 45 idle core temp. ***!!?!
How can I find out if my readings are wrong ? both speedfan and everest are saying the same thing. The bios is also reading pretty high temps similar to the apps.

Do you know of any software to read NB CPU and NB SB voltages? I want to see what the auto are on my board before I start tweaking them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fizzlebob* 
I would also reccomend that if you change your stock cooler (which is a good idea) then you should go ahead and see how accurate your bios/temp monitoring software is. I had to heat it up to get the stock thermal paste to come off so I just went ahead and hit it with an infrared thermometer when I got it off to verify, then shut down before it could overtemp. Turns out my bios was reading about 6 degrees hot, so I get a little more room to play with at this point.

And yes, I read the stickies. Its a lot of good information so definitely make sure you READ them, not just skim them.

How did you find out your readings were 6 degrees too hot?


----------



## RazorsEdge807

My parts are in town and on the truck! Hopefully not too much longer, but I'm doing some research in the meantime. Thanks for the encouragement and the reason I got the foxconn was the great reviews, (and plenty of them). All my parts were picked with budget/reliability in mind but they are also upgradable. I do plan on upping my vid card to like a 9800gt, gtx, etc, in the future. I know that may take a bigger psu and maybe a differ mobo. Well thanks guys.


----------



## Fizzlebob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *princip* 

How did you find out your readings were 6 degrees too hot?

What I had to do was actually take a thermometer and measure the temperature of the chip. I did it while in the process of changing from stock CPU cooling to my Xigmatek. In that case I had to get it hot so the thermal paste would let the cooler go. I booted it up, started orthos (with the fan unplugged but the cooler still attached) wiggled it until it came off, quickly wiped off some excess thermal pasted and used an infrared thermometer to quickly take a few readings (while my monitoring sotware was open) before shutting it back down. If you are having issues with heat then some kind of installation error on your cooler could be at fault. You should also pay attention to which way the fan is blowing on your CPU cooler, and make sure you turn the smart CPU fan control off for 100% fan speed all the time.

Another one that a lot of people forget is cable management. If you have a bunch of wires mucking up the air flow than you will read hot for sure.


----------



## princip

hm that sounds out of my capability really.
How important is it to use proper thermal grease remover?
When I got this cpu I just cleaned the surface of my zalman with water and tissue.
I've ordered some remover so should be here in a couple of days, but am I likley to see my temps drop from where they are now (50 idle with 1.328 v) to something like 40 idle?

Also with 1.328v I should be able to set things to 200 x 15 right?
When I do that I get a blue screen after runnign orthos for about 1 minute :s
I know my ram is ok to hit the 4-4-4 i've set it to as I've had it like that before stable.
I've isolated each part, My top fsb is 230 and my highest multi as 16.5 so setting it to 15 x 200 should be easy,
i'm confused


----------



## JDMB20TDA

I run that and the gigabyte equivalent.
That foxconn board overclocks great.
actually like it better than most of the others Ive had.
It gives you just as many options as the big name boards, offering a very stable overclock.


----------



## Fizzlebob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


I've isolated each part, My top fsb is 230 and my highest multi as 16.5 so setting it to 15 x 200 should be easy, 
i'm confused


First thing I would do is reinstall your fan cooler. You can clean off the thermal paste with some 90% alcohol so I have been told. Make sure you follow the instructions exactly.

As for the OC you've done half the work. Now you need to incrementally adjust your system testing along the way and raising one setting at a time.

My chip HATED it when I just plugged in large numbers and reboot. If I go up 25-40 mhz (on the total clock speed) at a time with my ram underclocked then I get much better results. Once my CPU/mobo are stable THEN I will worry about the ram, but you really have to do it systematicly and methodically to get the fastest possible stable overclock.


----------



## Fizzlebob

Woot!


----------



## Templar848

I have finally settled on running 3.2 24/7 at 1.43 volts. It will run a blend test in Orthos for at least two hours and large or small FFTs pretty much infinite. Max temps in Orthos according to speedfan are 48c. I can get 3.3 stable enough to run without BSOD, but Orthos crashes in a blend test, and it requires a full 1.5 volts for this much stability. So, instead of dealing with the higher temps and very minimal performance gain I get from 3.3, I have started upping my HT now at 3.2 and getting a decent performance gain there. My NB is now running at 2.4 ghz and the entire system seems to be performing quite smoothly with no system crashes in some time now.


----------



## xbanhxbaox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xbanhxbaox*


Hey all, New to the forum. I ran into a little problem after installing my kuma. I was running a 6000+ 3.1 ghz processor with my biostar ta770 and i was able to OC it to 3.4 by changing the ht link speed, ram speed, and fsb. Well now with this kuma i installed, my motherboard runs my ram speeds at the default 800mhz no matter what ram speed i choose in my bios. Anyone have any ideas why this is happening? and another thing... i'm currently running ganged mode with my ram and when i switch to unganged i get the bsod. I've tried to give it more juice but that didnt fix it, so i just left it on ganged mode. I currently have my kuma clocked to 3.0ghz with my multiplier at 15, my voltage is at 1.408, ht-link at 1800mhz, and ram at 800 with my timings at 5-4-4-15 at 2t and its running stable. My goal is to get to 3.2 stable, but i cant do that without being able to change my ram speeds. help please?


nobody?


----------



## everkor

I'm so frustrated
my kuma was running at 3.2 then i tried to run orthos and i get error 5 seconds after the test start

now i'm running at 3.1 it seems to be stable i get 51 C temperature at full load with orthos but i can't reach any speed beyond that

anyone can help to get way further with my 7750 BE

MSI K9A2 platinum - AMD 790FX Chipset
CM sphere

ht link 1800
v 1.3


----------



## Fizzlebob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Templar848* 
I have finally settled on running 3.2 24/7 at 1.43 volts. It will run a blend test in Orthos for at least two hours and large or small FFTs pretty much infinite. Max temps in Orthos according to speedfan are 48c. I can get 3.3 stable enough to run without BSOD, but Orthos crashes in a blend test, and it requires a full 1.5 volts for this much stability. So, instead of dealing with the higher temps and very minimal performance gain I get from 3.3, I have started upping my HT now at 3.2 and getting a decent performance gain there. My NB is now running at 2.4 ghz and the entire system seems to be performing quite smoothly with no system crashes in some time now.

You might be pushing that HT link too far. Its pretty widely agreed that as long as your HT lin is near stock speed then you should be fine. There is no tangible benefit to overclocking. In fact, overclocking will only lead to stability issues. My board has a tock HT link speed of 1800 mhz and I leave it right there.

Also the K10 chips don't like high ref clock numbers for whatever reason. Try using your multi only to OC, or if you want to OC the ref clock speed keep it at or under 225 (at least thats where I get my pest stability/performance blend). Also I found that at higher clock speeds increasing my NB vid voltage by just one notch made all the worlds difference. After doing that I was actually able to bring down my Vcore voltage by about 500 mv.

Make sure when you are overclocking the CPU that your ram is underclocked, and your HT is underclocked, THEN see about increasing ram frequency or lowering timings. Adding a few mv to the vdimm can help with ram stability but be careful not to juice it up too much.


----------



## Fizzlebob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *everkor* 
I'm so frustrated
my kuma was running at 3.2 then i tried to run orthos and i get error 5 seconds after the test start

now i'm running at 3.1 it seems to be stable i get 51 C temperature at full load with orthos but i can't reach any speed beyond that

anyone can help to get way further with my 7750 BE

MSI K9A2 platinum - AMD 790FX Chipset
CM sphere

ht link 1800
v 1.3

You need to increase your vcore if you are only running at 1.3.

This chip likes to eat electrons pac-man style so you might have to raise the vcore 500 mv just to get to 3.3. Also make sure your ram isn't overclocked as with my rig at least my ram runs terribly at higher clock speeds but great with tighter timings. Posting more information about your rig would perhaps help with trouble shooting...


----------



## Fizzlebob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xbanhxbaox* 
nobody?

According to the newegg specs page your board only supports ddr2 800. You will have to manually OC with the ref clock speed, or just tighten those timings down and be done with it. If its a 1066 stick underclocked to 800 you should be able to get some nice timings on them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fizzlebob* 
FINALLY! I got my CPU to OC past 3.3 mhz. I was running in to rounding error problems around 2 hours in to Orthos. Im going to let it run overnight, but here it is!

I think my RAM is what's holding me back. I have a feeling it's only good for it's stock speeds. B/c it hates when I turn down my RAM divider. I'll eventually get better RAM and test it out.

Also, I figured out, speedfan temps are telling you basically your IHS and Ambient temps, whereas your core temps are what really matters.


----------



## txzuke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fizzlebob*


You need to increase your vcore if you are only running at 1.3.

This chip likes to eat electrons pac-man style



Nom nom nom, so true. I doubt anyone has critically over-volted a gimped Kuma. Don't be afraid to give her some juice. imo, 1.5v at any clock wont hurt anything.

Temps are 90% of the battle. Does anyone here have this chip on WC?


----------



## Fizzlebob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *txzuke*


Nom nom nom, so true. I doubt anyone has critically over-volted a gimped Kuma. Don't be afraid to give her some juice. imo, 1.5v at any clock wont hurt anything.

Temps are 90% of the battle. Does anyone here have this chip on WC?


I am currently running at 1.5 actually and my CPU temps under load are only about 44c. My cooler is a beast though and new thermal paste makes a WORLD of difference. Even if you don't want to get an aftermarket cooler GO GET SOME GOOD PASTE! The OCZ products seem to work well (at least they worked well for me) and there is also a diamond paste that I probably should have gotten but is supposed to be cooler than cool ICE COLD!

But yes, Vcore.


----------



## Fizzlebob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


I think my RAM is what's holding me back. I have a feeling it's only good for it's stock speeds. B/c it hates when I turn down my RAM divider. I'll eventually get better RAM and test it out.

Also, I figured out, speedfan temps are telling you basically your IHS and Ambient temps, whereas your core temps are what really matters.


Man, you have almost the same set up I do, but I am running G.SKILLL ddr2 800. If I were you i would NOT overclock that ram at all. I would tighten the timings. Period. You can also try dropping the multi in the bios and compensating with an increase to the ref clock.

Interesting fact:

800mhz ram with a CAS latency of 4 is only 13 clock cycles slower than 1066 at a CAS latencty of 5. The moral of the story *timings are important and can benefit you just as much as a speed overclock*

Another interesting note with that mobo is that you can download the gigabyte utility and it will give you the CPU temp from the bios which is derived differently than the one speedfan gives me.

http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Mothe...lity&FileID=86

Might be worth checking out for those of you who are having temperature issues.


----------



## everkor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fizzlebob*


You need to increase your vcore if you are only running at 1.3.

This chip likes to eat electrons pac-man style so you might have to raise the vcore 500 mv just to get to 3.3. Also make sure your ram isn't overclocked as with my rig at least my ram runs terribly at higher clock speeds but great with tighter timings. Posting more information about your rig would perhaps help with trouble shooting...


hi thanks for your help

after several systems crashes i realized that i'm going to change my mobo 
there's no way to get my 7750 be to 3.3 even with 3.1 i get an error at orthos after 45 minutes 
i have good cpu cooling and 4x120mm system fans so there are no problems with the temperature

i did tried to change the v core to 1.4 and 1.5 with multiplier x16.5 
and the ram in auto settings

but i get blue screened

now i'm running at 3.0 v 1.4 the max temp is 59c running orthos for 22 mins

anyway 
MSI SUCKS !!!


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fizzlebob*


Man, you have almost the same set up I do, but I am running G.SKILLL ddr2 800. If I were you i would NOT overclock that ram at all. I would tighten the timings. Period. You can also try dropping the multi in the bios and compensating with an increase to the ref clock.

Interesting fact:

800mhz ram with a CAS latency of 4 is only 13 clock cycles slower than 1066 at a CAS latencty of 5. The moral of the story *timings are important and can benefit you just as much as a speed overclock*

Another interesting note with that mobo is that you can download the gigabyte utility and it will give you the CPU temp from the bios which is derived differently than the one speedfan gives me.

http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Mothe...lity&FileID=86

Might be worth checking out for those of you who are having temperature issues.


Yeah, I've seen people having a bit of a problem even getting this ram to run 1066 stock on this board, but I think they were just a bit technically challenged, but later on I'm gonna buy some different RAM to see if my theory is right.


----------



## Fizzlebob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *everkor*


hi thanks for your help

after several systems crashes i realized that i'm going to change my mobo 
there's no way to get my 7750 be to 3.3 even with 3.1 i get an error at orthos after 45 minutes 
i have good cpu cooling and 4x120mm system fans so there are no problems with the temperature

i did tried to change the v core to 1.4 and 1.5 with multiplier x16.5 
and the ram in auto settings

but i get blue screened

now i'm running at 3.0 v 1.4 the max temp is 59c running orthos for 22 mins

anyway 
MSI SUCKS !!!


What are you running your reference clock (or as some like to call it HTT or FSB) at? That could have a lot to do with it. If you are changing your ref clock, try JUST changing the multi. That can have a big impact on things. I would also recommend against having anything set on auto. You should manually set the ram speed and the voltage and the timings to stock.

I would also NOT just calculate the desired speed and set your settings. Do it a little at a time or you can run in to big problems, like failure to post.


----------



## xbanhxbaox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fizzlebob* 
According to the newegg specs page your board only supports ddr2 800. You will have to manually OC with the ref clock speed, or just tighten those timings down and be done with it. If its a 1066 stick underclocked to 800 you should be able to get some nice timings on them.

I'm actually trying to lower the ram speeds not increase it so that i can clock my cpu at a higher speed. I was able to do this before on my x2 6000+, but for some reason with this kuma bios lets me lower the ram speed but in post it shows my ram running at 800 no matter what speed i put it at.

do you have any idea why im getting bsod with my ram unganged? and stable ganged?


----------



## everkor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fizzlebob* 
What are you running your reference clock (or as some like to call it HTT or FSB) at? That could have a lot to do with it. If you are changing your ref clock, try JUST changing the multi. That can have a big impact on things. I would also recommend against having anything set on auto. You should manually set the ram speed and the voltage and the timings to stock.

I would also NOT just calculate the desired speed and set your settings. Do it a little at a time or you can run in to big problems, like failure to post.

i'm running at 3.1 with no crashes yet
i'm going to change the memory setting manualy to stock

cpu says the following

fsb 200
ht 1800
v 1.36
multi x 15.1


----------



## winginit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xbanhxbaox* 
I'm actually trying to lower the ram speeds not increase it so that i can clock my cpu at a higher speed. I was able to do this before on my x2 6000+, but for some reason with this kuma bios lets me lower the ram speed but in post it shows my ram running at 800 no matter what speed i put it at.

do you have any idea why im getting bsod with my ram unganged? and stable ganged?

Welcome to OCN! What BIOS version are you using on the TA770?


----------



## xbanhxbaox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *winginit* 
Welcome to OCN! What BIOS version are you using on the TA770?

Thanks! i'm glad to be part of the forum.

The bios is the one dated 6/12/08.


----------



## winginit

There are a few newer BIOS revisions:

http://www.biostar.cn/app/en-us/t-se...s.php?S_ID=310

.... an updated one might help you out.


----------



## xbanhxbaox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *winginit*


There are a few newer BIOS revisions:

http://www.biostar.cn/app/en-us/t-se...s.php?S_ID=310

.... an updated one might help you out.



Oh nice, thanks. I thought i had the latest one already. I'll give it a shot when i get home later tonight.

repped.


----------



## RazorsEdge807

Well, I got everything installed and running smoothly, time to o.c.! I'll be on later.....gotta re-install XP so I'll put some numbers up then. Wish me luck! Any hardware specific pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fizzlebob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *everkor* 
i'm running at 3.1 with no crashes yet
i'm going to change the memory setting manualy to stock

cpu says the following

fsb 200
ht 1800
v 1.36
multi x 15.1

Actually that pic shows you running a 200 ref clock at 16.5 for a 3.3ghz clock speed...


----------



## everkor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fizzlebob* 
Actually that pic shows you running a 200 ref clock at 16.5 for a 3.3ghz clock speed...

oh i tried that setting but i get and instant crash

i just take the pic for reference maybe you can tell me what i have to do in the bios


----------



## Fizzlebob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *everkor* 
oh i tried that setting but i get and instant crash

i just take the pic for reference maybe you can tell me what i have to do in the bios

I would drop the multi to 15 with 200 ref clock and start there with stock voltage.

Thats stock voltage all across the board. Set it manually though. Auto is generally not a good idea.

Run orthos or whatever for about 10 minutes.

If you are stable take your multi up by .5 and try again.

Repeat until you crash out. When i reach these limits I like to raise my Vcore until I get a stable boot for like an hour or so. I consider these milestones.

With my board once I hit 3.3+ I couldn't get it stable until I raised the NB VID voltage just a tiny hair.

So try this just little by little, also raise your voltages slowly as overvolt can be just as bad as undervoltage.

I'll check back in and see how you're doing...

Good luck!


----------



## RazorsEdge807

Well I can run linux with no probs but when I go to do a claen install of XP I format then copy files but after reboot it repeats "press any key to boot from cd" and becomes unresponsive. I only have one IDE connector so I hooked my optical drive as master (cable select) and my hard drive as slave (cable select). Could this be my problem? It reads discs and reads the hard drive. Any suggestions? Thx.


----------



## Templar848

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fizzlebob* 
You might be pushing that HT link too far. Its pretty widely agreed that as long as your HT lin is near stock speed then you should be fine. There is no tangible benefit to overclocking. In fact, overclocking will only lead to stability issues. My board has a tock HT link speed of 1800 mhz and I leave it right there.

Also the K10 chips don't like high ref clock numbers for whatever reason. Try using your multi only to OC, or if you want to OC the ref clock speed keep it at or under 225 (at least thats where I get my pest stability/performance blend). Also I found that at higher clock speeds increasing my NB vid voltage by just one notch made all the worlds difference. After doing that I was actually able to bring down my Vcore voltage by about 500 mv.

Make sure when you are overclocking the CPU that your ram is underclocked, and your HT is underclocked, THEN see about increasing ram frequency or lowering timings. Adding a few mv to the vdimm can help with ram stability but be careful not to juice it up too much.

Yes, I have already been through all of this way back in this thread. 3.2 at 1.43 is the max stable I can achieve, regardless of what I do with the ram or any of the other voltages. Actually, my ht link speed is still 1.8 ghz. It is my Northboard speed I have run up to 2.4.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RazorsEdge807*


Well I can run linux with no probs but when I go to do a claen install of XP I format then copy files but after reboot it repeats "press any key to boot from cd" and becomes unresponsive. I only have one IDE connector so I hooked my optical drive as master (cable select) and my hard drive as slave (cable select). Could this be my problem? It reads discs and reads the hard drive. Any suggestions? Thx.


I was never big on IDE, but I thought you only set the HDD to slave only if you were running two IDE HDD's? Even if it's on the same cable. Also, it could somehow be the disc? Try cleaning the disc. And honestly, you have a Kuma now, i think you should go for Vista.


----------



## Fizzlebob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


I was never big on IDE, but I thought you only set the HDD to slave only if you were running two IDE HDD's? Even if it's on the same cable. Also, it could somehow be the disc? Try cleaning the disc. And honestly, you have a Kuma now, i think you should go for Vista.


Or XP 64x!! I'm just sayin...


----------



## xbanhxbaox

alright so i cant get this thing higher than 3.0ghz stable, so my question now is...

should i keep this kuma (at 3.0hz ht link at 1800 and ram at 800) or (at 3.4ghz, i had to lower ht-link to 1600 and ram speed to 667)? both are stable at those speeds.

I dont mild gaming and a lot of photo editing.

can i get some opinions please? much appreciated.


----------



## RazorsEdge807

Well I got win xp installed and I do plan on upping to Vista (hopefully the price will drop whem win 7 comes out). So here's my first few questions 1.should I start raising my multiplier or fsb (which will produce better results) 2. I certainly don't mind oc-ing from bios but I like AMD overdrive and my mobo came with fox ONE utility which lets me set up "profiles" so I don't have everything constantly overclocked 24/7 so my question is a) does it really matter (performance-wise) how I overclocked it (I can already get 3.3 with software, STOCK HSF!) b) how could I compare the two methods or is cpu freq all that matters (GPU and RAM OCing aside) and finally, I don't know the first thing about oc'ing ram.......could someone point me in the right direction. Thanks


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RazorsEdge807*


Well I got win xp installed and I do plan on upping to Vista (hopefully the price will drop whem win 7 comes out). So here's my first few questions 1.should I start raising my multiplier or fsb (which will produce better results) 2. I certainly don't mind oc-ing from bios but I like AMD overdrive and my mobo came with fox ONE utility which lets me set up "profiles" so I don't have everything constantly overclocked 24/7 so my question is a) does it really matter (performance-wise) how I overclocked it (I can already get 3.3 with software, STOCK HSF!) b) how could I compare the two methods or is cpu freq all that matters (GPU and RAM OCing aside) and finally, I don't know the first thing about oc'ing ram.......could someone point me in the right direction. Thanks


IMO, when windows 7 comes out, just get that instead lol. If you OC by just using the FSB and not the multiplier and leaving it at auto, then you can enable cool n quiet and set it up through xp. That would be much easier and IMO safer than applying and unapplying OC settings from software while in the OS. Honestly though, I've found it easier to adjust the multiplier because my RAM seems to like to stay at 1066, but your experience could be much different. When adjust FSB, you have to keep your eye on the RAM speed, their timings, HT Link MHz, and NB Freq as well.


----------



## Templar848

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xbanhxbaox* 
alright so i cant get this thing higher than 3.0ghz stable, so my question now is...

should i keep this kuma (at 3.0hz ht link at 1800 and ram at 800) or (at 3.4ghz, i had to lower ht-link to 1600 and ram speed to 667)? both are stable at those speeds.

I dont mild gaming and a lot of photo editing.

can i get some opinions please? much appreciated.


If you can get 3.4 stable with only dropping your HT link to 1600 and your memory from 800 to 667, I think you would more than likely see better performance this way. With the extra speed from the CPU you should see more gain than you are giving up in the HT and memory.


----------



## Templar848

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
IMO, when windows 7 comes out, just get that instead lol. If you OC by just using the FSB and not the multiplier and leaving it at auto, then you can enable cool n quiet and set it up through xp. That would be much easier and IMO safer than applying and unapplying OC settings from software while in the OS. Honestly though, I've found it easier to adjust the multiplier because my RAM seems to like to stay at 1066, but your experience could be much different. When adjust FSB, you have to keep your eye on the RAM speed, their timings, HT Link MHz, and NB Freq as well.

I have found the same with my memory. Funny we are both using G Skill. I gained no real additional overclock range on the CPU when I tried lowering it to 800, so it runs at 1066. My HT link stays at 1.8 as I was actually more unstable with it lower. I have been able to raise my NB freq. to 2400 and the system is totally stable now.


----------



## alwaysAMD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RazorsEdge807* 
Well I got win xp installed and I do plan on upping to Vista (hopefully the price will drop whem win 7 comes out). So here's my first few questions 1.should I start raising my multiplier or fsb (which will produce better results) 2. I certainly don't mind oc-ing from bios but I like AMD overdrive and my mobo came with fox ONE utility which lets me set up "profiles" so I don't have everything constantly overclocked 24/7 so my question is a) does it really matter (performance-wise) how I overclocked it (I can already get 3.3 with software, STOCK HSF!) b) how could I compare the two methods or is cpu freq all that matters (GPU and RAM OCing aside) and finally, I don't know the first thing about oc'ing ram.......could someone point me in the right direction. Thanks

You will always gain more performance overclocking via the fsb. This is because your entire system gains speed. Example, I can hit 3.3 with a 16.5x multi, but this leaves me RAM @ 800 and my NB @ 1800 and my HT @ 1800. Running 245x13.5, however, and a 9x NB multi and a 8x HT link, I can get my RAM running at 980mhz, 2200Mhz on the NB, and 1960 on the HT. More often than not, you can often get an higher overclock with less voltage as well, which was the case with me, since AMD doesn't seem to like the higher multis. Hope that helps.


----------



## Fizzlebob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD*


You will always gain more performance overclocking via the fsb. This is because your entire system gains speed. Example, I can hit 3.3 with a 16.5x multi, but this leaves me RAM @ 800 and my NB @ 1800 and my HT @ 1800. Running 245x13.5, however, and a 9x NB multi and a 8x HT link, I can get my RAM running at 980mhz, 2200Mhz on the NB, and 1960 on the HT. More often than not, you can often get an higher overclock with less voltage as well, which was the case with me, since AMD doesn't seem to like the higher multis. Hope that helps.










Bleh. I hate absolutes. Lemme give you an example.

My rig wont run with a high ref clock OC because my ram just does not like operating much above its posted clock speed.

Instead I have only marginally increased the ref clock speed and instead raised the multi.

Now my ram might not be overclocked, but I CAN drop my timings which gives me better ram performance than the modest 25% ram OC I can achieve the other way.

It really just depends on your system.

I also find that I have a lot easier time troubleshooting if I use the multi instead.

There are also multi's you can adjust for nearly every setting you mentioned that can be OC'ed with the changes to the ref clock speed (at least in my bios).

Just my humble opinion


----------



## alwaysAMD

Fizzle, if your RAM won't overclock, dropping the mem value will bypass that easily. I'm just saying that in my experience, it's takes more voltage to achieve the same speed when overclocking simply via multiplier.


----------



## RazorsEdge807

So check this, I have a geforce 7300gt and the intrgrated graphics on my 780g board are supposed to be a HD 3200 @ 500mhz stock. Well even with the 780g oc'd to 850mhz gpu stable I still get 10 fps better performance with the 7300 @ 600mhz? Does that sound right or am I having problems with my board? It has great reviews as far as graphics goes

P.S> I will be looking to buy a newer nvidia card soon


----------



## Fizzlebob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD* 
Fizzle, if your RAM won't overclock, dropping the mem value will bypass that easily. I'm just saying that in my experience, it's takes more voltage to achieve the same speed when overclocking simply via multiplier.

You are correct, and that worked out fine for me for a while, but with my particular rig my results were a little better with a lower ref clock and higher multi with tighter ram timings. There are lots of ways to skin a cat and of course every component is a bit different so I'm sure what works best has a lot to do with the specific hardware involved.

I didn't mean to come off as argumentative so if that is how it seemed then I apologize.


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Templar848* 
I have found the same with my memory. Funny we are both using G Skill. I gained no real additional overclock range on the CPU when I tried lowering it to 800, so it runs at 1066. My HT link stays at 1.8 as I was actually more unstable with it lower. I have been able to raise my NB freq. to 2400 and the system is totally stable now.

Yeah, my mobo just seems to hate it when I drop the multi on my RAM. Strange, but IDK why. I've been paying attention and it looks that most ppl with the 770 board w/ the sb700 get OC's on the 7750's around 3-3.1, whereas the 780/790 with sb750 seem to get a bit more (about 3.3-3.5).


----------



## The_Leetard179

Hey guys.

I plan on getting a good SB750 board and a new Corsair psu eventually.

How much volts should I stay under on air? (without damaging the chip too much)


----------



## BLAKIE

Sorry to sound noobish,But is this chip much better than the Black Edition 6400+ ?
Im sure it will be in converting films from AVI ext but would be gratefull if there's any links to any charts to compare chips that is all...
Thank's Guy's as always


----------



## wiccan_creed

6400+ vs 7750 comparison


----------



## Fizzlebob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Leetard179* 
Hey guys.

I plan on getting a good SB750 board and a new Corsair psu eventually.

How much volts should I stay under on air? (without damaging the chip too much)

Depends. If you are going to go past 3 or 3.1 then you will probably need an aftermarket CPU cooler. 3.0 or 3.1 is usually okay on stock cooling for most rigs, but it all depends on the rest of your system.

The general rule of thumb seems to be nothing past 1.55 for 24/7 usage. Some people push it to 1.6 but in my case the difference between 1.525 and 1.6 didn't get me any more stability (or at least not enough) so the longish short answer is 1.55v or 55ish degrees, whichever comes first.


----------



## pez

A Kuma at 3.0GHz performs about any am2 x2 at 3.3ghz. So a 2.7ghz kuma is basically a 3ghz am2 x2.


----------



## alwaysAMD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
A Kuma at 3.0GHz performs about any am2 x2 at 3.3ghz. So a 2.7ghz kuma is basically a 3ghz am2 x2.

Agreed, except this comparison only refers to Windsors X2s. Brisbanes are even slower. My 7750 @ 2.7Ghz consistently put down better numbers than my 5000+ BE @ 3.2Ghz.


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD* 
Agreed, except this comparison only refers to Windsors X2s. Brisbanes are even slower. My 7750 @ 2.7Ghz consistently put down better numbers than my 5000+ BE @ 3.2Ghz.

Yep. I love this CPU. I can handle every game that I want to play now, so I couldn't even imagine what it'll be like when I get a quad core. I probably wouldn't know what to do with myself lol.


----------



## pez

A double post, but figured I'd post my stability. I had to raise vcore to maintain stability at 3ghz.


----------



## zituletz

Hey fizzlebob how did you manage to get your ram to 800 when your fsb is 224







I have the same mobo and with the multiplier to 3.33 for the ram and the same fsb it gets to 750 mhz.


----------



## RazorsEdge807

Well here's where I'm at. I don't know why cpu-z doesn't detect my multi @ 15 but my clock speed is correct (I have checked it against other apps). Any suggestions. My second question is-----looking at my setup I plan to add a nvidia 8800gt (overclocked),a 250gb sata drive, 1 more opti drive,1 low power pci card (tv tuner), a few usb peripherals (6 or 7 total) and maybe some ram. Is my power supply going to be enough? This is as far as I would ever go on this setup. I would have to pay a 8 dollar restock fee from newegg and my budget is about $20 extra for a total of 75ish (give or take). It would have to come from newegg and I want the most reliable for the money. Thanks for the help.

P.S. anysuggestions on my oc would be appreciated and how do I tell if I got a performance increase? Good Benchmark for that----I only want to o.c. it for graphics performance.


----------



## txzuke

Not sure if anyone is thinking of W/C. Buuuut 3.3 @ 1.5v is load stable for my loop







not bad for a $70 chip.

Now, release the gimped X2 IIs AMD! We're ready!


----------



## RazorsEdge807

Seasonic owould also be ok from newegg, maybe ocz. My psu has 30a on 12v and all the better models seem to have 36a, is is worth it? thx

If you can't tell I don't really want to bother returning it but if I need to then I will.


----------



## RazorsEdge807

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139003
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817341012


----------



## Bose Einstein Condensate

never really looked at amd dual cores for AM2. Are these kuma chips just gutted phenoms? if so i might just get one and throw it in my current sig rig and give to the kids. Im thinkin bout going SLI with ddr3.


----------



## Kuma790

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bose Einstein Condensate*


never really looked at amd dual cores for AM2. Are these kuma chips just gutted phenoms? if so i might just get one and throw it in my current sig rig and give to the kids. Im thinkin bout going SLI with ddr3.


Yes they are, some software shows them as Phenoms. I also get readings on one of the disabled cores in various monitoring apps, it's a ridiculously high reading so I know it's just an error, but it registers clock speed 702738740729475 on core 3, core 4 = 0, both show disabled.

It's a great chip, will handle everything your kids can throw at it, and can easily be OC'd 3.0-3.2 stable, higher for some.


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RazorsEdge807* 
Well here's where I'm at. I don't know why cpu-z doesn't detect my multi @ 15 but my clock speed is correct (I have checked it against other apps). Any suggestions. My second question is-----looking at my setup I plan to add a nvidia 8800gt (overclocked),a 250gb sata drive, 1 more opti drive,1 low power pci card (tv tuner), a few usb peripherals (6 or 7 total) and maybe some ram. Is my power supply going to be enough? This is as far as I would ever go on this setup. I would have to pay a 8 dollar restock fee from newegg and my budget is about $20 extra for a total of 75ish (give or take). It would have to come from newegg and I want the most reliable for the money. Thanks for the help.

P.S. anysuggestions on my oc would be appreciated and how do I tell if I got a performance increase? Good Benchmark for that----I only want to o.c. it for graphics performance.

If you get a PSU, I would suggest trying to look for 500 and above. I think the corsair you chose would be fine, though I would recommend a corsair 550 or higher. I always like to have a little breathing room. This little thing may help:

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

I did kinda a rough estimate (though I OC'd the CPU) and got a load of 394 Watts. I suggest 500 watts at least, but something like an antec, silverstone, seasonic, or corsair. OCZ is a good brand as well, but I have no experience with them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bose Einstein Condensate* 
never really looked at amd dual cores for AM2. Are these kuma chips just gutted phenoms? if so i might just get one and throw it in my current sig rig and give to the kids. Im thinkin bout going SLI with ddr3.

They are gutted phenoms, but they are basically gutted phenom (not II) x3's (athena's).


----------



## Fizzlebob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zituletz* 
Hey fizzlebob how did you manage to get your ram to 800 when your fsb is 224







I have the same mobo and with the multiplier to 3.33 for the ram and the same fsb it gets to 750 mhz.

At that point I had my ram underclocked as I was just stressing my CPU. My current settings are Ref Clock @ 204 with a multi of 16.5 for a total of 3366. I wanted to keep my ram at pretty close to stock speeds so I could adjust the timing which is now running at 4-5-5-12 instead of 5-5-5-15.


----------



## RazorsEdge807

Hey Kuma790, I just noticed that you're running on a 380W PSU. I did some more homework and I have plenty of power (and 30A on single 12v rail) for my system. Now I just have to save up for that 8800/9800gt or gtx! I am going to buy a 9600gt to replace my 7300gt until then. Does anyone have any ATI recommendations around $50 that is better than a 9600GT? I don't know much about ATI but I've been looking at the 3850 vs 4670 and others but like I said most my experience is with nvidia but I will use whatever is the best product (I tend to pair Amd/Nvidia for graphics but I have a 780G bed for performance) . P>S> Does anyone know how to get cpu-z to recognize that my multiplier is higher then 13.5? If so then I can verify some speeds. Thx.


----------



## RazorsEdge807

O.k., I had my cpu oc'ed to 3200 and I upped the freq to 220 and then I got BSOD, cleared cmos, reboot ....... Now my multi is jumping from 6 to 13.5 and back???? help! thanks. I just don't know where to start or what would cause this.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RazorsEdge807*


O.k., I had my cpu oc'ed to 3200 and I upped the freq to 220 and then I got BSOD, cleared cmos, reboot ....... Now my multi is jumping from 6 to 13.5 and back???? help! thanks. I just don't know where to start or what would cause this.


This would be caused because you cleared your CMOS! Settings reset, so I would look and make sure Cool n Quiet is disabled







That should stop the CPU from lowering it's own clock speed.

You should also disable C1E if you have that option...


----------



## RazorsEdge807

yeah, I just caught that and was coming back to post.thanks


----------



## RazorsEdge807

Bump for cpu-z help


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RazorsEdge807* 
O.k., I had my cpu oc'ed to 3200 and I upped the freq to 220 and then I got BSOD, cleared cmos, reboot ....... Now my multi is jumping from 6 to 13.5 and back???? help! thanks. I just don't know where to start or what would cause this.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *RazorsEdge807* 
Hey Kuma790, I just noticed that you're running on a 380W PSU. I did some more homework and I have plenty of power (and 30A on single 12v rail) for my system. Now I just have to save up for that 8800/9800gt or gtx! I am going to buy a 9600gt to replace my 7300gt until then. Does anyone have any ATI recommendations around $50 that is better than a 9600GT? I don't know much about ATI but I've been looking at the 3850 vs 4670 and others but like I said most my experience is with nvidia but I will use whatever is the best product (I tend to pair Amd/Nvidia for graphics but I have a 780G bed for performance) . P>S> Does anyone know how to get cpu-z to recognize that my multiplier is higher then 13.5? If so then I can verify some speeds. Thx.

As far as your Multiplier jumping all over the place: I don't know if XP has this type of thing, but in Vista in your Performance Options, by default it has basically it's own version of Cool n' Quiet. It basically will show your multiplier going up and down in CPU-z. In vista you just go to the CPU section and tell it to run your CPU at 100%. I'm not sure if XP has this, but try and look for it. Also, make sure you don't have Cool n' Quiet on in the BIOS as well.


----------



## everkor

is my system is running fine?

after several hours playing games i haven't get an error 
but i get a weird error with orthos after 16mins of testing

its that common or i have to worry 'cause my system isn't stable ?


----------



## alwaysAMD

Give it a tad more voltage, then run Large FFTs to fine tune it. Typically, anything more than 6 hours is considered "stable", and you're at 16 minutes so keep tweaking.


----------



## everkor

ok thanks will follow your advise


----------



## RazorsEdge807

Oh yeah.............


----------



## Templar848

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RazorsEdge807*


Oh yeah.............


Ummm....is that showing that you got 4 ghz..on 1.33 volts???


----------



## wiccan_creed

I don't believe it...........shenanigans

CPU-Z Validation link or it didn't happen.
I can show you screens of my Kuma at 100ghz at stock voltage walking backwards in the snow up hill both ways if you want.


----------



## pez

Oh wow, nice razor...but is it stable?


----------



## JDMB20TDA

damn that emachines is from hell.


----------



## everkor

finally got my rig stable 
a 3100mhz
its not exactly what i was expecting from Black Edition 
but I'm happy 'cause my system is not going to crash


----------



## RazorsEdge807

I posted 3 times that I needed help because cpu-z doesn't recognize my multi over 13.5. I would looooove to verify! I'm just as stunned as y'all are







. And I run nvidia control panel stability test and super pi, are those good or should I bench with something else. I wonder if my mobo is that stout or maybe I got a really good kuma (oh they're all good!). The new one's are just 2-core Phenoms, right? Well thanks guys....... P.S. I'll try and hit 4.2 or 4.4 when we get verification. Later.


----------



## Templar848

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiccan_creed* 
I don't believe it...........shenanigans

CPU-Z Validation link or it didn't happen.
I can show you screens of my Kuma at 100ghz at stock voltage walking backwards in the snow up hill both ways if you want.

Yes, I am pretty dubious about that myself. It seems very convenient that the only Kuma in the history of the world to ever get over 3.4 ghz at stock voltage, let alone 4 ghz at stock voltage is also the one that has no way to offer proof of this miracle.

Oh Wait, I think I figured it out...That was posted on April Fools day.


----------



## alwaysAMD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RazorsEdge807*


I posted 3 times that I needed help because cpu-z doesn't recognize my multi over 13.5. I would looooove to verify! I'm just as stunned as y'all are







. And I run nvidia control panel stability test and super pi, are those good or should I bench with something else. I wonder if my mobo is that stout or maybe I got a really good kuma (oh they're all good!). The new one's are just 2-core Phenoms, right? Well thanks guys....... P.S. I'll try and hit 4.2 or 4.4 when we get verification. Later.


Post of pic of a 1mb superpi run and orthos running for at least an hour and maybe we can forgive you. Preferably with notepad open with your name and date on it.


----------



## panther3007

hi all,

3311,18 MHz

16,5 * 200

1,425 V

Temp max. 42

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=539142


----------



## The_Leetard179

Quote:


Originally Posted by *panther3007* 
hi all,

3300 MHz

16,5 * 200

1,425 V

Temp max. 42

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=539123

Sexy, its stable right?

Btw can you add your machine specs in the control panel? So I can see what hardware you have for epic overclocks


----------



## panther3007

profile is updated

the OC is primestable


----------



## jaydabay

i would pay to see 4.0 on stock cooling but it was a good joke for April 1st


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RazorsEdge807*


I posted 3 times that I needed help because cpu-z doesn't recognize my multi over 13.5. I would looooove to verify! I'm just as stunned as y'all are







. And I run nvidia control panel stability test and super pi, are those good or should I bench with something else. I wonder if my mobo is that stout or maybe I got a really good kuma (oh they're all good!). The new one's are just 2-core Phenoms, right? Well thanks guys....... P.S. I'll try and hit 4.2 or 4.4 when we get verification. Later.


I addressed this for you a page or two back...go back and look.

EDIT: What's a decent Super Pi time?


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *panther3007*


hi all,

3311,18 MHz

16,5 * 200

1,425 V

Temp max. 42

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=539142


If that's the case, I am seriously going to consider re-doing my Zalman install. I am at 50C load at 2.9. Maybe another case fan is also in order to get things moving from the front of the case...


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


If that's the case, I am seriously going to consider re-doing my Zalman install. I am at 50C load at 2.9. Maybe another case fan is also in order to get things moving from the front of the case...


What are you tricools set on?


----------



## panther3007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


If that's the case, I am seriously going to consider re-doing my Zalman install. I am at 50C load at 2.9. Maybe another case fan is also in order to get things moving from the front of the case...


I think the AC Case and the Zalman is a good combination


----------



## princip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
If that's the case, I am seriously going to consider re-doing my Zalman install. I am at 50C load at 2.9. Maybe another case fan is also in order to get things moving from the front of the case...

I have the same fan as you,
i'm on my second Kuma now I returned the other one becuase it was too hot. This one is the same. So either I've been really unlucky and some of these chips run really hot and some run really cool, or i'm doing something else wrong.
Sounds like you have one of the hot ones. Whats your voltage set too?


----------



## RazorsEdge807

Sorry I didn't post sooner but my cable went out last night. Pez, I have Vista now but I don't see a "cpu" section, could you post a screenshot or something for reference. Thanks. This is not a joke! (but I didn't think bout it being april fools, that's good stuff)And by the way the world record for a kuma is 4612.8 and I will post a link as well. Look, I am as skeptical as the next but I'm just looking at what my screen says. It might be a fluke, good cpu,mobo/ram combo, and I'm open-minded so I will accept that it could a software glitch but I will say this: I overclock through bios so it would have to be in the mobo!I just use the Fox One app for monitoring. Well I hope that covers it. By the way I don't really notice a performance difference after 3.4 but when I get a new vid-card it will be fun to "run it up there" and see if my scores are better/worse.


----------



## RazorsEdge807

Uh oh..... Check out this screen! I just rar winrar and looked over and this id what Fox One said! So then i figured that it is a glitch in software but what I can't get now is how do I know my real speed because cpu-z doesn't see my multi but it looks like fox one is unreliable so what should I use? Please help cause now I'm really confused (since I oc through bios). I just want a reliable way to monitor my cpu speed and other specs. Later.


----------



## RazorsEdge807

here's the shot


----------



## pez

Under vista. Click start and then type performance info... Then on the left, click adjust power settings. Then set that to high performance and that should solve the multiplier jumping thing.


----------



## Templar848

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RazorsEdge807* 
Uh oh..... Check out this screen! I just rar winrar and looked over and this id what Fox One said! So then i figured that it is a glitch in software but what I can't get now is how do I know my real speed because cpu-z doesn't see my multi but it looks like fox one is unreliable so what should I use? Please help cause now I'm really confused (since I oc through bios). I just want a reliable way to monitor my cpu speed and other specs. Later.

More than likely, CPU-Z is seeing your actual multiplier and your Fox One software is not working properly. When I first built this system I tried overclocking with the Asus AI suite (what a ludicrous joke). I could set it for whatever I wanted and it wouldn't change the actual clock of the system and CPU-Z was showing me the real deal.

I tried using the AOC tool as well, and while it worked, it is also glitchy. As a matter of fact one glitch fried two sticks of ram...so it is gone now.

I only overclock from the BIOS now, and you will probably find that is the dominant opinion on these forums as well.


----------



## pez

Yeah, BIOS OC's are really the ones that count







.


----------



## slick12ick

hi im stupid, and im new to overclocking,
and i found this forum thing if any one can help me overclock my comp, even a lil bit, i just wanna say been there done that, even if i bump it up a lil lol. feel me?
any how heres my specs. amd 7750 be, GA-MA770-UD3,2 x 2gb OCZ pc 1066 but my comp reads it as a pc 6400 dd2, and i kno i hvae a 100 dollar power supply so im fine with that, 
OH YEAH i have a stock fan, u kno those ****ty ones? but then i saw some postings here and i saw some people got thier **** up to like 3.4 but i aint going crazy i was hopin for a small boost, if needed and u think i can, get a high uhh speed then ill get one why not. Lol.


----------



## slick12ick

hey if u wanan contact me and be a pal, steam = slick12ick , xfire = slick12ick , msn [email protected] , uhh hmm ya i think thats it all sorry for the hassel n lots of typing peace, and thanks in advance.f


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


What are you tricools set on?


... I honestly can't say and that's something I should definitely know. I will have to open it all up and check tonight, maybe turn them up if they are on low









Quote:



Originally Posted by *panther3007*


I think the AC Case and the Zalman is a good combination


AC case? I chose the case I have right now for a reason, so if you are implying that I change, that is out of the question









Quote:



Originally Posted by *princip*


I have the same fan as you,
i'm on my second Kuma now I returned the other one becuase it was too hot. This one is the same. So either I've been really unlucky and some of these chips run really hot and some run really cool, or i'm doing something else wrong.
Sounds like you have one of the hot ones. Whats your voltage set too?


It might just be too late for me to try an RMA, but after my "+50 mV" overvoltage in my BIOS I am sitting at 1.4v or thereabouts.

PS this forum's multi-quote system trumps that of anything I've seen anywhere else.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


... I honestly can't say and that's something I should definitely know. I will have to open it all up and check tonight, maybe turn them up if they are on low









AC case? I chose the case I have right now for a reason, so if you are implying that I change, that is out of the question









It might just be too late for me to try an RMA, but after my "+50 mV" overvoltage in my BIOS I am sitting at 1.4v or thereabouts.

PS this forum's multi-quote system trumps that of anything I've seen anywhere else.


If you ever get a new CPU cooler I recommend the one in my sig. My tricools are on medium and with my CPU at 3GHz at 1.5 vcore, my load temp is 50C max, and I idle at about 32-33C.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slick12ick*


hi im stupid, and im new to overclocking,
and i found this forum thing if any one can help me overclock my comp, even a lil bit, i just wanna say been there done that, even if i bump it up a lil lol. feel me?
any how heres my specs. amd 7750 be, GA-MA770-UD3,2 x 2gb OCZ pc 1066 but my comp reads it as a pc 6400 dd2, and i kno i hvae a 100 dollar power supply so im fine with that, 
OH YEAH i have a stock fan, u kno those ****ty ones? but then i saw some postings here and i saw some people got thier **** up to like 3.4 but i aint going crazy i was hopin for a small boost, if needed and u think i can, get a high uhh speed then ill get one why not. Lol.


set your multiplier up to x15


----------



## slick12ick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak* 
set your multiplier up to x15

how do i do that? and my mobo, also comes with easy tune 6? should i use that or bios? if bios, how do i change like where is it under? and is there anything else i should change? ram megahertz, fsb? mhz, cpu mhz? if so what do i change these values to. thanks.


----------



## wiccan_creed

In your bios: go to MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.), CPU Clock Ratio-change to 15, F10 to reboot.

Enjoy 7750 Kuma @ 3ghz!


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slick12ick* 
how do i do that? and my mobo, also comes with easy tune 6? should i use that or bios? if bios, how do i change like where is it under? and is there anything else i should change? ram megahertz, fsb? mhz, cpu mhz? if so what do i change these values to. thanks.

it would help with some questions if you understood what your doing by reading and always Use Bios to Do OCing http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html


----------



## bboyflames

I want to get to 3.2 but right now im stuck at 3.0 stable

200x15=3.01
voltage=1.32
ht=1807

memory
667 (pc5400)
5-5-5-15-21-2T

Any ideas on how to get to 3.2?


----------



## SilverPotato

Add me! I just got mine yesterday and Already OCed to 3.2GHz on stock voltage :O

Validation


----------



## stormmac

add me too i just got mine today add abit of voltage

link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=541283


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

my work so far....http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=541508
not sure why these never show the CPU VID but mine is at 1.425v... multiplier is at 15.5x....everything else is at stock....prime 95 2 1/2hrs no errors.....gonna keep working.... I orginally had a MSI K9A2-CF.....most i got was about 2.9ghz....so i got this new board today.... ASUS M4A78-E...this thing is much better....


----------



## Templar848

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bboyflames* 
I want to get to 3.2 but right now im stuck at 3.0 stable

200x15=3.01
voltage=1.32
ht=1807

memory
667 (pc5400)
5-5-5-15-21-2T

Any ideas on how to get to 3.2?

to get to 3.2 I believe everyone has had to raise their voltage. Some have had to raise quite a lot to get 3.2 stable. I had to go to 1.43 volts to get 3.2 ghz stable, but I know there are at least a couple running that speed stable in the 1.37 range. If your ram is capable of being overclocked, you might be better off by raising your bus speed to 215 and leaving your multiplier at 15.


----------



## The_Leetard179

Why are there 2 threads?

I say keep this one and let the other die... STL isn't really updating it anyway


----------



## pez

Eh, so I've restarted my OC, which seemed to be unstable after running Orthos last night *sigh*.

Anyways, I went straight from 3.012GHz at a 200x15, 1.49vcore, RAM at DDR2 1066, to 2.875 at 250x11.5, 1.34vcore, and RAM at DDR2 1000. I got 6.5 hours stable in Orthos. I'm gonna run it while I'm gone today and hopefully it's still going when get home.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Eh, so I've restarted my OC, which seemed to be unstable after running Orthos last night *sigh*.

Anyways, I went straight from 3.012GHz at a 200x15, 1.49vcore, RAM at DDR2 1066, to 2.875 at 250x11.5, 1.34vcore, and RAM at DDR2 1000. I got 6.5 hours stable in Orthos. I'm gonna run it while I'm gone today and hopefully it's still going when get home.

Pez that seems like a lot of voltage to run 3.0ghz, I can run 3.1- 3.2ghz on stock anything over that a slight bump in NB & cpu is all that's needed to run 3.4 with ram 2.12v is your ACC on and Q&Q off?


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak* 
Pez that seems like a lot of voltage to run 3.0ghz, I can run 3.1- 3.2ghz on stock anything over that a slight bump in NB & cpu is all that's needed to run 3.4 with ram 2.12v is your ACC on and Q&Q off?

Yeah, you also have a bit better of a board too, but I'm currently doing orthos stress test on 2.909 wit 1.35 vcore. It seems OC'ing w/ the multiplier needs more VCore.


----------



## EricM9104

I'm in!!










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=542489

Gonna OC once I get better cooling and RAM.


----------



## budgetgamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Yeah, you also have a bit better of a board too, but I'm currently doing orthos stress test on 2.909 wit 1.35 vcore. It seems OC'ing w/ the multiplier needs more VCore.

Yea, he is using 790/750 board, better overclocker for this chip. I need 1.42v to hit 3.2GHz stable on my board.


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *budgetgamer* 
Yea, he is using 790/750 board, better overclocker for this chip. I need 1.42v to hit 3.2GHz stable on my board.



Yeah...baby steps have proven to be better for me. If I may recommend, a stability test that does a bit better IMO than Orthos is S&M. It only takes about 6 hours. It stresses your CPU more (pushes it about 2-3C hotter than even Orthos does) and stresses everything. But anyways, when I was at 3ghz, I couldn't get S&M to run for 15 minutes without it restarting my computer lol. But now I'm going to call this OC officially stable and I'm ready to move up a little more







.


----------



## Templar848

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak* 
Pez that seems like a lot of voltage to run 3.0ghz, I can run 3.1- 3.2ghz on stock anything over that a slight bump in NB & cpu is all that's needed to run 3.4 with ram 2.12v is your ACC on and Q&Q off?


But that is not the case for all 7750s, nor has it been since the release of the processor. I am on an SB750 board and while I can run 3.0 stable at stock voltage, 3.1 requires 1.36 volts for 24/7 stability. 3.2 requires 1.43 volts for the same stability. I have successfully booted at up to 3350 at various voltages, but have never been able to pass any stability tests long term above 3.2. If you read back through most of this thread you will see that it is littered with folks who have hit a wall at 3.2 or 3.3.

That being said, I agree that 1.49 is a TON of voltage to run 3.0 ghz, and I would try to bump my NB voltage up a tad and see if that helps stability.


----------



## Tweakin21

Theres mine i can go to 3.3ghz but i find the voltage a bit to high at 1.55V

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/543030.png


----------



## budgetgamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Yeah...baby steps have proven to be better for me. If I may recommend, a stability test that does a bit better IMO than Orthos is S&M. It only takes about 6 hours. It stresses your CPU more (pushes it about 2-3C hotter than even Orthos does) and stresses everything. But anyways, when I was at 3ghz, I couldn't get S&M to run for 15 minutes without it restarting my computer lol. But now I'm going to call this OC officially stable and I'm ready to move up a little more







.


S&M icon is hiding behind the Hardware Monitor window in my screen shot. I like to use a variety of testing programs.









Also, I'd like to add 3220MHz is my limit with this CPU voltage (1.42v) I have added +.04v to NB, +.1v to chipset, +.1v to HT. Got a blue screen 9 hours into Orthos at 3248MHz.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tweakin21* 


Theres mine i can go to 3.3ghz but i find the voltage a bit to high at 1.55V

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/543030.png

more like 1.45, that what u mean, please that be what u mean


----------



## spoonbender

Here's mine: Kuma @ 3.1GHz, voltages at stock, 15.5x 200FSB.

Tried increasing the multiplier to 16 and cpu voltage to 1.39 but i get a BSOD.
Also increased FSB to 210, also got a BSOD.

Any suggestions on increasing these?
Thanks.


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spoonbender* 
Here's mine: Kuma @ 3.1GHz, voltages at stock, 15.5x 200FSB.

Tried increasing the multiplier to 16 and cpu voltage to 1.39 but i get a BSOD.
Also increased FSB to 210, also got a BSOD.

Any suggestions on increasing these?
Thanks.

You usually need more voltage when you OC your PC with the multiplier, which I learned the hard way. As for the FSB, try 205, and see what you get with that.

As for me, to be sure once again that 2.909 is completely stable, 12+ hours of Orthos:


----------



## Dopamin3

If you're still updating the chart you can add my oc: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=540571
This is at 1.49v


----------



## toprat

Right now, I have no problem hitting 3.67ghz, at 40c in my bios, BUT I can't get windows to start, it gets has a check sum error, or goes into a boot cycle, which is ridiculous typical Microsoft crap... any one else having this problem? or have a solution?

either way, I will post my CPU-z validation tonight.


----------



## tweakboy

Great thread. This is a fun chip. Super fast and super OCable.

Im sure it gets hot but that's what proper cooling is for... good stuff,


----------



## Templar848

A checksum error is generally ram related


----------



## everkor

hey someone has to update the RANK CHART i got mine to 3.1
but I'm not on the list


----------



## pez

He hasn't edited it for like a month or two now...so IDK lol.


----------



## wiccan_creed

Yea......I don't see it happening unless someone else does one.


----------



## Zwaig

7750 owner as of today, just increased the multiplier to begin with. Will look at doing some decent clocking after I get my cooler. Currently running on stock =D in my Cooler Master 690.


----------



## pez

Oh here we go, back at 3ghz with much less voltage









3DMark06 and a S&M stability shot, sorry for those with slow connections :/.


----------



## Cavi

we should get the two threads merged... the other (even labeled as final and merged) is still floating around lol


----------



## wiccan_creed

Crazy....Isn't it.


----------



## el gappo

stl has the latest 7750 thread and a group so tripicle needs to remove or rename i cant keep track of like 5 7750 threads


----------



## pez

link to the other thread?


----------



## wiccan_creed

link to the other thread?


----------



## xbanhxbaox

hmmmm, so I installed my new mobo the foxconn a7da-s with the 790gx chipset and was only able to improve my OC by 100mhz. I'm now running at 3.1ghz at 1.41 volts at 207 x15. Is it my processor that's holding it back? i'm trying to atleast get 3.2ghz with this new mobo cpu combo. Any suggestions?


----------



## QLDguy1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xbanhxbaox* 
hmmmm, so I installed my new mobo the foxconn a7da-s with the 790gx chipset and was only able to improve my OC by 100mhz. I'm now running at 3.1ghz at 1.41 volts at 207 x15. Is it my processor that's holding it back? i'm trying to atleast get 3.2ghz with this new mobo cpu combo. Any suggestions?

I have just bought the same MB havent used it yet but know how to overclock it by reading, reading and reading!

How have you tried to overclock?


----------



## xbanhxbaox

i've done a lot of reading also. First i just tried to OC by the multiplier. It stops loading windows at 16x at 200 fsb and it doesn't matter how much voltage i give it. I tried to loosen my ram timings, and turn off cool & quiet and c1e. I disabled the TLB patch, and even tried to lower my ht-link. No go on anything. ACC is already enabled and i've already tried toggling that to see if it helps. The only thing i havent tried is strictly oc'ing on the fsb. But whats the point in that when i bought a black edition processor.


----------



## Cavi

Try minimally increasing your NB voltage. It worked to keep mine stable.

(As well is C1E & CnQ Disabled, minimal CPU voltage increase, loosened RAM timings to 5-5-5-15)


----------



## bucdan

do we really need to bump any voltages on our southbridge and/or our northbridge?? i thought that since we did not change the fsb, the nb and sb arent stressed so they dont require more volts. is this right? if so then, can someone tell me how to make the change to help my oc on my chip which is stable at 3.2 @ 1.4v, and ddr2 unganged 1066 @2.1, nb auto, sb auto.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bucdan*


do we really need to bump any voltages on our southbridge and/or our northbridge?? i thought that since we did not change the fsb, the nb and sb arent stressed so they dont require more volts. is this right? if so then, can someone tell me how to make the change to help my oc on my chip which is stable at 3.2 @ 1.4v, and ddr2 unganged 1066 @2.1, nb auto, sb auto.


Well you can still try NB increase...

Also, I brought my RAM down from 1066 to 800 and it helped as well







as well as loosening ram timings. It could be your ram holding you back.


----------



## everkor

i need help
i bough a new mobo the MA790X-UD4P
but i cant get my kuma to 3.4 because windows wont boot

and i'm not really good Ocing


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *everkor* 
i need help
i bough a new mobo the MA790X-UD4P
but i cant get my kuma to 3.4 because windows wont boot

and i'm not really good Ocing

3.2/3.3 is generally the limit on air cooling from what I have seen from everyone.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xbanhxbaox*


i've done a lot of reading also. First i just tried to OC by the multiplier. It stops loading windows at 16x at 200 fsb and it doesn't matter how much voltage i give it. I tried to loosen my ram timings, and turn off cool & quiet and c1e. I disabled the TLB patch, and even tried to lower my ht-link. No go on anything. ACC is already enabled and i've already tried toggling that to see if it helps. The only thing i havent tried is strictly oc'ing on the fsb. But whats the point in that when i bought a black edition processor.


Do you have the 4 or the 8 pin plug in the CPU power ? Have you tried a combo of Multi / FSB ? set ram to 800mhz and try 15.5 and play with the voltage of NB/ CPU and FSB with Air your only going to get around 3.3ghz - 3.4ghz if you didnt have a black edition you would be stuck at x13multi and stock speeds so for the $10.00 differance you got a few Mhz. and it could also be you MB whats the average others are getting with the same MBs The Asus seems to get the best OC for the Kuma ATM. I dont know if it makes a difference or not but your ram is SLI ready ram On a Crossfire board and AMD/ ATI chipset.


----------



## xbanhxbaox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*


Do you have the 4 or the 8 pin plug in the CPU power ? Have you tried a combo of Multi / FSB ? set ram to 800mhz and try 15.5 and play with the voltage of NB/ CPU and FSB with Air your only going to get around 3.3ghz - 3.4ghz if you didnt have a black edition you would be stuck at x13multi and stock speeds so for the $10.00 differance you got a few Mhz. and it could also be you MB whats the average others are getting with the same MBs The Asus seems to get the best OC for the Kuma ATM. I dont know if it makes a difference or not but your ram is SLI ready ram On a Crossfire board and AMD/ ATI chipset.


I have a 4pin plug, and i've tried increasing voltage in small increments already. I've already tried to loosen the ram timings, and even went as high as 6-6-6-18. yeah i've tried messing with the multi+fsb oc. right now i'm running at 15.5x at 200. I've tried looking for others with the same mb/cpu combo but only found one person at 3.1 also. Couldn't find any other numbers. My psu is pretty old and i'm currently looking for a new psu. Hoping to get a 600w or 700w ocz for $50 and under AR.


----------



## AMD_Freak

the 4 pin plug will hold you back , I tried it with both 4 pin and 8 pin cpu power much more stable with 8 3.2ghz is about normal for my 24/7 OC everything is much more stable and cooler. You shouldn't be upset with 3.1 that's a nice OC on average after all its just an already failed quad core reborn. for dirt cheap prices.


----------



## xbanhxbaox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*


the 4 pin plug will hold you back , I tried it with both 4 pin and 8 pin cpu power much more stable with 8 3.2ghz is about normal for my 24/7 OC everything is much more stable and cooler. You shouldn't be upset with 3.1 that's a nice OC on average after all its just an already failed quad core reborn. for dirt cheap prices.


yeah i'll see how it goes when i get my new psu. thanks for the help.


----------



## QLDguy1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*


after all its just an already failed quad core reborn. for dirt cheap prices.


If this is true has anyone been able to unlock the other cores? maybe get a tri core or quad core?


----------



## bucdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QLDguy1*


If this is true has anyone been able to unlock the other cores? maybe get a tri core or quad core?


nope, would be nice though.


----------



## g94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QLDguy1*


If this is true has anyone been able to unlock the other cores? maybe get a tri core or quad core?


These "failed" quad cores are of the Agena flavor. These CPU's aren't like Phenom 2s


----------



## Specd_out

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=548700

Must be a new record. I installed windows less the 5mins before this. LOL. Ill be going higher soon!


----------



## Korak

Hello people, just a newbie around here, and yes happy AMD Athlon 64 X2 7750 Black Edition owner. Its waiting there in the box, that I get new power and memories.

Sorry, that I need to ask, but simply didnt have time to read all 89 pages, thou interesting.
Just wanna help for lil overclocking only, how to do it. Only changing multiplier to x15, so that getting 3GHz. Can I do it someway, that dont need to touch or play with voltages. And having only stock cooling for prosessor.

HereÂ´s what I have:
- AMD Athlon 64 X2 7750 Black Edition
- ASUS M4N72-E -motherboard ( http://www.asus.com/Product.aspx?P_ID=5tWNOaMAxGs1FXIQ )
- OCZ DDR2 4GB (2x2) PC2-8500 / 1066MHz Reaper Edition (5-5-5-18 )
- Corsair TX650W
- Palit GeForce GTX 260 896MB Sonic (216SP, GT200B)

Thanks people.


----------



## 0929

3.465Ghz /247.52 x 14/495 Mhz/1.475/A7DA/790GX/CM Hyper TX2
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=542981


----------



## XFXG73

got me new Athlon X2 7750 BE last week and have since oc'ed it for its first time. got 3.2 Stable







, only issue i can find is that it says my HT Link is 1000Mhz when its supposed to be 1800Mhz??

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=549512


----------



## jaydabay

i still cant get the right touch for voltages on my board. 3.4 is not stable. stuck at 3.2. cant wait for a new BIOS for this J&W 790GX mobo


----------



## damo10000

Hi all i just got a Kuma 7750 not long ago bit disspointed not so much with the cpu but my board letting me down its a asus m2n68 lol couldnt afford anything else.

Heres screenshot of 3500mhz not stable but did get it to run a few benches with a bit of ice in my reservoir external lol

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=549812

Max overclock is 3300mhz at 1.47volts stable orthos.

Ill add some more screenshots showing cpu temps, voltage and speeds realtime as proof but for now im gonna leave this screeny hehe


----------



## amd_v9_powered

well after many tests and failures this is what i top out at, a measly 3.06GHz
with 16x mutli & stock voltage, meh it beats 2.7







ill have to wait till i get a better board


----------



## damo10000

Try raising volts a little i got water cooling and to hit 3.2ghz i need anoth .100mvolts so 1.425. i can do std speed as low as 1.15 volts so it doesnt scale to well the voltage for overclocking gain.

You got air cooling i guess u should hit 3100mhz depending on temps.


----------



## RazorsEdge807

Sorry I havn't posted in a while.......I've been preoccupied. My Foxconn A7GM-S Rev 2.0 won't POST after I changed my POST screen with the FACTORY SUPPLIED "Fox Logo"! I had changed it before with no problems but it didn't like it the second time. The fans will come on but I couldn't force a Bios Flash or see anything on screen. I contacted Foxconn by e-mail and they responded in 1 day with the Bios instructions (which only helps if you can POST). So this is just to let people know about this problem. I still had not came to a conclusion on the overclock numbers from my prev posts. Well, that's pretty much it. Sorry for the long post but I wanted to get this out, I will not use those apps that came with it in the future but I would still buy a Foxconn. Prob a Destroyer!!!!!!!!! Later.


----------



## pez

Have you tried resetting your CMOS Razor?


----------



## RazorsEdge807

Oh, I forgot that..............J.K. I even removed the battery for like an hour and I dis-charged my caps by pressing power so there was no juice in it. Thanks though pez. I got paid today so I'm gonna send it to Newegg but I had forgot to mention that upun inspection in operation that my CPU wasn't getting hot. I think it's just not getting power but it could have went out to so I will prob call Newegg today to see about sending them both in cause I just moved into AM2+ so all I have is socket 754 stuff layin around.


----------



## RazorsEdge807

Hey TripleC, How do I get on that big black board on the front. Technically it says post a cpu-z or a screenie! No, I realize that I gotta figure out what's going on with the numbers but could you put me on at stock or something? Thx


----------



## xbanhxbaox

well i've given up on my kuma, i couldn't pass up on the 940 quad deal so i'm getting that in today. I'm putting up the kuma on ebay to help pay for the new cpu. Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for helping me out, probable the last time i'll be in this thread.


----------



## Specd_out

good ridens you trader. lol congrats on the upgrade

On too more important things. I have my 7750 on an Asus M3N72-D board and right now I have it oc at 3.2 with 1.45v ( I know its overkill but my temps never pass 31 and my idle is 19-20) Its stable as can be, but i have a question. My voltage on all my diag and stress testing software all say that my voltage is 1.42 and it will fluxuate between 1.40 and 1.42 but under stress it pretty much stays flat except for a few + or -.01 volts. Does this seem weird to any one espeacily about the voltage in the BIOS being different then what everything in windows says


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Specd_out* 
good ridens you trader. lol congrats on the upgrade

On too more important things. I have my 7750 on an Asus M3N72-D board and right now I have it oc at 3.2 with 1.45v ( I know its overkill but my temps never pass 31 and my idle is 19-20) Its stable as can be, but i have a question. My voltage on all my diag and stress testing software all say that my voltage is 1.42 and it will fluxuate between 1.40 and 1.42 but under stress it pretty much stays flat except for a few + or -.01 volts. Does this seem weird to any one espeacily about the voltage in the BIOS being different then what everything in windows says

No not weird at all..... So when you stress tested it, how long did you stress it for at 3.2ghz...and 1.45v is not overkill....depends on the chip....some seem to need more than others....


----------



## Specd_out

i did a ten min occt on large load and 1hr on fsx and about 1.5-2hrs on crysis I really want to get around 3.3 3.4. but to make that stable I need to up the voltage on the northbridge chipset to get a more stable oc. I i dont know what the stock voltage is so that I can adjust it. I see you have the m4n asus board do you have the 750a chipset or a higher one


----------



## thomas_zhu

It's the first time I use an AMD cpu, and it's the first time I tried to use daily a overclocked cpu. I am using the stock cpu cooler, not very effective I guess. By now, my best result is 3.2g with cpu vid at 1.3375v (pass 32m digits super_pi calculation). I can boot the system at 3.24g with ASRock's bios oc options (1.4v), but that isn't stable--the computer would reboot while testing 3dmark06, cinebenchmark or super_pi. Don't know why. It's weird though, when I ran 32m digits super_pi at default clock, I got 31min55sec; but when I ran it at oc 3.2g, I got a 34min (16k to 16m pi calc is much faster than default clock). Maybe it is the harddisk's fault? I'm running xp on a 8-year-old ide disk.

I forgot to send the validation file, here is the link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=553829


----------



## Templar848

YES!!!! Finally. 1.52 volts

No, it isn't stable at all.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=553454


----------



## BesiktasNL

Hi all,

Kind of new in overclocking but i got the luck to start with a good overclocker.

Here is the validation link:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=553718


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thomas_zhu*


It's the first time I use an AMD cpu, and it's the first time I tried to use daily a overclocked cpu. I am using the stock cpu cooler, not very effective I guess. By now, my best result is 3.2g with cpu vid at 1.3375v (pass 32m digits super_pi calculation). I can boot the system at 3.24g with ASRock's bios oc options (1.4v), but that isn't stable--the computer would reboot while testing 3dmark06, cinebenchmark or super_pi. Don't know why. It's weird though, when I ran 32m digits super_pi at default clock, I got 31min55sec; but when I ran it at oc 3.2g, I got a 34min (16k to 16m pi calc is much faster than default clock). Maybe it is the harddisk's fault? I'm running xp on a 8-year-old ide disk.


u should be able to unlock the 2 cores to make a quad with that board


----------



## BesiktasNL

I wont get one bit furher, tried everything i think. 
205 mhz just wont, multiplier 17 also just wont.. 
this is possibly the best i can get..

anyone any suggestions?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=553748


----------



## Morgot

just got the kuma, and stated oc'n










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=553776


----------



## thomas_zhu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


u should be able to unlock the 2 cores to make a quad with that board


Really? How? I said I'm new to OC, and the stability is my first concern as long as the box is fast enough. Will the unlock thing hurt my cpu?


----------



## thomas_zhu

I googled and found that the motherboard in the Korean unlock case was ASRock A790GX/128M. Mine is 790GMH, I wonder whether or not their method works on this mb.


----------



## thomas_zhu

I followed that source a little bit more, but failed to find out how it worked. As to the ACC options in BIOS, I haven't tried that yet. However, since I have updated the BIOS to the lastest version the minute I got the motherboard. I really doubt it could be buggy enough to allow the unlock. Downgrade the bios? Maybe I will try it when there is more proof that 7750be is really a disabled quad. Maybe it's just me, but I don't think AMD would sell quad-core cpu, at least with quad-core potential, at a dual-core price if the disabled cores were able to work as well as the other two. That would be dumb.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thomas_zhu* 
I followed that source a little bit more, but failed to find out how it worked. As to the ACC options in BIOS, I haven't tried that yet. However, since I have updated the BIOS to the lastest version the minute I got the motherboard. I really doubt it could be buggy enough to allow the unlock. Downgrade the bios? Maybe I will try it when there is more proof that 7750be is really a disabled quad. Maybe it's just me, but I don't think AMD would sell quad-core cpu, at least with quad-core potential, at a dual-core price if the disabled cores were able to work as well as the other two. That would be dumb.

it is definately a disabled quad, wether or not those cores are faulty is yet to be know until u try m8, but enabling acc isnt going to harm anything, u may need more voltage if it works. let me know neway ive been wanting to do it for ages, if u have the same southbridge u shud be able to


----------



## dansi

Here is the link to verification

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/49...7750-quad.html

IMHO , you got to be extremely lucky to get 4 cores out of a 2 disabled cores quad procs.


----------



## thomas_zhu

I just tested all three ACC settings--auto, all core, and per core--on my ASRock A790GMH/128M MB with BIOS version 1.00 (02/12/09) and 1.20 (04/03/09) and got nothing but my decent 2 cores. I guess either I was not lucky enough or that simply doesn't work, at least with the P1.00/1.20 BIOS I have tried. Since my MB has the same SB750 southbridge, I wonder what other parameters play a role here, if the unlock thing is real.


----------



## el gappo

maybe you need the modded bios that they used :/ ask some people that sorted there 720 x3, basicaly the same thing


----------



## thomas_zhu

Maybe. I wish someone can figure out the workable details of the unlock process soon, but I doubt it.


----------



## Hueristic

Hi guys, Question.

Has anyone here been able to confirm the 4 core unlock?


----------



## alwaysAMD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Hi guys, Question.

Has anyone here been able to confirm the 4 core unlock?


Doesn't work.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD*


Doesn't work.


you need a modded bios, anyway im going liwuid soon maybe take that 1# spot


----------



## mindire

Hey guys, i am new here. I tried to OC my amd 7750 right from the start i installed it on my pc.
Here is the link. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=555557
Here is a screenshot that shows my voltage.









I putted everything on auto and manuel overclock i raised multiplier to 15.
I got 2x 2gb corsair 800mhz memory also auto settings.
CPU settings all auto except multiplier
This is with stock cooler and windows vista SP1 x64 eng.

EDIT: forgot to mention my Motherboard. Its an Asus M2N-E with Nforce 570??


----------



## AMD_Freak

Mindire, wow low voltage whats it say in bios or HWM ? and your temps


----------



## el gappo

i just got 3.44 ghz on the stock cooler no proof







was very unstable even at 1.525 vcore, must wait till new cooler


----------



## thomas_zhu

Will Anyone recommend an air cooler for 7750BE?


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thomas_zhu*


Will Anyone recommend an air cooler for 7750BE?


I like mine (listed below). If you have a bigger case you'll be able to get a bigger cooler on it (ie, 9700 version of what I have). It does the trick nicely and it's easy to mount.

Others are going to suggest a Thermalright Ultra... or something called a "Dark Knight".


----------



## mindire

I dont know what HWM is, but my voltage is "auto" in bios, i just raised my multiplier nothing more. atm my idle temps are with stock cooler 31-32 degrees, this is after office/internet use for 15 minutes long after boot.

EDIT: i found out what HWM(onitor) is so here is a screenshot. after 20 minutes office/internet use.


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mindire*


I dont know what HWM is, but my voltage is "auto" in bios, i just raised my multiplier nothing more. atm my idle temps are with stock cooler 31-32 degrees, this is after office/internet use for 15 minutes long after boot.


Here is it HWN
http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php


----------



## Templar848

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thomas_zhu* 
Will Anyone recommend an air cooler for 7750BE?

I am quite happy with my Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer. It is one of the better AMD cooling solutions out there for the money. I will go ahead and issue a warning though. Any of the direct contact heat pipe cooling solutions, like the CCF or any of the Xigmateks, are more difficult to apply your thermal compound to correctly and get a good seat.


----------



## stevens_kenneth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fizzlebob* 
At that point I had my ram underclocked as I was just stressing my CPU. My current settings are Ref Clock @ 204 with a multi of 16.5 for a total of 3366. I wanted to keep my ram at pretty close to stock speeds so I could adjust the timing which is now running at 4-5-5-12 instead of 5-5-5-15.

I have de same board and the same processor, i run the orthors wen my proce is in @3.2Ghz and reboot, why??? what is de exactly configuration for your board. Thank you. My email is: [email protected]


----------



## Specd_out

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thomas_zhu*


Will Anyone recommend an air cooler for 7750BE?


I have a zalman 9700. I love them to death. I have a 9500 on my old HP dual core. I have awsome temps on my 7750. I run a 3.2 oc with around 1.5v and my core temps are around 18 at idle and 34 after a 1hr occt test. alot of people love the trues and some of the coolermaster coolers. And in reality they are a better cooler but are ugly at least IMO.


----------



## RazorsEdge807

I can attest to the zalman as well, it simply rocks. I have almost identical temps on my CPU! I just got my new parts installed and running but now I am having problems with my XFX 9600gt crashing even at stock speeds. My temps are normal (46 idle and mid 50's to 61 max) right? I also installed the 185 driver today as well so I'm in for a fun time with this one. Any suggestions?


----------



## RazorsEdge807




----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thomas_zhu* 
Will Anyone recommend an air cooler for 7750BE?

Black Knight Xiggy


----------



## Beezer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thomas_zhu* 
Will Anyone recommend an air cooler for 7750BE?

I have a coolermaster V8 with a upgraded fan and my system keeps around 31-35c at idle and haven't seen it go over 47 under load, at least according to Everest.


----------



## Alwinp

I wanna OC this cpu, but I have no idea what I should set my NB frequency at.


----------



## awdrifter

OC the core frequency first, then once your hit a wall, then oc the NB frequency.


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awdrifter*


OC the core frequency first, then once your hit a wall, then oc the NB frequency.


Wasn't planning to OC the NB frequency, needed to know the stock settings.
But it's 9x so i got that now

I'm just going for a Multiplier OC since I have no experience with Motherboard voltage tweaking.

But even with simply raising the multi it seems to have a hard time.

NB multi: 9x
HT freq: 200
FSB: 200
Multi: 15x
Volt: 1.3

Everything else at stock
Worked for like 5 minutes and then it already rebooted.
Maybe its because I took it all the way from stock upto 3ghz withing a single shot.

Right now I have it running at 2.9, but we'll have to see if it will last long.
Temps are great to, 30C on idle ~40-42 on load


----------



## RazorsEdge807

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RazorsEdge807* 
I can attest to the zalman as well, it simply rocks. I have almost identical temps on my CPU! I just got my new parts installed and running but now I am having problems with my XFX 9600gt crashing even at stock speeds. My temps are normal (46 idle and mid 50's to 61 max) right? I also installed the 185 driver today as well so I'm in for a fun time with this one. Any suggestions?

O.K. So I've been running the performance test in LP:Colonies and playing Bioshock(@50-60fps) w/ Stock settings on my XFX 9600gt and optimized and failsafe settings in BIOS. I have OC'd this setup (new mobo) to 3.4ghz with 3.2 STABLE since I have had it with no problems except for games so I don't think that's the prob but I set it to factory settings to take that out of the equation. Side note:, I had my my 9600gt oc'd to alpha dog specs 740/1850/1000) and it ran fine and even got up yo 70 before [email protected]$%!. I've been trying some older drivers 'cause I read that those can sometimes work better since the games and cards came out at that time? Any thoughts about this or ant help would be GREATLY APPRECIATED. Thanks in advance and sorry so long of a post but I had to get all the info so you wonderful ppl can guide me in the right direction. Thanks again.


----------



## HondaGuy

Alwinp: What version of AOD are you running?


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HondaGuy* 
Alwinp: What version of AOD are you running?

Did a format so I don't have it anymore
I think it was 3.0 tho.


----------



## Beezer

silly question but are the charts on the front page stable overclocks or just what people were able to get to boot, or a combo of both?


----------



## chubbyfatazn

--


----------



## The_Leetard179

this isn't being updated anymore...


----------



## RazorsEdge807

Well, I have been running Bioshock Maxed out 1600x1200 with no problems and high frame rates (50-60) with my vid card and temps maxing out at 60-61 but only at STOCK settings and 100% fans! What gives? I know that you generate a lot more heat when you increase you're core clock but shoould this card shut off at 64? I wonder if I should slap some arctic silver on it? Maybe it wasn't done correctly at the factory. Thanks fo the suggestions. Later.

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/560026.png


----------



## Prodigy146

are you talking about your graphic card?? a video cards max temps are 90C-120C depending.

So your temps are fine


----------



## TheLastPriest

Ok hoping for some help. I am getting my ass kicked by these overclocks, I bumped the voltage on her up to 1.4 and was able to sit at 3Ghz stable....ok so I use the term stable very loosely it ran prime for about 30min before BSOD but that is far better then I have ever gotten. Then on reboot a couple hours later (I was able to reboot fine after the bsod) the machine went haywire, had to change everything back to stock and do a system restore. Ok so long story short I think I am using the wrong bios for the GA-MA770-UD3. Why it didnt occur to me before I dont know, the Gigabyte site says the right bios for the 7750 is the F5, I am currently on F4. Before I do anything rash like flash the bios I just wanted to see if anyone can confirm for me that the F5 is the correct bios and if there are any different revisions on the MB that I need to look out for. Quick assistance is hoped for, but any assistance is much appreciated. Thanks guys, hopefully if I sort this out things will even out and I can join the 3ghz club...

Thank you in advance for anyone who takes the time to help

TLP


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RazorsEdge807* 
Well, I have been running Bioshock Maxed out 1600x1200 with no problems and high frame rates (50-60) with my vid card and temps maxing out at 60-61 but only at STOCK settings and 100% fans! What gives? I know that you generate a lot more heat when you increase you're core clock but shoould this card shut off at 64? I wonder if I should slap some arctic silver on it? Maybe it wasn't done correctly at the factory. Thanks fo the suggestions. Later.

http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/560026.png

If your going to replace your TIM use something that don't have 200hrs curing time "They specified it as up to 200hours, which is a ridiculously long cure time." my favorite is ARCTIC COOLING MX-2 rated one of the best


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest* 
Ok hoping for some help. I am getting my ass kicked by these overclocks, I bumped the voltage on her up to 1.4 and was able to sit at 3Ghz stable....ok so I use the term stable very loosely it ran prime for about 30min before BSOD but that is far better then I have ever gotten. Then on reboot a couple hours later (I was able to reboot fine after the bsod) the machine went haywire, had to change everything back to stock and do a system restore. Ok so long story short I think I am using the wrong bios for the GA-MA770-UD3. Why it didnt occur to me before I dont know, the Gigabyte site says the right bios for the 7750 is the F5, I am currently on F4. Before I do anything rash like flash the bios I just wanted to see if anyone can confirm for me that the F5 is the correct bios and if there are any different revisions on the MB that I need to look out for. Quick assistance is hoped for, but any assistance is much appreciated. Thanks guys, hopefully if I sort this out things will even out and I can join the 3ghz club...

Thank you in advance for anyone who takes the time to help

TLP

have you tried to bump up your NB just a little bit? I dont know about that board but it seems some have had troubles with the Bios on Gigabutt boards you should be able to hit 3.2 super easy with just a bump in the Cpu multi and no voltage increase


----------



## Lervik

http://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?i...puzresults.png

@dd me to tha list









3247ghz. 203 buss. 16x multi : 406 ram speed > M2N68-am Plus (mobo) chipset nvidia ID03E2 ?
Silent Knight II Air fan


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak* 
have you tried to bump up your NB just a little bit? I dont know about that board but it seems some have had troubles with the Bios on Gigabutt boards you should be able to hit 3.2 super easy with just a bump in the Cpu multi and no voltage increase


Oh man the things I have tried, probably just my lack of experience but the thing kicks the crap out of me. When you say bump up the NB a little bit, how much is a little bit? I havent strayed too far off the multiplier/voltage/ram speed/voltage path just because I wasn't quite sure where to go, even with all the research I have done there are never "clear" instructions so to speak. Updated to new bios, things seem to run better but no difference in my OC....None what so ever, doomed to sit at 2.9 til I find the money for my upgrade...


----------



## Nenkitsune

Unfortunately I'm having to sell my poor little 7750BE.

I hope it finds a good home though. the little guy was able to break 3.3ghz stable for 13 hours with 1.5v, and I had it perfectly stable down at 1.44v as well.


----------



## dariusz666

Yo

I have GIGABYTE GA-MA770-UD3 with newest BIOS F5 and I can't get more than 3,2GHz.

Can anyone with the same MB send mi his settings of BIOS?

Thanks


----------



## Prodigy146

Ah i cant believe how much better an aftermarket is over stock, my stock cooler got 68C load at 15.5x 3110ghz 1.4250vcore.

But now with my scythe mugen 2 im at 16x stable. but i need a ridiculous amount of vcore just to keep it stable


----------



## Nenkitsune

these chips LOVE voltage, so don't be afraid to bump it up more! lmao


----------



## Beezer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prodigy146* 

Ah i cant believe how much better an aftermarket is over stock, my stock cooler got 68C load at 15.5x 3110ghz 1.4250vcore.

But now with my scythe mugen 2 im at 16x stable. but i need a ridiculous amount of vcore just to keep it stable









yea the highest I trusted taking mine was 1.63v , Temps weren't a huge issue but I just didn't want to fry anything.


----------



## RazorsEdge807

Prodigy, since the temps my question is about the card shutting down at any decent overclock? I,ve had it set to the "alpha dog" settings (740/1000) on my old mobo and it ran fine at hotter temps so I'm confused. Thanks for any help.


----------



## RazorsEdge807

I'm trying to find a guide that is geared towards my bios on this Gigabyte mobo because I don't have certain HTT features so I'm having to translate from some of the AMD64 O.C. Guides I have. I am still trying to understand how fast my HT Clock needs to be and how to get this chip over 3.4 stable. I got a good feeling about this board but it has been finicky so far. Thanks guys!


----------



## HondaGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Beezer*


yea the highest I trusted taking mine was 1.63v , Temps weren't a huge issue but I just didn't want to fry anything.


1.5 volts here,,,,


----------



## g94

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=564739

Motherboard is ASUS m4n82 Deluxe (Nforce980a)
CPU voltage is 1.55v
Cooling is Xigmatek HDT-sd964 with two fans

I think my powersupply may be holding me back. Has anyone expiremented with the VDDA and VDDNB voltages?


----------



## foxes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TripleC*


so we got more people having this chip after all huh

let's keep this thread alive,

thread updated

(damn i gotta find time to update the top 30 gpu thread lol, update that thing takes like an hour everytime)


Great forum...the one that i looking for... :>
wanna enlisting...

Well, latest result...

















History : 
run at (200x16=3.2, 1.35v, 1800mhz(x9), at mem 800, 1.9v, 4-4-4-12, 2t) = 
Crash when load os welcome screen.

i able to run at (200x15=3.0, 1.35v, 1800mhz(x9), at mem 800, 1.95v, 4-4-4-12, 2t) = run at occt about 2 hours b4 bsod (6h test)
In real life app i'm running more than 1gb video encoding, simultaneous run nfsp more than 2 hours, after i quit the game, os constanly crash.

Now i am currently run at (200x14.5=2.9, 1.35v, 2000mhz(x10), at mem 1066, 2.1v, 5-5-5-15, 2t) = run at occt about 8 hours b4 bsod (10h test)
In real life app ulead encoding more than 1gb video, in same time burning 8gb dvd data with nero, and quake 4 online. No Crash, but temp going nuts its 55deg.

i wonder if people would answer my curious, is 2900 is limit for my 7750 chip ?
or i'll appreciate if d' masters here could give any advice how should i breakthough to 3200, stabilize occt test in 10h, and normal in real app life.

most use of my 7750 is for encoding pupose, just common gamers kindlike...

i suspicious the crash matter is to do with temp, yes..i have problem with temp, in here (jakarta) air temp is 'bout 28 ~ 35deg, my pc run 46 at idle, and 57 at full load (7750 official max temp is 'bout 74deg, ...cmiiw), so about thi issue i enabling cool n quiet feat in bios, hoping this could help, but its almost none...

ps. : i'm also enabling hybrid crossfire (if this would concern the temp issue)

---------------------------
System
7750BE | MSI K9A2GM-V2, 780G-sb700 | Corsair dominator twin (2x1024) 8500-1066 | Xigmatek Nepartak | simbadda 430W | hd3450 hyb cf hd3200 | 160 gb seagate | samsung DVDRW - LG DVDR |


----------



## Vandal

First time poster.

Hello , this is my first attempt at overclocking.Im currently being conservative at 3.0ghz havent tried to up the multi past 15 yet , so far so good.System hasnt crashed once.I will attempt to see how far i can push this chip later in the week but with my aging graphics card the overclock prolly wont make differnce anyway.

Very pleased with what 65 bucks can buy in cpu's in todays market.









MHZ - 3000
Bus x Multi - 200 x 15
Ram speed - 1066
Voltage - 1.33
HT Link - 1800
Mobo - Gigabyte GA-MA790X UD4HP
Chipset - AMD790X
CPU Cooling - Stock


----------



## RazorsEdge807

Well, don't know how or why but I'm getting some good overclocks from my gfx card now! Here's my settings and so fsr so good but a couple questions. My CPU Core stayst the same at idle/load but the CPU temp rises about 4 degrees? Ram Timings vs speed good (it's ddr2-800 but has ran at 996 under non-mobo/cpu stress conditions) Also if I push the CPU multi or FSB up any I get crashes so thats what I would like to do w/out frying my chip/chipset (2oz copper base on mobo)

Suggestions PLEASE


----------



## TheLastPriest

i able to run at (200x15=3.0, 1.35v, 1800mhz(x9), at mem 800, 1.95v, 4-4-4-12, 2t) = run at occt about 2 hours b4 bsod (6h test)
In real life app i'm running more than 1gb video encoding, simultaneous run nfsp more than 2 hours, after i quit the game, os constanly crash.

Now i am currently run at (200x14.5=2.9, 1.35v, 2000mhz(x10), at mem 1066, 2.1v, 5-5-5-15, 2t) = run at occt about 8 hours b4 bsod (10h test)
In real life app ulead encoding more than 1gb video, in same time burning 8gb dvd data with nero, and quake 4 online. No Crash, but temp going nuts its 55deg.

i wonder if people would answer my curious, is 2900 is limit for my 7750 chip ?
or i'll appreciate if d' masters here could give any advice how should i breakthough to 3200, stabilize occt test in 10h, and normal in real app life.

most use of my 7750 is for encoding pupose, just common gamers kindlike...

i suspicious the crash matter is to do with temp, yes..i have problem with temp, in here (jakarta) air temp is 'bout 28 ~ 35deg, my pc run 46 at idle, and 57 at full load (7750 official max temp is 'bout 74deg, ...cmiiw), so about thi issue i enabling cool n quiet feat in bios, hoping this could help, but its almost none...

ps. : i'm also enabling hybrid crossfire (if this would concern the temp issue)

---------------------------
System
7750BE | MSI K9A2GM-V2, 780G-sb700 | Corsair dominator twin (2x1024) 8500-1066 | Deep Cool gamma 500 | simbadda 430W | hd3450 hyb cf hd3200 | 160 gb seagate | samsung DVDRW - LG DVDR |[/QUOTE]

*Ok so I am no professional overclocker to say the least (I am stuck at 2.9 myself) but I do have some input on your post

1) It has been found that certain batches of these processors OC better then others, from what I have read there are some that sit at 2.9ghz on stock voltage and need a massive voltage bump to get over that mark and then it seems for the lucky one's they get to about 3.1-3.2ghz before needing that voltage bump

2) Cool and quiet is going to make you crash more, with cool and quiet to be effective the multi and all other settings need to be set to auto so when the processor loses voltage from the down clocking cool and quiet provides the multi drops as well, if not then your chip continues to run at that higher multiplier with drastically reduced voltage, just runs out of steam and crashes. I have read that the new phenom II can OC and run cool and quiet and I am not sure if that has to do with the chip or the chipset so i could be off the mark here but this is definitely true on my board and processor combo.

If I am mistaken on any of these points please let me know. I hope this helps, I was able to get mine a little more stable when bumped to 1.5v but still would crash within 15-20min of P95 small test. Wish you the best of luck in getting past this, so far I have been eluded..

TLP*


----------



## SnakePriest

i got my Kuma 7750+ BE few days ago and i cant hit 3.2 ghz right now...i need bigger cooler to get over 1.4 volts because if i get to 1.45 volts my CPU is at 70 and rising...i have Arctic Freezer 64 PRO...in about 2 days I will got Thermaltake DuOrb and i will see...for now I am at 3.0 ghz.and i have something to show you guys...i waked up yesterday and turn up my PC and i got this....










i have Biostar TA790GX 128M,when i saw this i turned on Prime and my PC restarted and everything was normal...I think this CPU wants to be Quad


----------



## gmanu

Here me oc, totally stable with vcore 1.47v, mobo Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P, cooler Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer (temp cpu=35Âº)...I am testing to overcome this, have come to 3333 mhz but continue trying!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=568648


----------



## tweakboy

This is a good chip. I believe you can unlock the core on these. Not shure.. gl


----------



## foxes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


*Ok so I am no professional overclocker to say the least (I am stuck at 2.9 myself) but I do have some input on your post

1) It has been found that certain batches of these processors OC better then others, from what I have read there are some that sit at 2.9ghz on stock voltage and need a massive voltage bump to get over that mark and then it seems for the lucky one's they get to about 3.1-3.2ghz before needing that voltage bump

2) Cool and quiet is going to make you crash more, with cool and quiet to be effective the multi and all other settings need to be set to auto so when the processor loses voltage from the down clocking cool and quiet provides the multi drops as well, if not then your chip continues to run at that higher multiplier with drastically reduced voltage, just runs out of steam and crashes. I have read that the new phenom II can OC and run cool and quiet and I am not sure if that has to do with the chip or the chipset so i could be off the mark here but this is definitely true on my board and processor combo.

If I am mistaken on any of these points please let me know. I hope this helps, I was able to get mine a little more stable when bumped to 1.5v but still would crash within 15-20min of P95 small test. Wish you the best of luck in getting past this, so far I have been eluded..
TLP*


Sorry for my late response, and thanks for yours, bro...

i upgraded my psu to 550W corsair, and replace my sapphire hd3450 with msi 4650 d1g, i did this
'cause the previous psu seems to be bottleneck to the vcore (430W simbadda same as less than 250W pure power)
...and hd4650 to eliminate the low end hybr cf hd3450 - hd3200 sys, which reduce momboard heat (no hybr cf burden to it), and no ram cut which previous assigned to the hyb cf.

yeah as your advice i try to disabling the c&q, and it helps a bit somehow to reduce system crash...
and your last point is more worth for me (some priority that lose from my sight a time later), ...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


_...I was able to get mine a little more stable when *bumped to 1.5v*..._


the vcore, since OCed chip is "voltage/power thirst like"...i have to bump it to..., now the problem is...in msi k9a2gm BIOS there is no option to modified the value of vcore, even i updated to the latest bios via msi live update (official update method recommended by them)
...and via 3rd party software such amd overdrive, the vcore calue is still uneditable

..is there somebody got some issue how to change the vcore, please share some advice...?
------------------------------------
System
7750BE | MSI K9A2GM-V2, 780G-sb700 | Corsair dominator twin (2x1gb) 8500C5D-1066 | Xigmatek Nepartak | Corsair VX550 550W | MSI hd4650 D1G ddr2 | 160gb seagate | samsung DVDRW - LG DVDR


----------



## RazorsEdge807

I just wanted to clarify since I have seen a lot of these questions. Yes you can unlock the other cores IF you have a 790gx or 790x chipset (the sb750 southbridge w/ACC function). Not all of these chips will unlock (mine won't) so it's luck of the draw. This chip IS a Phenom I with 2 disabled cores. I have done my research on this but I welcome any corrections or additional comments. I hope this helps someone.


----------



## Korak

Triple C ... can You add me on list now?

My first ever overclocking. 3.2 GHz Stable as a rock. ( I got 3.3Ghz, but it wasnt stable, got bluescreen on 3dMark, so I dont count that)

http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/226/oc3200.jpg

with stock cooler with IC Diamond 7 Carat Thermal Compound.

Idle temperatures around 24C.

Clock Speed: 3200 MHz
BusxMulti: 200 x 16
RAM SPEED: 1066MHz
Voltage: 1.440V
HT Link 1800 MHz
Mobo: ASUS M4N72-E
Chipset: NVIDIA nForce 750a SLI
Cooling: AMD Stock cooler (air)


----------



## bucdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Korak*


Triple C ... can You add me on list now?

My first ever overclocking. 3.2 GHz Stable as a rock. ( I got 3.3Ghz, but it wasnt stable, got bluescreen on 3dMark, so I dont count that)

http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/226/oc3200.jpg

with stock cooler with IC Diamond 7 Carat Thermal Compound.

Idle temperatures around 24C.

Clock Speed: 3200 MHz
BusxMulti: 200 x 16
RAM SPEED: 1066MHz
Voltage: 1.440V
HT Link 1800 MHz
Mobo: ASUS M4N72-E
Chipset: NVIDIA nForce 750a SLI
Cooling: AMD Stock cooler (air)


idle temps dont mean too much, you should try to up cpu-nb volts, and then try 1.4875v at 3.3,


----------



## Korak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bucdan*


idle temps dont mean too much, you should try to up cpu-nb volts, and then try 1.4875v at 3.3,


I had 3.3 GHz with 1.5v. It run only 1st test on 3dMark06, but then crash. Is it still safe to pump up voltages even more?

Thou Im happy for this processor only 62 €uros.

what is vddnb voltage? at the moment that has been 1.4250v. Should that increase also?


----------



## desiibond

Core speed: 3210.27MHz
Core Multiplier: 15x
NB Speed: 1926.07MHz
RAM: 856MHz
HT reference clock: 214.02MHz
Voltage: 1.32V
RAM Timing: 5-5-5-15
Motherboard: Gigabyte MA78GM-US2H
Chipset: 780G
RAM: Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800MHz


----------



## MetalheadGautham

^^Nice OC considering you use stock cooling


----------



## desiibond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MetalheadGautham* 
^^Nice OC considering you use stock cooling









Thank you


----------



## fransurbo

Just to get in on the list. Should end up on 25...







. Not done yet though!

Clock speed: 3125MHz
BusxMulti: 202x15.5
RAM Speed: 1075.4MHz
Voltage: 1.550V
HT Link: 1814.6MHz (default)
Mobo: ECS A780GM-A
Chipset: 780G
Cooling: AMD Stock

With the NB frequency at 2GHz, the NB gets 'a little hot', but I'm hoping to rectify that tomorrow. I hope









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=578011

PS. This is 24/7 stability!


----------



## fransurbo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fransurbo* 
Clock speed: 3125MHz
BusxMulti: 202x15.5
RAM Speed: 1075.4MHz
Voltage: 1.550V

Slightly better...

Clock speed: 3134.6MHz
BusxMulti: 202x15.5
RAM Speed: 1078.6MHz
Voltage: 1.63V (1.55V + 80mV Over voltage)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=578974

With this config, I get 63ÂºC/144ÂºF on the cores at load... Still within margin







. But it's noicy!! Have to replace the fan only if nothing else!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fransurbo* 
With the NB frequency at 2GHz, the NB gets 'a little hot', but I'm hoping to rectify that tomorrow. I hope









Bought a Zalman ZM-NB47J cooler which I mounted a 40mm (1.6") on the side in true MacGyver style







.

In this test, I only ran the NB at the default 1.8GHz and the temp is TMPIN0=66ÂºC/152ÂºF and TMPIN1=55ÂºC/130ÂºF at load (42ÂºC/107ÂºF and 34ÂºC/93ÂºC respectivly on idle). So I managed to lower the temps quite drastically!
I'll see if I can increase the NB speed as soon as the stability test is done.


----------



## mjsandbe

I have just been informed that I am "mental" for using 1.6+ volts on my 7750. Can anyone help me figure out how to get my sad little 7750 moving a little faster than the "Stable" 2.8 settings I found. Help Please! Could it just be a bad chip?

---------------------------
Is pushing the CPU voltage higher dangerous mainly because of heat? I have been trying to overclock my 7750 and finding that my temperatures stay under control as I reach 1.65 V (100% CPU @ 48-50 C). I am having a terrible time overclocking my 7750 and finding I actually get better results with quite high voltage. I am using OCCT to stress test and validate stability.

I can get it to boot and run at 3.4 and 3.5 with 1.6 V, but OCCT errors out in less than an hour.

The ONLY stable configuration I have gotten is 2.8 with a x14 multiplier and VCore of 1.4. Everything over that fails. I am getting frustrated and tempted to really turn up the volts.

Is it possible I have a bad chip?

Thanks for reading my ramblings, I hope you can provide some insight.

My Build:
Vista Home Premium SP1 64-bit
GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD4P AM3/AM2+/AM2
AMD Athlon 64 X2 7750 Kuma
ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 64 Pro
G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)
ATI Radeon 1950 512MB
Antec Three Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower


----------



## mjsandbe

Even my "stable" 2.8 settings just threw a CPU error in OCCT. This is getting very frustrating. I should mention that I am doing all of my changes in the BIOS. AMDOverdrive does not seem to like Vista 64bit & GigaByte cards and the GigaByte EasyTune tool has problems with Vista 64-bit also. Very very frustrating.


----------



## reds9

@mjsandbe :
yo, maybe you are not lucky enough with your procie, and IMO you've got a bad chip, 1.4V for 2.8 is strange, on my kuma i've got 3.2 when the voltage hit 1.4V

ps : sorry for my bad english


----------



## TheLastPriest

I finally did it! 3ghz, stable in P95 for two hours until I stopped it. Took an absurd amount of changes to do it and I dont see myself going too much higher because I had to go .100 over stock voltage on the CPU to 1.424v and .050 on the north bridge. Also pushed the north bridge and HT up to 2200Mhz, but I did get her there. I tried pushing the clock speed and the multiplier each a little higher with an additional voltage bump of .025 to the cpu but could barely boot and crashed soon after. So unless someone has some good idea's that don't involve upping the voltage I guess 3ghz is where I am staying. Sweet though, one of the reasons I bought this processor was so I could save some money and just bump her up to 3Ghz, well my luck isnt so great so it wasnt quite as easy as I had hoped but its done. Sweet, and my temps still stay between 30 and 45 degrees so it works for me. Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## Taima

Add me to the list, been runnin this thing like this for a week now. Quite nice really









Clock speed: 3106 MHz
BusxMulti: 200 x 15.5
RAM Speed: 534.5MHz
Voltage: 1.376V
HT Link: 1803.8MHz (default)
Mobo: Gigabyte MA770-UD3
Chipset: AMD 770
Cooling: Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro


----------



## Templar848

Just to interject something, the list hasn't been updated in ages.


----------



## flowtek

too bad mine is not BE


----------



## apljb

Hi, new to overclocking, bought a 7750BE recently and been reading this thread (and approx 50% of the entire web...) for ideas and knowledge.

Firstly, a huge thanks to eveyone else here - the combined knowledge has been an amazing help.

I have an ASRock K10N78 mb, which has the ASRock OC Tuner utility, which I've been using while 'playing' to learn what and how to o/c this chip. I've been using Prime95 to check stability.

Having reached a reasonable o/c at 3.0 with mult set to 15 and core voltage set to 1.275 in OCTuner, I thought I'd go in and fix these in the BIOS, rather than using the Windows utility. The BIOS defaults NB clock to 1800Mhz, so I left it at that setting.

(FWIW, I tried higher clocks, but temp went up higher than I really liked under Prime95 and I couldn't find a stable run under Prime95 - I may try again later when I'm more comfortable...)

Having done that, on re-boot, CPU-Z shows 3.0Ghz, with 15x, 200MHz bus speed and 1800 Mhz HTLink, but the ASRock Tuner shows that it's running at 3.3G with 15x and the HTLink and NB running at 2Ghz, with bus speed running at 222.

It looks like CPU-Z reports the bus speed static at 200 Mhz, whereas the ASRock utility shows the bus speed constantly fluctuating by a few hundredths inline with the CPU and HTLink frequencies.

This has me puzzled, as I'm trying to figure out what the system is 'really' running at !

Any thoughts on what is going on here ?


----------



## bringonblink

Hi all. Am new to the forums, been using it for a while for info though.

Anyway! I have an Athlon 7750, Asus M3A87-T 790GX and 2gigs of Dominator 800mhz Ram.

I've never really done much overclocking but so far i managed to get her up to 3ghz by simply raising the multiplier.

what i would like to know however , is the default values for these settings if anyone knows?

CPU- NB Voltage
SB V
NB V

ive looked everywhere and can't find anything! just want to know them as a base line for my overclocking adventure. thanks in advance.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apljb* 
Hi, new to overclocking, bought a 7750BE recently and been reading this thread (and approx 50% of the entire web...) for ideas and knowledge.

Firstly, a huge thanks to eveyone else here - the combined knowledge has been an amazing help.

I have an ASRock K10N78 mb, which has the ASRock OC Tuner utility, which I've been using while 'playing' to learn what and how to o/c this chip. I've been using Prime95 to check stability.

Having reached a reasonable o/c at 3.0 with mult set to 15 and core voltage set to 1.275 in OCTuner, I thought I'd go in and fix these in the BIOS, rather than using the Windows utility. The BIOS defaults NB clock to 1800Mhz, so I left it at that setting.

(FWIW, I tried higher clocks, but temp went up higher than I really liked under Prime95 and I couldn't find a stable run under Prime95 - I may try again later when I'm more comfortable...)

Having done that, on re-boot, CPU-Z shows 3.0Ghz, with 15x, 200MHz bus speed and 1800 Mhz HTLink, but the ASRock Tuner shows that it's running at 3.3G with 15x and the HTLink and NB running at 2Ghz, with bus speed running at 222.

It looks like CPU-Z reports the bus speed static at 200 Mhz, whereas the ASRock utility shows the bus speed constantly fluctuating by a few hundredths inline with the CPU and HTLink frequencies.

This has me puzzled, as I'm trying to figure out what the system is 'really' running at !

Any thoughts on what is going on here ?

Try manually applying 222fsb in OC Tuner see if CPU-Z will report the right bus speed. Sometimes the OC Tuner settings to not stick. If CPU-Z still reports 200fsb, use Native Specialist to check your speed, it's a program similar to CPU-Z, but specifically for AMD.


----------



## apljb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
Try manually applying 222fsb in OC Tuner see if CPU-Z will report the right bus speed. Sometimes the OC Tuner settings to not stick. If CPU-Z still reports 200fsb, use Native Specialist to check your speed, it's a program similar to CPU-Z, but specifically for AMD.

Thanks, tried Native Specialist, but, unfortunately, I'm running Win 7 64-bit and it doesn't appear to install on that platform (nor Vista 64-bit).

I'll try applying the FSB update in OC Tuner later, I'm pretty sure CPU-Z recognizes it when applied that way, as I did try various options before and this was the first time I ever saw any discrepancies.

Just to clarify, though, I have no updates being applied via OCTuner at the moment, it's all BIOS based, I'm just using it as a monitoring tool.

Thanks.


----------



## bogey1337

hi guys! please add me.. new to overclocking







.. just finished a run on everest stability test 30 mins.. oc to 3.0 (15x on @ 1.350 volts) temps maxed @ 49C.. just a quick question btw. Any answer would be appreciated. Does everest give out accurate info? e.g temps, voltage, etc.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=586978


----------



## RazorsEdge807

Yes Everest is accurate but it is always good to check it against another app like speedfan or something.


----------



## pokeralien

hi all, cool forum!hope with help of u guys i break the 3,5 wall in my chip..







( btw sorry my english)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=590379
cooling : old koolance watercooling(original for amd64 3500+)

is the rank chart dead or do i forrget somthing??


----------



## dlee7283

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pokeralien* 
hi all, cool forum!hope with help of u guys i break the 3,5 wall in my chip..







( btw sorry my english)

3.5 stable will be hard to accomplish, 3.2 and 3.3 are realistic


----------



## pokeralien

hi,wow fast reply,thx!
3,44ghz on my 7750 is primestable.but +1mhz with voltages -1.6v are not.do u think i try more then 1.6v?(i hope u understand,sry again my english)


----------



## dlee7283

1.625 is the most you should do. Any more than that risks your cpu not working again.


----------



## pokeralien

i see many in this forum use acc.my system only boot with acc hybrid mode(no cores unlockd,no higher oc or less volts)with acc normal mode it wont boot!?but for oc i use normal mode,right?


----------



## pokeralien

hi again..
i reachd 3,49ghz.until now not primestable but im working on it.i had to raise cpu nbvid and nb core(at 3,44ghz primstable i only raise cpu to 1,45)and disable acc.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=591484


----------



## hitman1985

Here we go,

Ambient: 21 C
Case currently used: Antec 900
Fans currently used: 3 x Yate loon medium + 200mm exhaust on top
HSF: Stock!

Chip: 7750 BE - AD775ZWCGHBOX
CPU Info:
Stock MHZ: 2700mhz
Stock idle temp: 25 C
Stock max temp: 38 C
HT Link: 1809.2

OC'd Settings so far:
Voltage: 1.344v
MHZ: 3115.7 mhz
Multiplier: 15.5
Bus speed: 201mhz
Prime Stable: Yes (60mins Tested)
Oc'd idle temp: 30 C
Oc'd max temp: 53 C
Board: MSI K9A2 Platinum 7376 (v.1)
Bios: v1.8
Chipset: 790FX

RAM: 2 x 2Gb G.Skill DDR2 8500
Channels#: Dual
DC Mode: Ganged
Freq: 536.0 /// 1066mhz
CL: 5-5-5-15-32-2T

Validation Link:

Code:


Code:


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=594003

if any details are left out, please feel free to ask me.

this was my first attempt as i got this cpu less then 12 hrs ago, im still setting up and deciding which hsf and so on....

nice to be here, hope i can join in


----------



## corwin155

My rigs a Home theater pc / gaming 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 7750 Kuma @ 3.15MHz (no v bump)
Multiplier x Bus speed 14x225
6 gigs adata ddr2 800 @ 450mhz
picked wrong Mobo for unlocking extra cores heh 
AM2+ Dual-Core black edition DR-B3 Revision so no TBL Bug
would love to build a new pc with Phenom II X2 550 Black Edition Callisto


----------



## Thosesneakyfrench

Hey guys, I recently got a 7750 and was wondering how far I could OC it.

I have the stock heatsink(the no heatpipes version), so temperatures are no where near what they could be. Running p95 large ffts, I get 65C on the cpu, and the cores get to 45. Voltage adjustments on my board aren't very hospitable either, I have stock(1.35), 1.4, and 1.5.

What I need to know is what temperatures I should stay under while overclocking this thing.


----------



## mdcrt

Might as well add me to the club. Got mine to 3.16, but have hit a wall. I hope you guys can help me.
Just about everything is on auto except the ram uses 2.2v from the factory, fsb at 204 and multi at 15.5. CPU-Z shows fsb at 203.


----------



## Korak

mdcrt... you need to pump up some voltages there.


----------



## mdcrt

I have tried 1.4v. I am a little hesitant to go higher. What is the safe, max voltage?


----------



## Korak

mdcrt...well I have stable 3.2GHz with stock cooler and 1.45V. And only 30C at the moment








Memories running on 2.1V 1066MHz.

I was able to go even 3.3GHz... but then getting bluescreen on 3Dmark test. Thou Im going to try that again when I get a new Noctua cooler.

http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/226/oc3200.jpg


----------



## zevind

My 7750 seems to be running really hot and I don't know why. I had been running it at stock, and then 2 days ago it started crashing when under full load. When I went to investigate, first thing I noticed was that my voltages where all over the place, So I got a new power supply. Still, if I have my Vcore set at 1.275, it will jump from anywhere between 1.250 to 1.360, which seems bad. So I started looking on forums, and saw a post on here from a week ago where someone posted their stock temps and OC temps and voltages, and something looked wrong. When I leave everything in the BIOS to auto, and MB still feeds 1.4v into the Vcore, and my chip idles at 40c, and hits 65c







and shutdowns under full load. Lowering the Vcore to 1.275 lowers my idle temps to about 37, but still hits 58c under load. Any lower Vcore and the box won't boot.

My only ideas are either the MB sucks and its A: feeding too much juice to my chips, or B: My CPU is bad and just puts off to much heat. Or maybe the temp sensors are bad? It says the exhaust temp is 44c, but it sure doesn't feel that hot...

At any rate, I really wanna get this thing overclocked, but seeing as it is barely stable at stock settings I don't know what to do. Any help would be awesome.

Thanks.


----------



## mdcrt

zevind - What are your system specs?


----------



## zevind

Athlon64 X2 7750 Black Edition
Arctic Cool CPU Cooler (Dunno model, but it's about 50% bigger than stock HSF
2x2GB G.Skill PC-1066 DDR2
ASRock N61P-S Mainboard
XFX GTS-250 1GB OC edition
Antec "EarthPower" 80+ 500w Power Supply (12v1 22A, 12v2 20A)
2x WD 74GB Raptors in RAID 0
SiL 2-port RAID card, PCIe 1x
Lite-On DL DVD Burner

Let me know if I forgot anything


----------



## mdcrt

What kind of case? Have good air flow? Do you have good contact between your cooler and cpu? Did you remove the film on the bottom of your cooler? Have a good thermal compound? Just a thought, your psu might not be enough for your system.


----------



## zevind

Good case, an old Lan-Li made of all steel. 2 front fans, 1 blow-hole, 1 rear. I removed the thermal crap that came on the new HSF I just bought for it an used Arctic Silver 5.

Think I'm just gonna try a new MB. Got my eye on a decent Gigabyte board for $110 that should do the trick.


----------



## mdcrt

Good luck with the new mobo.


----------



## mdcrt

Got it to 3.25.










Idle temps and load temps are not bad.


----------



## Kenji Acso

my Pc boot 1/5 time whit this overlock ,
My board suck i cant raise voltage so ...
Hyper TX2 Whit 2 Yate 92mm Fan


----------



## TheLastPriest

I finally got 3Ghz stable!!! I know, it doesnt seem like much but for those of us stuck with the gimpy batches its awesome. I think my mobo has something to do with it, while I really like the Gigabyte GA-MA770UD3 I dont think it is a great overclocker, just like it couldnt handle 8gb of 1066 and have to run at 800(though I think that might be a processor issue). None the less, I stopped with all the little tweaks and such and just pushed the voltage to 1.45 and the multiplier to 15 and we are there amazing the simplicity when you stop messing with everything and just power through. Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## hitman1985

well i got a small update on my oc, im up on 3.2 right now, i primed last night, of corse didnt save a screeny







but any doubt ill repeat the prime run, this is a temp setup, i will post back when i get this cpu on air cooling with my mugen 2 and back on the msi dka 790gx platinum with a 4850 1gb (long story short, my backup system will be up this week







hopefully)

till then ill stick with this :


----------



## kz26

3105MHz
207x15
RAM: 414MHz (DDR2-828)
1.30V (stock)
HT Link: 1800MHz
Mobo: ASRock A780GMH/128M
Chipset: AMD 780G/SB710
ACC Enabled
Cooling: stock AMD fan

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=620951


----------



## Cavi

I can't seem to get it stable at 3.0ghz.

At 3.0, every once in awhile it will crash by crashing my display. I know it's my CPU and not my GPU because when I kick it back to 2.9 it runs fine 24/7. Should I just give it more juice (volts)? I currently idle at 39c without a voltage increase.

Any ideas? I know my chipset may not be helping me out, but I plan on fixing that when I upgrade to AM3 when/if that happens.


----------



## alwaysAMD

Cavi, sounds like you need to give it a tad more juice. I needed to add +0.025 when I had my 7750+ to get it stable at 3.0. Finally settled for 3.2Ghz @ 1.375v.


----------



## Thosesneakyfrench

Hi guys, I have my Kuma @ 3.2 with stock cooling. Temps with Prime95 large FFTs seem great considering, and I think my chip has more potential. I'm aware of the huge voltage bump needed to go above this region, and my motherboard isn't necessarily very welcoming to it. The voltage adjustments for the CPU are +.05 and +.1, but my board has no VRM coolers so I get ENORMOUS range of vcore.

I know my memory can't overclock. I had it in an intel rig and it became unstable @ 850 6-6-6-18.

Screen was taken at load, all advice is hugely appreciated.


----------



## AaronCooper

Thread owner, can't you make this 7750/7850 thread?

Both same chip, one with higher stock multi. I can find proof of this if you need.


----------



## RawZ

Hi guys,

Fancy winning some money and/or great OCN prizes?

Why not try OCN's benchmark speed test contest here

Sign up!


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alwaysAMD* 
Cavi, sounds like you need to give it a tad more juice. I needed to add +0.025 when I had my 7750+ to get it stable at 3.0. Finally settled for 3.2Ghz @ 1.375v.

With my south bridge, I only have three incremental options for voltages (+50mV, +100mV, +150mV).

I jacked that all the way up, and STILL can't keep 3.0 stable for some reason


----------



## Cavi

Ok, looks like I'm going to start paying with FSB (or whatever AMD calls it) to try and get it higher now. Hopefully later tonight I'll have some sort of success story.

It's a shame I can't just jack up the multi like everyone else lol


----------



## AaronCooper

Why can't you?

It will still need the added voltage, even if it's at 3GHz+ via multi or 3Ghz+ via FSB...

I thought this was your problem.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AaronCooper*


Why can't you?

It will still need the added voltage, even if it's at 3GHz+ via multi or 3Ghz+ via FSB...

I thought this was your problem.


Yeah I know I will still need the added voltage, but the CPU isn't stable at 3.0 with a simple multi increase and the added voltage, therefore I am going to try and messing with the FSB now to try and get it to 3.0 stable as opposed to simply trying to increase the multiplier.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


Yeah I know I will still need the added voltage, but the CPU isn't stable at 3.0 with a simple multi increase and the added voltage, therefore I am going to try and messing with the FSB now to try and get it to 3.0 stable as opposed to simply trying to increase the multiplier.


Flash to newest bios? Turn on ACC to "Auto"?


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 
Flash to newest bios? Turn on ACC to "Auto"?

I have the newest BIOS, and my board only has SB700, so no ACC for me!

I'm beginning to think that I REALLY need a new mobo...


----------



## tmunn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AaronCooper*


Thread owner, can't you make this 7750/7850 thread?

Both same chip, one with higher stock multi. I can find proof of this if you need.


I approve of this message.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tmunn*


I approve of this message.


Please realize at the time this thread was made only the 7750 existed. And the thread hasn't been updated in quite some time and I doubt OP intends to update it as almost everyone has moved on to bigger and better things.


----------



## RawZ

Fancy winning some cash prizes, OCN logos and a LN2/DICE Pot?

Try OCN's Benchmark challenge. Closing date is October 17th, 2009.

Get your entry's in for the 5 benchmarks!

Different classes to enter for AMD; X2, X3, X4 (Unlocks included into X4 Class). Everyone stands a chance of winning!

Winner from each class is entered for the grand prize draw of winning an OCN engraved LN2/DICE Pot for that Xtreme OC you have always wanted!

Check it out - *OCN Time Challenge - Benchmarking Contest*
*Prize List:*

1st - $25
2nd - $15
3rd - Applique Pack

Applique Pack Consists of the following:

1 x Small Flame with Logo
1 x Large Logo
3 x Small Logo

*Grand Prize*



Hot isn't it?









Come on guys!


----------



## AaronCooper

RawZ i know your just trying to get more competition in but most people know about this.

My thoughts are some people just know it's a waste entering, and the others who are more serious, will most likely wait until Oct. as it will be colder









I'll enter if i finish my WC kit before the competition ends, although i think my chip will hit a wall around 3.5GHz so the results won't be anything worthwhile.


----------



## RawZ

At the end of the day its a bit of fun. Always nice to see some benchies and what some people can do with their hardware.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Just wanted to poke my head in and thank everyone for their help with the 7750, my PII 940BE and 4870 Toxic are on their way so it looks as though I will be moving on. Everyone's expertise was pivotal in teaching me the basics of OC'ing even if I did have a bad batch 7750 that wouldn't stay stable over 2.9ghz(I was able with a massive amount of voltage to get it to 3.1ghz with only the occasional crash). Bitter sweet at best the 7750 gave me my first nice processor in my first build in over a decade, with the hours spent with it trying to get it to behave and it not complying I cant say I will miss it, but I will say I had a blast with it. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## jacqlittle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
I can't seem to get it stable at 3.0ghz.

At 3.0, every once in awhile it will crash by crashing my display. I know it's my CPU and not my GPU because when I kick it back to 2.9 it runs fine 24/7. Should I just give it more juice (volts)? I currently idle at 39c without a voltage increase.

Any ideas? I know my chipset may not be helping me out, but I plan on fixing that when I upgrade to AM3 when/if that happens.

Hi Cavi, i know you from the ASUS forum, i read you sometimes...

Well sorry for my poor english, and confirm that mobo isn't good for OC, i've too the M3A78-EM and the 7750+ and my max OC is too 2.9GHz

My PC is:
M3A78-EM
7750+ BE
KINGSTON KHX8500D2/2G x2 (4GB)
TACENS RADIX III 420W
SEAGATE BARRACUDA 500GB 7200.12

, and i couldn't OC my Kuma past 2.9GHz don't worry VCore, if by HTT (FSB), if by multiplier, etc...

So i believe this mobo, or maybe many 7750+ BE don't OC well at all, my next step is when i could, change the mobo or change the processor (i believe the processor is best...)

If anyone else has a similar configuration and say what he do for OC'ing the 7750+ past 3GHz thanks...

Bye!


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
Hi Cavi, i know you from the ASUS forum, i read you sometimes...

Well sorry for my poor english, and confirm that mobo isn't good for OC, i've too the M3A78-EM and the 7750+ and my max OC is too 2.9GHz

My PC is:
M3A78-EM
7750+ BE
KINGSTON KHX8500D2/2G x2 (4GB)
TACENS RADIX III 420W
SEAGATE BARRACUDA 500GB 7200.12

, and i couldn't OC my Kuma past 2.9GHz don't worry VCore, if by HTT (FSB), if by multiplier, etc...

So i believe this mobo, or maybe many 7750+ BE don't OC well at all, my next step is when i could, change the mobo or change the processor (i believe the processor is best...)

If anyone else has a similar configuration and say what he do for OC'ing the 7750+ past 3GHz thanks...

Bye!

Good to know I have a fan









After some more research it just looks like A) the motherboard doesn't have extensive overclocking options thanks to the SB700 and B) apparently I could be the proud owner of a "bad batch" Kuma.

At the time I purchased everything, I didn't know anything about the chipset on my mobo, or the processor batches, so at this point I KNOW my next purchase is going to be more thoroughly researched so I can avoid these road blocks in the future.


----------



## maynard14

how to oc my amd 7750 be 
with mobo asus M2N68-AM SE2
ram kingston 2 gig
vcard palit 9500 gt

i just want it to ocv at 3ghz.. is it possible???

pls rep me as soon as possible thank you


----------



## p11ma

=p
100% stable --> 3200 MHz for like 4 months


----------



## maynard14

hay can some1 tell me how to oc my pc

i have amd athlon 64 7750 black edition
mobo asus M2N68-AM-SE2
vcard palit 9500 gt
kingston 2 gig ram..

pls i just want it to oc at 3ghz pls anyone..pls reply me


----------



## mmparkskier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
Hi Cavi, i know you from the ASUS forum, i read you sometimes...

Well sorry for my poor english, and confirm that mobo isn't good for OC, i've too the M3A78-EM and the 7750+ and my max OC is too 2.9GHz

My PC is:
M3A78-EM
7750+ BE
KINGSTON KHX8500D2/2G x2 (4GB)
TACENS RADIX III 420W
SEAGATE BARRACUDA 500GB 7200.12

, and i couldn't OC my Kuma past 2.9GHz don't worry VCore, if by HTT (FSB), if by multiplier, etc...

So i believe this mobo, or maybe many 7750+ BE don't OC well at all, my next step is when i could, change the mobo or change the processor (i believe the processor is best...)

If anyone else has a similar configuration and say what he do for OC'ing the 7750+ past 3GHz thanks...

Bye!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cavi* 
Good to know I have a fan









After some more research it just looks like A) the motherboard doesn't have extensive overclocking options thanks to the SB700 and B) apparently I could be the proud owner of a "bad batch" Kuma.

At the time I purchased everything, I didn't know anything about the chipset on my mobo, or the processor batches, so at this point I KNOW my next purchase is going to be more thoroughly researched so I can avoid these road blocks in the future.


Hey, both of you guys, I also have the Asus M3A78-EM and 7750 and can't make it past 2.9ghz. I'm thinking this is not a coincidence. Anyone else have any thoughts on the subject?


----------



## Cavi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmparkskier*


Hey, both of you guys, I also have the Asus M3A78-EM and 7750 and can't make it past 2.9ghz. I'm thinking this is not a coincidence. Anyone else have any thoughts on the subject?


We've narrowed it down to the chipset on the motherboard or a bad batch CPU. My bet however is on the motherboard. Just forcing me into an upgrade at the end of the year lol


----------



## jacqlittle

Next Friday i'll receive an Athlon II X2 250 and i'm sure with this processor i could OC about 3300-3600MHz, i'll post with notices about this...

Sorry for my english, i'm from Spain and my english is very bad...









Bye!


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
Next Friday i'll receive an Athlon II X2 250 and i'm sure with this processor i could OC about 3300-3600MHz, i'll post with notices about this...

Sorry for my english, i'm from Spain and my english is very bad...









Bye!

Definitely let me know, that would help determine if the motherboard is in fact our problem!


----------



## jacqlittle

I think it too, but many people with the Kuma and this mobo (and with others mobo too) has the same problem, but with this mobo and athlon x2 no, it isn't the best mobo for OC, but the Athlon II x2 250 OC'ed to 3300 only is much better than Kuma OC'ed to 2900MHz, and the price is very cheap, upgrade the mobo costs more, and the benefit is less...

Bye!


----------



## jacqlittle

Well, as i supossed the Athlon II x2 250 OC'ed to 3600MHz (i'm probbing stability yet, but it looks fine -prime95 45 minutes stable-), only upping HTT (FSB) to 240MHz, downloading RAM from 1066 5-5-5-15 2.2V to 960 5-5-5-15 2.0V (in bios set it to 800MHz), VCore stock, HT Link 1600MHz (final frequency 1920MHz), NB Frequency cannot change multiplier, so it's at 2400MHz but without problems, and temperatures very, very cold comparing with Kuma, with an Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro mÃ¡x. temp is 52Âº C only at full with prime95!!!

I recommend this processor if you could upgrade, with the same mobo and bios 1902 the results are great!!! Super Pi, Everest testing memory is so much fast, etc, etc...

Bye!


----------



## amrdesigns

with the Biostar A760G M2+ 
and 2 x 2G kingston hyperx 1066 installed
I got the 3000 mhz so easy and stable cpu voltage: 1.280

the cpu-z validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=768424


----------



## AaronCooper

*This thread is outdated.

Please use this thread for future posts :

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/46...-b-e-club.html*


----------



## RawZ

***2 DAYS LEFT TO ENTER BEFORE DEADLINE***



Fancy winning some cash prizes, OCN logos and a LN2/DICE Pot?

Try OCN's Benchmark challenge. Closing date is October 17th, 2009.

Get your entry's in for the 5 benchmarks!

Different classes to enter for AMD; X2, X3, X4 (Unlocks included into X4 Class). Everyone stands a chance of winning!

Winner from each class is entered for the grand prize draw of winning an OCN engraved LN2/DICE Pot for that Xtreme OC you have always wanted!

Check it out - *OCN Time Challenge - Benchmarking Contest*

*Prize List:*

1st - $25
2nd - $15
3rd - Applique Pack

Applique Pack Consists of the following:

1 x Small Flame with Logo
1 x Large Logo
3 x Small Logo

*Grand Prize*



Hot isn't it?









Come on guys!


----------



## vip3r87

I want on the list









can go higher...and will







Cooling is a Scythe Ninja Rev.B

edit** 13 hours orthos stable and counting


----------



## rainman1978

Hi all,

I'm a newbie in ocing, just got a X2 7750BE and a MSI K9A Am2+ motherboard, unfortunately under the bios settings, the FSB and multiplier are grey out.

Does it mean my "Black Edition" is locked? or the problem lies on the motherboard?

Cheers!
Steve aka Rainman


----------



## Hunter23

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=952242
This is the best OC I could achieve, cuz it stock cooled.


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rainman1978*


Hi all,

I'm a newbie in ocing, just got a X2 7750BE and a MSI K9A Am2+ motherboard, unfortunately under the bios settings, the FSB and multiplier are grey out.

Does it mean my "Black Edition" is locked? or the problem lies on the motherboard?

Cheers!
Steve aka Rainman


try updating the BIOS.


----------



## sinflare

Hey!

I've been lurking for quite a while now and thought I should finally make a post here.

I've been using the 7750 for about a year now and I just recently decided to overclock it.

I decided to lap the CPU and got a Corsair H50 for cheap at Fry's. I'm using a Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-US2H v1.0 motherboard.

Right now, it's running 3.4ghz (14.5x235) @ 1.456v
NB is running at 10x (2350mhz) and I dropped the HT to 8x.
Ram @ 4-4-4-12.

Temps are 35c idle. Not sure about temps at full load, I'll check that out tonight.


----------



## rainman1978

Anyone successfully unlock the 7750be? or it is after a hoax?

I have Biostar TA785-GE 128 which comes with ACC....


----------



## rainman1978

Finally unlock it to become 4 cores, so afterall it's not somekind of korean hoax....


The speed sucks though....anyone has better result in unlocking 7750be?


----------



## bigmaster

Hi everyone...I'm new here







... glad to join with you.

My Results..

OC settings..










Temps..










cooler : Thermaltake ISGC 300
M.B : GA-MA790GP-DS4H
Ram : Twinmos Twister 2Ã-2GB CL6 1066 ~ 1119MHZ

Any suggestions !...I need your Opinions


----------



## bigmaster

Quote:



Anyone successfully unlock the 7750be? or it is after a hoax?


unlocking the cores just with Phenom II and SB 750 OR 710.

Quote:



The speed sucks though....anyone has better result in unlocking 7750be?


are you serious !!!!!!!!.


----------



## bigmaster

Guys...I'd like to ask a question...why the Surface temp with My CPU is higher than the temps Of cores ??.


----------



## jacqlittle

That's normal...


----------



## bigmaster

Quote:

That's normal...
that's Normal with All AMD CPU's !!, I don't think so







..I wish to clarify this issue !?.


----------



## bigmaster

*TripleC*
please add My results to the Rank chart..
http://www.overclock.net/8352282-post1049.html

thanks







.


----------



## musicman1953

When I checked with AMD they said 7750BE and 7850BE do not support ACC.
Even checking with Everest shows it is not supported.


----------



## Taima

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigmaster* 
Hi everyone...I'm new here







... glad to join with you.

My Results..

OC settings..










Temps..










cooler : Thermaltake ISGC 300
M.B : GA-MA790GP-DS4H
Ram : Twinmos Twister 2Ã-2GB CL6 1066 ~ 1119MHZ

Any suggestions !...I need your Opinions

Oh nice man. I can't get mine stable past 3.1GHz. Then again, I'm not too sure if I raised my voltage that high. Mine is at 1.3 something right now. I'd give you the exact number, but I'm in school right now lol.

My new CPU should be arriving today though, so I won't be using it anymore anyway. Perfect timing as well cause the TIM needs to be reapplied.


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacqlittle* 
That's normal...

Yes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigmaster* 
that's Normal with All AMD CPU's !!, I don't think so







..I wish to clarify this issue !?.

Both my 7750BE and Athlon II 435 have lower core temps compared to the entire chip at once. Core temps are measuring the core, while the entire chip is 2 - 4 cores producing heat combined.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *musicman1953* 
When I checked with AMD they said 7750BE and 7850BE do not support ACC.
Even checking with Everest shows it is not supported.

The 7750BE's are supported by ACC, as they were the first unlockable CPUs. The 7-series chips are Phenom I's that didn't make the cut. Some Korean guy found out you can make 'em quad cores.


----------



## rainman1978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *musicman1953* 
When I checked with AMD they said 7750BE and 7850BE do not support ACC.
Even checking with Everest shows it is not supported.

I made it 4 cores...but it came out as an engineering sample chip, I'm surprised that no one here actually tried to unlock it or successfully unlock it....

I didn't tried push the clock higher after it was unlocked as the temp was high (60+ degree idle) with stock cooler.

Sold it off and got myself 550BE very soon after....

It was a great chip actually...


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainman1978* 
i made it 4 cores...but it came out as an engineering sample chip, i'm surprised that no one here actually tried to unlock it or successfully unlock it....

I didn't tried push the clock higher after it was unlocked as the temp was high (60+ degree idle) with stock cooler.

Sold it off and got myself 550be very soon after....

It was a great chip actually...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zeifer* 
the 7750be's are supported by acc, as they were the first unlockable cpus. The 7-series chips are phenom i's that didn't make the cut. Some korean guy found out you can make 'em quad cores.


----------



## ozzydover

hello any1 there


----------



## ozzydover

i need help overclocking my 7750 black edition i am running a asrock k10n78 hybrid sli motherboard 2gig of 800mhz ddr2 ram 400gig samsung hd xfx xxx hd 4870 i recently purchased a new heatsink and fan also but even with this new heatsink and fan im only getting .1 of a ghz my top oc is 2.9 stable i was trying to hit 3.2 onwards hopefully but am having problems any help would be much appreciated


----------



## jacqlittle

Most 7750+ only OC to 2.8-2.9GHz like my old Kuma... I upgraded it a time ago to an Athlon II x2 250 and with same components it overclocks to 3.78GHz max., and 3.6GHz for 24/7 with C&Q Enabled, most people spend money in good coolers, PSU, etc... and waste his money for OC old chips, i think with less money upgrade to a new processor is most efective and cheap...


----------



## vip3r87

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1062505

current stable OC. And I mean STABLE like a rock, have had the system running games n apps., ect. for pretty much 7 months without shutter her off, I reboot it every week or so, haha

I am happy with my chip


----------



## Nomood

Hey guys, I have a pretty nice mobo and a sweet cooler but I can't get it to pass 3.1. Any tips?

And I also wanted to show you this, it happened 1 day i just turned on my PC and i got this. (screentshot)

I saw someone was talking about unlocking this chip, how did you manage?


----------



## AMD_Lover

Hello guys,, i just joined this forum and interest bout this amd 7750 club coz im using 7750 BE too








I wanna ask bout my 7750 BE OC @3.1Ghz

on my board, this clock speed needs Vcore @1.41v with temp idle 35'c and load at 47'c, with that temp,is it save if i use my procie for daily guys??

thank you...


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Lover*


Hello guys,, i just joined this forum and interest bout this amd 7750 club coz im using 7750 BE too








I wanna ask bout my 7750 BE OC @3.1Ghz

on my board, this clock speed needs Vcore @1.41v with temp idle 35'c and load at 47'c, with that temp,is it save if i use my procie for daily guys??

thank you...










Those temps are fine, voltage isnt too high, I wouldnt worry about it at all for 24/7 usage.


----------



## Ko3Mo

Hi all

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1187312










24/7

3.25GHz/1.44v (16x203) CM Hyper 212 Plus

2D - 625/993 ; 3D - 800/1100 edited bios RBE & pencil vmod


----------



## kidman2505

First post, best way to start is with an overclock post imo









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1274620








user:kidman2505
mhz:3415
Bus&Multi: 200mhz/17
RAM Speed: 802mhz
Voltage: 1.544
HT Link: 1004
MOBO: AsRock n68-s
Chipset: NVIDIA GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a
Cooling: XIGMATEK HDT-SD964

Include me on the list


----------



## BNT

Add me to the list.


----------



## Xhizors

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1275343

CPU Cooler Zerotherm Zen FZ120

http://i50.tinypic.com/14ccv8h.png - full load temperatures. artic silver 5 thermal compund.


----------



## speedhunter

what is the best gc can be paired with 7750 be without bottleneck from this cpu itself. tq


----------



## Gee Skill

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1346140

Quote:


Originally Posted by *speedhunter* 
what is the best gc can be paired with 7750 be without bottleneck from this cpu itself. tq


The fastest GPU that won't be bottlenecked imo is the 4850 unless u oc it to at least 3ghz then a 4870 may not see the bottleneck.


----------



## speedhunter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gee Skill*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1346140
The fastest GPU that won't be bottlenecked imo is the 4850 unless u oc it to at least 3ghz then a 4870 may not see the bottleneck.


is it 512mb or 1gb?


----------



## brajesh143

i have the normal 7750 not the
black edition....how much highest
stable oc i can acheieve with stock
cooler ...?is there any way to use
amd ovrdrive for oc my cpu
eventhough my mb asus m3n78-em
is a nvidia chipset...? or is there
any other software like amd
overdrive that works with my
mb.....?is there any way to unlock
my 7750 to 4 cores eventhough
thr is no acc option in my bios....?
or if i successfully unlock my cpu in
someothr unlockable mb into 4
cores and then remove it and put
it in my mb....will it still have 4
cores....?


----------



## ThadJarvis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Lover*


Hello guys,, i just joined this forum and interest bout this amd 7750 club coz im using 7750 BE too








I wanna ask bout my 7750 BE OC @3.1Ghz

on my board, this clock speed needs Vcore @1.41v with temp idle 35'c and load at 47'c, with that temp,is it save if i use my procie for daily guys??

thank you...










Those temperatures are OK for daily use. You could bring down your under load temp with a bit of thermal grease like Ceramique or AS5 but it's not going to be a problem.

I find these chips run fairly warm when OCd and they don't have much OC potential. I have mine clocked at 3.0Ghz atm (200x15) on stock voltage. It idles at around 33C in a 24C room, and about 43C under load. That's with a TX3 with 2xfans.


----------



## speedhunter

is it normal that after OC, the speed will stay on the max clock, not even went down even on idle?

coz before OC it will downclock on idle


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *speedhunter* 
is it normal that after OC, the speed will stay on the max clock, not even went down even on idle?

coz before OC it will downclock on idle

When you OC'd you probably (rightfully so) turned off the power saving features like cool and quiet, as I recall from when i used it the original Phenom's didnt work so well with those features, though my Phenom II's never had an issue running them and a decent OC at the same time.


----------



## brajesh143

somebody reply me pls


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brajesh143* 
i have the normal 7750 not the
black edition....how much highest
stable oc i can acheieve with stock
cooler ...?is there any way to use
amd ovrdrive for oc my cpu
eventhough my mb asus m3n78-em
is a nvidia chipset...? or is there
any other software like amd
overdrive that works with my
mb.....?is there any way to unlock
my 7750 to 4 cores eventhough
thr is no acc option in my bios....?
or if i successfully unlock my cpu in
someothr unlockable mb into 4
cores and then remove it and put
it in my mb....will it still have 4
cores....?

I am going to try to piece through your post and answer everything

So I assume that means you have the 7550?

1) These chips arent known for their OC ability, you might be limited by the chip itself before the cooler, but i would imagine around 3ghz
2) Dont use software to OC, use the bios, if you are on a prebuilt machine or a board with no OC options in bios, I would suggest you buy a new mobo before trying to OC, a decent mobo for that chip wont run you more than $80 these days
3) As far as I know the "unlockable" chips are all phenom II or perhaps athlon II, the 7xxx series are all based on the Phenom architecture
4) No the "unlocked" cores are unlocked based on the motherboard they sit in, there wont be any memory in the chip that it was unlocked if you switch boards.

Pretty sure that answers all of them and pretty sure that is right, been a while since I had my 7750 so I could be mistaken somewhere, if I am, there will be someone by shortly to correct me


----------



## ez12a

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speedhunter*


what is the best gc can be paired with 7750 be without bottleneck from this cpu itself. tq


I ran a 5850 with a 7750BE no problems. I could play Dirt2 maxed out if i remember correctly.


----------



## brajesh143

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest* 
I am going to try to piece through your post and answer everything

So I assume that means you have the 7550?

1) These chips arent known for their OC ability, you might be limited by the chip itself before the cooler, but i would imagine around 3ghz
2) Dont use software to OC, use the bios, if you are on a prebuilt machine or a board with no OC options in bios, I would suggest you buy a new mobo before trying to OC, a decent mobo for that chip wont run you more than $80 these days
3) As far as I know the "unlockable" chips are all phenom II or perhaps athlon II, the 7xxx series are all based on the Phenom architecture
4) No the "unlocked" cores are unlocked based on the motherboard they sit in, there wont be any memory in the chip that it was unlocked if you switch boards.

Pretty sure that answers all of them and pretty sure that is right, been a while since I had my 7750 so I could be mistaken somewhere, if I am, there will be someone by shortly to correct me

thanks a lot...i have asus m3n78-em mb...it has oc in bios but each time i have to increase the core frequency thats why i asked a softwre to oc....how to easily check if the oc is stable...?i have no problem running at stock but i think its bottlenecking my 5770 gpu i get only 40 fps in dirt2 maxed out setting with full AA ?? in reviews i see 50 fps maxed out in 1680*1050 resolution...how to check if cpu bottlenecks gpu...??


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brajesh143* 
thanks a lot...i have asus m3n78-em mb...it has oc in bios but each time i have to increase the core frequency thats why i asked a softwre to oc....how to easily check if the oc is stable...?i have no problem running at stock but i think its bottlenecking my 5770 gpu i get only 40 fps in dirt2 maxed out setting with full AA ?? in reviews i see 50 fps maxed out in 1680*1050 resolution...how to check if cpu bottlenecks gpu...??

I think we might be at a communications crossroads, increasing the core frequency is what overclocking is...do you mean the voltage? Either way, like I said the chips arent known to OC well, especially on a stock cooler, that being said, move incrementally up, use voltage to stabilize, try to boot into windows, if you cant adjust your settings, if you can run a program like prime95 to test stability, *watch your temps* and hope for the best. I would say your low framerate is probably your processor yes.


----------



## brajesh143

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest* 
I think we might be at a communications crossroads, increasing the core frequency is what overclocking is...do you mean the voltage? Either way, like I said the chips arent known to OC well, especially on a stock cooler, that being said, move incrementally up, use voltage to stabilize, try to boot into windows, if you cant adjust your settings, if you can run a program like prime95 to test stability, *watch your temps* and hope for the best. I would say your low framerate is probably your processor yes.

ok thanks a lot.. how long should i run prime95...?to check for stability...?wat is the safety limit of temperatures for my cpu during prime...?to be stable...?will ntune support for my mb...??


----------



## dante.

'ello chaps
I need ure help, my younger brother is upgrading his rig and i suggested him for CPU to buy 7750BE, but there is a problem.
Current CPU is Athlon 3800 Single Core @ 2.4GHz, and MOBO is K9N SLi Platinum from MSI.
My question is does this motherboard support 7750BE? (with the BIOS upgrade ofc)
tnx in advance


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dante.* 
'ello chaps
I need ure help, my younger brother is upgrading his rig and i suggested him for CPU to buy 7750BE, but there is a problem.
Current CPU is Athlon 3800 Single Core @ 2.4GHz, and MOBO is K9N SLi Platinum from MSI.
My question is does this motherboard support 7750BE? (with the BIOS upgrade ofc)
tnx in advance

I cant check it here at work but if you go to MSI's website there should be a CPU support list that will tell you all you need to know


----------



## dante.

hmmmmm
Support site says that its not compatible 'cuz there is some probs with BIOS (mem size of it?) but i found on couple of forums that some fellows were able to make them work on mentioned mobo


----------



## brajesh143

no reply..?pls reply last priest..


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brajesh143* 
ok thanks a lot.. how long should i run prime95...?to check for stability...?wat is the safety limit of temperatures for my cpu during prime...?to be stable...?will ntune support for my mb...??


Quote:


Originally Posted by *brajesh143* 
no reply..?pls reply last priest..

Dude relax...I have got a kid and a job, I wont leave you hanging for too long but just the same cant hang out here all day.

Run Prime as long as you can, there are many different schools of thought on it though, me personally if it can pass a couple hours I am fine, other people will run it for 24-48hrs straight. As far as temps on that chip I would get worried around 55Â°c. I have no idea what ntune is or does


----------



## brajesh143

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


Dude relax...I have got a kid and a job, I wont leave you hanging for too long but just the same cant hang out here all day.

Run Prime as long as you can, there are many different schools of thought on it though, me personally if it can pass a couple hours I am fine, other people will run it for 24-48hrs straight. As far as temps on that chip I would get worried around 55Â°c. I have no idea what ntune is or does


thanks a lot...ntune is just like amd overdrive but for nvidia chipsets...for oc cpu..repped you....


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brajesh143*


thanks a lot...ntune is just like amd overdrive but for nvidia chipsets...for oc cpu..repped you....


Hmmm, I still strongly recommend against using software to OC, that being said, good luck, I hope yours OC's better than mine did. Thanks


----------



## Netkaos

I use a Zalman CNPS8000 cooler (air)
Temps. Idle 28-30c load 45-48c


----------



## brajesh143

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest* 
Hmmm, I still strongly recommend against using software to OC, that being said, good luck, I hope yours OC's better than mine did. Thanks

i did it with bios settings ...on stock cooler...oc to 3.290 ghz at 1.412v stable 24/7....thats almost 600mhz oc per core i am happy ....there is still some headroom only thing i have to get a good cooler then i can bump with 1.450 v to reach 3.5 ghz....


----------



## brajesh143

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brajesh143* 
i did it with bios settings ...on stock cooler...oc to 3.290 ghz at 1.412v stable 24/7....thats almost 600mhz oc per core i am happy ....there is still some headroom only thing i have to get a good cooler then i can bump with 1.450 v to reach 3.5 ghz....

here are my stock scores with
athlon [email protected]+ati [email protected]
stock+2gb [email protected]
vantage default preset 9300 gpu
score 4000 cpu score
dirt2 all maxed out +max in game
AA with dx11 avg fps 40 min fps
[email protected]*900 resolution
crysis very high [email protected]
1280*[email protected] avg
resident evil 5 all maxed with max
[email protected]*[email protected]
now with oc [email protected]
[email protected]+1400mememory
vantage default gpu [email protected] cpu score 5050
dirt2 -50fpsavg 40fps min
crysis-24fpsavg
resident [email protected] avg...
at same previous settings


----------



## JanW

Hey guys, new to the forums here.
I'm trying to hit the 225 FSB mark on my 7750 but it won't be primestable. Specs:

Kuma 7750
OCZ platinum xtc 800MHz 2gigs dual channel
ASUS MA785-M
Zalman 500W high end PSU
Win7 64bits
TT Contac29 CPU cooler

Memos are @ 4-4-5-12, so far i've found that they run stable at 225FSB (900 MHz) 2.1v (factory spec) by lowering the CPU multiplier to isolate them, so that shouldn't be the problem, also HT and NB are on spec (225 x 8 = 1800MHz) no overvolting. System is fully stable @ 220 FSB x 13,5 multiplier (2970MHz), but it will crash if i go to 225FSB, i already tried overvolting the cpu from 1.325 (spec) to 1.4v.
Do you guys think i should try raising voltage on cpu past 1.4? I think the problem relies there because system is stable at 225FSB (1800MHz NB/HT, 900MHz memo) when i force the cpu multiplier down.
ACC is on auto and CoolNQuiet is disabled.
Btw i'm trying to overclock through FSB and not multi so i can still take advantage of CnQ later on.

Thanks!


----------



## Litre

Hi guys,

I was trying to get some more out of my aging 7750, put multiplier to 15 and voltage to 1.4v, now from reading here it seems 1.4 might be too high so I'm going to try lowering that and see how low I can take it.

I can't take the multiplier past 15x though, I think it may be that my mobo and ram are not good enough.

Details:
7750 BE @ 3.0 Ghz and 1.4v
Asus M2N-E (AM2 only)
Corsair DDR2 800 4x1GB
500w PSU

I think have all my memory slots full has a negative impact on my OCing, probably the M2N-E isn't really built for OCing? The thing is my CPU idles at 30C and doesn't even pass 40C under load at 1.4v. This is with a OCZ Vendetta CPU air cooler. So I think there's some room left to manuveur voltage. Oddly increasing voltage past 1.4v still doesn't make 15.5 stable.

Is my CPU just not capable or are my other components holding me back?

Another question, in all these screens I'm seeing HT links of 1800mhz, I only have 5x 200 so 1000 mhz, is this because I'm still using DDR2 800 ram and a AM2?


----------



## kidman2505

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litre* 
Hi guys,

I was trying to get some more out of my aging 7750, put multiplier to 15 and voltage to 1.4v, now from reading here it seems 1.4 might be too high so I'm going to try lowering that and see how low I can take it.

I can't take the multiplier past 15x though, I think it may be that my mobo and ram are not good enough.

Details:
7750 BE @ 3.0 Ghz and 1.4v
Asus M2N-E (AM2 only)
Corsair DDR2 800 4x1GB
500w PSU

I think have all my memory slots full has a negative impact on my OCing, probably the M2N-E isn't really built for OCing? The thing is my CPU idles at 30C and doesn't even pass 40C under load at 1.4v. This is with a OCZ Vendetta CPU air cooler. So I think there's some room left to manuveur voltage. Oddly increasing voltage past 1.4v still doesn't make 15.5 stable.

Is my CPU just not capable or are my other components holding me back?

Another question, in all these screens I'm seeing HT links of 1800mhz, I only have 5x 200 so 1000 mhz, is this because I'm still using DDR2 800 ram and a AM2?

Board imo. I'm using DDR2 800 ram and have gotten great results. Your board is limited to the 1000mhz HT (aside from overclocking of course) so you won't get much more than that.


----------



## Litre

Ya turns out my board is limited to 1000mhz HT, but does that have an effect on my OCing and multiplier?


----------



## kidman2505

You kinda lose out on wiggle room when playing with the ratios since you don't have a full 1800 to play with.
Your board in general has a few things that can limit what you can get out of it however.
The components on it can affect how clean the power is, a chipset can affect how far or well you can overclock. With your power supply as well, the cleanliness of your juice can affect you with that as well.
I can't say I know if using a board holding back a HT affects your ability to overclock however in this case. I got up to 3.4 at 17x @1.5 on a board with 1000mhz HT though. You can find my post here..
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/45...ml#post9883010
After changing boards however I did make it to 3.57 with little effort. While it ran the processor at full HT clock, I think the ability to get more out of the processor is more because of the chipset and having the wiggle room to play with.
I ended up grabbing a Gigabyte MA78LM-S2H http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...Tpk=ma78lm-s2h
that netted me the 3.57ghz . Fairly cheap but has decent features. I did however take off the northbridge heatsink, cleaned it off and put down some real thermal paste.
On that thought, you could try cooling your northbridge a bit for some more stability. I've always connected a small fan to the northbridge sink to squeeze out a bit of cooling there.
Good luck!


----------



## Litre

Thanks, I'll give the northbridge some cooling and try again. But I'm also thinking it's time to be happy with 3.0Ghz and not try to push my cpu anymore.

A year ago I read that a stock cooler was fine at default clocking, so I never thought about it. Turns out that my cpu has been running +50C on load, 40C idle for who knows how long, a bit worried it'll fry before I get a new PC next year if I push it anymore.

Failing on Prime95 I'm concerned is a problem with my ram at 5-5-5-18 Corsair XMS2 4x1GB (I hear 4x1GB is really bad). I can't push the ram at all, even 202~203 bsods on prime95. I'm only OCing now cuz of FFXIV, and I can't dish out the cash for a new PC with snowboard season around the corner! heh.

But if I do fry it I guess I can skip the board and play FFXIV indoors all winter, yay! :S


----------



## kidman2505

You're right you may have a chip that's just not happy over 3ghz. You could try pulling out 2 sticks of memory just to see how it handles that as well, even if its just temporary. 
If you can try relaxing your memory timings after searching around for others who have fiddled with the same memory you have. Overclocking after all involves a great deal of balancing.


----------



## Amdf

3240.00/240x13.5/400 mhz/1.36/2160/Asus M3A78-EM/AMD780G/CoolerMaster Hyper TX3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1496261


----------



## Chris28

Attachment 183603
These are my settings in BIOS. I got it stable at 3.24 GHz with 1.5 V, didn't work with 1.45 V and I still haven't tried 1.475 V. Motherboard is Gygabite MA770-UD3. AAC is disabled. RAM OCZ SLI Ready PC2-6400 2x1GB 5-5-5-15T (it should be able to work with 4-4-4-15T with EPP enabled) at 2.1 V. I can't get higher multiplier than this. I have Thermaltake cooler (passive+vent), not sure which model. Idle temp is 38 Â°C (100 Â°F). Could you give me some advice how to set settings in BIOS 'cause I'm OC noob. I believe it can go higher...
EDIT: It's showing 2160 MHz HT Link in CPU-Z but I set it on 1800 MHz in BIOS. I can't get higher multiplier than 13.5 even if I set BUS on 200 MHz (13.5x240 now).


----------



## kidman2505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris28;11556089*
> View attachment 183603
> 
> EDIT: It's showing 2160 MHz HT Link in CPU-Z but I set it on 1800 MHz in BIOS. I can't get higher multiplier than 13.5 even if I set BUS on 200 MHz (13.5x240 now).


Even if you set your stuff up for 1800mhz HT, bumping your bus will always change the HT. No way around it.


----------



## bountifulgoods

So, is there a reason why so many people's "Core Voltage" values are blanked out in their CPU-Z validation images?
On a related note: would anybody be able to tell me what the difference is between "CPU-VID" and "CPU Voltage" in my BIOS?? With CPU VID i'm given the option to input a hexadecimal value (I keep it at 1.25, b/c i've just started the clocking process and I'm taking super baby steps) and with "CPU Voltage" i get the option of actual numbers starting at 1.55 (if i recall correctly) and increasing by increments of .05--so 1.6, 1.65, 1.7, etc. So i've currently got this set to "Auto", but i'm at the step where I'm setting everything to manual to prevent my BIOS from changing variables on me when i get into the experimentation portion of OCing.


----------



## kidman2505

I'm not exactly why it wasn't showing core voltage for so long. Mine shows it now, but in the past it didn't. Version 1.56 is running right now and it's reporting it no problem.
As for "cpu-vid" and "cpu voltage" there is a difference. I'll explain it below









The VID is the "stock" vCore for each chip, and it varies from chip to chip of course. The VID tells the motherboard: "This is the voltage I require at stock speeds when the VCore setting is on 'Auto' for proper operation." That's it.
Your "Cpu Voltage" is what your cpu is currently being fed.
I don't mess with the VID part, I bump the "cpu voltage" and check the readout in the "system health" (yours may be named something else but has the same functions,) and go from there. Voltage of course should be adjusted in super baby steps just like you're doing now


----------



## bountifulgoods

oh, ok. So if the only options for CPU Voltage are 1.55+, and my cpu is supposed to be running at 1.325, how do I go about setting this? with VID, I do have the option to go that low, but it sounds to me that you're recommending setting VID to auto/default value and manipulating CPU Voltage instead.
also on the topic of vCore, any ideas why CPU-Z would be giving me a reading of .976 with fluctuations to .968? surely, this can't be right. Speed fan says the same thing too. Core temp on the other hand is telling me 1.325 (which should be correct), but it doesn't show me any changes between idle and full load voltages. So what's up?
Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Scott

CPU-Z is not perfect. It errors quite frequently. Believe the bios.


----------



## bountifulgoods

so then how would one go about checking the difference between vcore at load and vcore at idle?


----------



## Mr.Scott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bountifulgoods*


so then how would one go about checking the difference between vcore at load and vcore at idle?


Realistically? Only with a DMM, if it's in your skill set. Lookit, all boards suffer from vdroop to a varying degree. Software is totally inaccurate to check with. Your only options are check with a DMM, or ignore it if it isn't creating a problem. When in doubt, bump the vcore up a click to compensate for the droop.


----------



## kidman2505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bountifulgoods;11862643*
> oh, ok. So if the only options for CPU Voltage are 1.55+, and my cpu is supposed to be running at 1.325, how do I go about setting this? with VID, I do have the option to go that low, but it sounds to me that you're recommending setting VID to auto/default value and manipulating CPU Voltage instead.
> also on the topic of vCore, any ideas why CPU-Z would be giving me a reading of .976 with fluctuations to .968? surely, this can't be right. Speed fan says the same thing too. Core temp on the other hand is telling me 1.325 (which should be correct), but it doesn't show me any changes between idle and full load voltages. So what's up?
> Thanks.


What board do you have? When you get time go to your UserCP and add your rig, it'll show up under posts. Helps people familiarize themselves with your hardware if it's something specific like what you have going on








If your min you can go with the cpu-vid in tiny increments. If you see that your voltage has gone up like you wanted, then it may be what you'll have to use







Like you said taking super baby steps.


----------



## bountifulgoods

Quote:


> The VID is the "stock" vCore for each chip, and it varies from chip to chip of course. The VID tells the motherboard: "This is the voltage I require at stock speeds when the VCore setting is on 'Auto' for proper operation." That's it.
> Your "Cpu Voltage" is what your cpu is currently being fed.


Ok, so i've read and reread this and I'm still not entirely following.
This is what I have found with a little experimentation though: both CPU VID and CPU Voltage seem to have an effect on the vCore. The problem though is that I'm not sure how much of an effect each actually has respectively.

Setting the "CPU Voltage" to 1.6 results in a vCore of 1.4 in the BIOS, but Core Temp--the only monitoring program that I've found which doesn't give me a reading of .976--will continue to show 1.325 if I've left the CPU VID @ stock..
On the other hand, changing CPU VID impacts both vCore in the BIOS and in Core Temp readings. What's strange is that I get two different readings in BIOS and Core Temp, with core temp's always being lower, but never a constant value lower. For instance, stock CPU VID will give a vCore of 1.36 in BIOS and 1.325 in CoreTemp (difference=0.035) and another CPU VID value will give a BIOS reading of 1.39 and CoreTemp of 1.3625 (difference=.0275)...

Also odd, is that CPU VID's values seem to have an inverse effect on vCore. CPU VID is in hexademical, so when I input lower hex values, I end up with higher vCores. With vCore, I can at least check the resulting values from changing CPU VID in my BIOS/Core Temp so I can see whether there's been a positive or negative effect.

This leads to a bit of uncertainty in another area. See, my NB VID, NB FID and CPU FID are all also in hexadecimal, but for these settings I can't see the resulting values from my manipulations--at least, i don't know where to look for them. Therefore, I have no idea whether these other options are likewise inverse like CPU VID appears to be, or if they aren't...

Oh and by the way, my mobo, which i've added, is a EVGA nForce 730a, which i'm getting increasingly more frustrated with... well, that and my bios.


----------



## kidman2505

Yeah everything in hex is.. yeah weird. Looking at the manual for your board, when you go to the cpu/voltage control section in your bios, instead of going to "Cpu Feature" I noticed underneath "K8<->NB HT Width" is "Cpu Voltage." Are you able to take it off of "Auto" and muck with it at all? Or is that in Hex as well? If that's a new option, perhaps it's your "golden ticket" so to speak.
I've never seen Hexadecimal used that way in any board to my recollection, it's pretty strange. So I can't quite comment on it as I've obviously never encountered it lol, but seems somewhat odd for sure.


----------



## bountifulgoods

So that's what i'm saying: i have been changing the "cpu voltage" option--not in hex(!) btw--so far trying Auto, 1.55V, 1.575V, and 1.6V. As you can see, the settings for this option begin at 1.55 and increase by .025 up through 2.8ish or so. Right now, since i haven't been able to figure out what the exact effects of CPU VID vs CPU voltage are, I've been toying with various combos of the two, noting the differences in core temperatures (lows and high) and readings in the BIOS vs. Core Temp (the program). I'm hoping to discover something about how each effects the system.. or at least the variables i just mentioned.


----------



## kidman2505

yeah yeah, saw cpu voltage in a few options, confused the mess out of me. Lol you've got a bit more patience than I would with that board. Hopefully at some point you've got it all down packed and write out some sort of walkthrough or guide to ease it up for others that own it lol. I will say that my 3.5ghz OC was done at 1.5v Not sure how safe 1.575+ will be with your cooling. But if you can get a way worked out to stay right at 1.5 or just above, you'll knock down the wall that keeps a lot of these chips from going past 3.1ghz stable


----------



## bountifulgoods

haha, I'm not sure if its patient or if its just broke. either way, same effect, right?








Quote:


> Not sure how safe 1.575+ will be with your cooling.


So far, i haven't actually managed to raised my vcore past 1.4. and temps have been pretty decent (i think) at between 27 and 35. The strange thing with my BIOS settings is that even though I'll set CPU Voltage to 1.6, it only registers as 1.4 in the BIOS upon the next restart. I haven't actually tried more than 1.6 at this point; i'm still experimenting with different combos and i'm also waiting to hear back from some other users from different threads before I decide to do anything else drastic.


----------



## shastri1986

This is a best chip.


----------



## kurey

hey i was wondering if someone can help me, i have 7750be and i was wondering what the ht is and if it helps to raise it


----------



## kidman2505

Hyper Transport is a Front Side Bus(fsb) replacement.


----------



## LuKrype

well this is my first OC so yeah it took me long time cause of stuff ups with cpu freqencys etc and the mother board saying that it was in safe mode..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593597


----------



## jamie6747

i need help - my system was stable for 8 hours and i got the blue screen

is this ok?









is my voltage ok?


----------



## TheLastPriest

Stable at Idle for 8hrs or stable in stress testing for 8hrs, if it were me and it was stress testing that long I would just call it a win and be done. If it crashes every 8hrs at idle you have some more tweaking to do.


----------



## kidman2505

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jamie6747*


i need help - my system was stable for 8 hours and i got the blue screen

is this ok?









is my voltage ok?


What motherboard do you have? I ask cause I see 1004mhz HT. It's possible with some older boards that the 7750 just scrapes by on whatever wattage limit your board has. Or with some older boards with a bios update you get acceptable stability at stock settings, but overclocking might rub it the wrong way.
Validate your cpu-z and post it's link here :3


----------



## ez12a

dont be afraid of some volts:


----------



## kidman2505

^^ haha yeah throw some volts at it


----------



## ~kRon1k~

little old but here it is:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1607443
can get 3615 but not stable after 16hrs occt get error core #0

corsair a50 w/2 120mm fans in push/pull


----------



## Qosmio

Funny how the Phenom I quads were horrible yet the Phenom Dual Cores here rock out.


----------



## kidman2505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~kRon1k~;12077861*
> little old but here it is:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1607443
> can get 3615 but not stable after 16hrs occt get error core #0
> 
> corsair a50 w/2 120mm fans in push/pull


Nice pull








I've had the same results when I get to 3.6 and up. One day maybe I'll push it.


----------



## kidman2505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qosmio;12077898*
> Funny how the Phenom I quads were horrible yet the Phenom Dual Cores here rock out.


Yeah, I think I picked up my 7750be for about 75 bucks a year or two ago or something. Probably one of the best purchases I've made considering all the bang for the buck they put out.


----------



## ~kRon1k~

update with new 1000w psu and mosfet heatsinks
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1619499
STABLE 12 hrs prime
this puts me in third place from what i see unless im missing someone lol


















































MOAR VOLTAGE lol

3623.98/201.33x18/1066/1.536v/2415ht/ga-ma785gm-us2h rev 3.3/785g/air corsair a50

btw chip is lapped and for sale


----------



## kidman2505

great overclock!







Makes me want to get going again myself and squeeze another 100mhz out.


----------



## Glyphor

Still have mine and running strong!!! w/a 9800gtx+ @ a mild 3.2ghz \o/


----------



## nicksasa

So I'm using this chip now in my alteriw/ps3dns/proxy/torrent server. I'm using phenommsrtweaker and on the 5 core multi (1.0Ghz) it usually doesn't go above 20% usage.
Temps on an zalman cnps9500 with no fan running is 24°C (ambient is 17°C and there's almost no airflow in that little case) and with the fan running on 5V it's around ambient.

So right now I'm using 0.8800V in phenommsrtweaker but I'm wondering what voltage does it really need ? I'm pretty sure i could lower it into sub 0.88V. Can't really be bothered testing stability. Oh and i'm not going for the temps, just to lower the power usage


----------



## HookahGuyTy

i run stable at 3Ghz umm i recently uped more setting but all i needed waz go from 14x to 15x multiplier and im fine


----------



## HookahGuyTy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1666122

does anyone else know more about the 7850BE as well as m3n78 pro mobo help would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## d_k_333

how can i overclock 7750 BE...
pls tell me best overclocking software ???


----------



## kidman2505

the bios is the best way to overclock


----------



## nicksasa

My 7750 is still running strong at 1Ghz 0.88V in my server








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1670570


----------



## d_k_333

It's beginning








3014 MHz (200.93 * 15)
Core Voltage - 1.424v is that ok ?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1672633


----------



## kidman2505

That's a lot of voltage for just 3ghz. If it's possible, should try bumping the juice down a bit and seeing if it's stable running with less voltage.


----------



## d_k_333

Overclocked @ 3014 MHz (200.9*15) core voltage 1.408v to 1.424v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1672633
&
My default core voltage also 1.408v to 1.424v @ 2712Mhz (200.9*13.5)
http://img638.imageshack.us/i/amd7750default.png/

What can i do pls tell me ???


----------



## BWG

Selling my Sandy Bridge parts, so I have to go back to this setup. I never tried overclocking this chip, but since I have expirienced 5.2GHz, I think I will now!

I have a couple of questions you guys might be able to help answer.

1) I have the chip on a Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H Rev. 1.1. I wanted to see if anyone was able to unlock cores 2 and 3 on this board? Also, is their any other settings I should be adjusting besides enabling Hybrid Bios and ACC?

2) What is a good temp for this chip? I have a Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B and when I run Prime95 Blend, my temp is about 22 at 3.2 200x16 1.5v.

3) Anyone popped one of these chips yet by pushing too much voltage through it? How much?


----------



## bananapeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;12705823*
> 
> 1) I have the chip on a Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H Rev. 1.1. I wanted to see if anyone was able to unlock cores 2 and 3 on this board? Also, is their any other settings I should be adjusting besides enabling Hybrid Bios and ACC?


I have the same chip/mobo. Riskitall told me that this cpu doesn't unlock and after messing with the bios in various combinations of ACC/hybrid/cool'n'quiet, I have no reason to doubt him. He also cites lack of clear evidence that this is possible and ... that too, haven't come across many who have unlocked it.

My cooler gets here tomorrow so I'll see how much this baby can be pushed then. Already had it going at 108 deg C on my crappy cooler so hopefully I didn't damage it then.


----------



## bananapeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainman1978;8377065*
> I made it 4 cores...but it came out as an engineering sample chip, I'm surprised that no one here actually tried to unlock it or successfully unlock it....
> 
> I didn't tried push the clock higher after it was unlocked as the temp was high (60+ degree idle) with stock cooler.
> 
> Sold it off and got myself 550BE very soon after....
> 
> It was a great chip actually...


How??? I used every setting in BIOS and couldn't get mine unlocked!!
bet if it could be done, more than just one or two would report it.


----------



## bananapeal

Hello,

I've recently OCed this chip to a modest 3.1Ghz at 1.47V. While it booted and ran at 3.0Ghz and stock voltage, I didn't test it to see if it could do math for extended periods.

At 3.1 and 1.4, it produced errors, and at 3.2 and 1.5 it couldn't open HWmonitor before crashing. Hence the 3.1 1.47v compromise. (Using all power-saving features... vreg, c1e, coolNquiet) I also have 4+1 power so I'm heeding warnings about high vCore.

Prime has run continuously for 6.5hrs overnight w/o error.

Temps: ambient: 19-20C.
proc. peak: 67C. VRM peak: 55C
Observed Proc Load: 55C idles in the low-mid 40s for mobo +proc
Observed VRM Load: 53C

My sensors spike momentarily so I'm not sure if it ever sustained 67C.

Details: 

Will use it today and turn prime on again at night!


----------



## Cheezburga

been having some very weird spikes back and forth between stock settings and OC settings usually tied to the voltage, is this a cooling problem or do i need a better power supply?


----------



## kidman2505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;12705823*
> Selling my Sandy Bridge parts, so I have to go back to this setup. I never tried overclocking this chip, but since I have expirienced 5.2GHz, I think I will now!
> 
> I have a couple of questions you guys might be able to help answer.
> 
> 1) I have the chip on a Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H Rev. 1.1. I wanted to see if anyone was able to unlock cores 2 and 3 on this board? Also, is their any other settings I should be adjusting besides enabling Hybrid Bios and ACC?
> 
> 2) What is a good temp for this chip? I have a Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B and when I run Prime95 Blend, my temp is about 22 at 3.2 200x16 1.5v.
> 
> 3) Anyone popped one of these chips yet by pushing too much voltage through it? How much?


-The Temperature is Kosher.
-Furthest voltage I've seen is the 1.632 on the chart on the front page.


----------



## kidman2505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheezburga;13532385*
> been having some very weird spikes back and forth between stock settings and OC settings usually tied to the voltage, is this a cooling problem or do i need a better power supply?


-Check the temps your pumping out.
-Cool n Quiet or some other features to throttle down in your motherboard caused you to downclock. Look at your multiplier!

Make sure the chip isn't running realy hot. If it isn't, then look to disable thermal throttling/cool n' quiet. Should fix the issue.


----------



## goldboy

woot just got this chip from a member for $30... Looking at benchmarks once overclocked it is fairly close to the stock e8400









I am planning on running 5830 xfire. Or will this cpu bottleneck?


----------



## Cheezburga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidman2505;13532702*
> -Check the temps your pumping out.
> -Cool n Quiet or some other features to throttle down in your motherboard caused you to downclock. Look at your multiplier!
> 
> Make sure the chip isn't running realy hot. If it isn't, then look to disable thermal throttling/cool n' quiet. Should fix the issue.


Is that a good multiplier or a bad one? I'm probably going to go higher


----------



## futr_vision

Ok. I bought all of the components in my system because of their OC'ing capabilities but never gone through with it simply because I am a newb at this and can't seem to find a good guide. Can someone recommend where I should start based on my specs?


----------



## kidman2505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *futr_vision;14959846*
> Ok. I bought all of the components in my system because of their OC'ing capabilities but never gone through with it simply because I am a newb at this and can't seem to find a good guide. Can someone recommend where I should start based on my specs?


ywith a 7750 you can pretty much shoot the multiplier to 15 and hit 3ghz easy. some folks after that have to bump the voltage up a tiny bit to get higher, some don't. just play with the multiplier to get used to it., and from there move the bus up a few mhz at a time. remember they work off 200x13.5 type of formula so when you bump the bus up more the changes are more drastic in speed


----------



## futr_vision

Thanks. I'll give that a try. What about the memory and video card? I chose those because of their OCability.


----------



## kidman2505

use the auto overclocking feature built into catalyst drivers. if that fails you can instead bump up the clock 5mhz at a time until unstable. record the last stable speed. then do the same seperately for the memory. after you've done that try combining the two, if its unstable (graphical glitches) then back down a bit. memory is another matter, do some reading on memory timing, look for reviews on your memory as many contain overclocking results. and keep in mind that if you speed up your bus you're also speeding up your ram!


----------



## JPHL

I'm new too overclocking I have a desktop with a Athlon 7750 BE processor. heard it could be overclocked. Can anyone help me understand how to do so. I have some Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste from an sbox360 RROD repair and I heard it was a good thermal paste. haven't applied it yet but will before I start OCing. If a aftermarket cooler is needed could you suggest one in about a $20 price range I'm a poor unemployed college student. My system is in my profile I think now. Only filled in what I know. nothing has been overclocked yet. help please


----------



## kidman2505

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPHL;15255686*
> I'm new too overclocking I have a desktop with a Athlon 7750 BE processor. heard it could be overclocked. Can anyone help me understand how to do so. I have some Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste from an sbox360 RROD repair and I heard it was a good thermal paste. haven't applied it yet but will before I start OCing. If a aftermarket cooler is needed could you suggest one in about a $20 price range I'm a poor unemployed college student. My system is in my profile I think now. Only filled in what I know. nothing has been overclocked yet. help please


If you read the posts on this page I explain how to hit 3ghz quite easily. You go to the overclocking section of you bios and bump up the multiplier. General consensus is that you shouldn't go past 3ghz with a stock cooler, even with arctic silver. After all polishing a terd is useless, putting it on does help, but the stock cooler is a bit flimsy in handling heat. I'd also use the search feature for these forums on overclocking AMD processors, it's easy to bump the multi, but it's important to understand what's going on.


----------



## Malth

Meh, I had a 7750 at 3.1GHz on a stock cooler w/ AS5. Temps were fine.

7750's generally don't have very good OC potential, and honestly it's barely even worth it.


----------



## tmunn

Yeah, heat generally isn't an issue with this chip. You hit a wall, where no amount of voltage helps, long before you come anywhere near the seventysomething celsius max for the chip.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmunn;15262680*
> Yeah, heat generally isn't an issue with this chip. You hit a wall, where no amount of voltage helps, long before you come anywhere near the seventysomething celsius max for the chip.


this


----------



## JPHL

I got it running with a 14.5 multiplier been an hour and a half on prime95. running at 54C was hoping to get it to 3.0 at least but doesn't seem stable past here. Is this something that might be able to get to 3 once the AS5 paste burns in or is this the best I'm gonna get


----------



## Malth

Maybe, maybe not. Are your temps getting out of control once you get past 2.9GHz? Have you tried bumping up the FSB in 5MHz increments to see how far you can push it? Have you increased the voltage? How much?


----------



## JPHL

I push the fsb a single point the system is unstable. at default 200 it runs prime95 overnight without problem. temps currently 55 under load gets to 58 if I bump up cpu to 3.0, 61 if I increase voltage which buys me a couple minutes of prime95 but still crashes pretty quick my mobo only setting for voltage I can find is cpu over voltage and can choose 50mv,100mv,150mv. currently using 1000mv to get 2.9ghz stable


----------



## futr_vision

I set my multiplier to 15x and I am hitting 3.01ghz without any issues although the system seems to boot slower which i find odd. If I am going to try for higher speeds do I keep bumping the multiplier up until it becomes unstable?


----------



## JPHL

just got my new comp built it is running an fx-8120. only able to oc to 4.2 gigahertz though. since i bought a zigmatek loki to cool that I put the stock cooler the 8120 came with on my old computer running this. now time to see if I can get this comp past the 2,9 wall I hit last time. question though what is the max voltage recommended for a 24/7 overclock and what is the max recommended temp too on the 7750


----------



## futr_vision

Bump


----------



## EricM9104

I'm still rocking a 7750...haha

Just started OC'ing it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529869


----------

